# Richie's second shot journal.



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thought I'd better get this journal up and running after a few months of putting it off.

My reasons for doing it are that although I'm pretty happy with my current size and shape, a few people on here have made me realise that I'm about 40% of what I could be and although I have a basic knowledge of nutrition and excersise, there are those that know far more than I ever will so it makes sense to get help.

Ok, bit of background. I'm an ex soldier, been out for 7 years now. When I left the army I went into decline quickly drinking to much and not taking care of myself at all.

My weight went up to 18.5 stone, all of it fat. After splitting with my wife I decided to sort myself out and got into gym work.

In the four years I've been training I've been down as low as 12.5 stone but didn't like how I felt so decided to pack some muscle on.

Back in July this year, after 5 months of research I went on my first cycle. Cycle consisted of 90mg tbol a day for 6 weeks, 600mg test e for 6 weeks and finished last 5 weeks with 800mg t400 and 400mg tren e a week.

On cycle I gained around 8kg but dropped 2kg when the tren kicked in.

Current stats. Height 6 feet 2, weight, 100kg, bicep, 17" waist 32" chest 44"

I'm cruising on 200mg a week at the moment and will be till jan when I blast again.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

2nd in PICS RICHIIEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers lads. Ill get some pics up soon as I can. Tonight I hope.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ill get some more up later.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fantastic base for you to start another journey with there bro ... great work xx


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Weyyyyyyyy, Subd


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

In for this one mate. Great base built so far


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Good to see you.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers Ben. Appreciate it mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Working nights this week (including tonight) and that's a good and bad thing. Good because the gym is empty during the day and bad because I'm never hungry when I should be.

Training tomorrow, shoulders and biceps. I have a stabiliser problem in my right shoulder so have to use machine for pressing.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Working nights this week (including tonight) and that's a good and bad thing. Good because the gym is empty during the day and bad because I'm never hungry when I should be.
> 
> Training tomorrow, shoulders and biceps. I have a stabiliser problem in my right shoulder so have to use machine for pressing.


I have one in my left shoulder mate , makes things very awkward with DB's over 40 kg and BB over 60 kg it takes a few MM of movement inwards to totally lose everything in my arm so pressing becomes scary lol thats why i tend to do a lot on smith machine personally , so i can lift the weight i need without worrying about fcukin myself up big time X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I was hoping it would go away tbh. Bit it just got worse. I have to warm my shoulder up quite a bit before putting it under load. I've never thought of using smith machine. Our shoulder press machine only goes up to 100kg so smith would be a good way to get more weight on. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I was hoping it would go away tbh. Bit it just got worse. I have to warm my shoulder up quite a bit before putting it under load. I've never thought of using smith machine. Our shoulder press machine only goes up to 100kg so smith would be a good way to get more weight on. X


yeah i love smith machine, but dont forget whatever weight you lift on it it doesnt count


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah i love smith machine, but dont forget whatever weight you lift on it it doesnt count


Your sh1tting me?! 

As said mate, good solid base. Onwards and upwards :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> yeah i love smith machine, but dont forget whatever weight you lift on it it doesnt count


Course it fvcking doesn't! :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Your sh1tting me?!
> 
> As said mate, good solid base. Onwards and upwards :beer:


No honest mate it really doesnt count you arent really lifting anything at all, the machine does it alllll for ya !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> No honest mate it really doesnt count you arent really lifting anything at all, the machine does it alllll for ya !!!


Ah, I see. So that button we press does all the work?!

Never mind.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Food for tomorrow will be. Breakfast,

5 scrambled eggs and shake.

Post workout, 200g mince with 3 eggs thrown in and some broccoli.

Before work, about 5pm two venison burgers with 150g rice and peas.

Dinner, 350g diced steak with new pots and green beans. Snacks will be peanut butter and avocados.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning!


Morning mate. Just finished work and about to climb into bed.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Food for tomorrow will be. Breakfast,
> 
> 5 scrambled eggs and shake.
> 
> ...


another cnut that dont eat any carbs around training


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck with your goals.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Just finished work and about to climb into bed.


Sleep well! Bloody wish I was too lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice one for starting this journal Richie  good luck!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> I was hoping it would go away tbh. Bit it just got worse. I have to warm my shoulder up quite a bit before putting it under load. I've never thought of using smith machine. Our shoulder press machine only goes up to 100kg so smith would be a good way to get more weight on. X


out shoulder press machine goes upto 120kg.....i recon id do about 30 reps on the cvnt fresh PMSL, fukers put hollow plates on it i think


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& ur same stats as me! weight, height bf etc... looking forward to following


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> No honest mate it really doesnt count you arent really lifting anything at all, the machine does it alllll for ya !!!


someone sounds like he's had his bum felt from ewen  PMSL


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good luck with your goals.


Thanks flubs. I'm sure ill get there!! (In the end)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Nice one for starting this journal Richie  good luck!


Thanks Q.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> out shoulder press machine goes upto 120kg.....i recon id do about 30 reps on the cvnt fresh PMSL, fukers put hollow plates on it i think


I think your right mate. Had this discussion with BL the other day. Tricep push down machine in my gym goes up 135kg and I'm still ok to do about 30 straight reps on it. I'm not sure where they get their weights from!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> another cnut that dont eat any carbs around training


Lol. I can't do many carbs, I'm insulin sensitive. It's a pain in the backside tbh. I can manage small amounts of rice and pots but any grain (oats included) breads, pasta leave me in sh1t state.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> I think your right mate. Had this discussion with BL the other day. Tricep push down machine in my gym goes up 135kg and I'm still ok to do about 30 straight reps on it. I'm not sure where they get their weights from!!


fuk the lat pulldown cable in 1 of my gyms is all frayed and the pulleys are rusty...so 40kg feels like 80 lol. i usually try to keep compounds to freeweights to gauge strength as i use various gyms and not any 2 of the same machines feels the same


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I can't do many carbs, I'm insulin sensitive. It's a pain in the backside tbh. I can manage small amounts of rice and pots but any grain (oats included) breads, pasta leave me in sh1t state.


That's a sh1tter isn't it!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Yes mate. I just keep good fats higher.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Yes mate. I just keep good fats higher.


Well sounds like you've found a way round it, don't look bad for little carbs mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. I'd eaten to many carbs when those pics were taken. Ill post some more recent ones up later.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders.

Shoulder press (machine)

2x 10 reps @ 72kg

1x8 @ 80kg

1x6 @ 95kg

Upright row (EZ bar)

2x 12 @ 50kg

2x 10 @ 60kg

1x 6 @ 65kg

Lateral raises

2x 12 @ 10kg

1x 8 @ 12.5

1x 6 @ 15kg

Shrugs

5x 10 @ 50kg

All done.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Thought I'd better get this journal up and running after a few months of putting it off.
> 
> My reasons for doing it are that although I'm pretty happy with my current size and shape, a few people on here have made me realise that I'm about 40% of what I could be and although I have a basic knowledge of nutrition and excersise, there are those that know far more than I ever will so it makes sense to get help.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about domestics and good luck wi goals .ive posted so thats me automatically subbed :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Sorry to hear about domestics and good luck wi goals .ive posted so thats me automatically subbed :thumb:


Good to have you here mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Wanted to train biceps too today however the gym was shutting due to flooding.

May train legs tomorrow, they are stills tiny bit sore from lady weeks gvt, if they're sore tomorrow I won't do them, I'm not a fan of training muscles that aren't fully recovered. Still weighing up which oral to take on my next cycle. I liked the tbol last time, lots of strength but I didn't gain much size so I'm considering dbol. Thoughts?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Wanted to train biceps too today however the gym was shutting due to flooding.
> 
> May train legs tomorrow, they are stills tiny bit sore from lady weeks gvt, if they're sore tomorrow I won't do them, I'm not a fan of training muscles that aren't fully recovered. Still weighing up which oral to take on my next cycle. I liked the tbol last time, lots of strength but I didn't gain much size so I'm considering dbol. Thoughts?


Get some high quality dbol mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some high quality dbol mate


X2


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Get some high quality dbol mate


Cheers mate. Am tempted. It's a damn site cheaper too!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Am tempted. It's a damn site cheaper too!


Exactly!

Plus it's winter, dbol is the mince pie of aas at Xmas - everyone should have some


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. I was a bit worried about holding water on them as I'm prone to it but I've been assured if my diets ok ill be fine.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Plus it's winter, dbol is the mince pie of aas at Xmas - everyone should have some


Exactly abs aren't important for months now


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I was a bit worried about holding water on them as I'm prone to it but I've been assured if my diets ok ill be fine.


Good diet, low salt, plenty of water and loads of vic c, oh and an ai


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> another cnut that dont eat any carbs around training


wonder who the other one is?

Subbed mate ;-D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good diet, low salt, plenty of water and loads of vic c, oh and an ai


That's no problem. I take 2000mcg of vit c now but can always up that.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> wonder who the other one is?
> 
> Subbed mate ;-D


Glad to see you mate. Hope your feeling better.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good diet, low salt, plenty of water and loads of vic c, oh and an ai


X2


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Took some pics today as others I posted were a couple of months old.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Took some pics today as others I posted were a couple of months old.
> View attachment 102251
> View attachment 102252


fvck me m8 , you look awesome ..or wait now, lets get up to date ...........hell m8 your a unit :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Replicator said:


> fvck me m8 , you look awesome ..or wait now, lets get up to date ...........hell m8 your a unit :lol:


Thanks very much mate. Tons of work to do though. I know I need help, that's why I started this thread. :beer:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks very much mate. Tons of work to do though. I know I need help, that's why I started this thread. :beer:


well good luck and remember too many cooks spoil the broth


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks very much mate. Tons of work to do though. I know I need help, that's why I started this thread. :beer:


I don't think there is tons to do mate, great physique.

Just do what your doing but do it bigger - food and training 

Reps for the pics, when I get home though lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Already said before you have a great base to start on... if you add some mass to that frame you will look pretty great..

get some back work done mate and lets have them lats fcukin popping under your arms and you will be fine .. at minute i see (constructive)

a great abs outline

good size waist

chest needs bringing up now

shoulders need boulderfying

back needs quite a bit of work width wise..

arms could always be better on 99% of people i think so thats a given

not picking like i say you look very good base wise but improving what ya got now will have you looking pretty fcukin freaky bro !!!

Oh and i see no leg shot :whistling:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Already said before you have a great base to start on... if you add some mass to that frame you will look pretty great..
> 
> get some back work done mate and lets have them lats fcukin popping under your arms and you will be fine .. at minute i see (constructive)
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I think your right on everything you said there. Biggest problem I have is probably food. I struggle to eat more than 2000 cals a day. I'm not sure if this is because I work shifts and my body clock is out of sync or not. I really have to force food down sometimes. Any tips for that? Other thing is my lack of carbs. Wish I could tolerate them but I can't. Oh, and the reason for no leg shot is simple, they're sh1t!! God knows I train them but the fukcers don't seem to change. Since going on cycle I've stopped playing centre and moved to second row. I thought scrummaging might bring them on but fcuk all has changed.

Sounds like I'm making excuses but I want to be big, I just lack the know how. Right, I'm off to whack 1g of test into every compound muscle I've got, that should hench the fcukers up a bit!!! Lol

Cheers flinty. X


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Took some pics today as others I posted were a couple of months old.
> View attachment 102251
> View attachment 102252


ur in brilliant nick tbh mate, what size waist did u say u have? imo ur very lucky with how ur bf is spread lol & its hard to place an estimate on it. 100kg is alot of weight to hold down on just 2000cals a day....a man with genetics worth keeping an eye :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur in brilliant nick tbh mate, what size waist did u say u have? imo ur very lucky with how ur bf is spread lol & its hard to place an estimate on it. 100kg is alot of weight to hold down on just 2000cals a day....a man with genetics worth keeping an eye :thumbup1:


Cheers mate. Haven't had tape measure on my waist but my jean size is 32/34 depending on brand on jeans. Haven't had bf taken either so I'm guessing around 17/18%? No idea tbf.

Going to make more of an effort to get cals closer to 3000 if I can.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Haven't had tape measure on my waist but my jean size is 32/34 depending on brand on jeans. Haven't had bf taken either so I'm guessing around 17/18%? No idea tbf.
> 
> Going to make more of an effort to get cals closer to 3000 if I can.


Whey, oats, PB, evoo and milk 

Soon smash past 3000 cals


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Whey, oats, PB, evoo and milk
> 
> Soon smash past 3000 cals


i feel like a rite fat cvnt now....im dying cutting on 2500cals pmsl


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i feel like a rite fat cvnt now....im dying cutting on 2500cals pmsl


U r a cvnt tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> i feel like a rite fat cvnt now....im dying cutting on 2500cals pmsl


Lol.

50/60g whey

50g oats

30g PB

10ml evoo

400ml semi skimmed milk

Around 700-800 cals and doesn't bloat me


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Whey, oats, PB, evoo and milk
> 
> Soon smash past 3000 cals


Can't do oats mate but I have changed my shakes, using milk instead of water. I normally cook with walnut or coconut oil, would evoo be better?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> U r a cvnt tho


keeps u keen


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> 50/60g whey
> 
> ...


Ill give that a go but use an avocado instead of oats. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> 50/60g whey
> 
> ...


by dying....i mean its not enough food lol, fuk filling valuable edible cals with liquid.....id just cheat ALL the time rather than my current MOST of the time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Can't do oats mate but I have changed my shakes, using milk instead of water. I normally cook with walnut or coconut oil, would evoo be better?


Oh yeah! Forgot the carb bit.

If your going to drop and avocado in I wouldn't worry about the oil  but if you do any oil along those lines will do : thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> by dying....i mean its not enough food lol, fuk filling valuable edible cals with liquid.....id just cheat ALL the time rather than my current MOST of the time


Lol. I have 2/3 shakes a day - prefer the real stuff like you 

I've only had around 600g of chicken today


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. I have 2/3 shakes a day - prefer the real stuff like you
> 
> I've only had around 600g of chicken today


iv had a banana & 30g whey in water

2 jacket spuds 2 tins tuna

& i had 600g chicken 150g brown rice 200g chopped toms to split into 3 meals.....couldnt be fuked spliting it up so ate the 600g chicken and the toms at 1 lol. getting fuking lazier by the day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> iv had a banana & 30g whey in water
> 
> 2 jacket spuds 2 tins tuna
> 
> & i had 600g chicken 150g brown rice 200g chopped toms to split into 3 meals.....couldnt be fuked spliting it up so ate the 600g chicken and the toms at 1 lol. getting fuking lazier by the day


Pmsl. That's not lazy! Imagine all those obese sods sat around waiting for the microwave!

Good effort mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. That's not lazy! Imagine all those obese sods sat around waiting for the microwave!
> 
> Good effort mate


YOU RAAANG


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> YOU RAAANG


I text lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> YOU RAAANG


my micro makes more of a 'PING'


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Today's food.

5 scrambled eggs for breakfast

Shake with pb (made with skimmed milk)

Chicken breast, dried fruit and Greek yoghurt.

Venison burgers x2 with sprouts and 1/2 cup of rice.

Avocado.

500g diced pork, broccoli and rice.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All nice and peacful here any way


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. There is a distinct lack of negging in here. I'm sure that'll change soon enough! Sorry to hear about your spot of bother mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

All stuff for blast arrives this week. May be starting earlier than I thought!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

There were negs involved too?! Oh my I know fukall!

Food looks good mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> There were negs involved too?! Oh my I know fukall!
> 
> Food looks good mate


No idea of calories/macros though. Ill work it out later. Still think it'll be lower than I need to be though.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> No idea of calories/macros though. Ill work it out later. Still think it'll be lower than I need to be though.


I'm in the same boat with macros mate lol never count them...just get the protein in and I have a general idea of carbs/fat required...or so I like to think lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate 

Have you worked out your typical day on cals and macros?

I never work mine out to the exact amount, but I know my days are usually the same unless I have a change lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fine out macros mate its important otherwise you dont know where you are with it all or what to change.. x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thought I'd better get this journal up and running after a few months of putting it off.
> 
> My reasons for doing it are that although I'm pretty happy with my current size and shape, a few people on here have made me realise that I'm about 40% of what I could be and although I have a basic knowledge of nutrition and excersise, there are those that know far more than I ever will so it makes sense to get help.
> 
> ...


In ,found it!!!!!!

Good luck,no sorry,get earning your goals,i know you will....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. I think your right on everything you said there. Biggest problem I have is probably food. I struggle to eat more than 2000 cals a day. I'm not sure if this is because I work shifts and my body clock is out of sync or not. I really have to force food down sometimes. Any tips for that? Other thing is my lack of carbs. Wish I could tolerate them but I can't. Oh, and the reason for no leg shot is simple, they're sh1t!! God knows I train them but the fukcers don't seem to change. Since going on cycle I've stopped playing centre and moved to second row. I thought scrummaging might bring them on but fcuk all has changed.
> 
> Sounds like I'm making excuses but I want to be big, I just lack the know how. Right, I'm off to whack 1g of test into every compound muscle I've got, that should hench the fcukers up a bit!!! Lol
> 
> Cheers flinty. X


Cruise my asssre,you will be awsome mate,good base built,potentily huge!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers BL. 106/108kg is my target. I know that's not much of a gain but it's something to aim for.

Chest day today.

Incline flys (dumbells)

2x 12 @ 45kg

1x 10 @ 47.5kg

1x 8 @ 50kg

Incline flys

2x 12 @ 22kg

3x 8 @ 25kg

Cross bench pullovers

5x 10 @ 50kg

Weighted dips

3x 10 @ 10kg

1x to failure

Workouts started to feel a bit samey now. I need to workout something new for Monday as I want to make the most of this next blast.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've put incline flys twice! (Knob)

Obviously first thing I did was incline press!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers BL. 106/108kg is my target. I know that's not much of a gain but it's something to aim for.
> 
> Chest day today.
> 
> ...


Some good weight shifted there mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Strong man,good effort.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chest and back are strong points. You'll p1ss yourselves laughing when I post up arm workouts. Biceps are as weak as water!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

some great lifts there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Chest and back are strong points. You'll p1ss yourselves laughing when I post up arm workouts. Biceps are as weak as water!


I'm pi55ing myself that you do "arm workouts"


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm pi55ing myself that you do "arm workouts"


Only on a Friday evening mate. I've been trying to make friends with the bicep boys who train biceps for 3 hours before going out clubbing!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Only on a Friday evening mate. I've been trying to make friends with the bicep boys who train biceps for 3 hours before going out clubbing!!


haha good plan, chuck a few press ups in too


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Making a big effort to eat more today, got a whole extra meal to contend with.

Breakfast 5 scrambled eggs with lean boiled ham.

Pwo, shake using @roblet recipe

Meal 3 chicken breast, Greek yoghurt and dried mango

Meal 4 venison burgers with green veg

Meals 5 and 6 750g mince with green veg and boiled pots divided up over two meals

Meal 7 shake with pb.

Still trying to find a training programme that'll help me grow.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Used my fitness pal to work out cals/macros today.

Total calories, 3256

Protein, 352g

Carb, 148g

Fat, 129g

Not sure how accurate it is but it's a rough guide.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Used my fitness pal to work out cals/macros today.
> 
> Total calories, 3256
> 
> ...


Nice work there mate! At least you know what your playing with now


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Macros sounded low for the total cals but it'll be close enough.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pretty low carb to fat ratio imo,though i aint much on macro's!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

all good m8


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Replicator said:


> all good m8


Thanks mate. Hope Alls good with you.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Hope Alls good with you.


will pm you


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Well, goodnight for me. Just finished work and off to bed before leg session later.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Well, goodnight for me. Just finished work and off to bed before leg session later.


Morning!

Sleep tight and enjoy the session


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning!
> 
> Sleep tight and enjoy the session


x2


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

About to head out to the gym and I got a call from my mrs saying I have to wait in for the blind man. (A man to fit blinds not Stevie wonder/ray Charles) so I'm delayed a bit. Time for a another shake I reckon.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs.

Squat (smith machine)

2x 10 @ 70kg

2x 8 @ 80kg

1x 6 @ 100kg

Leg press

2x 12 @ 175kg

2x 10 @ 195kg

1x to failure @ 200kg

Leg press machine only goes up to 200kg

Leg extension

2x 12 @ 85 kg

3x 10 @ 100kg

Calf raises

6 sets @ 140kg to failure

Finished with abs, various crunch/leg raise/Russian twist.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Legs.
> 
> Squat (smith machine)
> 
> ...


ur legs are as weak as mine....no offence  lol

good effort bud


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur legs are as weak as mine....no offence  lol
> 
> good effort bud


Lol. I know mate. I've no idea why they don't respond to training but they just don't grow. It's pathetic when my bench is far heavier than my squat!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I know mate. I've no idea why they don't respond to training but they just don't grow. It's pathetic when my bench is far heavier than my squat!


ahhh see i know my problem......i dont train them very often.....in which i mean.....never 

....bring it on then ya cvnts....fuk u all :lol: :thumb:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

richie you dont do any hamstring work mate ??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh see i know my problem......i dont train them very often.....in which i mean.....never
> 
> ....bring it on then ya cvnts....fuk u all :lol: :thumb:


There's no need to mock you, you know your own shame


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> richie you dont do any hamstring work mate ??


He barely trains his legs at all, don't go getting all technical on him ffs! Pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> He barely trains his legs at all, don't go getting all technical on him ffs! Pmsl


richie trains his legs but they dont respond he says ?? or am i getting mixed up with that weak cnut janick von nolegtrainer lol..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> richie you dont do any hamstring work mate ??


Usually I do mate but hams still tight from last week so gave them a miss. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I always looked for excuses why they didn't get much stronger. But I've now faced the harsh reality that I'm just a genetically deficient Cnut.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> richie trains his legs but they dont respond he says ?? or am i getting mixed up with that weak cnut janick von nolegtrainer lol..


and even i can do 5 @ 100kg


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I always looked for excuses why they didn't get much stronger. But I've now faced the harsh reality that I'm just a genetically deficient Cnut.


mate try something different on legs. your leg extensions at 100 kg are good weightsnso you have strong legs. stronger than my extension weights so would like to see how you do them.

you could go read some leg routines by @incrediblebulk his legs are awesome with little work. but his leg routines are good to read and his techniquesnon training them are good aswell.. his fst sessions made me and my trainingnpartner ahout pass out lol. check them out x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I always looked for excuses why they didn't get much stronger. But I've now faced the harsh reality that I'm just a genetically deficient Cnut.


Welcome to the club, there's loads of us in it! 

High volume leg press has made my legs grow mate, just a case of finding the main lift that works for you.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Welcome to the club, there's loads of us in it!
> 
> High volume leg press has made my legs grow mate, just a case of finding the main lift that works for you.


will be interesting to see your leg progression mate asni know you struggle to. and your leg ext are also heavier than mine.. x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate try something different on legs. your leg extensions at 100 kg are good weightsnso you have strong legs. stronger than my extension weights so would like to see how you do them.
> 
> you could go read some leg routines by @incrediblebulk his legs are awesome *with little work*. but his leg routines are good to read and his techniquesnon training them are good aswell.. his fst sessions made me and my trainingnpartner ahout pass out lol. check them out x


id wait till he's finished his 300kg hammer squats to tell him this......so he cant catch u


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Ill have a look. Training one group at a time IE calf/quad/hamstring they aren't to bad. It's when I use all my leg muscles at once that they seem to fail badly.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

thats it. im skipping back tonight & doing legs!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> id wait till he's finished his 300kg hammer squats to tell him this......so he cant catch u


lol i meqn he requires very little time on them to.make them awesome. naturqlly gifted. not he needs a little work lol. he will know what i meant.. x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Ill have a look. Training one group at a time IE calf/quad/hamstring they aren't to bad. It's when I use all my leg muscles at once that they seem to fail badly.


come and show me your leg session and i will take you through mine. i guarantee you wont be doing 100 kg leg extensions haha..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> lol i meqn he requires very little time on them to.make them awesome. naturqlly gifted. not he needs a little work lol. he will know what i meant.. x


 :lol: i know u did mate  .......just fueling the flames


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> thats it. im skipping back tonight & doing legs!


dont even talk to us until you do a leg session per week fcukin bicep boy haha x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> dont even talk to us until you do a leg session per week fcukin bicep boy haha x


lol i dont work biceps ether....or tris.......or traps.....come to think about it i dont work a whole fukin lot :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol i dont work biceps ether....or tris.......or traps.....come to think about it i dont work a whole fukin lot :lol:


lol do you train with @roblet ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> come and show me your leg session and i will take you through mine. i guarantee you wont be doing 100 kg leg extensions haha..


I'm dying to get down there for a workout mate. I always train in my own so it will be good to have some encouragement.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol do you train with @roblet ??


ì stand in the corner doing the same pose as him tbf....but its my nob in my hand, not a Tbar lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I'm dying to get down there for a workout mate. I always train in my own so it will be good to have some encouragement.


sort the fcuker then your only about 50 mile away . its not even an hour to.mine x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> come and show me your leg session and i will take you through mine. i guarantee you wont be doing 100 kg leg extensions haha..





Richie186 said:


> I'm dying to get down there for a workout mate. I always train in my own so it will be good to have some encouragement.


tbf i think its one of these machine to machine issues....i can leg extension 92kg for 10-12 in my gym....but so can the rest of the bicep boys :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbf i think its one of these machine to machine issues....i can leg extension 92kg for 10-12 in my gym....but so can the rest of the bicep boys :lol:


either that or your just not doing them right lol...

beany could squat over 120 kg before he trained legs with me. then 50 kg felt heavy lol.. leg extensions i think he was down to 20 kg and fcukin blowingnout his anus x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> sort the fcuker then your only about 50 mile away . its not even an hour to.mine x


I'm 40 miles north of Leeds mate!! But I will check my shift pattern tonight and text you mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbf i think its one of these machine to machine issues....i can leg extension 92kg for 10-12 in my gym....but so can the rest of the bicep boys :lol:


Agreed mate. We had this debate with GB and big pounds about tricep machines.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have just laughed through all the last posts,you mad fookers,,,,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> either that or your just not doing them right lol...
> 
> beany could squat over 120 kg before he trained legs with me. then 50 kg felt heavy lol.. leg extensions i think he was down to 20 kg and fcukin blowingnout his anus x


maybe mate, but i recon its passable  lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Agreed mate. We had this debate with GB and big pounds about tricep machines.


Gb never did say if LBS or KGS either


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Agreed mate. We had this debate with GB and big pounds about tricep machines.


na biglbs just had his back up cos big beanster outgunned him and his puney triceps


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Gb never did say if LBS or KGS either


was def kg u weak cvnt  x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> na biglbs just had his back up cos big beanster outgunned him and his puney triceps


Happens to me a lot,please be nice now...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Happens to me a lot,please be nice now...


mowkay....where u been anyway?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> was def kg u weak cvnt  x


Why am i talking to a little crooked shoulder anyway?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> mowkay....where u been anyway?


****in

w a n k i n g


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Why am i talking to a little crooked shoulder anyway?





biglbs said:


> ****in
> 
> w a n k i n g


ahh i thought it may have said fvcking.......makes sense now


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

In,

Wanna train Saturday pal?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> In,
> 
> Wanna train Saturday pal?


Alright mate. Have to be Saturday afternoon as I'm on nights.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

The reduced section at tesco was full of chicken today so I took advantage.

Breakfast. 5 scrambled eggs and some boiled ham.

Pre workout. Shake with pb and some cottage cheese

Pwo. 5 chicken legs, mango and avocado.

Lunch. Venison burgers/rice/broccoli.

Dinner. 2 chicken breasts, new pots and peas divided into two meals.

Snack. Greek yoghurt and protein shake.

Getting bored of eating this amount already but needs must. :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol do you train with @roblet ??


C.unt!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon everyone. Was going to do back today but have the chance to train with @marknorthumbria tomorrow so ill sack the gym today and go for a run seeing as its bright and sunny.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon everyone. Was going to do back today but have the chance to train with @marknorthumbria tomorrow so ill sack the gym today and go for a run seeing as its bright and sunny.


u both mates in real life?

how much cardio do u pump in, in a week mate?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> u both mates in real life?
> 
> how much cardio do u pump in, in a week mate?


Yes mate, he lives just round the corner from me. Because of work we rarely get to train together but he's a top lad and has helped my a lot. I play rugby a lot and find that's normally enough cv wise but I do enjoy running when I get the chance.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Managed to get an extra hours sleep in today which is rare. Breakfast and then back session, sauna and swim.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good solid back workout with mark.

Chins, used a wide a grip as possible, 4x 10

Deads. 2x 130kg x 10

1 x 150kg x 8

1 x 170kg x 3 PB!

10 x 120kg

Mark really sorted my form out on these.

Bent over rows.

4x [email protected] 80kg

One armed rows

4x 10 @ 45kg

One armed rows

3x [email protected] 50kg.

Done a bit of light cable work to finish.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm ****ing broken in bed lol, miss AAS recovery time...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Reckon ill be broken tomorrow. Lats and traps are tight has hell.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Back feels tight and hard today after yesterday, not sore though. Today I will mainly be eating and laying down for long periods. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Steak and poached eggs for breakfast washed down with 50g whey, 500ml milk, pb and 3 raw eggs thrown in.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Complete rest day today, haven't even left the house. Foods been good but might have a couple of Yorkshire puddings with my roast beef. Shoulders tomorrow night after work.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Complete rest day today, haven't even left the house. Foods been good but might have a couple of Yorkshire puddings with my roast beef. Shoulders tomorrow night after work.


Why not mate, Sunday lunch should not be made more "healthy" under any circumstances


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning. Snow and freezing fog up here today made it an interesting drive to work. Shoulders and traps tonight when I've finished work. Prepared three days worth of good clean food yesterday and ill do the same on Wednesday. Have a nice day fellas.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning. Snow and freezing fog up here today made it an interesting drive to work. Shoulders and traps tonight when I've finished work. Prepared three days worth of good clean food yesterday and ill do the same on Wednesday. Have a nice day fellas.


Have a good one mate, hoperoads are ok


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning. Snow and freezing fog up here today made it an interesting drive to work. Shoulders and traps tonight when I've finished work. Prepared three days worth of good clean food yesterday and ill do the same on Wednesday. Have a nice day fellas.


Be safe mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I need a new job. 72 hour weeks are starting to get on my t1ts.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I need a new job. 72 hour weeks are starting to get on my t1ts.


your not the only one bro !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I think you have it worse than me mate. At least I get my own bed every night. Working shifts is sh1t anyway, I read an article on shift workers. Apparently people who work shifts can expect to die 6 years earlier than people who work days.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders.

Decided to try dumbell press again. Shoulder has been feeling ok so gave it a go.

Dumbell press.

3x10 @ 28.5

2x 8 @ 32

This is a long way off my best but didn't want to push my shoulder too hard.

Lat raise

3x [email protected] 12.5

1x [email protected] 15

Upright rows.

5x5 @ 60

Face pulls

5 sets but didn't log weight.

Strangely I weighed in at 103.2kg. I've been dead on 100 for a while. Ill disregard this and weigh again tomorrow.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

quite a meaty chunk arent ya bro 103.2 kg nice

looking forward to getting into a session with ya mate !!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That can't be right mate. It's impossible for me to gain over 3 kgs in a week. Either scales are out or the test I'm firing in Is dynamite!! I'd love it to be right though, target is 108. Can't wait for Monday mate, not just the training but to chat with someone who's into the same stuff as me. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have you had a bit of a binge over weekend bro ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> have you had a bit of a binge over weekend bro ??


No mate. Well, 2 Yorkshire puddings were all I ate that I shouldn't of but food was clean apart from that. X


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate. Looking good in here. Hoping to pack a bit on myself ;-D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Nice workout mate. Looking good in here. Hoping to pack a bit on myself ;-D


Cheers George. Ill post some pics up later in the week, helps me keep track of my progress. Do you have a target weight/timeframe to work too?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. Ice'y foggy up here again today. Been up since 4am, damn body clock playing tricks as usual. Have a good day and stay warm. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Contemplating chest tonight. Joints ache a bit all over. Over doing the AI? Ill see how I am at 18:30 when I'm passing the gym.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo....just swooshing thru as I sip coffee and sit for a min...it's freezing inside my office..I've got my coat and scarf on!!..hahaha...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for swooshing through flubs. Freezing here too, snowy sleety type stuff outside. Not good good enough for snowman construction though  .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning fellas. Ice'y foggy up here again today. Been up since 4am, damn body ,cock playing tricks as usual. Have a good day and stay warm. :thumbup1:


I had to read this twice!!!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I had to read this twice!!!!!


That damn things caused me nothing but trouble for years mate!!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chest.

Flat dumbell press

2x [email protected] 42.5

2x 10 @ 47.5

1x 8 @ 50

Machine flys

Weights on this machine are not accurate so ill not bother putting them

6 sets, last was to failure

Dips

3x 12 @ body weight

2 x 10 @ 10 kg

X bench pullovers

4x 10 @ 50kg.

Job done.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Chest.
> 
> Flat dumbell press
> 
> ...


strong work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Chest.
> 
> Flat dumbell press
> 
> ...


Nice session mate 

Just had a little catch up, 3kg in a week is all good! Same as me and I'm on smarties pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice session mate
> 
> Just had a little catch up, 3kg in a week is all good! Same as me and I'm on smarties pmsl


I didn't think yesterday's weight was right and maybe I was full of water or the scales had been knocked out of balance but I weighed myself at work and in the gym today and both came back with 103.3 so I'm happy.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> strong work


Cheers mate. It's a lot more effort when I'm working days, by the time I get to the gym I've been up since 4:30, worked 12 hours and commuted 40 miles so its hard to fire up properly.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I didn't think yesterday's weight was right and maybe I was full of water or the scales had been knocked out of balance but I weighed myself at work and in the gym today and both came back with 103.3 so I'm happy.


Good work then! Who cares if it's water, some will be tissue 

You have nearly 20kg on me lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good work then! Who cares if it's water, some will be tissue
> 
> You have nearly 20kg on me lol


Shame I don't have 20kg more strength! Pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Shame I don't have 20kg more strength! Pmsl


I'm sure you have 20kg more strength than me lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'm sure you have 20kg more strength than me lol


We'll see how strong I am or I am not when flinty gets his big bear like paws on me next week! Lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers George. Ill post some pics up later in the week, helps me keep track of my progress. Do you have a target weight/timeframe to work too?


Gonna go a few weeks with the new workouts and higher grub intake to see how it go's first of all. I'm pretty nervous after dieting fatloss so hard for so long.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Gonna go a few weeks with the new workouts and higher grub intake to see how it go's first of all. I'm pretty nervous after dieting fatloss so hard for so long.


I understand your nerves mate, you worked hard to lose fat so gaining must be right out of leftfield. Remember it's muscle weight though and trust those helping you and trust yourself. You'll be fine when you see you reelection.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Mirror is kind.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Look at you lot,fantastic support,all repped if i can,,,


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's what I love about being part of these journals. Everyone helps. And takes the pi55!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> We'll see how strong I am or I am not when flinty gets his big bear like paws on me next week! Lol


LOL well mate you seem like a strong bloke,, so im not fussed about that, but when i train anyone im a stickler for hitting the muscle were training so as long as your lifting that weight with decent form thats where it will be at...

or am i going to halve your weights aswell hahaha we will see ....x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's what I need mate. I have no ego either. If you knock 20kg off my bench in order to do things right then so be it. It'll be good to get your perspective on training and diet as well as having a good laugh. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> That's what I need mate. I have no ego either. If you knock 20kg off my bench in order to do things right then so be it. It'll be good to get your perspective on training and diet as well as having a good laugh. X


Oh i may knock 20 kg off your bench bro.. but i will push you hard and get the 30 kg on your bench but lifting it properly too lol ...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Woke with sore nipples this morning. Been taking AI e3d and its been fine but definite tenderness today. Should I up dose to eod or every day till it goes? Coincidently last time I felt a bit sore was the morning after a chest workout.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Woke with sore nipples this morning. Been taking AI e3d and its been fine but definite tenderness today. Should I up dose to eod or every day till it goes? Coincidently last time I felt a bit sore was the morning after a chest workout.


Go with eod 

I get itchy nips lol.

Morning btw !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning Rob. Cheers mate. AI makes me feel sh1t, aching joints and bad mood so didn't want to go for it every day. Have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning Rob. Cheers mate. AI makes me feel sh1t, aching joints and bad mood so didn't want to go for it every day. Have a good day mate.


Funny what all these drugs do ain't it!

What are you on, adex or aromasin?

I do 1mg if adex eod.

I shall have a good day, shorter day today as I'm local - well only an hour from home lol.

Have a good one yourself.

Counting down till your session with the big man? I'd love to join you pair but work permits


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Funny what all these drugs do ain't it!
> 
> What are you on, adex or aromasin?
> 
> ...


I'm on aromasin mate. A friend had to cut his cycle short due to work so gave me his AI (along with an unused bottle of test)

Looking forward to getting destroyed by flinty, shame your not able to come but I doubt this will be the last time I come down.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'm on aromasin mate. A friend had to cut his cycle short due to work so gave me his AI (along with an unused bottle of test)
> 
> Looking forward to getting destroyed by flinty, shame your not able to come but I doubt this will be the last time I come down.


Well that's not bad is it! Lol

Aye we'll catch up at some point :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'm on aromasin mate. A friend had to cut his cycle short due to work so gave me his AI (along with an unused bottle of test)
> 
> Looking forward to getting destroyed by flinty, shame your not able to come but I doubt this will be the last time I come down.


Morning dawning..be good


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Ill try mate but I'm promising nothing!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Two weeks into blast.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Two weeks into blast.
> View attachment 103115
> View attachment 103116


Looking good mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good mate!


Cheers mate. Just need to dry up a bit. Haven't started dbol yet, that comes tomorrow.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good work bro. but dont wear that fcukin hat when you come to train or im going to kick you in the c0ck lol x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've got a pink one I've purchased especially for Monday mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I've got a pink one I've purchased especially for Monday mate.


well yeah pink not so bad but white lol...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Just need to dry up a bit. Haven't started dbol yet, that comes tomorrow.


I think you look quite lean tbh mate! Leaner than me.

Yeah sack that hat off pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I think you look quite lean tbh mate! Leaner than me.
> 
> Yeah sack that hat off pmsl


let him wear it. me and mike dont normally take the p1ss do we rob haha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> let him wear it. me and mike dont normally take the p1ss do we rob haha


No mate you don't...... much lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

went in gym last night whilst doing cardio. some right fcukin tool came in to train. not seen him before. omg he was awful trying to stack everything out and just fcukin launching himself at it haha what a cnut. i dont think he actually hit and muscle fibre through his whole shoulder session .. but must have dislocated the fcukers a few times.. why do people do these things ? where do they learn to train like that . he was obviously massive too ( not) lol.. nob


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> went in gym last night whilst doing cardio. some right fcukin tool came in to train. not seen him before. omg he was awful trying to stack everything out and just fcukin launching himself at it haha what a cnut. i dont think he actually hit and muscle fibre through his whole shoulder session .. but must have dislocated the fcukers a few times.. why do people do these things ? where do they learn to train like that . he was obviously massive too ( not) lol.. nob


Lol. Probably similar to me!! My gym is a council owned one so there's plenty of idiots trying heavy weights. How they don't hurt themselves is beyond me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> went in gym last night whilst doing cardio. some right fcukin tool came in to train. not seen him before. omg he was awful trying to stack everything out and just fcukin launching himself at it haha what a cnut. i dont think he actually hit and muscle fibre through his whole shoulder session .. but must have dislocated the fcukers a few times.. why do people do these things ? where do they learn to train like that . he was obviously massive too ( not) lol.. nob


Why did you ignore me last night...... pmsl

I'm sure he won't last in your gym mate. Sounds like a clown! Was mike in too?

Bet you had a right giggle at him!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Aromasi is different to adex mate u never said u had swapped. What mg are the caps? I used to have to have 2 tab (20mg) ED with that stuff , no wonder ur having nip trouble at 1 E3D.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

10mg caps mate. Would normally have gone for adex but this was free so I didn't turn it down. It's pc stuff. Ill up it and see what happens.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> 10mg caps mate. Would normally have gone for adex but this was free so I didn't turn it down. It's pc stuff. Ill up it and see what happens.


I'd do 1 cap a day then mate.

Aromasin is recommended at 12.5mg ed iirc.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Take 20MG EOD mate, aromasin is different to adex it's safer. It kills estrogen not just temporarily lowerin it, it's a different type of AI, u can go to a higher dose without it killing ya joints and drive like adex.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I just checked mate half life is 21 hours , above is right , take it ED, 10mg minimum . I've used PC aromasin it's fine


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers for the input fellas.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just been informed by my good lady that, after spending £1200 on a wedding dress she's just spent another £800 on bridesmaids dresses. If you don't hear from me for a while ill be in A+E getting my heart restarted.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lol ouch... hope it lasts longer than my first marriage then bro lol.. x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol ouch... hope it lasts longer than my first marriage then bro lol.. x


Thinking of divorcing her already tbh! Lol. We had a set budget in our joint account that we said we'd go 50/50 on. She's into my half already. I might just turn up in a hired suit and spend the rest on gear lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thinking of divorcing her already tbh! Lol. We had a set budget in our joint account that we said we'd go 50/50 on. She's into my half already. I might just turn up in a hired suit and spend the rest on gear lol


Do it!

Buy a new beanie too pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I have a vast array of beanies mate. Unfortunately I was wearing my work one in the photo I posted.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I have a vast array of beanies mate. Unfortunately I was wearing my work one in the photo I posted.


Pfft! Weak excuse.

Tbh I could do with a new beanie, left all my winter attire with the ex lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I have an excuse for the hats. My hair is sh1t. Why would you leave your clothes with an ex mate? An excuse to go round and see her?!? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great White said:


> Source Posting on public boards is forbidden!
> 
> DO NOT even bother wasting time posing sources.
> 
> ...


She puts them on the garden gnomes to keep them warm in winter


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Wtf is that quote!?! @Katy It's happened again?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I have an excuse for the hats. My hair is sh1t. Why would you leave your clothes with an ex mate? An excuse to go round and see her?!? Lol


Lol. I got everything apart from my tools, a laptop and my hats 

I see her twice a week mate...... to pick the kids up and drop em off lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wtf is that quote!?! @Katy It's happened again?!


Keeps doing it too me lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

£1200 on a wedding dress, thats gonna be some shag.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> £1200 on a wedding dress, thats gonna be some shag.


For £800 on a bridesmaid dress mate I'm shagging her too


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning ball bags. Raring to go today after a rare good nights sleep. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning....quick swooosh in to say hope your day goes well....suns coming up over the car park at work and it looks really gorgeous, sort pink and grey but the trees are black against that sky so it looks really dramatic....errr?...what?....cough...sorry...went a bit Charlott Bronte there.... 

Happy training.....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thought I sensed the presence of a ninja! Morning flubs, sun coming up here too, nice day ahead. Have a good day.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Wtf is that quote!?! @Katy It's happened again?!


Mmm, we're not sure what's doing it and will need to look into it. Tad too busy though to look into it just now ...but will do in the New year


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> She puts them on the garden gnomes to keep them warm in winter


Now gnomes are sources,,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> Mmm, we're not sure what's doing it and will need to look into it. Tad too busy though to look into it just now ...but will do in the New year


No worries, thanks


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Now gnomes are sources,,,,


In that case I'm off to the garden centre.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Testagnomepot

nandragnome

Gnome hormone

Sustagnome

Ai = Gnomex


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Testagnomepot
> 
> nandragnome
> 
> ...


Pmsl

Don't forget gnomoxifen in case titties flare up


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pre workout drink

Gnome extract,only a short..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

The dbol has landed.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> The dbol has landed.


Pics or nodbol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Coming up mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i hate Dbol, fuks my appetite rite up........just ordered 2 tubs :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

and hi mate, see all's well :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

This is my first go on it but I've heard it can screw your eating up a bit.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yeah not so bad mate. All good with you?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Yeah not so bad mate. All good with you?


deffo not keen on Dbol and the pumps are a killer....i need straps for pretty much everything because the pumps get so bad i cant grip for sh!t lol. also just way to order some SDmatrix (superdrol) love the stuff.

but yeh mate all's swell here


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've got some taurine ready. Got bad pumps, in my front delts of all places, on tbol. Like the sound of superdrol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

richie bad news bro. it looks.like im getting put on days next week in bristol bro so wont be able to do monday. text me about any other option you have bro and will have to rearrange. sorry mate fcukin company is getting on my nerves. x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ok mate, no problem. My firm do it to me all the time. Well sort something out soon. Besides, it gives me longer on cycle and you longer as natty!! Lol x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah. but will still.fcukin hurt you bro x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah. but will still.fcukin hurt you bro x


Wouldn't have it any other way mate x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs done. Felt better than last week but still not great tbh.

Squat

2x [email protected] 80kg

2x 8 @ 100kg

2x 6 @ 115kg

Extensions

2x 12 @ 65kg slow negative

2x 12 @ 65kg slow positive

2x [email protected] 100kg normal

Leg press

Went real slow on these

2x [email protected] 180kg

2x [email protected] 200kg

Calf raises

6 sets @ 150 to failure

Ham curls

Again I went slow

5x 10 @ 65kg

Done abs after, various things using body weight.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Nice tight feeling in my legs today, doms will no doubt come tomorrow. 72 hours at work this week, I'm with flinty in that I need a new job next year even if the pay is less, more to life than money. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The work/life balance is such a hard one. I need a better job, but I like having time for myself.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> The work/life balance is such a hard one. I need a better job, but I like having time for myself.


Know what you mean mate. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad to have a job that pays well but what's the point of having money if I'm never going to enjoy it. I'm always at work so don't get the chance to spend.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Having a damn fine day so far. Training back later and hopefully time for a quick run after. Nips still getting on my nerves, aromasin doesn't appear to be doing much other than stopping it getting worse. Adex coming tomorrow so hopefully that'll shift it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning. Back feeling it this morning after a victorious session. Always enjoy Fridays at the gym, mainly because the netball team are in there for their cv training. Have a good day everyone. :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Did the netball team check out your nipples or did you check out theirs/?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Did the netball team check out your nipples or did you check out theirs/?


Lol. My nips are ok now mate. Just had a bit of itch behind them but I've sorted it. And no, no nipple action for me. Gym has the silly rule about women having to wear tops


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. My nips are ok now mate. Just had a bit of itch behind them but I've sorted it. And no, no nipple action for me. Gym has the silly rule about women having to wear tops


ahh good reminder!...now wheres that nolva lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh good reminder!...now wheres that nolva lol


Wouldn't recommend aromisin mate. Takes a fukcing age to work. Adex from now on with nolva on hand.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Finally I get a day off from work. Bit of Xmas shopping today followed by the cinema, it's my lady's birthday today so is better treat her I guess. Have a good day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Hammerhead... :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Done most of my shopping on ebay, most stuff's arrived and in the santa cupboard ;-D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I only have to buy for one mate. Both me and Vicky don't bother with Xmas at all. No decorations, no tree, no Xmas dinner no alcohol and no presents for each other. I get stuff for my son and vic gets stuff for her daughter but other than that we can't be bothered.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Done most of my shopping on ebay, most stuff's arrived and in the santa cupboard ;-D


Don't you have a Christmas tree lol

I'm yet to buy my missus her presents, its like a military op without her knowing


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I reckon the tree and crap will be going up tonight.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Steak and poached eggs for breakfast followed by some Greek yoghurt. Off shopping now. Think we are seeing sky fall later, is it any good?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Steak and poached eggs for breakfast followed by some Greek yoghurt. Off shopping now. Think we are seeing sky fall later, is it any good?


Not seen it but loads say yes.....have fun


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Steak and poached eggs for breakfast followed by some Greek yoghurt. Off shopping now. Think we are seeing sky fall later, is it any good?


Probably best film I've seen this year. But I do love bond pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Trapsed round all afternoon looking for Xmas stuff for my boy. All I ended up buying was a new bin for the kitchen! Sky fall pretty good but sitting still for 2 1/2 hours is a bit long I reckon. Shoulders tomorrow with a quick 20 run after for good measure.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Buy him a tub of protein !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. He needs henching up a bit.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Sporadic sleep again. I seem to sleep for two hours and wake up for an hour. This goes on all night. Waiting impatiently for dbol to kick in, shouldn't be long now. Using last of my holidays so got a couple of days off, going to have a hearty breakfast then hit the gym.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> I only have to buy for one mate. Both me and Vicky don't bother with Xmas at all. No decorations, no tree, no Xmas dinner no alcohol and no presents for each other. I get stuff for my son and vic gets stuff for her daughter but other than that we can't be bothered.





R0BLET said:


> Don't you have a Christmas tree lol
> 
> I'm yet to buy my missus her presents, its like a military op without her knowing


fuk the tree, YOU HAVE NO CHRISTMAS DINNER?!?!?!?!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. No mate. There's only me that would eat it so no point cooking all that just for one. Fillet steak for me Xmas day I reckon.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. No mate. There's only me that would eat it so no point cooking all that just for one. Fillet steak for me Xmas day I reckon.


Have you tried it Beef wellington styleeee? nom nom nom


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Never tried it mate but got to admit that it looks damn good. Might have a practice run at making it this week.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Never tried it mate but got to admit that it looks damn good. Might have a practice run at making it this week.


It aint too hard either,most important is just seal steak in red hot pan,do not cook it!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders

DB press.

2x [email protected] 30kg

1x [email protected] 32.5kg

1x4 @ 35kg

This is still short of my best but building confidence back into my shoulder so I'm happy.

Lat raise

3x [email protected] 12.5kg

2x 8 @ 15kg

Kept it nice and slow.

Upright rows

2x [email protected] 50kg

2x 8 @ 60kg

Front raises

Exactly same weight and reps as lat raises.

Got some mild pumps in my shoulders towards the end. Bit early for dbol?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB press.
> 
> ...


Nice session mate. 35kg is still hood going on DB shoulder press!

Well, it is in my eyes 

Could well be the dbol teasing you


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

At last I manage to get over 300g of protein!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 103751
> 
> 
> At last I manage to get over 300g of protein!!!


Fook i managed and only just to keep mine down:lol:and i am starving


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ullo....35kg db press..eeek! the most I've managed is 25kg for each hand and I could only do 5 reps...pft....prolly 20kg is more my weight but I find if I don't try to up the weight now and again it just doesn't move up...

omigawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd!!!!! did I actually talk training there?...wtf? (sorry for saying that by the way)...

have a good day....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning flubs. Only just started using dumbells for shoulder press again after an injury. 25kg is more than respectable!!! Have a great day flubs and keep smiling.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

50g whey, an avocado and leftover chicken for breakfast. Bit weird tbh. Chest and tri's later, normally my favourite workout but recently I've been looking forward to leg day a lot more.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> 50g whey, an avocado and leftover chicken for breakfast. Bit weird tbh. Chest and tri's later, normally my favourite workout but recently I've been looking forward to leg day a lot more.


I find myself enjoying legs a lot more now. Don't know why really. I used to love back but with the gear in my old gym like lever rows etc. In new place its a bit poo


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Think I used to make excuses for legs being poor, bad form or being tired from rugby. I think now that I just need to get on with them and man the fcuk up a bit! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Think I used to make excuses for legs being poor, bad form or being tired from rugby. I think now that I just need to get on with them and man the fcuk up a bit! Lol


Tis the only way!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

There is something addictive about legs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> There is something addictive about legs.


Agreed......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed......


Too skinny!

oh ok then after you guys...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Too skinny!
> 
> oh ok then after you guys...


Yeah she's a slim bird, but you would say no lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah she's a slim bird, but you would say no lol


I did'nt i said after you guys,as she would be too slack and full after me


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

She's stood up which indicates she has a pulse. That's the only criteria required for me


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I did'nt i said after you guys,as she would be too slack and full after me
> View attachment 103848


after i good poking from the white pudding fingers?

ill just pump her bum anyway so im cool to go at the same time as sm1 else


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> after i good poking from the white pudding fingers?
> 
> ill just pump her bum anyway so im cool to go at the same time as sm1 else


love your style,,,,,,


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Got some decent results while shopping today. Holland's had two for one on natural pb.

Tesco had twin packs of rump steak at half price and morrisons quark was also half price. Bonus. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Got some decent results while shopping today. Holland's had two for one on natural pb.
> 
> Tesco had twin packs of rump steak at half price and morrisons quark was also half price. Bonus. :thumb:


Food of God's and Lbs! :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate!

Good work on the bargains :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hardly dare look in here this morning...cheeky boys...lol.....

Leg day is my fave workout followed by back day.....

Have a good day...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Boys will be boys flubs!! Have a great day yourself.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Boys will be boys [Redacted]!! Have a great day yourself.


I know, I wasn't being critical..I find it quite amusing...sometimes, depending on what I read...but I know that...i worked and lived with men at close quarters for a few years so I've prolly heard a lot worse....haha..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

If you were in the forces you were subjected to far worse! I was in an all male regiment but we didn't hold back on our language or male topics when women were around


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> If you were in the forces you were subjected to far worse! I was in an all male regiment but we didn't hold back on our language or male topics when women were around


That is true but although I have seen and heard some pretty raw things I choose not to join in so much on that front.....I didn't do it then and I don't like so much to do it now...was never a problem for either me or the men...and even though they were pretty rough at times they were very good to me and always looked out for me...I think cos I'm hobbit size mainly..hahaha...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Done absolutely nothing all day except eat and sleep. (Or eat and grow as BL puts it.)

Just worked out nutrition for today: cals 3234 protein 390g carbs 136 fat 112g

I reduced carbs as it was a rest day but tried to keep cals and protein high with shakes (I use carb free protein shakes)

Leg day tomorrow, I WILL squat more than 115kg!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Evening all. Done absolutely nothing all day except eat and sleep. (Or eat and grow as BL puts it.)
> 
> Just worked out nutrition for today: cals 3234 protein 390g carbs 136 fat 112g
> 
> ...


Nice day's food there richie :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice day's food there richie :thumbup1:


X2.

And still a few hours left


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning. Leg day today. Been on this higher calorie diet nearly two weeks now so expecting some weight gains when I weigh myself later. Better go eat and now. Have a good day y'all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs.

Pt told me to take my shoes off whilst squating to stop me rolling forward onto my toes. This had a massive effect and felt more natural.

2x [email protected] 80kg

1x 10 @ 100kg

2x 5 @ 120kg pb

Leg press

2x 12 @ 185kg

2x 10 @ 195kg

2x 8 @ 202.5kg (machine max, could do more)

Leg extension.

1 x [email protected] 95kg slow positive

1x [email protected] 95kg slow negative

2x 15 @ 100kg normal.

Ham curls

2x [email protected] 65kg

2x [email protected] 80kg

Calf raises

5 sets to failure & 135kg.

Body weight disappointing, 102.4kg which is a loss of 1 kg on last week.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate.

Shows that not all PT's are skinny retards


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nice work mate.
> 
> Shows that not all PT's are skinny retards


Lol. We've got three down my gym. Two are skinny retards but the other, a good friend, is very good. Pi55ed off about weight loss but I should ignore the scales I suppose. I feel strong and that's all I'm bothered about.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Strength and the mirror are the best scale to use imo. That said we all want to see weight creeping up don't we! Lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Strength and the mirror are the best scale to use imo. That said we all want to see weight creeping up don't we! Lol


It's just a head fcuk. I've increased cals by 750 a day, I'm lifting heavier weights and yet I'm lighter. Goes against everything I thought I knew!! But like you day mate, mirror and strength is best to gauge things on.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Legs.
> 
> Pt told me to take my shoes off whilst squating to stop me rolling forward onto my toes. This had a massive effect and felt more natural.
> 
> ...


good session, if your strength is going up I wouldn't worry too much about weight loss, you must still be seeing muscle growth


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. I'm going to stay off the scales for a month, just concentrate on what I'm doing in the gym and in the kitchen. @flinty90 was right about food, it was a struggle at first to eat so much but now I'm getting hungry between meals and waking up in the morning ready to chew my own arm off I'm so hungry. Lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Food pretty good today. Do feel stuffed though. Hope I can keep it up whilst I'm on nights.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 104081
> 
> 
> View attachment 104082
> ...


I get that stuffed feeling too sometimes but it does go with time. Sometimes it is a particular food type that makes it worse too. Pasta for example is a right [email protected] for bloating me up. I have it very rarely these days and can't eat much of it compared to spuds or rice.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I get that stuffed feeling too sometimes but it does go with time. Sometimes it is a particular food type that makes it worse too. Pasta for example is a right [email protected] for bloating me up. I have it very rarely these days and can't eat much of it compared to spuds or rice.


Yeah pasta is off the menu for me completely. Blows me up like a tyre. Shame really as its so versatile. I might try wholemeal wraps this weekend as the only carb source I really have is rice and a few new potatoes.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Yeah pasta is off the menu for me completely. Blows me up like a tyre. Shame really as its so versatile. I might try wholemeal wraps this weekend as the only carb source I really have is rice and a few new potatoes.


I have wraps now and again too, really like them and make a good quick meal with some meat in


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent back session today. Last couple of workouts have been a bit strange. I really can't be bothered going to the gym, which is not like me, and my first couple of sets I've felt really flat and lethargic. But after that my aggression levels go through to roof and I don't want to stop training.

Back: chins. Using various grips 5 sets all to failure.

One arm rows

2x [email protected] 47.5kg

2x [email protected] 50kg

1x [email protected] 40kg

Row machine, over hand grip

2x [email protected] 85kg

2x 8 @ 100kg

1x [email protected] 75kg

Upright row

5x [email protected] 70kg

Job done.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get a pre workout Stim to get you through this, ur probs not ****d as u work 12 hour days ! But then the dbol kicks in and hey presto


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get a pre workout Stim to get you through this, ur probs not ****d as u work 12 hour days ! But then the dbol kicks in and hey presto


Thought about some jack or similar. Might just man it though as I'm alright once I get going.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Decent back session today. Last couple of workouts have been a bit strange. I really can't be bothered going to the gym, which is not like me, and my first couple of sets I've felt really flat and lethargic. But after that my aggression levels go through to roof and I don't want to stop training.
> 
> Back: chins. Using various grips 5 sets all to failure.
> 
> ...


Ive been getting that quite often mate, annoying isn't it! Putting mine down to work.

Still a solid session mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Got to be work mate. Gets in the way of bloody everything!! Still, I'm fairly sure I've got the winning ticket for tonight's lotto so work can kiss kiss my ass after that! Lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Imagine the gym you could have if you won the lotto, imagine the chicks as your spotters ;-D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Oh it'd some place George. Spotters would be in the ilk of Megan fox. Only naked. Anyone caught using the squat rack to do curls would be subject to torture and the vending machines would contain "supplements" that you can't get from holland and Barrett!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Decent back session today. Last couple of workouts have been a bit strange. I really can't be bothered going to the gym, which is not like me, and my first couple of sets I've felt really flat and lethargic. But after that my aggression levels go through to roof and I don't want to stop training.
> 
> Back: chins. Using various grips 5 sets all to failure.
> 
> ...


no lower back stuff mate ??? deads ??? rroman chair hypers ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lower back shot from squats yesterday mate. I don't usually like to train legs and back on consecutive days but I'm not going to get a chance to train for a couple of days due to work. I normally do deads as part of my back routine. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Lower back shot from squats yesterday mate. I don't usually like to train legs and back on consecutive days but I'm not going to get a chance to train for a couple of days due to work. I normally do deads as part of my back routine. X


ahh i see mate, yeah i have had to do same this week ... back then legs ... not ideal but i got through it all lol


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lower back shot from squats yesterday mate. I don't usually like to train legs and back on consecutive days but I'm not going to get a chance to train for a couple of days due to work. I normally do deads as part of my back routine. X


don't blame you, I couldn't do them on consecutive days, still strong stuff 50kg DB rows is damn heavy as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It's not ideal but better than not training at all I suppose. I've always maintained that if a muscle is still sore from training than I won't train it again till its ok.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> It's not ideal but better than not training at all I suppose. I've always maintained that if a muscle is still sore from training than I won't train it again till its ok.


I think thats wise, I've found that a red hot bath soon after working out makes quite a diff to my recovery time. A shower just doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

True. I like a sauna after too when time permits.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lottery come in mate? Lol

Morning!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lottery come in mate? Lol
> 
> Morning!


Morning mate. No joy I'm afraid. However tonight's draw is mine!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice lazy day today before night shift. Plenty of food and got to spend a bit of time with my better half. Found a new gym not that far from me and I'm off to take a look in early January.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders day today. Didn't hit my cals yesterday so wasn't expecting a lot if strength but did ok.

DB press.

2x [email protected] 30kg

1x 20 @ 32.5kg

2x [email protected] 35kg.

The 37.5s were taunting me from the rack so gave them a go. Failed, but not by much. Ill boss them next week.

Lat raise

3x [email protected] 12.5kg

2x [email protected] 15kg

Front raises, same weight and reps as lat raise

Face pulls

Drop set from 40kg down to 20kg.

Went for a 30 minute run after to shake myself down a bit.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Feel a bit bloaty today. Haven't changed my diet and I've kept salt out so not sure what it is. Still managed to get 3465 cals in although I forced most of them down. Decided to add proviron into the mix to ensure I get maximum bang for my buck, it should be here next week. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Feel a bit bloaty today. Haven't changed my diet and I've kept salt out so not sure what it is. Still managed to get 3465 cals in although I forced most of them down. Decided to add proviron into the mix to ensure I get maximum bang for my buck, it should be here next week. Have a good day everyone.


Morning mate, the bloating comes and goes I find.

Keen to see how you find the Proviron, I'm in two minds about it purely because of cost tbh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, the bloating comes and goes I find.
> 
> Keen to see how you find the Proviron, I'm in two minds about it purely because of cost tbh


its cheap as chips mate for the benefits IMO !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> its cheap as chips mate for the benefits IMO !!!


What benefits did you notice mate? It seem pretty expensive to run for a 3 month cycle at 50mg a day. Certainly the pharma stuff is. Generic is cheaper granted.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...quick swooosh...like the ninja that I am......gone in a flash......have a great day...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> What benefits did you notice mate? It seem pretty expensive to run for a 3 month cycle at 50mg a day. Certainly the pharma stuff is. Generic is cheaper granted.


i just felt really good on it mate... libido was good, well bieng felt good moodwise felt good... up to you mate , i got pharma stuff for a good price, also @luther1 pretty much loved the stuff


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> i just felt really good on it mate... libido was good, well bieng felt good moodwise felt good... up to you mate , i got pharma stuff for a good price, also @luther1 pretty much loved the stuff


I remember having that feeling on just test though so not sure if it would be worth it. Think I'll start off without and see how I go. Thrown more money and compounds at this cycle than I'd planned already!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> I remember having that feeling on just test though so not sure if it would be worth it. Think I'll start off without and see how I go. Thrown more money and compounds at this cycle than I'd planned already!!


Fair dues mate .... I have to say though as i have blasted and cruised test only for nearly a year mate i felt a difference when introducing proviron.. but i understand what your saying about more and more cost....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Fair dues mate .... I have to say though as i have blasted and cruised test only for nearly a year mate i felt a difference when introducing proviron.. but i understand what your saying about more and more cost....


That's good to know though mate, at least you could tell the difference something new made rather than it blending in to everything else. Maybe I will give it a try, depends on funds in the new year i suppose.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good to know though mate, at least you could tell the difference something new made rather than it blending in to everything else. Maybe I will give it a try, depends on funds in the new year i suppose.


yes although to be fair it could have also been the introduction od dbol too mate ... so its a little bit of both i would imagine,,, give it a try sometime though mate if you get chance ..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers for the input. It does seem expensive, especially when generic stuff is so cheap but I'm going to go with pharma. It's not really a mood or libido thing though, both are really good at the moment, it's just getting the most out of what I'm taking. Dbol doesn't really of seemed to of effected me mentally at all tbh but I'm only two weeks into it. I've just finished taking adex everyday to shift that bit of gyno, only good 3 days to return to normal so now ill try and find my sweet spot with AI. Ill continue by taking adex e3d and if itch returns ill up the dose. @flinty90 how long did the proviron take to start working with you?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning...quick swooosh...like the ninja that I am......gone in a flash......have a great day...


Morning flubs. Have a great day, what's left of it anyway. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers for the input. It does seem expensive, especially when generic stuff is so cheap but I'm going to go with pharma. It's not really a mood or libido thing though, both are really good at the moment, it's just getting the most out of what I'm taking. Dbol doesn't really of seemed to of effected me mentally at all tbh but I'm only two weeks into it. I've just finished taking adex everyday to shift that bit of gyno, only good 3 days to return to normal so now ill try and find my sweet spot with AI. Ill continue by taking adex e3d and if itch returns ill up the dose. @flinty90 how long did the proviron take to start working with you?


hard to say mate as i took it straight from start of my 12 week cycle, but i was buzzing by week 2 mate to be honest, wether that was everything combined with a good diet and just felt good !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Day off today so ill be hitting the gym after a good feed. Really let myself down yesterday food wise, got about 1200 cals in all day. I'd come off nights so I didn't want to eat at all and then woke up hungry through the night. Having steak and eggs for breakfast with a bit of rice. New Years resolutions, new job, new gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Day off today so ill be hitting the gym after a good feed. Really let myself down yesterday food wise, got about 1200 cals in all day. I'd come off nights so I didn't want to eat at all and then woke up hungry through the night. Having steak and eggs for breakfast with a bit of rice. New Years resolutions, new job, new gym.


Have a good one richie. Must be hard doing nights and trying to make this hobby work! Fair play to you


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Looks like this bug has finally caught up with me. Aching joints and sore throat, not sleeping too well either so feeling pretty sh1t today. Decided to combat this by eating as much as possible and just getting on with my work. Haven't had a day off sick in 8 years and don't want to tarnish my record. Ill see how I feel later whether I train or not. Doubt it though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Looks like this bug has finally caught up with me. Aching joints and sore throat, not sleeping too well either so feeling pretty sh1t today. Decided to combat this by eating as much as possible and just getting on with my work. Haven't had a day off sick in 8 years and don't want to tarnish my record. Ill see how I feel later whether I train or not. Doubt it though.


Don't train !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Don't train !


X2 dont do it mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Aye, your both right. Feel like I'd be ok but no point if I'm not 100%.

Ill give it till Sunday and see how I feel then.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Aye, your both right. Feel like I'd be ok but no point if I'm not 100%.
> 
> Ill give it till Sunday and see how I feel then.


Rest up mate and chill all weekend


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good morning all. Bit better today although nowhere near 100%. Still eating like a horse so it's not all bad. Have a good day one and all. X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Good morning all. Bit better today although nowhere near 100%. Still eating like a horse so it's not all bad. Have a good day one and all. X


Sounds better mate, keep eating and fuel a big session Monday


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Good morning all. Bit better today although nowhere near 100%. Still eating like a horse so it's not all bad. Have a good day one and all. X


Have a good day mate, eat well


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Last shift before Xmas. I get a whole 2 days off this year which is one better than last year. Had a bit of a cheat yesterday, got myself some southern fried chicken, it was fcuking awful.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Good morning all. Bit better today although nowhere near 100%. Still HUNG like a horse so it's not all bad. Have a good day one and all. X


Edited to make ye smile'1x

Glad your getting better,short xmas break ffs!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Edited to make ye smile'1x
> 
> Glad your getting better,short xmas break ffs!


Lol. Cheers BL. Did make me laugh. I think hamster would be closer than horse though!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Last shift before Xmas. I get a whole 2 days off this year which is one better than last year. Had a bit of a cheat yesterday, got myself some southern fried chicken, it was fcuking awful.
> View attachment 104970


Not you aswell mate ffs lol... i honestly cannot stand KFC. it doesnt appeal to me at all bro...

hope your feeling a bit better today pal.. have a great christmas if we dont speak before X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Not you aswell mate ffs lol... i honestly cannot stand KFC. it doesnt appeal to me at all bro...
> 
> hope your feeling a bit better today pal.. have a great christmas if we dont speak before X


It was rank mate tbh. I peeled off the coating and chicken was totally tasteless. Have a good one yourself mate, speak soon I hope. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope Santa is good to you all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. I hope Santa is good to you all.


You too mate 

Cheers for the reps too x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Hope you all had a good Xmas. Back in the gym today after a week off due to illness and Xmas. Kept food half decent over the holidays aside from a couple of quality streets and a few Yorkshire puds. Ill post workout up later but don't expect big numbers yet.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Hope you all had a good Xmas. Back in the gym today after a week off due to illness and Xmas. Kept food half decent over the holidays aside from a couple of quality streets and a few Yorkshire puds. Ill post workout up later but don't expect big numbers yet.


Hope your feeling better mate, chocs got the better of me. A whole tin of roses in less than a day pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate, feeling 100% again. Virus left me as quick as it came. Good effort with the roses mate, that'll rival our lasses record I reckon. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate, feeling 100% again. Virus left me as quick as it came. Good effort with the roses mate, that'll rival our lasses record I reckon. Lol.


Good to hear that, some right nasty shít going around. Touch wood I don't get anything!

Hahaha, easily done when I'm plonked in front of the tv lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Well not a bad session after all. Done shoulders and some core at the end.

No spot today so shoulder pressed on machine.

Press

2x [email protected] 75kg

1x [email protected] 85kg

2x [email protected] 100kg note, I'm aware these weights are nowhere near accurate but it's what the machine says so ill use them as a guide.

Side raise

3x [email protected] 12.5kg

2x [email protected] 15kg

Frontal raise, same as side raises

Face pulls

3x 12 @ 42.5kg

1x failure @ full stack

Upright rows

3x [email protected] 50kg

1x [email protected] 60kg. Job done.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good session mate, I'm looking forward to getting in gym tomorrow and using some of these excess calories for something useful!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate, I'm looking forward to getting in gym tomorrow and using some of these excess calories for something useful!!


Cheers mate. I think it's good mentally as well as physically to get back to it. Have you started your cycle now?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Another sh1tty night shift over with. Few hours kip then out for a chest and tri session before all the New Years resolutions invade the gym. Have a great day.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent chest workout today, really feeling the dbol now.

Db press

3x 12 @ 45kg

2x 10 @ 47.5kg

2x 8 @ 50kg. Been nagging the manager to get some 60s in as I think I could push them but she's not having it at the moment as they've just bought a new.......TREADMILL!! Fcuk sake.

Flys, incline

2x 12 @ 22.5 kg

2x 8 @ 25kg

Cross bench pullovers

4x 10 @ 50kg

Dips

5x to failure.

Trained tris too, skull crackers/rope pull downs

Tricep machine etc. weight today was 104.4kg I'm happy with that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice work mate,this is good to see.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers BL. Feeling good at the moment.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Richie186...noice workout there...I didn't go mad over xmas either, drank slightly more than normal and had a few sarnies that I wouldn't have, so feeling a tad chunkier than normal but when I start back to my normal routine I think it will come of fairly quickly.....wishing you everything good for the coming year Richie...warmest wishes to ya....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey Richie186...noice workout there...I didn't go mad over xmas either, drank slightly more than normal and had a few sarnies that I wouldn't have, so feeling a tad chunkier than normal but when I start back to my normal routine I think it will come of fairly quickly.....wishing you everything good for the coming year Richie...warmest wishes to ya....


Doesn't take long to get back into the routine. I'm sure you'll be back on point in no time. All the best to you for the new year, hope its happy and productive for you. Thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Back into the swing of things after the silly season. Off to look at a new gym later, better equipment and a touch cheaper too. Kept diet pretty good over Xmas so happy with that. Weighed myself yesterday, 104.6kg so I'm up a kilo or so. Chest and tris later.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey bro. nice to see ya matey.. give it the large ones in the gym bro...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Good to hear from you. Feel better for the rest over Xmas, going to try something new for chest later as I'm bored with same routine. I don't know what yet though, ill have a read through some chest workouts today and decide later. X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good one mate :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Fairly triumphant chest session. Was expecting gym to be full at the moment with all the New Years resolutions but the fat fcukers seem to of stayed on the sofa so I got all the equipment I needed.

Flat db press:

2 x 12 @ 47.5kg

3x 10 @ 50kg

1x 12 @ 42.5kg

Incline fly

2x [email protected] 22kg

2x [email protected] 25kg

Incline press smith

2 x [email protected] 70kg

2x [email protected] 80kg

1x [email protected] 90kg

Dips

6 sets to failure.

Food been spot on, 4235 cals with 364g protein.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Storming session mate! Strong db's and big eating. Good.stuff.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Storming session mate! Strong db's and big eating. Good.stuff.


X2 Rich!

Just another 300 and odd days like that


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers fellas. Chest is in pieces this morning, very rare I get doms in my upper body but it feels good. Going to rest today and hit back (with deads) tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers fellas. Chest is in pieces this morning, very rare I get doms in my upper body but it feels good. Going to rest today and hit back (with deads) tomorrow.


Sounds like a plan mate :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chest doms.....hummmm...I sometimes get a vague ache after I've done a heap of cable flyes and presses but It's quite a nice sorta feeling....I think...have a great weekend. just looking at your calories...PHEW! that is quite a lot, I'm on 3 times less than that...you must have hollow legs...I would die of food intake if I ate all that much, but you are a blokey so I guess youneed much more....and prolly that I'm trying to lose the weight and you're trying to put it on right?

Anyhoooo...stop gabbing...have a great day....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi flubs, good to see you. I really struggle to eat that much to be honest, I just know I've got to do it in order to grow. For me it's easily the hardest part of the hobby. Hope your training is going well and your reaching your goals. Have a great weekend flubs.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Meal 2 destroyed. 4 poached eggs, 4 bergan bread, large pot of natural yoghurt and a cheeky lump of leftover silverside. Meal 3 will be 2 large chicken breast, 100g brown rice and some sugar snaps.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Meal 2 destroyed. 4 poached eggs, 4 bergan bread, large pot of natural yoghurt and a cheeky lump of leftover silverside. Meal 3 will be 2 large chicken breast, 100g brown rice and some sugar snaps.


Good eating!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you noticing growth happening with all this good training and food mate?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi mate. I'm up to 104.5kg which is a gain of 2kg on my starting weight. Tee shirts are tighter across my chest and shoulders so that's good. Legs don't seem to respond though. They are more defined and harder but same diameter as before so I'm at a loss with them.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Hi mate. I'm up to 104.5kg which is a gain of 2kg on my starting weight. Tee shirts are tighter across my chest and shoulders so that's good. Legs don't seem to respond though. They are more defined and harder but same diameter as before so I'm at a loss with them.


Good work Richie, legs are a bastard though, such a big muscle group that to get the tape meausre to move requires a lot of added mass. It'll come though


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Hi mate. I'm up to 104.5kg which is a gain of 2kg on my starting weight. Tee shirts are tighter across my chest and shoulders so that's good. Legs don't seem to respond though. They are more defined and harder but same diameter as before so I'm at a loss with them.


Do less sets for legs but make the ones you do matter,

try 5 x 5 but add drop sets to last two sets and go to fail so 2 x 5 then/ 1 x 5 drop- 3 drop- 2 fail in all 3 times

3 x sldl 18 rep to fail

then just lunges x 3 sets 15 and go home.

Or do a @roblet and ignore them ffs ,,,,,jokes!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Do less sets for legs but make the ones you do matter,
> 
> try 5 x 5 but add drop sets to last two sets and go to fail so 2 x 5 then/ 1 x 5 drop- 3 drop- 2 fail in all 3 times
> 
> ...


Cheers BL, ill give it a go Monday which is my next due leg day. They are getting stronger but I'd like the size to match.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Do less sets for legs but make the ones you do matter,
> 
> try 5 x 5 but add drop sets to last two sets and go to fail so 2 x 5 then/ 1 x 5 drop- 3 drop- 2 fail in all 3 times
> 
> ...


Pmsl! Slag 

But...... I did do 5x5 training for 6 month's when I started out in 2011. So very good point mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl! Slag
> 
> But...... I did do 5x5 training for 6 month's when I started out in 2011. So very good point mate


It takes some beating


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Meal 4 was shake with an avocado, meal 5 is going to be 2 chicken breasts cooked with green peppers in a wok, wholemeal wraps, quark and guacamole. Meal 6, shake with pb and some mixed nuts.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent back session, the mrs joined me. She's a strong girl as she teaches swimming and gymnastics so she knows how to push herself.

Wide grip pull ups

6x to failure, normally 15 to start, around 6 for last set

Deads

1x [email protected] 130kg

1x [email protected] 150kg

1x4 @ 160kg

2x2 @ 175kg PB

Upright rows

3x [email protected] 70kg

1x [email protected] 80kg

Seated rows

2x [email protected] 100kg

2x [email protected] 110kg

Back extensions

5 sets.

Felt nice and pumped after although lower back pumps got bad on the walk home. Food good today, lots of steak veg and rice and a few shakes.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Leg day today then back onto night shifts. Going to give BL's 5x5 workout a go and see how I fair with it. Met up with an old army mate yesterday who was back from afghan on leave, he couldn't believe the size of me, last time I saw him I was about 84kg, 20 lighter than I am now. Gave me a nice boost.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i bet you had cheesy grin on all day bri. but kept playing it down lol.. nice mate have a good one..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i bet you had cheesy grin on all day bri. but kept playing it down lol.. nice mate have a good one..


Lol. I did mate. Little things like that boost me. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck later then,don't forget to do the drops at end!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs done. Squats:

5x 100kg using drop sets for last two sets. Sick inbetween sets 4 and 5. Nice.

Sldl

4x 100kg.

Walking lunges, just used the studio to go up and down, holding 10kg dumbells.

That was it. Didn't take long but the fact I puked and feel shakey now means something good happened.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Legs done. Squats:
> 
> 5x 100kg using drop sets for last two sets. Sick inbetween sets 4 and 5. Nice.
> 
> ...


Excellent work!

Always nice to blow chunks


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs tightening up already, not a good sign. Usually takes me 48 hours to get doms in my legs. Tomorrow could be fun.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fvcking leg doms cripples me for at least three days. Hate it but love it too! Lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Know what you mean mate. It's satisfying knowing you've done some good but a pain in the back side trying to get around. Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Getting the Mrs to pull me up off the sofa gets a bit annoying after a while, I don't mind but she gets pi55ed off lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I use my leg doms as an excuse not to drive. The mrs thinks I'm taking the pi55 making her drive everywhere while I play angry birds on my phone.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol that's brilliant, I'm going to start doing that!

I love sleeping in the car


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Man up u bunch of babies!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

But it hurts!!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, still sore : D


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, still sore : D


Morning rob. Just finished a night shift so had the pleasure if feeling my legs slowly tighten up through the night. Bens rights though, it is a nice sort of feeling. Our lass wants to train later so I reckon a chest session is on the cards. It's not chest day, I just like watching her do cable flys!!! Have a good one today mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. Just finished a night shift so had the pleasure if feeling my legs slowly tighten up through the night. Bens rights though, it is a nice sort of feeling. Our lass wants to train later so I reckon a chest session is on the cards. It's not chest day, I just like watching her do cable flys!!! Have a good one today mate.


haha, wait till you wake up 

Pmsl, it is chest for me so I'll get the missus to do some flyes


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Git a couple of extra hours sleep today and feel worse for it. (Why does that happen?) going for a swim tomorrow just to loosen off a bit, may hit the sauna too. I'm about 1/4 of the way through this cycle now, ill get some pics posted up Friday if I remember.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Git a couple of extra hours sleep today and feel worse for it. (Why does that happen?) going for a swim tomorrow just to loosen off a bit, may hit the sauna too. I'm about 1/4 of the way through this cycle now, ill get some pics posted up Friday if I remember.


Annoying when that happens!!

How do you think it's going mate, As expected?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Not too bad mate. I do struggle to gain weight and I am creeping up slowly so I can't complain really. I think I'd be far better suited to cutting to be honest but I want the size, at least for this cycle anyway. Strength is well up and aside from that flirt with gyno I've not had any sides so that's good. I reckon ill use tbol instead of dbol In the future though, I got a lot more out of it last time I used it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not too bad mate. I do struggle to gain weight and I am creeping up slowly so I can't complain really. I think I'd be far better suited to cutting to be honest but I want the size, at least for this cycle anyway. Strength is well up and aside from that flirt with gyno I've not had any sides so that's good. I reckon ill use tbol instead of dbol In the future though, I got a lot more out of it last time I used it.


Lol, mate I'd be the same! If I cut on gear the fat would fly off!!

Good shout on tbol, or oxys??


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> I use my leg doms as an excuse not to drive. The mrs thinks I'm taking the pi55 making her drive everywhere while I play angry birds on my phone.


oooooooooerrrrr....angry birds...I love that...I'm poop at it but I like to play it..hahaha...and leg doms! luv them too..in a weird love/hate sort of relationship way...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, mate I'd be the same! If I cut on gear the fat would fly off!!
> 
> Good shout on tbol, or oxys??


Haven't used oxys but tbol was great. Although I didn't look much bigger my strength was fantastic and the muscle I gained was hard and dry. I also got that feeling when I was training that I didn't want to stop pushing weights. I know it's pricey but IMO it's a great med.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, mate I'd be the same! If I cut on gear the fat would fly off!!
> 
> Good shout on tbol, or oxys??


I'm considering for next blast, tren, mast and winny. Just out on interest.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Haven't used oxys but tbol was great. Although I didn't look much bigger my strength was fantastic and the muscle I gained was hard and dry. I also got that feeling when I was training that I didn't want to stop pushing weights. I know it's pricey but IMO it's a great med.


No gyno worries on oxys lol

But yeah, tbol does get a solid thumbs up from the users.

Var does too, double the cost though!!



Richie186 said:


> I'm considering for next blast, tren, mast and winny. Just out on interest.


And Test 

For a summer cut mate? That would be awesome.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> No gyno worries on oxys lol
> 
> But yeah, tbol does get a solid thumbs up from the users.
> 
> ...


Goes without saying mate. I'm on for life now! I'm getting married at the end of may so it'd be nice to cut up for that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Goes without saying mate. I'm on for life now! I'm getting married at the end of may so it'd be nice to cut up for that.


Not long mate!!

When will the cut commence? I'm going on holiday in may so I'm doing a cut too, GULP!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Reckon a cut would work well for you both with the base that you have, be good to see the results (that's right, I'm a ****)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Agreed. I think I'd more suited to it. I need about 2300 cals for maintainence so dropping to 2100ish should give me a steady drop. Ill have to read up on training though as I wouldn't be to sure what would be best for a cut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Agreed. I think I'd more suited to it. I need about 2300 cals for maintainence so dropping to 2100ish should give me a steady drop. Ill have to read up on training though as I wouldn't be to sure what would be best for a cut.


I'd defo be more suited to it lol

I'm going to do a 12 week cut;

Weeks 1-4 10% Below Maintenance

Weeks 4-8 20% Below Maintenance

Weeks 8-12 30% Below Maintenance

HIIT 2x a week and Compound Lifting 3x a week Pyramid sets all the way 

That's the plan, whether it works other not is another thing pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I might use that myself. Tren can make cv hard work though, I do get a bit breathless on it but as long as my heart rate is well up it should be ok.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I might use that myself. Tren can make cv hard work though, I do get a bit breathless on it but as long as my heart rate is well up it should be ok.


Drop some chest ease pre cardio lol

I noticed how quickly my breathing went down hill on tren! Crazy really


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good solid shoulder workout today. Felt like I couldn't be bothered on the walk to the gym but once the blood started flowing I felt good.

Db press:

3x [email protected] 32.5

2x 6 @ 35

Db lat raises

3x [email protected] 12.5

2x [email protected] 15

Front raises same as lat raises.

Upright rows

4 x [email protected] 50kg

2x [email protected] 60kg. Felt great on these.

Finished with some concentrated curls and preacher curls. Home for tuna steak, boiled pots and veg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Coming along nicely mate,how you looking?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Drop some chest ease pre cardio lol
> 
> I noticed how quickly my breathing went down hill on tren! Crazy really


Tell me more mate as i seem to be open to probs at mo and was gonna do tren h,how long did it last after you came off too?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Coming along nicely mate,how you looking?


I feel bigger than I look if that makes sense. My muscles feel full and heavy. Ill get some pics posted up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I feel bigger than I look if that makes sense. My muscles feel full and heavy. Ill get some pics posted up tomorrow hopefully.


Sounds like your full,,,,,nice


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Tell me more mate as i seem to be open to probs at mo and was gonna do tren h,how long did it last after you came off too?


Hey mate, I did Tren E and it probably took around 4 weeks for the breathing to go back to normal.

Morning BTW, Morning to you too Rich!

Nice session mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning rob. It's the only side I really get from tren beside the odd mad dream but it can be a pain in the ar5e.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning rob. It's the only side I really get from tren beside the odd mad dream but it can be a pain in the ar5e.


Lol, awesome stuff but sides are a bugger. Not in a way that you fear your health but the mental dreams, broken up sleep and snoring!

God the snoring was terrible!

And I nicked a vein on a jab once and tren cough was annoying pmsl but the constant cough was like a core workout


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

4 weeks into cycle, gained a couple of kilos but the dbol must of added about 1 kilo of water I reckon. Strength up nicely.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking really well mate!

Abs look huge?!

Got a good thickness to you all over haven't you


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looking good mate, good muscle mass all round I'd say and still with half decent abs. Nice work


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers fellas. Abs are coming slowly but I'm disappointed with how chest looks on pics as its the bit I'm most happy with. I'm only a month in so hoping for bigger and better things.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers fellas. Abs are coming slowly but I'm disappointed with how chest looks on pics as its the bit I'm most happy with. I'm only a month in so hoping for bigger and better things.


Chest has awesome shape on the pics mate, I'm guessing in a t-shirt your very happy!

Looks a right good slab of meat slapped across your chest


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. My mrs buys me tee's from religion as they are cut nicely. I'm pretty much a jeans and jumper fella though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. My mrs buys me tee's from religion as they are cut nicely. I'm pretty much a jeans and jumper fella though.


Hahaha, mine has started buying my clothes!

All a size up too  makes me look smaller pmsl

Bust a work shirt today, popped a button off lol she said it looked tight - oops.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Hahaha, mine has started buying my clothes!
> 
> All a size up too  makes me look smaller pmsl
> 
> Bust a work shirt today, popped a button off lol she said it looked tight - oops.


Suck your gut in then chunkles :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Suck your gut in then chunkles :lol:


'Twas the 3rd bottom down young man lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 107285
> View attachment 107286
> View attachment 107287
> View attachment 107288
> ...


After hearing you run yourself down i did not expect you to carry the balance and mass you are- i owe you reps mate,great basis to build top balanced artical.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers BL. I'm slowly learning what works for me. Got to do more cv I think, ill start when this bug I've got finally fcuks off. (Three weeks now ffs)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers BL. I'm slowly learnimg:
> 
> Did 2 x 15 mins today,it helps shift it and yes realy helps us look better.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Ill up things cv wise next week. Your coming back strong now mate, looking forward to seeing your progress over the next few months.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks bro,we will all do well imo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

new avi bro looking good.. we need to get this session sorted soon mate.. x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> new avi bro looking good.. we need to get this session sorted soon mate.. x


Agreed mate.Really busy at work this time of year but I do get time off through the week. Hope we can sort something soon bro. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. No training today as the mrs wants to go and buy the wedding rings.

This lousy flu has made a triumphant return, feels like my head is under water this morning. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning monsters. I just love getting up at 04:30 on a Sunday. :confused1:

Might do back later, ill see how I feel after work. Have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

You nutter!

Morning mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Feel very "testy" today for some reason. Warm and fuzzy with a hint of sexual deviant. Really looking forward to back later on, will chuck in some deads too I reckon.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Feel very "testy" today for some reason. Warm and fuzzy with a hint of sexual deviant. Really looking forward to back later on, will chuck in some deads too I reckon.


Have a good session bro ....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Feel very "testy" today for some reason. Warm and fuzzy with a hint of sexual deviant. Really looking forward to back later on, will chuck in some deads too I reckon.


Lol I was thinking this myself today. Know its kicked in when you walk round the shops and you are perving at every woman you see Pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. After yesterday's food disaster I've already managed to get two meals down today. Meal 1 shake with pb and an avocado, meal two, couple of poached eggs with bergan bread. Got legs to do later so aiming for at least 4500 cals today. Going to do 5x5 training I think. Have a good un everyone.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. After yesterday's food disaster I've already managed to get two meals down today. Meal 1 shake with pb and an avocado, meal two, couple of poached eggs with bergan bread. Got legs to do later so aiming for at least 4500 cals today. Going to do 5x5 training I think. Have a good un everyone.


Good start mate! Have a good one  .


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Richie, hope the ring buying was successful and that your credit card isn't crying too hard. You look good in your avi there too (not meant in a pervy way of course)...but what...what....are those strange things at the front? I thought they might be abs but...but...as they don't look anything like the ONE I have they can't be right?...:laugh:....

Just having a muck there, taking the mick out of my invisible abs compared to yours...lol.. I know, my humour sucks big time right? I'm working on it...prolly as slow as I'm working on my abs...estimated time of arrival..star date 2050. hahaha

Have a great day..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Enjoy legs and rest of your day matey


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Richie, hope the ring buying was successful and that your credit card isn't crying too hard. You look good in your avi there too (not meant in a pervy way of course)...but what...what....are those strange things at the front? I thought they might be abs but...but...as they don't look anything like the ONE I have they can't be right?...:laugh:....
> 
> Just having a muck there, taking the mick out of my invisible abs compared to yours...lol.. I know, my humour sucks big time right? I'm working on it...prolly as slow as I'm working on my abs...estimated time of arrival..star date 2050. hahaha
> 
> Have a great day..


Hi flubs. Yes, the credit card took a beating but at least I can pawn the rings if things go wrong?!?

Abs are a fortunate trick of the light I reckon! I'm sure yours are far better. You Defo don't need to work on your humour flubs, you never fail to make me laugh. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Enjoy legs and rest of your day matey


Cheers mate, actually looking forward to legs now, getting a bit of shape so I'm eager to work on that.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate, actually looking forward to legs now, getting a bit of shape so I'm eager to work on that.


thats whats driving me too mate.. training legs sunday and could see the muscle under my skin really responding and legs looking better and better..

it spurrs ya on to keep smashing it ..

have a good one mate !!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good to see you mate. Only small shape changes but its a start. I reckon in six months I'd of progressed from from sparrow legs up to chicken legs. Lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent lunch today. Two chicken breasts stuffed with quark and wrapped in bacon, broccoli, and peas. Chased it down with 50g whey and a bag of brasil nuts. Got a couple of chicken sandwiches (bergan) an hour before the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Decent lunch today. Two chicken breasts stuffed with quark and wrapped in bacon, broccoli, and peas. Chased it down with 50g whey and a bag of brasil nuts. Got a couple of chicken sandwiches (bergan) an hour before the gym.


That's more like it! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Decent lunch today. Two chicken breasts stuffed with quark and wrapped in bacon, broccoli, and peas. Chased it down with 50g whey and a bag of brasil nuts. Got a couple of chicken sandwiches (bergan) an hour before the gym.


Good lad!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Decent lunch today. Two chicken breasts stuffed with quark and wrapped in bacon, broccoli, and peas. Chased it down with 50g whey and a bag of brasil nuts. Got a couple of chicken sandwiches (bergan) an hour before the gym.


Sounds lovely and good,Don't tell @Keeks but i have not tried this yet.....shhhhhhh


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Sounds lovely and good,Don't tell @Keeks but i have not tried this yet.....shhhhhhh


Your secrets safe here big fella. I'm only just getting into it. Great stuff to cook with.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Your secrets safe here big fella. I'm only just getting into it. Great stuff to cook with.


She is the Queen of all that is Quark mate.....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Sounds lovely and good,Don't tell @Keeks but i have not tried this yet.....shhhhhhh


 mg: After all my quarking on and you still havent tried it?!?! :nono:



Richie186 said:


> Your secrets safe here big fella. I'm only just getting into it. Great stuff to cook with.


Yay, and what a fab thing you're getting into!!! Yep its fab for cooking and baking, can add it too all types of homemade sauces etc to get more protien in and make them creamier and super tasty! Have fun and just try it with anything, you'l find it works with most things! :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks Keeks. Using it more and more. Favourite is to use it in fajitas instead of cheese, goes ok with guacamole so I get my good fats in too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> mg: After all my quarking on and you still havent tried it?!?! :nono:
> 
> Yay, and what a fab thing you're getting into!!! Yep its fab for cooking and baking, can add it too all types of homemade sauces etc to get more protien in and make them creamier and super tasty! Have fun and just try it with anything, you'l find it works with most things! :thumb:


mg:sorry,will soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. -9 here today. Go steady on the roads pal. Have a good day.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

morning people. cold one out there today im going to look like the abiminable snowman by 8 am lol..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning flinty. Don't envy you mate! Stay warm if you can bro, have a good day. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning flinty. Don't envy you mate! Stay warm if you can bro, have a good day. X


lol cheers bro. i dont fcukin envy me either haha.. ah well it will burn the extra cals off staying warm lol..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Better post legs session up from yesterday.

Squats.

5x5 super slow and low with brief pause at the bottom. 110kg. Not much weight I know but it's building slowly.

Leg extensions

1x 12 @110kg slow negatives

[email protected] 110kg slow positive

2x [email protected] 135kg normal speed.

Sldl

5x [email protected] 90kg

Leg press/lunges super set x5 sets.

Finished on calf raises 5 sets to failure.

Really feel that doing squats using 5x5 has helped massively, already got doms and I love it! Lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well you said something was needed,nowt better than this,after a while put in a drop set on last set to fail too


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Well you said something was needed,nowt better than this,after a while put in a drop set on last set to fail too


Ill add that next time mate. Thanks for the advice in the first place, I was about to post about the doms that have just hit my legs in the last couple of hours. From the top of my glutes all the way down to the bottom of my calfes. Back and front! I love it lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ill add that next time mate. Thanks for the advice in the first place, I was about to post about the doms that have just hit my legs in the last couple of hours. From the top of my glutes all the way down to the bottom of my calfes. Back and front! I love it lol.


No need next time,it would be overkill,add in a couple of weeks mte,more is less

I love giving advice when guys follow it and it works,my pleasure mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ok mate, ill build up slowly. I do tend to rush things especially when I feel this good. I'm still fighting the temptation to cut, ill give it a couple of months yet though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is nice to see you all buzzing on here,keeps me sane at mo


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

You'll be smashing it it no time mate. Looking forward to seeing those insane numbers you lift.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> You'll be smashing it it no time mate. Looking forward to seeing those insane numbers you lift.


Thank you i miss it mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Bit quiet yesterday due to a bad jab. Not sure what went wrong, aromatised as usual, no blood so pushed gear in (1ml test, 1ml tren). Had a coughing fit and then felt like sh1t rest of the day. Pin was bloody when I withdrew it. Not to worry, occupational hazard I suppose and back on point today.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, the dreaded tren cough!

I've done that mate, all the coughing is a good core workout though


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Bit quiet yesterday due to a bad jab. Not sure what went wrong, aromatised as usual, no blood so pushed gear in (1ml test, 1ml tren). Had a coughing fit and then felt like sh1t rest of the day. Pin was bloody when I withdrew it. Not to worry, occupational hazard I suppose and back on point today.


had a giggle about that lol....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

To true mate, still coughing a bit through the night and had decent abs to show for it it the morning. Lol. Didn't really eat much after jab but made up for it with a 400g rib eye and 4 poached eggs for breakfast. That burr tren is real hard to push in. Warmed it for ages too. Still, pip free.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> had a giggle about that lol....


Glad my pain brings you joy bro!!! X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Glad my pain brings you joy bro!!! X


Not your pain mate just the aromatised as normal ... you mean aspirated lol... ..

but im sorry to hear about your bad jab bro i really am X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ha! Kn0bhead! Only just read it back. Oh well, you know what I mean lol. Get aromatise on the brain after my gyno episode.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Ha! Kn0bhead! Only just read it back. Oh well, you know what I mean lol. Get aromatise on the brain after my gyno episode.


lol no probs bro ... anyway whats your plans today matey ...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders later with the mrs. She on ephs now to try and lose weight for the wedding. Quite funny really, first day today, she had aspirin, caffeine and eph. So far she's cleaned the bathroom, hoovered the house, tidied the garden and now she fancies a run before gym. Lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Half decent shoulder workout, our lasses mates were in and joined us so bit to much talking and not quite enough work.

Shoulder press

[email protected] 35kg. Felt ok so done 3 good reps @ 37.5 to finish.

Superset lat raise/front raise

[email protected] 12.5kg

[email protected] 15kg. Super slow negatives.

Upright rows

[email protected] 50kg

2x [email protected] 60kg. Love these.

Face pulls.

4x stack to failure.

30 mins on the treadmill after.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcukin talking with the b1tches instead of training tut you should be ashamed lol !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> fcukin talking with the b1tches instead of training tut you should be ashamed lol !!!


Yes mate but they were talking about sex. What would you of done?! Lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Shoulders later with the mrs. She on ephs now to try and lose weight for the wedding. Quite funny really, first day today, she had aspirin, caffeine and eph. So far she's cleaned the bathroom, hoovered the house, tidied the garden and now she fancies a run before gym. Lol.


You may need this too.......bwahahahaa


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate but they were talking about sex. What would you of done?! Lol.


i would have been in the squat rack masturbating of course lol !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i would have been in the squat rack masturbating of course lol !!!


Lol. I knocked one out in the shower after. Seemed rude not to really.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> View attachment 108063
> You may need this too.......bwahahahaa


Yes mate, she hasn't shut up yet!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I knocked one out in the shower after. Seemed rude not to really.


lol, I used to do that often at the gym in London I went to, was always packed with sexy foreign office workers and once on test it was a bloody nightmare! lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol, I used to do that often at the gym in London I went to, was always packed with sexy foreign office workers and once on test it was a bloody nightmare! lol


You do that at home when you send your missus on her lunch break...... sneaky danger wànk!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Snow finally reached us, about 4" overnight. Chest today with the mrs, cardio after. On nights tonight, 18 mile drive through untreated country lanes should be a lot of fun in my little car. Have a good fellas.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

U will struggle with the drive pal my street here is half way to my knees


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just phoned work to see what it's like over masham way. Pretty bad by all accounts. Can't afford to miss it though, double time for 12 hours.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Meanwhile, down south...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chest.

Incline db press.

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 45kg

[email protected] 47.5

Incline fly

[email protected] 22.5

2x [email protected] 25kg

Decline press (smith)

2x [email protected]

2x [email protected] 85kg

Cable fly

5 sets @ 21.25 each side.

Weighted dips

5 sets to fail with 10kg

Finished with some core work and 25 mins treadmill.

Really enjoyed this little session, gym was quiet and the mrs is a good little grafter, strong too. Where do women hide their strength?!?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Chest.
> 
> Incline db press.
> 
> ...


Nice session richie, strong db work loads of volume too


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Dropped carbs right off last week as I was sick of bloat that they cause me. Jeans have slackened off as a result although weight is obviously down a bit. Going to start eating them again this week but keep it to about 130g a day. Jab went better today although I have that metallic taste in my mouth you get with tren, small price to pay in my opinion. Work again tonight, got plenty of chicken and ham to keep me going.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Dropped carbs right off last week as I was sick of bloat that they cause me. Jeans have slackened off as a result although weight is obviously down a bit. Going to start eating them again this week but keep it to about 130g a day. Jab went better today although I have that metallic taste in my mouth you get with tren, small price to pay in my opinion. Work again tonight, got plenty of chicken and ham to keep me going.


So your skinny now 

At least you know how easily things change with a dabble here and there 

The joys of tren


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> So your skinny now
> 
> At least you know how easily things change with a dabble here and there
> 
> The joys of tren


It's only developed in the last 18 months so I'm still learning what I can get away with carb wise. I'm never going to be huge simply because I can't get the cals that I need.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> It's only developed in the last 18 months so I'm still learning what I can get away with carb wise. I'm never going to be huge simply because I can't get the cals that I need.


use fats mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's what I'm learning mate. Getting the right amount and type of fats in me. I use a lot of avocado and nuts and I've got into using quark quite a bit too. It's just expensive compared to eating rice or pasta. All a learning curve though. If I can hit 17 stone ill be happy. (Currently 16.6 stone) x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> That's what I'm learning mate. Getting the right amount and type of fats in me. I use a lot of avocado and nuts and I've got into using quark quite a bit too. It's just expensive compared to eating rice or pasta. All a learning curve though. If I can hit 17 stone ill be happy. (Currently 16.6 stone) x


Mate you do fcukin well to say you cant tolerate carbs . so whatever your doing keep doing it but a little more lol X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> It's only developed in the last 18 months so I'm still learning what I can get away with carb wise. I'm never going to be huge simply because I can't get the cals that I need.


As flinty said mate, you do well with the carb issue and given the result! Your looking well.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers fellas. I reckon ill have it cracked......by the time I'm 60!! Lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers fellas. I reckon ill have it cracked......by the time I'm 60!! Lol.


cool only 4 years before i crack it then lol !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> cool only 4 years before i crack it then lol !!!


Lol. I think we're the same age bro so we will get there together.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I think we're the same age bro so we will get there together.


Fcuk off your not 28 :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sleep tight


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Rested today as I've got legs tomorrow, can't wait tbh. Kept carbs under 120g for the last 4 days and feel much better for it. Jeans looser and I really feel tighter. Going to have some rice tonight though as ill need the carbs for leg day. Feel much different on this tren than the PC stuff I used last time. No real bad sides though so all is good there.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Meal 6. Two chicken breasts with quark, rice and green veg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

That is the best way,feeling a bit lighter ,day by day it is a nice feeling a mate?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I like the tightness that I feel but not the tiredness that goes with eating so few carbs. I've up'd fat intake to counter it but it always seems to take about a week before my body switches energy sources. Getting bf done tomorrow and ill weigh myself too.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

All sounds good mate! Enjoy legs


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> All sounds good mate! Enjoy legs


Cheers mate. Have a good one yourself


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Have a good day Richmeister !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. You too. X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oi,oi BE LUCKY MATE X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:rockon:

Cardio fasted with 4 sprints hit over 15 mins done.Soaked


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning chappie...On the quark thing, do you put the quark in with the hot chicken? doesn't it make it go like cheese or something?..I was thinking of having more quark with stuff..I make quark jellies at the moment and sometimes add low fat chocoate powder to it to make a mousse thing but haven't used it in savouries yet....sorry for asking...I am trying to lower my carbs a bit at the moment but not lose my strength, well, what little I have of it ..lol...

Have a good day...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Oi,oi BE LUCKY MATE X


Ill try mate! You too.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning chappie...On the quark thing, do you put the quark in with the hot chicken? doesn't it make it go like cheese or something?..I was thinking of having more quark with stuff..I make quark jellies at the moment and sometimes add low fat chocoate powder to it to make a mousse thing but haven't used it in savouries yet....sorry for asking...I am trying to lower my carbs a bit at the moment but not lose my strength, well, what little I have of it ..lol...
> 
> Have a good day...


Hi flubs. I just split the chicken breast in half when it's raw and coat the middle with quark. Reason I wrap it in bacon is to hold it together while cooking. They take sbout 20/25 mins to bake depending on the size. It doesn't really go cheesy, more creamy than anything. It really is good stuff, sweet or savoury.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Cardio fasted with 4 sprints hit over 15 mins done.Soaked


Nice work mate. Sounds like your coming back with a bang. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Leg session has killed me. Legs don't feel like they belong to me now and seem to be doing their own thing lol.

Same leg session as last time, leg press/ weighted lunge superset is the killer.

Weighed in at 103.7 and had bf fine with calipers, 13.2%. I also measured bf with the hand held device and that said 13.4% so I think it's about right. Tren is fcuking with my body weight now, night sweats are more intense (as are the mental dreams) and I'm warm all the time. Love it.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Leg session has killed me. Legs don't feel like they belong to me now and seem to be doing their own thing lol.
> 
> Same leg session as last time, leg press/ weighted lunge superset is the killer.
> 
> Weighed in at 103.7 and had bf fine with calipers, 13.2%. I also measured bf with the hand held device and that said 13.4% so I think it's about right. Tren is fcuking with my body weight now, night sweats are more intense (as are the mental dreams) and I'm warm all the time. Love it.


Those are great weight to bf stats mate, I'd be very happy with those if I was you! Brilliant stuff


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Those are great weight to bf stats mate, I'd be very happy with those if I was you! Brilliant stuff


Cheers mate, I'm happy with that. Body weight is ok but I am a tall Cnut so my height adds a bit on. Halfway through now, if I can gain another 1.5kg and remain at this bf ill be happy.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the plan after this cycle then, you cruising or coming off for a bit?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the plan after this cycle then, you cruising or coming off for a bit?


Cruise mate, I won't come off now. Going to have 8 weeks running 200mg e10d tri test. Quite like the sound of ttme cycle do that might be next.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cruise mate, I won't come off now. Going to have 8 weeks running 200mg e10d tri test. Quite like the sound of ttme cycle do that might be next.


Nice!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Those are great weight to bf stats mate, I'd be very happy with those if I was you! Brilliant stuff


X2 mate!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Those are great weight to bf stats mate, I'd be very happy with those if I was you! Brilliant stuff


X2---well i know i am heavy,but ya know what i mean pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> X2 mate!!


Cvnt x3 then!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Hi [Redacted]. I just split the chicken breast in half when it's raw and coat the middle with quark. Reason I wrap it in bacon is to hold it together while cooking. They take sbout 20/25 mins to bake depending on the size. It doesn't really go cheesy, more creamy than anything. It really is good stuff, sweet or savoury.


Thank you very much for answering. Appreciated.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Thank you very much for answering. Appreciated.


No problem at all flubs, thanks for dropping in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, sweet dreams


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Got a fair bit done today. Went for a walk in the dales with the mrs. Done about 5.5 miles. Hit the gym after.

Chest:

Incline press

3x [email protected] 42.5kg

2x [email protected] 45kg

Fly machine.

Weights on this lie so I won't bother putting them.

5 sets.

Smith press

2x [email protected] 110kg

2x [email protected] 115kg

[email protected] 145kg fcuking nailed it PB!!

X bench pullovers.

2x [email protected] 45kg

2x [email protected] 50kg

Tris

Weighted dips

5 sets to failure

Rope pull dows

5 sets

Straight bar push downs

4 sets. No weight noted.

Now about to destroy 450g of cubed beef with tomatoes and onions.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Got a fair bit done today. Went for a walk in the dales with the mrs. Done about 5.5 miles. Hit the gym after.
> 
> Chest:
> 
> ...


Strong session again mate and nice one for the pb on smith! 145kg is big :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Strong session again mate and nice one for the pb on smith! 145kg is big :thumb:


X2

Now get some coconut milk down you


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers fellas. Full of calories and well rested so I felt pretty aggressive on the smith. No way I could go heavier than that yet though. Highlight of the whole workout was one of the pt's coming up to me after and asking "what the fcuk are you on?" Creatine was my obvious answer. Lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Cracking chest doms this morning, even steering my car was painful. Plenty of food prepared for the day, about 3400 cals as its a rest day. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Cracking chest doms this morning, even steering my car was painful. Plenty of food prepared for the day, about 3400 cals as its a rest day. Have a good day fellas.


Lovely isn't it!

Pmsl at the PT, only jelly!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Got the urge to go to the gym after work but know I need the rest so straight home. Daughter is staying out tonight so I'm sure ill get some horizontal cv in with the better half. Won't get a chance to hit the gym tomorrow as its shut before I finish work, should have plenty of energy for shoulders on Sunday night.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Got the urge to go to the gym after work but know I need the rest so straight home. Daughter is staying out tonight so I'm sure ill get some horizontal cv in with the better half. Won't get a chance to hit the gym tomorrow as its shut before I finish work, should have plenty of energy for shoulders on Sunday night.


Rest and grow..... so they say 

Didn't know you had one of these mate!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. I'd be like a horizontal lance Armstrong. Only with less gear in me obviously.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I'd be like a horizontal lance Armstrong. Only with less gear in me obviously.


He's horizontal right now, swimming in his money pmsl

Dirty roiding cúnt!

He may as well be a body builder now lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Took an hour to get to work this morning due to snow (normally 30 mins) got here to find out my boss and foreman both phoned in to say they couldn't get here. They both live in the same town as me too. Drat, should of gone back to bed. Oh well I'm here now. No training again today as the gym shuts at 5 on a Saturday and I work till 6. Shoulders tomorrow though, looking forward to that. My shoulders are a decent shape but I'd like more size to boulder them up a bit, any ideas lads?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Took an hour to get to work this morning due to snow (normally 30 mins) got here to find out my boss and foreman both phoned in to say they couldn't get here. They both live in the same town as me too. Drat, should of gone back to bed. Oh well I'm here now. No training again today as the gym shuts at 5 on a Saturday and I work till 6. Shoulders tomorrow though, looking forward to that. My shoulders are a decent shape but I'd like more size to boulder them up a bit, any ideas lads?


Should offer to go pick the cvnts up lol!

MORNING MY FREINDX


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I did!! Boss said he would be too concerned about my safety. Lying Cnut just wants too doss in his bed all day more like. Lol. Don't blame him really, if I was in his position I'd do the same.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. I do enjoy driving through town at 04:45 on my way to work and seeing all the pi55heads doing the walk of shame in their way back home. Lol. If ever I feel like I want to drink I just try and get out in town and be around drunk people for an hour. Puts me right off.

Up'd carbs today in preparation for shoulders later. Going to use @flinty90 and @R0BLET routine from the other day, I checked it out lady night and looks good. My old routine was getting boring and I'm not gaining anything from it now so time for something new. Have a good day gents. X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning .....have a good training session....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning flubs. Thank you, I'll try. Have a good day yourself.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning mate sorry i didnt see your other post about shoulders in time... the routine we did other day was purely to hit rears hard, and sides hard then press to come reallly last in it all.. then shrugs to finish..

it was a killer and my shoulders today are fcuked up lol...

enjoy session bro, all these things we can work on and look at mate ...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. I can't remember the last time I had doms in my shoulders and I reckon that's an indicator to shake things up a bit. Rob had said that his shoulders were killing him after that routine so ill give it a go after work, gym should be quiet tonight. X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Sir,

another good one for ,shoulders for a change 12 sets of clean and press from the floor,20 reps down to single or double then back up the pyramid,leave you in tangles mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate, that sounds nasty I know it sounds daft but I want to be in tatters the following day. Nothing worse than feeling like you've achieved nothing.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate, that sounds nasty I know it sounds daft but I want to be in tatters the following day. Nothing worse than feeling like you've achieved nothing.


I can hand on heart say it is rare i aint fooked up for 2 or 3 days from mine,i am old and skinny now you see,pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've seen you've been wasting away. Lol

Not long before Mia is out benching you mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I've seen you've been wasting away. Lol
> 
> Not long before Mia is out benching you mate


Haha truth said!

I am more worried about my son he is repping out with 90 ish i think,and leg pressing near300k!20 years old the fooker


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Jeez! At age 20 I could bearly lift a packet of ****! He's going to be a monster when his man strength kicks in.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate! Enjoy the session :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Shoulders stiff this morning after yesterday's workout. Stuck to Flintys shoulder session that he did with rob. I've looked really flat and smooth over the last few days, don't know if I'm getting diet wrong or tren is playing with my mind. Weighed yesterday 103.6 so no massive change. May train later, I'm due a back session but maybe not such a good idea after shoulders. Have a good day folks.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning men. Shoulders stiff this morning after yesterday's workout. Stuck to Flintys shoulder session that he did with rob. I've looked really flat and smooth over the last few days, don't know if I'm getting diet wrong or tren is playing with my mind. Weighed yesterday 103.6 so no massive change. May train later, I'm due a back session but maybe not such a good idea after shoulders. Have a good day folks.


Back should be ok after shoulders bro. but if you have hammered rears you could already have sore ish upper lats too lol...

103.6 fcuk mate only 1.3 kg difference between our weights now bro.. i look nowhere near as good as you though .. cnut X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Rear delts tight mate but I've got 12 hours before gym so ill probably go for it. Thanks for the compliment, means a lot mate. Haven't seen recent pic of you but your transformation is still a massive inspiration to me, last pics I saw you looked in brilliant nick bro. X


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Morning men. Shoulders stiff this morning after yesterday's workout. Stuck to Flintys shoulder session that he did with rob. I've looked really flat and smooth over the last few days, don't know if I'm getting diet wrong or tren is playing with my mind. Weighed yesterday 103.6 so no massive change. May train later, I'm due a back session but maybe not such a good idea after shoulders. Have a good day folks.


Looks good that. I was thinking of sticking some of flints & robs session to my shoulders.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hello mate, good to see you. I was stuck in a rut with shoulders, same old routine was getting me nowhere so changed things a bit. I know about it today, rear delts tight and had trouble getting my overalls on at work. Just reading through your journal now mate, ill sub in.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Hello mate, good to see you. I was stuck in a rut with shoulders, same old routine was getting me nowhere so changed things a bit. I know about it today, rear delts tight and had trouble getting my overalls on at work. Just reading through your journal now mate, ill sub in.


I need more variation on shoulders too.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Food today:

50g whey, skimmed milk

5 poached eggs with 100g of ham

200g brown rice with mixed veg, more ham

50g whey, skimmed milk, 200g mixed nuts

380g rib eye steak, green veg.

Tub of natural yoghurt

50g whey with pb, raw avocado.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

@Richie186 Some good reads. I havent got threw it all yet, work keeps interupting me 

You looking good in your pics.

It is good to see others that have been big, and with hard work getting to there goals.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. It takes time but when I started to see a change it became addictive. I've a long way to go yet but, like everyone else, I'm sure ill get there.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'm suspicious about burr's new packaging.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I'm suspicious about burr's new packaging.
> View attachment 109184


I'd jab her :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:



> I'd jab her :lol:


You jab her, ill nick the tren.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'm suspicious about burr's new packaging.
> View attachment 109184


Is it true they have horizontal lady gardens? 

Anyway, I would!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Is it true they have horizontal lady gardens?
> 
> Anyway, I would!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Gym was heaving tonight. Full of kids pratting about. Still got a decent back session but wanted more.

Wide arm pull ups.

5 sets to failure. About 12 to start, 7 to finish.

One armed db rows

2x [email protected] 45kg

2x [email protected] 50kg

Deadlift

1x [email protected] 110kg

2x [email protected] 160kg

[email protected] 180kg, felt like I'd sh1t a kidney after that

Close grip pull downs

5 sets x10, weight not noted.

Wanted to do some seated rows but got p1ssed off listening to the bro science and everyone calling each other "dude". Bit of fasted cardio tomorrow as I'm off work for the day.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Solid session and good weights richie, 180 on deads is a great lift


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Was going to get up for a bit of fasted cardio but my back is shot after yesterday so I'm staying in bed till hunger gets the better of me. Don't suppose anyone fancies bringing me a coffee do they?

Meeting the Doris later for a swim then into town for some supplies. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Fooked after swimming. Mrs is a swim instructor and she really put me through it. Done around 70 lengths using different strokes. I've done nothing but eat since we finished, all good stuff though, steak, eggs, nuts and whey have gone in in the last 2 hours. Revenge tomorrow as she's joining me for leg day


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Fooked after swimming. Mrs is a swim instructor and she really put me through it. Done around 70 lengths using different strokes. I've done nothing but eat since we finished, all good stuff though, steak, eggs, nuts and whey have gone in in the last 2 hours. Revenge tomorrow as she's joining me for leg day


why does swimming make you feel so fcukin hungry lol... i hate going swimming as i want to eat a fcukin horse when ive done.. lol..

Must feel good to loosen off after back session though matey !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. It's not just me with the hunger after a swim then?! It must burn a hell of a lot of cals. It was nice to loosen off, feel tired now but no aches. Got a walk in the dales tomorrow before legs, I like this approach to cv as it doesn't feel like a chore if you get what I mean. Can't wait to get the bike back out in the spring. X


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate, I hate swimming with a passion. I'm rubbish at it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mate, I hate swimming with a passion. I'm rubbish at it.


ginger hair doesnt float does it lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. It's not just me with the hunger after a swim then?! It must burn a hell of a lot of cals. It was nice to loosen off, feel tired now but no aches. Got a walk in the dales tomorrow before legs, I like this approach to cv as it doesn't feel like a chore if you get what I mean. Can't wait to get the bike back out in the spring. X


mate im gagging to get my bike back out, and the motorbike actually !!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'm not great mate. My technique is sh1te but running pounds my knees and there isn't any women in bikinis out on the roads so swimming is preferable. Lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> mate im gagging to get my bike back out, and the motorbike actually !!


R6 sold mate  after I get married I'm fancying a GSXR1000K5 though. It won't keep up with your busa though!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> R6 sold mate  after I get married I'm fancying a GSXR1000K5 though. It won't keep up with your busa though!!


it wouldnt do bad mate to be fair especially on the more tight twisty roads !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> ginger hair doesnt float does it lol !!!


Pubes always do in the bath


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I do miss my bikes,loved mono wheelies everywhere,proper fun,,


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning. Taking my mrs up the dales (not a euphemism) for a long walk. Legs later followed by a bit of cardio. Ill post up leg workout later.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning. Taking my mrs up the dales (not a euphemism) for a long walk. Legs later followed by a bit of cardio. Ill post up leg workout later.


I understand what you mean ,,,,,but who is Dale?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Yorkshire dale! Beautiful, even in this weather.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Yorkshire dale! Beautiful, even in this weather.


Is he a relative of Dagenham Dale,the 'snail'?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dale Winton judging by Richies man tan :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Dale Winton judging by Richies man tan :lol:


I'd love to tell you I'm naturally bronze skinned. But I'd be lying. 6 mins at sizzling Sarah's once a week does the trick!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I'd love to tell you I'm naturally bronze skinned. But I'd be lying. 6 mins at sizzling Sarah's once a week does the trick!!


Lol, I am seriously thinking of trying to get some sort of colour on my pasty skin. Think I'd have to start with 5 second blasts so as not to combust! pmsl


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, I am seriously thinking of trying to get some sort of colour on my pasty skin. Think I'd have to start with 5 second blasts so as not to combust! pmsl


Just paint yourself brown 

You wont tan otherwise your too light skinned, you will just look like a roasted turkey :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Davey666 said:


> Just paint yourself brown
> 
> You wont tan otherwise your too light skinned, you will just look like a roasted turkey :lol:


haha this sort of thing you mean?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, I am seriously thinking of trying to get some sort of colour on my pasty skin. Think I'd have to start with 5 second blasts so as not to combust! pmsl


im suprised you dont burn from the light off your pc screen ya cnut lol...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, I am seriously thinking of trying to get some sort of colour on my pasty skin. Think I'd have to start with 5 second blasts so as not to combust! pmsl


im suprised you dont burn from the light off your pc screen ya cnut lol...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> im suprised you dont burn from the light off your pc screen ya cnut lol...


Just


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im suprised you dont burn from the light off your pc screen ya cnut lol...


Who me?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs done. Stick with same routine as I think it's paying off a bit now.

Squats:

5x5 @ 100kg. Got as low as possible every rep.

Leg extension:

[email protected] 65kg with slow negative

[email protected] 65kg slow positive

[email protected] 100kg normal speed

Leg press/weighted lunge super set

5 sets till I felt sick.

Sldl

4x [email protected]

Calf raises

5 sets to failure.

Just eaten 450g salmon with veg for meal 5.

Starting to tighten up already which is a good sign.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Legs done. Stick with same routine as I think it's paying off a bit now.
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


If you fancy upping that intensity in due course i have some suggestions,let me know Richie.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. I'd appreciate that. I think I'm ready to start pushing harder on legs now I've built a base. Thanks mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. I'd appreciate that. I think I'm ready to start pushing harder on legs now I've built a base. Thanks mate.


Right well start off on the lastone or two sets of squats adding tripple drop sets in to near fail in a squat rack set up to save you when you do!Run that a month then we can pre exhaust next for what you feel is the weakest part and strongest part of your legs.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Right well start off on the lastone or two sets of squats adding tripple drop sets in to near fail in a squat rack set up to save you when you do!Run that a month then we can pre exhaust next for what you feel is the weakest part and strongest part of your legs.


Ouch. Ill add that in next time I do legs, about 7 days time. Thanks mate, big help. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ouch. Ill add that in next time I do legs, about 7 days time. Thanks mate, big help. :thumbup1:


It will shock em mate ,let me know,no problem at all....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Back on nights tonight. Find it harder on nights to get diet right as I don't feel like eating when I should and I get hungry when I'm in bed. Going to cut carbs out completely for this week (Thursday to Monday) and see if that helps me digest food better whilst working night shifts. Planned diet will be plenty of salmon/chicken/beef with avocados, quark, vegetables, eggs and shakes.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Back on nights tonight. Find it harder on nights to get diet right as I don't feel like eating when I should and I get hungry when I'm in bed. Going to cut carbs out completely for this week (Thursday to Monday) and see if that helps me digest food better whilst working night shifts. Planned diet will be plenty of salmon/chicken/beef with avocados, quark, vegetables, eggs and shakes.


I just could not do that these days,when younger i did,the thought now is AWFULL,to say the least,but good on ya,needs must bro


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I just could not do that these days,when younger i did,the thought now is AWFULL,to say the least,but good on ya,needs must bro


I hate it tbh. Obviously ill be keeping fats high but the transition between using carbs for energy and fats makes me feel bad. Also the expense is pretty high too. Carbs are cheap where as high fat foods cost the earth. I could turn to prostitution to pay for this however I fear I'd end up owing lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Seriously considering a cut now for a number of reasons. I'm really struggling to eat the amout required to get big, I'm not enjoying it and I think I should be enjoying this cycle. Secondly, it's affecting my job a bit now too. I have a lot of climbing around, up and down ladders to do and the extra bulk makes things tricky. I'm pretty sure I can work my diet out to cut but I'm clueless as to how to adjust my training.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Seriously considering a cut now for a number of reasons. I'm really struggling to eat the amout required to get big, I'm not enjoying it and I think I should be enjoying this cycle. Secondly, it's affecting my job a bit now too. I have a lot of climbing around, up and down ladders to do and the extra bulk makes things tricky. I'm pretty sure I can work my diet out to cut but I'm clueless as to how to adjust my training.


Get a cherry picker, then no ladders any more


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Seriously considering a cut now for a number of reasons. I'm really struggling to eat the amout required to get big, I'm not enjoying it and I think I should be enjoying this cycle. Secondly, it's affecting my job a bit now too. I have a lot of climbing around, up and down ladders to do and the extra bulk makes things tricky. I'm pretty sure I can work my diet out to cut but I'm clueless as to how to adjust my training.


why adjust your training ??? are you wanting to lose muscle ?? (i hope not)

only difference between a bulk and cut is calories bro .. you go into defecit on calories, use the gear to help you hold muscle whilst training in defecit....

training remains the same ~IMO .. just do more cardio


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> why adjust your training ??? are you wanting to lose muscle ?? (i hope not)
> 
> only difference between a bulk and cut is calories bro .. you go into defecit on calories, use the gear to help you hold muscle whilst training in defecit....
> 
> training remains the same ~IMO .. just do more cardio


Cheers mate. Going to up my cardio and throw in a couple of fasted sessions a week. Ill keep weights as before but a drop in strength is inevitable I think. Weighed in this morning at 105.1kg, if I can get to 100kg I think ill be happier. I'm aiming for 2200 cals a day with protein kept high and carbs low as usual. Thanks again mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Food today. Cals, 2332. Protein 301g, carb 51g fats 126g. Feel like sh1t!! That is all.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Food today. Cals, 2332. Protein 301g, carb 51g fats 126g. Feel like sh1t!! That is all.


feel like sh1t in what way mate ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> feel like sh1t in what way mate ??


Tired and aching. Really lethargic. I done cv today as there's no way I could of lifted. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Tired and aching. Really lethargic. I done cv today as there's no way I could of lifted. X


mmmm not good mate,, are you coming down with something ..,

mind you if i was eating 2300 cals a day i would be tired too lol !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

No I think I'm fit illness wise. Just going from 4500 to 2300 cals has shocked the sh1t out of me. Maybe should of tapered cals down slowly?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> No I think I'm fit illness wise. Just going from 4500 to 2300 cals has shocked the sh1t out of me. Maybe should of tapered cals down slowly?


i am sick of saying make small changes bro lol X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> i am sick of saying make small changes bro lol X


I know I know!! Lol. Every fcuker orders pizza on a Friday night here at work. Cnuts always come into my cabin to eat it too. Ill rummage through the bin when they're gone, see if I can find a rouge piece of pepperoni lmao. X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Tired and aching. Really lethargic. I done cv today as there's no way I could of lifted. X


You nutter i wager you will be near ketosis by the morning(lol),eat clean and bigger,just look and copy what either Flints is doing or me(harder as more random,but still basicaly the same)or what Dave is being shown in his journal,his is a constant,ours cycle.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ill be keto by morning mate, no bother. If I could take carbs it'd be a lot easier (and cheaper!) going to have to have a rethink in the whole thing I reckon. I've been watching with great interest yours and Flintys carb cycling I know from experience the most I can take in a day is about 170g before I feel like sh1t.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ill be keto by morning mate, no bother. If I could take carbs it'd be a lot easier (and cheaper!) going to have to have a rethink in the whole thing I reckon. I've been watching with great interest yours and Flintys carb cycling I know from experience the most I can take in a day is about 170g before I feel like sh1t.


So from that on high carb days top up cals with fats,preferable source for you would be Mct oil,

then on Med day just the carbs and some fish oil,

No carbs fish oil/evoo


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Didn't think of combining carbs and fats on a high day. You think that would work ok?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Didn't think of combining carbs and fats on a high day. You think that would work ok?


With Mct,,,,,yes!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Didn't think of combining carbs and fats on a high day. You think that would work ok?


it would be ok as Tom says as you wouldnt be doing it everyday so you would be cycling it mate..

If you were doing it all wee everyday then no you wouldnt do it IMO

but cycling it it would all balance out pretty well through the week !! @biglbs ?? would you agree


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'm not familiar with mct oil. Ill have a look


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/list_5827859_benefits-mct-oil.html


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> it would be ok as Tom says as you wouldnt be doing it everyday so you would be cycling it mate..
> 
> If you were doing it all wee everyday then no you wouldnt do it IMO
> 
> but cycling it it would all balance out pretty well through the week !! @biglbs ?? would you agree


Yes mct acts as carbs for all purposes,so use it as i set out to keep the balance right(depeche mode)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Had a read up, sounds like what's been missing tbh. Thanks you two, great help as always. The bulk is back on!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ordered (good old eBay.) ill start cycling as soon as it gets here.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Had a read up, sounds like what's been missing tbh. Thanks you two, great help as always. The bulk is back on!!


Ffs, I thought I was reading Ben's journal with all this changing mind malarkey 

Sleep tight bro


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend to ya Richie186...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Ffs, I thought I was reading Ben's journal with all this changing mind malarkey
> 
> Sleep tight bro


Cvnt lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Ffs, I thought I was reading Ben's journal with all this changing mind malarkey
> 
> Sleep tight bro


Lol. Was a bit benish I guess!! Back on track now mate..... For now


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend to ya Richie186...


Hi flubs, same to you.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good rest day today. Managed 5 hours sleep before the mrs decided to vacuum the house. Bumped cals back up to 3766 today, ok for a rest day I think. Got shoulders tomorrow and I'm going to use @flinty90 last routine as I ached badly after using it last time. At work tonight for another fun filled 12 hours


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders cooked. 

I know this is just a screen shot of @flinty90 workout but I couldn't be bothered typing it out again (lazy Cnut)

When I first saw this workout/format I thought I'd do it in my sleep but it really does take it out of my shoulders. Food good and clean today, 3896 cals. Start carb cycling as soon as my mct oil arrives.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its a good session bro. will be good to put you through it in person x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I think it highlights how little I know about training bro. As I said, this looks easy on paper compared to my old shoulder routine but must work things in a different way. By the time I got to the shoulder pressing I was 10kg down on my normal lifts. I've got a transfer at work starting in may so ill have more weekends off to come down and train really looking forward to that. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Fook!! I. Know Dwayne's a monster but Jesus, mark whalberg's packed some meat on for that film.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just put my first order in for tpw whey. Buy one get one half price. Hope it's decent.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Just put my first order in for tpw whey. Buy one get one half price. Hope it's decent.


Good choice mate, flavours won't disapoint!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good choice mate, flavours won't disapoint!


I went for chocolate silk. Mainly because adding pb to chocolate whey makes it taste like liquid snickers.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Just put my first order in for tpw whey. Buy one get one half price. Hope it's decent.


Good lad? The 100% whey.....?

New flavour today - Apple and Cinnamon


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad? The 100% whey.....?
> 
> New flavour today - Apple and Cinnamon


I saw that and was tempted tbh. Yes I got the 100% whey, hoping its here Tuesday as I'm off work and will be in to collect


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Back ruined. Mainly because I didn't take into account the weight of the bar (20kg) when dead lifting. On the plus side it means I dead lifted 190kg got 1 rep which is a PB.

Also did wide arm pull ups x6 to failure

One arm dumbell rows, 5 sets

Close grip pull downs, 6 sets (I love this one.)Seated rows, 5 sets x12.

Done 20 mins running after, not hiit but went for steady state instead. Now for a massive steak and stir fry veg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice one mate,that is goog lifting 10 more Kg ,which is fook all and it is magic 200,don't think of the ten as anything else other than ten poxy light kilo's,mentaly you're half way there then!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Back ruined. Mainly because I didn't take into account the weight of the bar (20kg) when dead lifting. On the plus side it means I dead lifted 190kg got 1 rep which is a PB.
> 
> Also did wide arm pull ups x6 to failure
> 
> ...


Also, body weight today was 102.4. Lower than when I started cycle. Go figure :confused1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice one mate,that is goog lifting 10 more Kg ,which is fook all and it is magic 200,don't think of the ten as anything else other than ten poxy light kilo's,mentaly you're half way there then!


Thanks mate. It has crossed my mind that I'm not far away. I think if I made deadlifts my first exercise it might be possible.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. It has crossed my mind that I'm not far away. I think if I made deadlifts my first exercise it might be possible.


Words like might are not good,try' if i lift it first ,i know i can do it'


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. It has crossed my mind that I'm not far away. I think if I made deadlifts my first exercise it might be possible.


I find it better to deadlift first, if in the mood lifts are a lot heavier.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Wise words mate. Positive thinking is more powerful than people think. Ill try again:

Next back session I'm doing deads first and 200kg is going up.

That felt better


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> I find it better to deadlift first, if in the mood lifts are a lot heavier.


Only reason I haven't been doing them first is I like to get heat into my knackered shoulder first. But I can do other exercises to achieve that without having to use pull ups.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

A lot of the reason i am a strong cvnt is,i give the weights no respect at all,they are my tools,i own then they don't own me and never do i think of anything to be heavy until i fail to lift it,then it is temporary....works for me,had same attitude fighting ,not affraid of anyone until they win,then it is a temporary arrangement


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> A lot of the reason i am a strong cvnt is,i give the weights no respect at all,they are my tools,i own then they don't own me and never do i think of anything to be heavy until i fail to lift it,then it is temporary....works for me,had same attitude fighting ,not affraid of anyone until they win,then it is a temporary arrangement


I owe you reps for that mate. It's no wonder your where you are if thats always been your attitude


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I owe you reps for that mate. It's no wonder your where you are if thats always been your attitude


It's in my sig under here!

My Dad always used to say there is always a way!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Good lifting Richie... i do romanian deads as a 3rd exersice , like yourself im fully warmed up for it by then...

200 kg is a good number to get too

i did it with Rob on saturday x 8 felt like it was going to blow my spleen out lol ...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

200x8?! I'd of sh1t my liver out if I'd of tried more the 1 at 190 lol. Is your shoulder a rotator cuff problem or tendon?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> 200x8?! I'd of sh1t my liver out if I'd of tried more the 1 at 190 lol. Is your shoulder a rotator cuff problem or tendon?


shoulder is RC problem mate i think ,... i have a very week tendon around my left delts mate it takes a odd movement of about 2 mm to totally lose everything , so i have to be very careful when using DB for pressing or BB mate !! i could end my days in a split second with the wrong move lol.. my spotter is very important to me


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> 200x8?! I'd of sh1t my liver out if I'd of tried more the 1 at 190 lol. Is your shoulder a rotator cuff problem or tendon?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. I get the message mate. Positive thinking only from now on.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I get the message mate. Positive thinking only from now on.


Morning mate 

Defo mind over matter, that's what I've done with my last few sessions with flinty.

Thought about a weight, imagined it, then done it 

You could píss 200kg mate, if I can you can :beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Also, body weight today was 102.4. Lower than when I started cycle. Go figure :confused1:


Tren

That is all


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate
> 
> Defo mind over matter, that's what I've done with my last few sessions with flinty.
> 
> ...


your right bro. you and richie are roided up cnuts should p1ss it lol here me powered by protein shakes lol...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Iv also found I can dead heavier with chalk over straps, can get a better grip and more aggression + strength, struggled with 220 with straps when 260 goes up with chalk....get some liquid chalk to try break ur 200 mark


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Iv also found I can dead heavier with chalk over straps, can get a better grip and more aggression + strength, struggled with 220 with straps when 260 goes up with chalk....get some liquid chalk to try break ur 200 mark


Might get some when I'm up your way next. Can't get on with straps anyway.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> your right bro. you and richie are roided up cnuts should p1ss it lol here me powered by protein shakes lol...


Your right, should be doing 200 but I've a long way to lift it so I'm blaming my height. (That's my evacuate and I'm fcuking sticking to it!!) lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Your right, should be doing 200 but I've a long way to lift it so I'm blaming my height. (That's my evacuate and I'm fcuking sticking to it!!) lol


Poppy cõck! 

Defo get some chalk mate, grip failed me massively! Can't use chalk in my gym though  Straps help though!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> your right bro. you and richie are roided up cnuts should p1ss it lol here me powered by protein shakes lol...


 :yawn:

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Your right, should be doing 200 but I've a long way to lift it so I'm blaming my height. (That's my evacuate and I'm fcuking sticking to it!!) lol


Rack the bar halfway up your thigh, apparently that's legitimate.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Rack the bar halfway up your thigh, apparently that's legitimate.... :whistling: :lol:


Yeah just below the hips is fine


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Poppy cõck!
> 
> Defo get some chalk mate, grip failed me massively! Can't use chalk in my gym though  Straps help though!


Liquid chalk u can


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> :yawn:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


>


Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol
> View attachment 109929


Pmsl, what the fúck is that!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, what the fúck is that!!
> 
> View attachment 109930


pmsl, no idea some weird looking cvnt I found on google :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl, no idea some weird looking cvnt I found on google :lol:


you know the strange thing for me , taking steroids i have only ever come down in weight from where i started lol go figure X

and its 12 weeks after my last jabs that im actually getting stronger than when i finished jabbing


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you know the strange thing for me , taking steroids i have only ever come down in weight from where i started lol go figure X
> 
> and its 12 weeks after my last jabs that im actually getting stronger than when i finished jabbing


To be fair that's because you've been recomping most of the way and very successfully too. I've definitely gained overall weight but not masses as also been recomping to some extent.

I remember when I first posted on here properly you were running a course of anavar I think. Your strength then was mental wasn't it?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> To be fair that's because you've been recomping most of the way and very successfully too. I've definitely gained overall weight but not masses as also been recomping to some extent.
> 
> I remember when I first posted on here properly you were running a course of anavar I think. Your strength then was mental wasn't it?


yes mate out of everything i have taken in the past anavar gave me the most unreal strength increase of it all... if i was eating the food i am now back then i would dread to think what my lifts would have been capable of. anavar was my very first cycle bro well over a year ago now


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Pretty quick delivery.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Pretty quick delivery.
> View attachment 109942


fcukin glad you have bro !!!

i think my rep uses fcukin carrier pidgeon to deliver his stuff the skinny cnut !!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> fcukin glad you have bro !!!
> 
> i think my rep uses fcukin carrier pidgeon to deliver his stuff the skinny cnut !!


Lmao. I spat some out laughing at that!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Pretty quick delivery.
> View attachment 109942


Cúnt showing of his TPW stash!!

Got more than me pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Cúnt showing of his TPW stash!!
> 
> Got more than me pmsl


Just smashed 50g down with skimmed milk and pb. Nice taste, really smooth. I fully expect to be 110kg by Friday. Or do I need creatine for that kind of gain?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Just smashed 50g down with skimmed milk and pb. Nice taste, really smooth. I fully expect to be 110kg by Friday. Or do I need creatine for that kind of gain?


Lol, should of had lemon you lemon 

Hmmmm, maybe some creatine and some oxys


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just go on cycle richie seems the answer to every fcuker elses problems dirty cnuts :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Got more than me pmsl


I fvcking doubt it!!!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I fvcking doubt it!!!! :lol:


Pmsl, he has!

They called me today, the freight container was too small for the delivery!

I feel sorry for my neighbour when they take my delivery lol I'll say a good 6 boxes will come


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, he has!
> 
> They called me today, the freight container was too small for the delivery!
> 
> I feel sorry for my neighbour when they take my delivery lol I'll say a good 6 boxes will come


pmsl I've got a reasonable selection here - choc brownie, choc silk, cherry, lemon, oats, strawberry and raze  

Edit - oh and butterscotch! Not tried that yet got too many others open


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl I've got a reasonable selection here - choc brownie, choc silk, cherry, lemon, oats, strawberry and raze
> 
> Edit - oh and butterscotch! Not tried that yet got too many others open


Well open it you bender! Call yourself a rep


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well open it you bender! Call yourself a rep


Lol, No because it will lose its potency and then my gains will suffer as a result, thats a protein fact!

It isn't really.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, No because it will lose its potency and then my gains will suffer as a result, thats a protein fact!
> 
> It isn't really.....


Ahh thats why your struggling... all your protein has already been opened


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, No because it will lose its potency and then my gains will suffer as a result, thats a protein fact!
> 
> It isn't really.....


Review please 

Open it!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry Richie about your journal becoming ginger and robs new fcukin TPW tasting thread. the inconsiderate cnuts ought to try training harder rather than relying on drugs and protein for gains :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I fvcking doubt it!!!! :lol:


Is this your new thread Ben?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

lol sorry Richie i honestly thought this was Roblet's journal! Will delete spam if you want


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol sorry Richie i honestly thought this was Roblet's journal! Will delete spam if you want


dont be daft as if Robs journal has this much talk of training in it pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol sorry Richie i honestly thought this was Roblet's journal! Will delete spam if you want


Just having a Ginger moment then?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Just having a Ginger moment then?
> View attachment 109958


Lol yeah it happens, need more food that's the solution


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol sorry Richie i honestly thought this was Roblet's journal! Will delete spam if you want


Can't read a thread title and runs his own business


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> lol sorry Richie i honestly thought this was Roblet's journal! Will delete spam if you want


Lol. No mate, I enjoy the banter between you lot.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sorry to have some training in here but just done chest.

Smith press:

[email protected] 90kg

[email protected] 110kg

Fly machine

6 sets, weights irrelevant as the machine is full of sh1t

Seated press

5 sets, again the machine says 150kg, which is far wrong

Incline fly

3 x [email protected] 22.5

2x [email protected] 25kg

Finished with Flintys stepper challenge. Bit breathless because of tren and started way to slow but got 13:45 for 100 floors. Happy with that considering. 

Salmon and backed potato with green veg for tea.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Sorry to have some training in here but just done chest.
> 
> Smith press:
> 
> ...


Nice work mate!!

Fook those steppers, I hate em lol

Enjoy the salmon :beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Sorry to have some training in here but just done chest.
> 
> Smith press:
> 
> ...


mate thats really good going pal... was that all out or was it HIIT ???

i do mine at 1 minute virtually stopping 1 minute all out for 15 minutes ???


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> mate thats really good going pal... was that all out or was it HIIT ???
> 
> i do mine at 1 minute virtually stopping 1 minute all out for 15 minutes ???


Cheers mate I did hiit but tbh my slow minutes weren't as slow as they should of been. I used level 8 for slow,level 14 for fast. X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i use level 1 for.slow. level 17 for fast lol.. its hard frickin work.. still a good time though mate. x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning monsters. Got up at 04:30 feeling sharp and alert. Body feels tight and hard today too. Already worked out days food, cals, 3877, protein 335, carbs 270, fats 130. Got legs tonight, hoping the gym isn't too busy as I'm already chomping at the bit to get there. Have a good day guys.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good Morning Richie, See I am not the only one up nice an early.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. I'm not a good sleeper, 4 or 5 hours is all I manage. Are you training today?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning bro . have a good day pal !!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning my ever keen apprentice,today is wax on/wax off...


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. I'm not a good sleeper, 4 or 5 hours is all I manage. Are you training today?


Will be, not sure what yet. Maybe back or arms.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Going to give this stuff a go.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Bounded out of bed at 4:15 feeling good. Trained legs yesterday so expecting to tighten up any time soon.

Squats:

[email protected] 100kg. Drop set last two sets to failure. Got some funny looks leaving bar on the safety stops. Not bothered.

Sldl

5 sets x 80kg. Nice and slow.

Leg extensions.

1 set slow negatives

1 set slow positive

3 sets normal.

Leg press/weighted lunge super set

5 sets.

5 sets calf raises to failure.

Took 7ml mct oil in my shake this morning. 7ml is 524 cals!!! Will take another 7ml around lunchtime. Have a decent day fellas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, nice session 

I've been looking at mct powder, keep us posted how you get on with it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate, nice session
> 
> I've been looking at mct powder, keep us posted how you get on with it.


Will do mate. BL recommend it as a carb replacement for me seeing as I have bother with normal carbs.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Will do mate. BL recommend it as a carb replacement for me seeing as I have bother with normal carbs.


Makes sense mate, he does love mct lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Crikey that's huge cals for such a small amount. Sounds interesting for sure. Keen to see how you go on it mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ok. So it was early when I read the label on mct oil. It's 524kj/140 k cals per serving. Doh!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Ok. So it was early when I read the label on mct oil. It's 524kj/140 k cals per serving. Doh!!


[email protected] lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rest day yesterday so not much to report really. Mct oil seems to make me very warm but had plenty of energy so I can put up with a bit of heat. Doing arms, core and cv later which is probably the gayest thing I've posted so far. Have a good day all.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning Richie....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Hope Alls good with you.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Hope Alls good with you.


Cheers buddy... Im good but my **** isnt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Rest day yesterday so not much to report really. Mct oil seems to make me very warm but had plenty of energy so I can put up with a bit of heat. Doing arms, core and cv later which is probably the gayest thing I've posted so far. Have a good day all.


Enjoy the session mate, smash those guns!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Over the moon that the workman have finished installing a cripple crapper at work. Nice high toilet with grab rails everywhere. This makes going to the toilet after leg day a whole lot better.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Rest day yesterday so not much to report really. Mct oil seems to make me very warm but had plenty of energy so I can put up with a bit of heat. Doing arms, core and cv later which is probably the gayest thing I've posted so far. Have a good day all.


It indeed has thermogenic properties ,good a?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi mate. I read that but didn't expect it to be instant, thought it might need a few doses. It's good stuff.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Hi mate. I read that but didn't expect it to be instant, thought it might need a few doses. It's good stuff.


Morning mate, mct sounds interesting, how you dosing it and is there a "best" time to use it to help with fat loss do you reckon?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'm following what it says on the bottle mate, 7ml twice a day for 3 days then 11ml 3 times a day after that. I'm taking mine first thing with a shake and then about 30 mins prior to workout.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I got mine from power body uk via eBay. £16 for 800ml.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs are in absolute sh1t state today. From my glutes to my ankles, everything hurts.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Legs are in absolute sh1t state today. From my glutes to my ankles, everything hurts.


uh oh! poor you....soooooooo....Happy weekend isn't what you want to hear right now but saying it anyway....happy weekend achey breaky man.....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> uh oh! poor you....soooooooo....Happy weekend isn't what you want to hear right now but saying it anyway....happy weekend achey breaky man.....


Thanks flubs. At work all weekend so it matters not. Have a great one yourself.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

The receptionist from the gym's husband works in an slaughter house. 5 kg of sirloin for £15. Result.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> The receptionist from the gym's husband works in an slaughter house. 5 kg of sirloin for £15. Result.
> View attachment 110373


Looks a bit hoursey to me

Lucky bugger


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Very lucky, looks very fresh.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just cut a 380g steak off it. Blooming lovely. One of the only good things about living in north yorks is everyone seems to grow or produce food. Our lasses best mate keeps chickens so we get fresh eggs for free, loads of lads at work have allotments so I get fresh veg for next to nothing too. Apart from that, living here is pretty sh1t!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Free foods a bonus mate but living up north is a hell of a price to pay! Pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I know this isn't really what we are into but for shear human ability!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning big lad! Have a good one .


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. You too pal.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I know this isn't really what we are into but for shear human ability!!!!!!


That is actualy one of the things i most enjoy watching,i tried the wall hooking flip,bloody wall calapsed! 

Great vid!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Good weekend with my son, only have him when work allows so made the most of it. Trained back yesterday but couldn't deadlift as much as I wanted due to plates being used by others. Still got 170kg up for 4x10 reps so all was not lost. Back on nights tonight

Going to make protein pancakes for breakfast seeing as its pancake day, can't really remember how to make them but ill improvise. Have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Good weekend with my son, only have him when work allows so made the most of it. Trained back yesterday but couldn't deadlift as much as I wanted due to plates being used by others. Still got 170kg up for 4x10 reps so all was not lost. Back on nights tonight
> 
> Going to make protein pancakes for breakfast seeing as its pancake day, can't really remember how to make them but ill improvise. Have a good day.


I love having my kids at the weekend! Youngest is a loon so she cracks me up constantly.

170kg is still brilliant mate, 200kg would be píss easy for you. Booooo about nights.

I may have to have some tonight, if you find a good recipe let me know lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Kids are a great leveller aren't they, put things into perspective. He's showing an interest in football now so I've bought him a rugby ball to try and sway him towards a mans game. Been looking at recipes but think I'm just going to whack 4 eggs in the blender with a scoop of powder and a splash of milk. What can possibly go wrong!?!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

If he does'nt go for rugby he will be crap at football as ball will be round,he will not be used to it pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Kids are a great leveller aren't they, put things into perspective. He's showing an interest in football now so I've bought him a rugby ball to try and sway him towards a mans game. Been looking at recipes but think I'm just going to whack 4 eggs in the blender with a scoop of powder and a splash of milk. What can possibly go wrong!?!


Defo do mate!! Let him play football you big bender 

Bloody mans game, all that touching and cuddling they do :lol:

Good plan on the pancakes, pics when done lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ha! I really don't want him idolising poncy little footy players rolling around like they've been shot every time they get a knock.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well at least rugby players dont bend over and grab each other between the legs etc lol.. oh sorry they do...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well at least rugby players dont bend over and grab each other between the legs etc lol.. oh sorry they do...


Lol!!!! Yes mate. And I've been playing lock this season so I am that man doing the grabbing!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ha! I really don't want him idolising poncy little footy players rolling around like they've been shot every time they get a knock.


Agree lol there's more than a handful of players that do that. But it's still the most loved sport in the world 

If he's going down the rugby route, crih oxys into his meals pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm with you on this Richie, rugby all the way!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm with you on this Richie, rugby all the way!


That's because gingers can't play football


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> That's because gingers can't play football


Er Paul Scholes......


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That's because gingers can't play football


Glad you said that mate. My son is the most ginger human alive. No football for him lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Er Paul Scholes......


Lol, yes Scholes and siddal had a couple of good games but that's it pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I realy hate football and faggity footballers,,,,,all cvnts...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I realy hate football and faggity footballers,,,,,all cvnts...


X2


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

X3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I realy hate football and faggity footballers,,,,,all cvnts...


Let me guess...... Couldn't play football as a child


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Let me guess...... Couldn't play football as a child


No not gay enough :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Let me guess...... Couldn't play football as a child


Hadn't been invented pmsl


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> No not gay enough :whistling:


Did me no harm :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Did me no harm :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


>


When I say no harm I mean I'm just a sexual predator


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> When I say no harm I mean I'm just a sexual predator


Like Jimmy Saville?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Like Jimmy Saville?


No lol

I bet he had a wicked private reserve of rohypnol the old cùnt!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Let me guess...... Couldn't play football as a child


My Dad bought me a rugby ball,bounced odd so never got used to football and kept getting sent of for chinning cvnts,pmsl

(Hence comment earlier,to Richie)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> My Dad bought me a rugby ball,bounced odd so never got used to football and kept getting sent of for chinning cvnts,pmsl
> 
> (Hence comment earlier,to Richie)


Trust you to go round chinning folk!!

Hooligan


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Trust you to go round chinning folk!!
> 
> Hooligan


I don't like people taking the ball off me,especialy gay footballers....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

In the 30 years I've been playing rugby I've only been sent off for violence 3 times. Coincidently all 3 have happened since being on cycle. Strange really


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> In the 30 years I've been playing rugby I've only been sent off for violence 3 times. Coincidently all 3 have happened since being on cycle. Strange really


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yep. That about sums it up!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs today.

Squats:

[email protected] 100kg, last two sets as drop sets down to 40kg.

Sldl

4x [email protected] 80kg

Leg extensions

2x12 @ 65kg slow negatives

[email protected] 65kg slow positive

1x 8 @ 100kg normal.

Seated press/weighted lunge super set

5 sets.

20 min steady uphill run to finish, planned to do some hill sprints but legs were having none of it.

Weighed today 106.0kg surprised at this as jeans have felt loose. I'm convinced the scales in the gym (mechanical ones) give different readings depending on where they are sited.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Legs today.
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


Good work,near the south of the gym they will!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Really happy with my food over the last few days. Basically lots of chicken, steak, seeds, nuts, veg and shakes. Feel better for it but think that's psychological. I don't feel guilty when I have an off day food wise, why should I, but there is something satisfying about sticking to a plan. Got a valentines meal tomorrow night but the landlord of the pub we are going to is a mate and always puts me another steak on my plate as a replacement for chips. Rest day tomorrow as I've plenty to potter on with.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate, always feels good to nail a good few days run on diet.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

A few cheeky shots from today.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> A few cheeky shots from today.
> View attachment 111056
> View attachment 111058
> View attachment 111059


some good work there ricardo .... looking vascular as fcuk over shoulders mate .. would have liked to see a fuller better back pose with rear bi shot in too bro !!!

keep up the good work matey !!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Ill post up a better back shot. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 111060


Still not a great shot I know but best I could do with phone. Bi,s are 17.5" so nothing to write home about.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Still not a great shot I know but best I could do with phone. Bi,s are 17.5" so nothing to write home about.


good work mate ... 17.5 " you realise the Mr average mans biceps are between 11 and 13 inches dont you ..

17.5 is well endowed bro X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. I didn't know that but it does make me feel good. It'll be interesting to see what happens when I come off the tren. Last jab is on Sunday. The veins will go down a lot I think but ill trade veins for a decent nights sleep!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> good work mate ... 17.5 " you realise the Mr average mans biceps are between 11 and 13 inches dont you ..
> 
> 17.5 is well endowed bro X


Realy!! pmsl,my son has 15's at 20yrs old and abs/intercostals ,11" is Mia's size....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yes seriously guys


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Realy!! pmsl,my son has 15's at 20yrs old and abs/intercostals ,11" is Mia's size....


Yea but he's YOUR son, not Mr Average's son, he'll no doubt be a gym monster too.

Looking good richie, not far off abs there and obviously lean across shoulders. Great work


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Still not a great shot I know but best I could do with phone. Bi,s are 17.5" so nothing to write home about.


Missed this 1st time,,,,,,nice mate,getting lumpy in all the right places..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Richie186. I'm not being perby or anything but you look great! really good pics and your biceps? oh yeah...miniscule...:no: NOT!

Well done...hard work paying off in this journal right?...of course right.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks flubs, nice of you to say. I'm getting there slowly. Have a great weekend mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Food ok today.

Meal 1 50g whey with pb and mct oil.

Meal 2 5 eggs with some ham

Meal 3 same as meal 1

Meal 4 300g diced beef with onion

Meals 5+6 chicken with quark, broccoli and rice.

Meal 7 same as meal 1.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Food ok today.
> 
> Meal 1 50g whey with pb and mct oil.
> 
> ...


Very solid mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks a good packed diet, what do you do with the chicken n quark combie?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Looks a good packed diet, what do you do with the chicken n quark combie?


Morning George. It's not that imaginative tbh. I just split the chicken breast and stuff the middle with quark then wrap in bacon. It's a nice taste combination.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

damn, bacon lol..........


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> damn, bacon lol..........


Fat removed of course! (After cooking)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good shoulder workout this afternoon.

Db press

4x [email protected] 27.5kg

1x 8 @. 32.5kg

Side raises

5x [email protected] 12.5kg

Seated press

3 sets to failure.

Lat raises cables

4 sets 15

Upright rows

2x [email protected] 50kg

2x [email protected] 60kg

Face pulls

3 sets 15.

Mrs took a couple of pics during workout. One thing that's become clear to me looking at the pics is that I really need my fcuking hair cut!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Still a bit sore from yesterday's shoulder session. Nice tight feeling all over which is nice. 12 hours stuck at work but may do back tonight, see how I feel after my shift. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good one mate :beer:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Looking good Rich :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good thick back there mate, deffo get a hair cut though


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers fellas. Thought gear would thin my hair out! I wish my muscles grew as bloody quickly as my hair does.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers fellas. Thought gear would thin my hair out! I wish my muscles grew as bloody quickly as my hair does.


Lol at least you know its real. My nails and hair grow really fast on cycle.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol at least you know its real. My nails and hair grow really fast on cycle.


Defo working for you Benjamin.....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Defo working for you Benjamin.....
> 
> View attachment 111387


When I asked you to post a picture of your mrs, I wasn't expecting this...... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate! Enjoy the sleep if you've been on nights if not, enjoy your day


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Days this week mate. Going to rest from the gym today, even my hands ache so time for a rest. Plenty of good clean food planned for the day, usual stuff really. Chest tomorrow followed by legs Thursday.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Great 8.5 hours sleep last night, tren has Defo left the system now. Quick 12 hour shift followed by legs tonight. Here's a little pic to make your Wednesday a little bit better. Have a good day folks.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning richie can't beat a good nights sleep.

Gluts looking tight mate!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking great in those pics mate,can see defanition far better!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Back is my favourite workout and its showing now. If I could get my legs to define the same as my back I'd be happy. Since doing that leg workout you made for me they've come on in leaps and bounds, I can really feel the muscle I just can't see it. I guess that's more down to bf than anything.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Back is my favourite workout and its showing now. If I could get my legs to define the same as my back I'd be happy. Since doing that leg workout you made for me they've come on in leaps and bounds, I can really feel the muscle I just can't see it. I guess that's more down to bf than anything.


Yes mate,also the effects of gravity on water in your body,any you have works its way south,hence you look leaner in the Am in legs!

And ankles swell up during the day if holding water.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I have noticed I look leaner first thing in the morning. I put it down to genaral dehydration in the AM.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I have noticed I look leaner first thing in the morning. I put it down to genaral dehydration in the AM.


Think waterfall!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> I can really feel the muscle I just can't see it. I guess that's more down to bf than anything.


Thats my whole body you talking about :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Afternoon Rich-muscle :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Afternoon Rich-muscle :thumb:


Afternoon mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning guys. Nice tight legs today after yesterday's workout.

Squats

[email protected] 110kg. Last to sets drop set to failure.

Sldl/weighted lunge superset

5 [email protected] 80kg on sldl/ 17.5kg db in each hand on lunge. These made me wobble a bit.

Leg press

5 sets @ 210kg (machine max)

Leg extension

5 sets rep and hold

Calf raises

5 sets to failure. Job done.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chest yesterday. A bit disappointed to not to have any tightness this morning as I think I did ok on workout.

Incline press

[email protected] 70kg

[email protected] 90kg

[email protected]

[email protected] 60kg

Fly machine

5 sets with 4 second hold at the top of the rep.

Flat db press

[email protected] 50kg. Could do more but don't have any heavier db's

Cable fly, low cable setting

3 [email protected] 13.75kg

2x [email protected] 16.25kg.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Chest yesterday. A bit disappointed to not to have any tightness this morning as I think I did ok on workout.
> 
> Incline press
> 
> ...


Nice work,you may cause a bit more damage if you accelerate the bar as fast as you can in a controled manner,you will recruit more fast twitch fibres this way,carry on holding then allow weight to come back to rest at half speed.That should hrt if you want pain:thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. I've been doing pos and neg movements at the same speed. Fast pos slow neg from now on. Cheers mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

When i say fast i mean explode!Hay another one to mix in is mid range only,no lock out,either end,you can realy bounce the weight around like this,again controled and hit even more angles/fibres,just think what you doing all the time to avoid injury!Good luck my friend.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Many thanks BL. Ill incorporate this into shoulders later.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Many thanks BL. Ill incorporate this into shoulders later.


Shoulder pressing on the smith with mid range ROM, no lock out is awesome! Hurts but it's good!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon all. Just had a decent shoulder session, shoulders feel full and pumped now.

Side raises:

[email protected] 15kg

2x10 @ 17.5kg

Db press.

2x [email protected] 25kg

2x 9 @ 32.5

Lat raises cables

5 sets but don't know weights

Upright rows

4x [email protected] 50kg

Face pulls

2 sets @ half stack

2 sets @ full stack.

Feel pumped now, 400g stewing steak with tomatos and veg just got destroyed. X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Shoulder pressing on the smith with mid range ROM, no lock out is awesome! Hurts but it's good!


Great machine for all sorts of stuff like that,


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Ricardo!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning again mate. Nearly bedtime for me thank god, I'm wasted (tired, not drunk) have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning again mate. Nearly bedtime for me thank god, I'm wasted (tired, not drunk) have a good day mate.


Sleep tight princess


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning when you awake again x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello Ricardo hope today is a good one for you mate ...

good looking workouts bro just keep plugging away mate aching doesnt always mean progress.. bare that in mind. but the little changes and tips @biglbs has said will give you a bit more of an edge..

keep going by feel mate destoy yourself somedays and keep it steady on others. if you feel strong smash the fcuk out of it, if you dont feel as strong then really make sure you feel every centimetre of that muscle as you work it...

I trained my lady yesterday on legs and i was talking to her all way through it, getting her to visualise the quad or hamstring she was working constantly feeding info to her, could she feel it if she went slower , could she go deeper can she feel the loads every inch of the rise or fall etc

just basically trying to talk her into the mind muscle connection rather than just going through the motions of lifting a weight up and down..##

try talking through it yourself in your mind .. it works a treat mate until you find the perfect reps for your goal X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for that made, sound advice. I do try and smash it every time I'm in the gym, I thought that was the way to go but putting it how you just have makes sense. I don't think I've done myself many favours by training hard when I'm aching badly (as I am at the moment) and thought a break was in order but your right, I can't see anything wrong with taking a slow and methodical workout to really stimulate the muscles. Thanks again mate, valuable advice. X


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Big men leaving kisses on the end of messages to other big men...Richard what's going on!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Big men leaving kisses on the end of messages to other big men...Richard what's going on!


x don't feel left out,if you ever meet me you get a hug too! x pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Steady day today. Met the mrs in the gym for 45 mins of cv and a bit of core work. At work again tonight but got plenty of decent grub with me. Chest day tomorrow, going to go a bit lighter on the weights, see if I can stimulate the muscles instead of stimulating my ego by going too heavy.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Really enjoyed my chest workout today. As I said before I intended to go lighter for more reps with better form. All exercises were done using an explosive positive and really slow and controlled negative.

Incline press db

4x [email protected] 27.5kg

Fly machine

4x 20 weight not accurate on machine.

Seated press

3x [email protected] 56kg

Cable flys

3 x 15 @ 18.25kg per side.

Finished with 20 mins hiit.

Felt really pumped after this especially tri's and front delts. Looking forward to trying the same thing on shoulders on Sunday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Rich


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Bed time for me. Have a good day mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Really enjoyed my chest workout today. As I said before I intended to go lighter for more reps with better form. All exercises were done using an explosive positive and really slow and controlled negative.
> 
> Incline press db
> 
> ...


You read that somewhere else bro lol ...

glad your enjoying it mate.. i have felt crucified so far this week with the 3 sets x 20 reps routines yowsers..

see how it works tonight with legs lol DOH !!!!

have a good sleep mate speak soon X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Richie186..have a good day...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> You read that somewhere else bro lol ...
> 
> glad your enjoying it mate.. i have felt crucified so far this week with the 3 sets x 20 reps routines yowsers..
> 
> ...


Yeah I think I saw read it somewhere!! This is why I'm here though mate, to learn from people who know more than I do. It destroyed me tbh, really found it hard going but had a nice tight feeling in my chest today, not doms but just nicely hard and tight. Your doing the same on legs?!? Good luck with that mate!! Speak soon mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Richie186..have a good day...


Hi flubs, thanks for dropping in. Hope your day was good.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Hit legs yesterday and hurting now as a result. Body weight seems to be in free fall, dropped from 106.0kg to 103.0kg.

Food all been decent and gear usage the same so it's a bit of a mystery really. Not concerned to much as strength is still getting better.

Legs:squats

[email protected] 120kg, drop set the last two sets.

Sldl/weighted lunge super sets x5

Leg extensions

4x 20 reps

Leg press

4x20 reps.

Legs are finally starting to grow (a bit) so ill just keep doing what I'm doing with them.

At work all day so missing rugby, local derby too so I'm a bit pi55ed off about that. Have a good day all.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Hit legs yesterday and hurting now as a result. Body weight seems to be in free fall, dropped from 106.0kg to 103.0kg.
> 
> Food all been decent and gear usage the same so it's a bit of a mystery really. Not concerned to much as strength is still getting better.
> 
> ...


Nice session rich.

Thats the only thing I miss about not going to gym, all I can do is squats. And calf raises soon when I made my block.

Have a good day buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers Dave. Learning to love the squats. Dont think ill ever love the doms though!! Have a good one mate, hope you're feeling better soon mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers Dave. Learning to love the squats. Dont think ill ever love the doms though!! Have a good one mate, hope you're feeling better soon mate.


I love the doms when not done squats for a couple of sessions, but as long as I do them every week I dont get em.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning ricardo.. looks a good olid session matye, cant beat the feeling of something growing mate .. keep up the good work ya beast X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Have a good day bro


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Prov arrived today (got bsi and schering) so started that right away. I know some don't notice it but others do. Interested to see if it affects me or not.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning monsters. Slept well again last night, seems to be becoming a habit which is nice.

Work today followed by boulders later, plan is:

Db press 4x20

Side raises, 4x15 inc drop sets

Seated press 4 x 20

Cable lat raises 3x15

Face pulls 3 x15

Upright rows 3x 15.

Gym always dead on Sunday nights so hoping to get round pretty quickly as the mrs wants to sort music out for wedding ceromony. (Motörhead anyone?) have a good day fellas.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning monsters. Slept well again last night, seems to be becoming a habit which is nice.
> 
> Work today followed by boulders later, plan is:
> 
> ...


Morning mate, sleeping well makes life so much better doesn't it! Shifts must bigger that up for you sometimes so must feel great to get a good kip in.

Good looking session, smash some pbs!

I always wanted rage against the machine at our wedding bit got poopooed by wife to be. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Struggling to move my arms after shoulder sessions yesterday. Love it! Lol. Have a good day mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Shoulders in bits today, really hurt getting my tee shirt in this morning lol:

Shoulders.

Db press

4x [email protected] 27.5kg

Side raises

4x [email protected] 12.5kg, drop set last set down to 5kg

Seated press

3x to failure, drop set last set

Side cable raises

3x 15

Face pulls

3x to failure at full stack, 1x to failure at 1/2 stack

Rear delt flys

3x 15.

Put a lot of thought into each rep using slow negatives. I did get some funny looks on side raises when I was struggling with 5kg db's on drop set! Not bothered as it seems to be working.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Shoulders in bits today, really hurt getting my tee shirt in this morning lol:
> 
> Shoulders.
> 
> ...


great session bro ...

as for the 5 kg db's you wouldnt believe the amount of guys i have had in pain only using up to 5 kg dbs for side raises mate ,,

if done properly and enough reps they fcukin hurt .. im sure i had beany down on 3 kg at his gym on shoulder session lol...

have a good rest today bro, growing time X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Yes I'm going to rest today before back on Tuesday. I don't get embarrassed any more about what I'm lifting especially when the guys staring have the bodies of 12 year old girls. Lol. X


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

U slept better as you've dropped tren mate! Lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> U slept better as you've dropped tren mate! Lol


Yes mate. It's taken it's time leaving my system though! Was still getting sweats at night 18 days after dropping it. Evil stuff! Still my favourite though


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I read tren still ****s with whatever it does to screw sleeping for 3 months !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Great! Why can't it keep working for 3 months lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Struggling to move my arms after shoulder sessions yesterday. Love it! Lol. Have a good day mate.


Looked a great session mate :beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

How long does it take u to feel with the prov?

I changed my mind about bsI, I spoke 2 a lad who knows the owner...says he pays over the odds on raws - the tren ace is doing as it should with me now, strength and sweat


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

About 10 days I think. Ill run it for the rest of this blast and see if it makes a difference. What's pip like with bsi tren?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

None mate I am using 3 different labs at the moment, have long estered BURR, prop ace BSI and mast P prochem haha


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning arnie


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Feel more like Stephen hawking today tbh!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Last shift of the week for me, back in Friday night 

Have a good day mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Last shift of the week for me, back in Friday night
> 
> Have a good day mate.


What's on today's agenda, sleep and training ?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. Back later on with the mrs, she's getting a fair amount of muscle now, I'm sure she's nicking my test!! Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Sir,how are tricks?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. All good in here thanks. How's things with you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. All good in here thanks. How's things with you?


All good,though back in spasm,but gonna train around it,grrrr


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Train through the pain!! Beast!!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

The mrs on face pulls!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> The mrs on face pulls!
> View attachment 112914


Defo got some muscle going on!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

She's been working hard to get in shape for our wedding (in may) she's been weight training for 8 weeks and will up cv in April to lose fat. She looks amazing, I'm a lucky fella.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> She's been working hard to get in shape for our wedding (in may) she's been weight training for 8 weeks and will up cv in April to lose fat. She looks amazing, I'm a lucky fella.


She does mate,well done to you both,nice couple i recon

What was she doing before lifting engine blocks?She looks gifted for this game imo


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

She's a housing benefit claim officer. Pushes sodding pens for a living. She eats like a mouse too so I'm confused. Only thing I can think is how intense she works in the gym. She does exactly what she's told and won't quit till her reps are done.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> She's a housing benefit claim officer. Pushes sodding pens for a living. She eats like a mouse too so I'm confused. Only thing I can think is how intense she works in the gym. She does exactly what she's told and won't quit till her reps are done.


Well if she is the same in bed mate your marriage will last well pmsl:tongue:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning Sir Richard....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning sir David. Hope your well mate.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good morning Richie..just swooshing thru...I hope you don't mind it by the way...I'm not being forward or anything...just being polite an all that... 

Have a great day...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> She's been working hard to get in shape for our wedding (in may) she's been weight training for 8 weeks and will up cv in April to lose fat. She looks amazing, I'm a lucky fella.


awwwweeee....what a GREAT thing to say...and berluddie good for her too......whoop!..

sorry for personal comment by the way...it just looked like a nice thing to say...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning flubs. Great to see you in here. Hope your well and training hard. Great avi by the way, looks like you have been working hard!! Have a great day flubs.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

My mrs started training with me before, but dont know why she stopped. Was maybe because everytime when benching I couldnt help myself to a grope


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol!! Know that problem mate. My mrs wonders why I make her do so many sldl whilst I stand behind her! And flys for that matter.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Back tonight but gym was packed so it was short and sweet.

Chins,

4x 20 various grips

Seated row

4x15 using various grips.

Upright rows

4x12

Straight arm pull down

4x12

Extensions

5x10 with 15kg plate.

Felt pumped and strong, wanted to stay in but was far too busy in there.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

oioi!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

How goes it big fella?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> How goes it big fella?


all good mate,i ache now from back,that was a good sesh you did in limited time!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate, fancied deads but I would of been waiting ages. It's good to know I'm not the only one aching!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate, fancied deads but I would of been waiting ages. It's good to know I'm not the only one aching!!


Thing is these seated rows,i love them,will pin in 2 x 20k to stack next week,they realy stretch back out nice!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It's pull ups for me. Love the solid feel in my lats after.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> It's pull ups for me. Love the solid feel in my lats after.


Trouble with that is i bend bar down to me pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning buddy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Rich!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. Day off so relaxing till 2 then chest tris and hiit. Have a good day gents.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning buddy


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Morning mate!


Morning mate. Another day off work


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Another day off work


Can't wait for mine lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning Rich.. You lucky b******* a day off work. Hope your using it well


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. I pay for the day off by having to work nights all weekend

Spending the day resting and then cv for an hour later. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Think I'm starting to feel the proviron a bit. Woke up feeling like I'd just finished a workout, felt solid and pumped which is weird for early morning.

Mood has been light and good and although there's not much change in libido there is a big change in "load". If you get what I mean! Lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Think I'm starting to feel the proviron a bit. Woke up feeling like I'd just finished a workout, felt solid and pumped which is weird for early morning.
> 
> Mood has been light and good and although there's not much change in libido there is a big change in "load". If you get what I mean! Lol.


Sounds like its working mate, that's how I felt too. Leaner parts like forearms etc felt rock hard all the time and substantial increase in man muck :lol:


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds good this proviron

Did you paste the walls


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> Sounds good this proviron
> 
> Did you paste the walls


Lol. No mate, was curious to see if there was on increase so dumped a load on the mrs. I've had pi55es that don't last that long lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Rest day today due to a crooked neck.

Not sure if I've hurt it training, sleeping funny or strained it in a bout of over enthusiastic proviron induced w*nking.

Anyhow I'm at work tonight so ill keep stretching it through the night to try and loosten it off before leg day tomorrow.

Weight still dropping off me but I'm at the stage where I don't give a fcuk, I'm strong and full of energy so the scales can sod off. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Evening fellas. Rest day today due to a crooked neck.
> 
> Not sure if I've hurt it training, sleeping funny or strained it in a bout of over enthusiastic proviron induced w*nking.
> 
> ...


Have a good weekend mate, I get a stiff neck all the time from sleeping funny on it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good weekend mate, I get a stiff neck all the time from sleeping fanny on it.


edit


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Evening fellas. Rest day today due to a crooked neck.
> 
> Not sure if I've hurt it training, sleeping funny or strained it in a bout of over enthusiastic proviron induced w*nking.
> 
> ...


Stetching what? FFS i am out of here:tongue:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Back at work on a Saturday night, ace 

Legs went ok today although my neck did hinder me a bit.

Squats.

5x5 @ 110kg atg

2x8 @ 140kg using bench. Bench hight was bang on parrellel.

Leg press/weighted lunge

4x 20 on press 4x 12 on lunge

Leg extension

4x 20 stopping at 10 reps for 10 second hold.

Sldl

4x 12

Calf raises

4 sets to failure.

Neck was ok after but getting tight again now. Body weight today was 101.9kg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Work on a Saturday night, that sucks!

Hope neck loosens off mate 

101kg, big sod!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Work on a Saturday night, that sucks!
> 
> Hope neck loosens off mate
> 
> 101kg, big sod!!


Cheers mate. Neck not so bad now. 4kg drop in two weeks and I can't figure out why, apart from dropping tren (which I thought would add weight) I'm still eating and training the same. Not to worry, I still feel good and I'm lifting ok so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Neck not so bad now. 4kg drop in two weeks and I can't figure out why, apart from dropping tren (which I thought would add weight) I'm still eating and training the same. Not to worry, I still feel good and I'm lifting ok so it doesn't really matter.


Morning princess, Tren puts on well and comes of well from my little experience on it.

Like you said, eating well and training well so I wouldn't worry about it :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning richie have a good Sunday


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning Buddy


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning Rich... Wish I could drop weight


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon gents. Spent all day sleeping after a rough shift last night, feels like a wasted day but I must of needed it. Back at work now hoping things go a bit better tonight. Planning on boulders tomorrow afternoon if I get my lazy ass out of bed in time. Plenty of food to keep me going tonight, around 4000 cals, all pretty clean. Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning mate, sleep well


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Ill sleep ok today I reckon. Boulders later. Have a good un mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:



> Morning mate. Ill sleep ok today I reckon. Boulders later. Have a good un mate.


Smash em mate!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders.

Fancied going heavy today. (Well, heavy by my standards!)

Db press

5x5 @ 40kg

Db side raises

4 drop sets from 17.5kg to 5kg

Side raises (cables)

4x12 @ 8.75kg

Face pulls

2x 1/2 stack, 2x 3/4 stack

Upright rows

4x 12 @ 55kg

Seated press

2x drop sets to failure.

Felt good after but didnt get the pump I get by doing 4x 20.

Was glad to get the 40's up again although I needed a spot.

Work again tonight, last one till Thursday though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good work mate, nice session


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

You will experience the day after the day after aches though,you should have broken some fibres right there.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hope so mate. Wasn't sure I was doing the right thing by mixing it up but just fancied going heavy for a change. Those 40s have been sat on the rack mocking me for long enough! Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Hope so mate. Wasn't sure I was doing the right thing by mixing it up but just fancied going heavy for a change. Those 40s have been sat on the rack mocking me for long enough! Lol


Imo it is the best way to train,mix/match and instinct,i never know what i am doing until i am at it!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Decided to make more of an effort to shift this water off me so after a bit of research I'm now taking dandelion root twice a day and at least two pints of green tea. Also making more of an effort to drink more water and pay more attention to sodium intake. Ill keep you updated to how it goes over the next week or so as I only started yesterday with the dandelion.

Training went well yesterday, done chest and a bit of core. Stuck to the 4x20 reps and got a nice pump and burn out of it.

Quick arms session tonight as I'm going to the gym to do cv anyway. Have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Decided to make more of an effort to shift this water off me so after a bit of research I'm now taking dandelion root twice a day and at least two pints of green tea. Also making more of an effort to drink more water and pay more attention to sodium intake. Ill keep you updated to how it goes over the next week or so as I only started yesterday with the dandelion.
> 
> Training went well yesterday, done chest and a bit of core. Stuck to the 4x20 reps and got a nice pump and burn out of it.
> 
> Quick arms session tonight as I'm going to the gym to do cv anyway. Have a good day.


Good plan mate, be good to see how effective the DR is.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Decided to make more of an effort to shift this water off me so after a bit of research I'm now taking dandelion root twice a day and at least two pints of green tea. Also making more of an effort to drink more water and pay more attention to sodium intake. Ill keep you updated to how it goes over the next week or so as I only started yesterday with the dandelion.
> 
> Training went well yesterday, done chest and a bit of core. Stuck to the 4x20 reps and got a nice pump and burn out of it.
> 
> Quick arms session tonight as I'm going to the gym to do cv anyway. Have a good day.


Me too mate, first skipload has made me leaner already.. I'm a bit knackered now towards the end of the week though.

I recon I can push all mine out with more water/asparagus


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Asparagus kept cropping up when I was reading about retention, il get some down me. When's your next carb up day?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tap on the head?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've had too many of those mate!!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I've had too many of those mate!!!!


Try more leeks,or become a drip


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Morning Rich :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Hope your fit and well.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Hope your fit and well.


Maybe well def not fit :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning richie, guy at my.gym prepping said he's been using dr to help get shredded and as he's lean already its made a big difference he said. Be good to see how you get on with it as well as I'm keen to try it if its good.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Decided to make more of an effort to shift this water off me so after a bit of research I'm now taking dandelion root twice a day and at least two pints of green tea. Also making more of an effort to drink more water and pay more attention to sodium intake. Ill keep you updated to how it goes over the next week or so as I only started yesterday with the dandelion.
> 
> Training went well yesterday, done chest and a bit of core. Stuck to the 4x20 reps and got a nice pump and burn out of it.
> 
> Quick arms session tonight as I'm going to the gym to do cv anyway. Have a good day.


A recent study showed green tea drunk at 2 pints a day every day for 8 weeks upped natty Gh output by 308% on average,so hay....

My Mate Chris who paced 2nd in arnold last year swears by dr too,i recon its worth a go


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It got nothing but praise when I was reading up on it. Only thing to make sure of is to keep water intake high or it can cause abdominal cramps. Like the stay on green tea!! Seems to have a range of benefits from lowering cholesterol and blood pressure to water retention and cancer fighting. Upping natty gh is big bonus


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sunday mate for next skip load.. I Have really loved it, I'm out of energy now though runinning on reserves.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Bored of pi55ing. That is all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all, hope you're all well. No training yesterday but got legs tonight. Going to use bench for squats but apart from that it'll be usual routine. Up a few times in the night to pi55, it'll be interesting to see what I weigh later. Didnt monitor water intake yesterday but I reckon about 4.5 litres would be about right. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all, hope you're all well. No training yesterday but got legs tonight. Going to use bench for squats but apart from that it'll be usual routine. Up a few times in the night to pi55, it'll be interesting to see what I weigh later. Didnt monitor water intake yesterday but I reckon about 4.5 litres would be about right. Have a good day fellas.


You sparked my love of green tea back up lol

Had 4 cups since I got home yesterday


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'm a fan now mate. Drinking plenty of it. Not sure if its that or dandelion that's running through me. Maybe a bit of both.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'm a fan now mate. Drinking plenty of it. Not sure if its that or dandelion that's running through me. Maybe a bit of both.


Both lol


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Good morning Rich....

We have **** loads of green tea but I dont drink tea or coffee. Might give it a try see what its like.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Give it a go mate. It's a bit bland but the being its are worth it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening. Just finished legs, nothing changed regarding workout but good solid session.

Had it confirmed today that I've got a new job! It's within the same firm but better hours. 50 hours a week instead of 60 and no weekends unless I want/need them. It's a 4 grand a year pay cut but I'd rather be skint and have a life than loaded and miserable. I start in may. Really pleased with this as it means I can structure my training better. Have a good evening all.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Evening. Just finished legs, nothing changed regarding workout but good solid session.
> 
> Had it confirmed today that I've got a new job! It's within the same firm but better hours. 50 hours a week instead of 60 and no weekends unless I want/need them. It's a 4 grand a year pay cut but I'd rather be skint and have a life than loaded and miserable. I start in may. Really pleased with this as it means I can structure my training better. Have a good evening all.


Thats great news. Gl in ur new post


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, have a good weekend


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate, you too.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Evening. Just finished legs, nothing changed regarding workout but good solid session.
> 
> Had it confirmed today that I've got a new job! It's within the same firm but better hours. 50 hours a week instead of 60 and no weekends unless I want/need them. It's a 4 grand a year pay cut but I'd rather be skint and have a life than loaded and miserable. I start in may. Really pleased with this as it means I can structure my training better. Have a good evening all.


nice one buddy


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks big guy. Looking forward to it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great news mate!

Only got one life, time to enjoy it :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers rob, that's what I figured. Time to enjoy life a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers rob, that's what I figured. Time to enjoy life a bit.


Defo, not getting any younger are we!


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Defo, not getting any younger are we!


You must be too young then working on a sat :ban:

Good morning Richard :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning Dave. Cheeky 12 hour shift for me too

Have a good one mate.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Morning Dave. Cheeky 12 hour shift for me too
> 
> Have a good one mate.


 :ban:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Davey666 said:


> You must be too young then working on a sat :ban:
> 
> Good morning Richard :thumbup1:


Lol, I'm a grabber


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I'm a grabber


Im only jealous I cant get any overtime


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Been a bit quiet on here, had family stuff to sort out. Training going well and diet been pretty good although my weight is down to 100kg now. I'm putting this mainly down to my efforts to reduce water retention (that's my excuse anyway) drinking 4lt a day of water and adding dandelion root seems to doing the trick although I've found if I don't keep hydrated the dandelion can really knot me up. Also drinking lots of green tea (about two pints a day) and I think that's also helping. Stats last week were 210kg deadlift, 145kg 1rm on bench, 140kg squat and 40kg db shoulder press. All these stats are a big improvement on my starting stats so I'm more than happy.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there Richie186....just to say congratulations on your new job, and you are right, it's good to get a balance in life. I hope the job turns out to be great!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks flubs, really looking forward to it.

Not to mention the extra 10 hours a week ill gain in bed! Hope all is good with you, thanks for calling in.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Proviron workin m8?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. The bayer stuff was really good at 50mg a day. Found that I need 75mg of bsi to get same effect but that's to be expected. Feeling great on it tbh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Evening all. Been a bit quiet on here, had family stuff to sort out. Training going well and diet been pretty good although my weight is down to 100kg now. I'm putting this mainly down to my efforts to reduce water retention (that's my excuse anyway) drinking 4lt a day of water and adding dandelion root seems to doing the trick although I've found if I don't keep hydrated the dandelion can really knot me up. Also drinking lots of green tea (about two pints a day) and I think that's also helping. Stats last week were 210kg deadlift, 145kg 1rm on bench, 140kg squat and 40kg db shoulder press. All these stats are a big improvement on my starting stats so I'm more than happy.


Hay mate,it ain't taking you long to get strong,now just be careful with form as your tendons will not have kept up,your best bet now is to have a couple of weeks doing higher reps 20 plus,the shock will see growth and your tendons will then catch up,blood flow to them is very poor,reps will help force it in.It may be fine but your weights have realy taken off so be careful/warm up/ cool down etc


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Have been taking longer to recover and like you say, it's been shoulder joints and elbows that get hot and sore. Ill take the advice and hit the high reps for a while whilst I cruise and go heavy again once I blast. Cheers again mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Have been taking longer to recover and like you say, it's been shoulder joints and elbows that get hot and sore. Ill take the advice and hit the high reps for a while whilst I cruise and go heavy again once I blast. Cheers again mate.


Spot on fella,

you are the one putting that effort in,i know you listen too,as you are excatly where i think you will be at any given point,well done ,it is a pleasure helping you and seeing it happen mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'd be nowhere near without the help I've received from the guys on here. I might not say much but I do listen a lot!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Hay mate,it ain't taking you long to get strong,now just be careful with form as your tendons will not have kept up,your best bet now is to have a couple of weeks doing higher reps 20 plus,the shock will see growth and your tendons will then catch up,blood flow to them is very poor,reps will help force it in.It may be fine but your weights have realy taken off so be careful/warm up/ cool down etc


Exactly what I'm going to do next week. Strength has shot up so now time to make.sure no injuries flare up!

Good advice as.always BL


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Exactly what I'm going to do next week. Strength has shot up so now time to make.sure no injuries flare up!
> 
> Good advice as.always BL


*cough

Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> *cough
> 
> Lol


You ill?

:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'd be nowhere near without the help I've received from the guys on here. I might not say much but I do listen a lot!


That is apparent mate



Ginger Ben said:


> Exactly what I'm going to do next week. Strength has shot up so now time to make.sure no injuries flare up!
> 
> Good advice as.always BL


Cheers fella,i think @roblet is coming down with something...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That is apparent mate
> 
> Cheers fella,i think @roblet is coming down with something...


Weakness, he's had it for a while now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You ill?
> 
> :lol:


Lol. Yes I'm poorly 

Hehehe.

It was exactly what I had said to you earlier in the day, that's all 

Morning Ricardo!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Yes I'm poorly
> 
> Hehehe.
> 
> ...


Morning Rob. Fine fresh morning it is too. Have a good one mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning Rob. Fine fresh morning it is too. Have a good one mate.


Very fresh stood filling the car up, suppose I should wear a jacket though lol

Have a good one mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi ho silver....away


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon all. Cruising now on 200mg tri test e10d and feeling ok on it. Water and fat dropped a bit as a result but so has appetite.

Wondering if ill have time for a cheeky fast acting blast before I get married in may. I'm thinking test p tren ace and mast.

Booked honeymoon last night, off to Egypt. I'm hoping the mrs gets comfy on a sun lounger so I can trawl the chemists for some cidoteston! Lol. Heard god things about it.

Training going ok, sticking to @biglbs plan of going light on the weights while I cruise, it'll give my tendons/joints a well deserved break. Chest this afternoon seeing as its Monday. Have a good day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon all. Cruising now on 200mg tri test e10d and feeling ok on it. Water and fat dropped a bit as a result but so has appetite.
> 
> Wondering if ill have time for a cheeky fast acting blast before I get married in may. I'm thinking test p tren ace and mast.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon all. Cruising now on 200mg tri test e10d and feeling ok on it. Water and fat dropped a bit as a result but so has appetite.
> 
> Wondering if ill have time for a cheeky fast acting blast before I get married in may. I'm thinking test p tren ace and mast.
> 
> ...


Afternoon mate, sounds like a good plan. Appetite dropping is a worry for when I come off in 2 weeks or so but I'll just have to make some power shakes and neck a couple of those a day! Also going to add some more cardio which should help stimulate a bit of appetite.

Cidos are meant to be great yes. Might be worth asking @C.Hill where he got his as iirc he went to Egypt not too long ago and came back with a shed load :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Afternoon mate, sounds like a good plan. Appetite dropping is a worry for when I come off in 2 weeks or so but I'll just have to make some power shakes and neck a couple of those a day! Also going to add some more cardio which should help stimulate a bit of appetite.
> 
> Cidos are meant to be great yes. Might be worth asking @C.Hill where he got his as iirc he went to Egypt not too long ago and came back with a shed load :lol:


Cheers mate. Having to force food in but getting around 2800 a day in, all clean though. The cruise dose I'm using gives me some appetite but I guess you'll be on pct so it'll be harder for you. Power shakes the way forward! Going to cruise till early may then go again, hoping to only lose about 3kg before then.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Having to force food in but getting around 2800 a day in, all clean though. The cruise dose I'm using gives me some appetite but I guess you'll be on pct so it'll be harder for you. Power shakes the way forward! Going to cruise till early may then go again, hoping to only lose about 3kg before then.


Yeah I think a couple of 1000 cal shakes a day should see me right


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Having to force food in but getting around 2800 a day in, all clean though. The cruise dose I'm using gives me some appetite but I guess you'll be on pct so it'll be harder for you. Power shakes the way forward! Going to cruise till early may then go again, hoping to only lose about 3kg before then.


I am starving on 3000k clean,i realy wish i was not,i am trying out a radical carb cycle at the mo,some days i hit 4500k and the next as low as 2000k but always with good 300g plus protein,it seems to be working ,the high cals is only once every 4 or 5 days,the rest is standard low /med carb ,makes a change,,


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am starving on 3000k clean,i realy wish i was not,i am trying out a radical carb cycle at the mo,some days i hit 4500k and the next as low as 2000k but always with good 300g plus protein,it seems to be working ,the high cals is only once every 4 or 5 days,the rest is standard low /med carb ,makes a change,,


I'm hungry all day when I train especially if diet is really squeeky but it's off days I struggle with.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It is a good thing that way around though.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah I think a couple of 1000 cal shakes a day should see me right


1000 cals!! You'll have to send me the recipe for that mate, that'd top me up nice.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> 1000 cals!! You'll have to send me the recipe for that mate, that'd top me up nice.


He has 998 cals from oats


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, just dropping to say hello...can't add anything to the conversation sadly as my knowledge is not brilliant but ya know....support is support right? errr...or not?

Ha ha...have a great week whatever you're up to anyhow....


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> He has 998 cals from oats


Cvnt lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> 1000 cals!! You'll have to send me the recipe for that mate, that'd top me up nice.


Will do mate

500ml milk whole if feeling cheeky, semi skimmed if not

100g powdered oats

75g whey powder

40g natural peanut butter

Easy 1000 cals. Don't know exact macros but easy to find out on myfitnesspal


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't forget you can add mct oil too....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers Ben. I'm still using mct oil mate, it's been a real godsend tbh. I'll get some pics up next week after I've been cruising for a fortnight.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers Ben. I'm still using mct oil mate, it's been a real godsend tbh. I'll get some pics up next week after I've been cruising for a fortnight.


I am not Ben.....pmsl

Your editing is sh1t!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Fair point well made! Lol

Cheers for the recipe Ben, and I'm still using mct oil BIglbs. :/


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Busy week last week. This ridiculous weather means we are busier than ever at work so the last 10 days or so have just been work/train/sleep/work non stop. Hopefully we will die down a bit now and I can get my life back.

Been really hitting cardio quite hard lately, no real reason other than I enjoy it and its a nice break away from lifting all the time. I've got my hunger back to weight train again now though so ill be putting some hours in this week. Weight is holding steady at around 101kg and I've managed to keep diet pretty clean lately (apart from last Sunday when I went bat sh1t and ate everything that I shouldn't)

Still got 8 weeks before the wedding so going to cruise for another 2 weeks then have a cheeky blast before the big day.

Stats yesterday were: waist 34" chest 44" bicep 17.2" so I haven't lost much size since starting cruise. Been reading the journals and glad to hear everyone doing ok, sorry I haven't got involved much but time has been an issue of late.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Busy week last week. This ridiculous weather means we are busier than ever at work so the last 10 days or so have just been work/train/sleep/work non stop. Hopefully we will die down a bit now and I can get my life back.
> 
> Been really hitting cardio quite hard lately, no real reason other than I enjoy it and its a nice break away from lifting all the time. I've got my hunger back to weight train again now though so ill be putting some hours in this week. Weight is holding steady at around 101kg and I've managed to keep diet pretty clean lately (apart from last Sunday when I went bat sh1t and ate everything that I shouldn't)
> 
> ...


No worries falla,we all have these spells,glad you have plenty of work..


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Will do mate
> 
> 500ml milk whole if feeling cheeky, semi skimmed if not
> 
> ...


Bet that's like bluddy porridge lol, I've never had a 'mass gainer' shake like that.

Prefer my fiending my cashew butter out the tub with a spoon


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Bet that's like bluddy porridge lol, I've never had a 'mass gainer' shake like that.
> 
> Prefer my fiending my cashew butter out the tub with a spoon


Lol, yeah can be a bit thick! I just water it down a bit if it is.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Busy week last week. This ridiculous weather means we are busier than ever at work so the last 10 days or so have just been work/train/sleep/work non stop. Hopefully we will die down a bit now and I can get my life back.
> 
> Been really hitting cardio quite hard lately, no real reason other than I enjoy it and its a nice break away from lifting all the time. I've got my hunger back to weight train again now though so ill be putting some hours in this week. Weight is holding steady at around 101kg and I've managed to keep diet pretty clean lately (apart from last Sunday when I went bat sh1t and ate everything that I shouldn't)
> 
> ...


Good stuff Richie, doing well to keep things going as best you can when the brown stuff hits the spinning thing at work, not always easy to do.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent chest session today, first for a while.

Incline db press

3x [email protected] 40kg

2x [email protected] 45kg

Fly machine

Weights unknown but 5 sets of 10

Chest press machine

3x [email protected] 90kg

2x [email protected] 110kg

Incline fly

5 sets @ 22.5kg.

Got a nice pumped feel after and was surprised how easy weights went up.

May do back tomorrow but I've got a run with a mate first so I'll see how I feel after that.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'll never understand this hobby of ours. Been cruising a while now and my strength is going through the roof. Just squatted 175kg (using bench) and felt like I had some more left.

I might of been benefiting from a week or so away from the gym, I can't think of another reason for the sharp upturn in strength. Weight is 100kg on the nose at the moment. Having a rest day tomorrow then shoulders Sunday after work. Can't wait tbh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I'll never understand this hobby of ours. Test bounce and a rest will do that,but be careful as tendons are only a bit stronger than when you started the course mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That's what stopped me going heavier mate. You told me a while ago tendons strengthen 6 times slower than muscle so I heeded this advice and stopped.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie text me.bro.i lost your number.x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Walking is a massive issue today after Fridays leg workout. Does anyone else's girlfriend/wife think its funny as fcuk to grab your hamstrings at every available oppatunity?

Just munching my way through a whole meal pitta stuffed with beef and raw onion. Rest day today as I'm working till 6 and moto gp on later so ill be rushing home for that. I'll get boulders done tomorrow I hope. Enjoy the rest of your weekend fellas.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Walking is a massive issue today after Fridays leg workout. Does anyone else's girlfriend/wife think its funny as fcuk to grab your hamstrings at every available oppatunity?
> 
> Just munching my way through a whole meal pitta stuffed with beef and raw onion. Rest day today as I'm working till 6 and moto gp on later so ill be rushing home for that. I'll get boulders done tomorrow I hope. Enjoy the rest of your weekend fellas.


Haha i just had a pitta stuffed with lamb and chicken/chilli/garlic


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good aren't they. I seem to be able to tolerate them without bloating up to bad.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Good aren't they. I seem to be able to tolerate them without bloating up to bad.


Part of my losing weight plan,nice and low in carbs...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I like pittas like when doing home made heathly indian..use the pittas for garlic bread

U re feeding today? Iv been working my way through like lol, hit a few walls but full steam ahead now haha


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I like pittas like when doing home made heathly indian..use the pittas for garlic bread
> 
> U re feeding today? Iv been working my way through like lol, hit a few walls but full steam ahead now haha


No mate. Fed yesterday. Took it a bit easier than last week though.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Gym today after breakfast, going to do a push session I think. Took my lass to her first spinning class yesterday, I haven't done it myself for about 6 months but really enjoyed it, more than she did anyway. Calming down on the cv a bit now though, weight down to 98kg and that's light enough for me. Going to try and stay around 98/100kg up to my wedding then go back on a bulk. Still cruising at the moment but going to start a short ester blast soon using prop, mast p and tren ace. Never used short esters so I'd appreciate any advice on dosage/frequency of jabs etc. have a good day fellas. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Gym today after breakfast, going to do a push session I think. Took my lass to her first spinning class yesterday, I haven't done it myself for about 6 months but really enjoyed it, more than she did anyway. Calming down on the cv a bit now though, weight down to 98kg and that's light enough for me. Going to try and stay around 98/100kg up to my wedding then go back on a bulk. Still cruising at the moment but going to start a short ester blast soon using prop, mast p and tren ace. Never used short esters so I'd appreciate any advice on dosage/frequency of jabs etc. have a good day fellas. :thumb:


Have a good session mate!!

Spinning, fook that. Lol!

When is the big day mate? Is it may?

Good shout on the short esters, and good plan on the ones to use.

Get a blend, 100mg prop, 75mg Tren and 75mg mast will be brilliant eod


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. 24th may is the big day so plenty of time to cut up a bit. That's about the ratio I was thinking of going for.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. 24th may is the big day so plenty of time to cut up a bit. That's about the ratio I was thinking of going for.


Not long!! I'm sure it'll be a good day mate :beer:

Plenty of time, 6 week blast


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Something like Wildcate TNT250 mate would be good. That's what I'm looking at its as Rob said 100mg prop, 75mg tren a and 75mg mast p. Do 1ml eod and thats a decent amount of juice over a week - between 750 - 1000mg depending on jabbing pattern each week.

Usual hcg and an AI and you should be seeing new veins each day lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Something like Wildcate TNT250 mate would be good. That's what I'm looking at its as Rob said 100mg prop, 75mg tren a and 75mg mast p. Do 1ml eod and thats a decent amount of juice over a week - between 750 - 1000mg depending on jabbing pattern each week.
> 
> Usual hcg and an AI and you should be seeing new veins each day lol.


Coincidently I've just been looking at wildcat stuff. Ratio seems decent. Ill try and get some before and after pics put up seeing as its a short blast. Ill follow robs protocol and make sure I have a semi on before I take the pics.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Richie186...happy weekend to ya...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Richie186...happy weekend to ya...


Morning flubs. Happy weekend to you too :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I recommend everyone try my little mini blast i feel awsome,12 days in 9 to go ,then two or three off and then repeat!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I recommend everyone try my little mini blast i feel awsome,12 days in 9 to go ,then two or three off and then repeat!


Sounds like a nice little cycle although I'm not sure I could afford AP stuff.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like a nice little cycle although I'm not sure I could afford AP stuff.


The point is you need less 1 parabolan every 4 days,1 prop Eod,double that if you like for first 8 days then reducing as i have...just 3 on and 3 off,do the maths it aint bad imo


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like a nice little cycle although I'm not sure I could afford AP stuff.


Could still do it with WC stuff or any rip blend tbh Richie. I'd like to try AP stuff but I agree it is quite pricey buying gear in amps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Coincidently I've just been looking at wildcat stuff. Ratio seems decent. Ill try and get some before and after pics put up seeing as its a short blast. Ill follow robs protocol and make sure I have a semi on before I take the pics.


Pmsl, I can't help it if my package looks good 

It's the trousers...... Not my package 

:lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Got my girl some Dhacks clen. Thought I'd test drive one before she took them. FCUK!! How anyone handles more than one tab is beyond me. Shaking like savile at a girl guides meeting. Christ it's strong.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Got my girl some Dhacks clen. Thought I'd test drive one before she took them. FCUK!! How anyone handles more than one tab is beyond me. Shaking like savile at a girl guides meeting. Christ it's strong.


Pmsl, clen is a cùnt!

I remember when I first took one, at work... Couldn't use my keyboard on the computer for a while


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. It's settled a bit now. I couldn't type earlier though! It's not a med I'm fond of tbh, she seems to like it though and she's welcome to it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. It's settled a bit now. I couldn't type earlier though! It's not a med I'm fond of tbh, she seems to like it though and she's welcome to it.


Lol, she'll be on the Tren next


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, she'll be on the Tren next


Judging by how much lifts, I think she's already on it. Druggie b1tch. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Judging by how much lifts, I think she's already on it. Druggie b1tch. Lol


Don't get jelly...... Up your doses 

:lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Clens the devil


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

X2^^ not a fan at all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening beasts. Enjoyed a run today on my own, pushed about 5 miles out at a steady pace. Nice to be outside in this weather. Going to hit back and bis tomorrow. Got a pic today, 5 weeks into cruise.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fvcking abzilla in the house! :lol:

Looking good mate, very good (loadsofhomo  )

Dropping to a cruise caused you to lose a bit of water and lean up do you think?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcking abzilla in the house! :lol:
> 
> Looking good mate, very good (loadsofhomo  )
> 
> Dropping to a cruise caused you to lose a bit of water and lean up do you think?


Cheers mate. I was 105.7kg at end of cycle I'm now 101kg so reckon that was mainly water and fat that came off as my strength has changed since starting cruise. I have upd cv a fair bit so that's helped lean me up. Reckon if I start a short blast now using test, tren and mast I should cut a bit more.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. I was 105.7kg at end of cycle I'm now 101kg so reckon that was mainly water and fat that came off as my strength has changed since starting cruise. I have upd cv a fair bit so that's helped lean me up. Reckon if I start a short blast now using test, tren and mast I should cut a bit more.


Well primed for your rip cycle mate yeah. Looking forward to seeing what changes that makes.

What sort of calories are you on at the moment?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well primed for your rip cycle mate yeah. Looking forward to seeing what changes that makes.
> 
> What sort of calories are you on at the moment?


Eating around 3000 which is just above maintainence. Most of it protein and fats with low carbs. What do you think would be ideal calorie intake on rip cycle?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Eating around 3000 which is just above maintainence. Most of it protein and fats with low carbs. What do you think would be ideal calorie intake on rip cycle?


I don't know mate to be honest. I wouldn't go too far below maintenance but I'd increase cardio instead so net calories are nicely below maintenance but still getting nutrition in. That's just my thoughts though.

I'm not a big fan of really low calorie diets unless required for a comp etc

I need to find my maintenance cals once I'm off cycle as at the moment it floats up and down by a few pounds all the time.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

When's blast time ? . My ****s working wonders this time, under 10 percent now I recon


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

End of next week I reckon mate. I'd say you're well under 10% now, don't think I've seen you above 12 though tbh lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Buddy you look awsome,consider a high fat low carb diet for rip,utilising Mct heavily pre and post workout,i recon it would shred you tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome Ricardo!!

Well done mate :beer:

As Ben said, come next cycle you'll be a beast!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Buddy you look awsome,consider a high fat low carb diet for rip,utilising Mct heavily pre and post workout,i recon it would shred you tbh


Thanks mate. I've just ordered more mct oil too do that's handy. Do you think around 2800 cals would be too little? :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome Ricardo!!
> 
> Well done mate :beer:
> 
> As Ben said, come next cycle you'll be a beast!!


Cheers rob. Hoping to shrewd down to about 11% if I can, might get bf done later to see where I stand.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. I've just ordered more mct oil too do that's handy. Do you think around 2800 cals would be too little? :thumb:


Usual thing mate,try it and monitor condition over a week


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> End of next week I reckon mate. I'd say you're well under 10% now, don't think I've seen you above 12 though tbh lol.


People underestimate there bodyfat, when u put lower back Into it just screws mine up, as with most, going off my front then yeh, crap all there.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening gents. Just got my phone up and running properly again after a friends 2 year old son decided to give it a wash in a glass of milk.

Starting blast tomorrow and looking forward to it, went with fusion pharma this time as I knew I would recieve it in 2 days from order and I was keen to get going. Going to run WC next cycle though as its got a decent rep.

No real change in body weight over the last few weeks but ill weigh in tomorrow after jab just to keep track over the next 6 weeks.

Purpose of this blast is to cut, I'd like to get down to around 96kg which will be a 3kg drop, sounds ambitious but I like to set my sights high.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck with it richie, looking forward to seeing how you get on with this type of cycle. I think it will work really well, are you going to drop cals much or increase cardio to get the weight loss?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Going to stay around 2800 cals a day but up cardio a fair bit. I think if I dropped to 2100 cals I'd struggle to get the necessary nutrition in that I need. I enjoy eating as much as I enjoy cv anyway so it makes sense doing it like this. Trying to cram the weights in on top of it all will be tricky, might use the push/pull/leg days so I can fit it all in and still get adequate rest.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Push pull legs is working well for me at the moment, I feel ruined after sessions at the moment. Although I'm noticing recovery is crap now I'm pretty much off gear, made me realise how much difference it makes when on!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Push pull legs is working well for me at the moment, I feel ruined after sessions at the moment. Although I'm noticing recovery is crap now I'm pretty much off gear, made me realise how much difference it makes when on!


So.....what you gonna do when you go back on?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> So.....what you gonna do when you go back on?


Train like a nut case and take advantage of it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Train like a nut case and take advantage of it


I suppose training like a nut case comes easy to you!pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I suppose training like a nut case comes easy to you!pmsl


Oi! I resemble that remark :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi! I resemble that remark :laugh:


Switts swiddley swoo,,,,,suits you sir!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

All went according to plan today. Jab went well, really smooth into quad, no pip as of yet but not really expecting any as I'm not very "pippy" anyway. Pull day today.

Pull ups/ 5 sets to failure, various grips.

Cable bicep curls/ 4 sets including drop sets

Crunches into Russian twists, 5 sets x 20

Close grip pull downs/ 4 sets of 15

Hammer curls/ 4 sets of 12

Leg raises/ 3x 60 second intervals

Seated row/ 3 sets of 10.

Finished with 4000 meters of the row machine, about 18 mins.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice combo of things there Richie


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice combo of things there Richie


Thanks mate. I see what you mean about it being fairly hard going. I was knackered by the end of it and really hungry which is always a good sign that I've worked hard. Rest tomorrow the push on Thursday. I'm going to have a session of just dead lifting Friday, no massive weights, just lots of reps and good form.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I like the sound of just 3 way p/p,at the moment i do 3 way,calves and shoulders get their own day,but i may do 3 way for next 5 weeks,nice and simple..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

My first time today and didn't really plan the workout till I got going but enjoyed the variety. Push should be interesting!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> My first time today and didn't really plan the workout till I got going but enjoyed the variety. Push should be interesting!!


Changed to PPL?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. I can't fit it all in now I've up'd cv so much. Doing cv twice a week with no weights only leaves me with 3 days to cram all muscle groups in.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. I can't fit it all in now I've up'd cv so much. Doing cv twice a week with no weights only leaves me with 3 days to cram all muscle groups in.


Drastic wedding cut I'm guessing matey? I know people who do well with PPL !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Drastic wedding cut I'm guessing matey? I know people who do well with PPL !


Yes mate. Only got a month so it is pretty drastic. Bulk bulk bulk when it's all over though lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Rest day today but push tomorrow and I can't wait. Haven't worked out a routine but I'm thinking

Shoulder press

Incline flys

Weighted dips

Lat raises

Decline press

Rope pull downs

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Zero pip from jab yesterday so all good there.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Evening fellas. Rest day today but push tomorrow and I can't wait. Haven't worked out a routine but I'm thinking
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> ...


Push tomorrow for me too mate, still fiddling with the lifts but thinking of doing decline bench one week and mil press the other week and rotating them. Will do dips and cable flys every week so chest still gets hit but this way I can spread stress on shoulders a bit.

So tomorrow plan is like this (until I change my mind  )

Heavy dips

Cable flys

Mil press

Lat raises

CGBP (flat on smith)

Cable stuff for tris - some sort of super set of pull downs, press downs etc

next push session would be

Decline bench

BW dips

Cable flys

Lat raises

cgbp

cable stuff for tris


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I like the idea of rotation, ill try it. Ill have to get into the habit of logging things though or ill get lost. Cgbc is a good plan, hit tris and chest in one. Cheers mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I like the idea of rotation, ill try it. Ill have to get into the habit of logging things though or ill get lost. Cgbc is a good plan, hit tris and chest in one. Cheers mate.


I'm going to do these Charles Glass style lat raises too, note the hand position


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

They look like they use a lot of tricep too. Ill give them a go.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> They look like they use a lot of tricep too. Ill give them a go.


Yeah could well do. Have to see how it feels when doing them.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to do these Charles Glass style lat raises too, note the hand position


These are hard.

Bigbear showed me these when I met him and said I'd be better suited to these.

Give it a bash mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

They're in the agenda for tomorrow. Just been practicing the form in my office at work using mag lights for weights, got some strange looks.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> They're in the agenda for tomorrow. Just been practicing the form in my office at work using mag lights for weights, got some strange looks.


Haha love it


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> These are hard.
> 
> Bigbear showed me these when I met him and said I'd be better suited to these.
> 
> Give it a bash mate


Iuse them,killers! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> They're in the agenda for tomorrow. Just been practicing the form in my office at work using mag lights for weights, got some strange looks.


Pmsl.

You nutter


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning Richie, did the lat raises this morning, hard to shift big weight with them but felt really good, deffo a fan.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning Richie, did the lat raises this morning, hard to shift big weight with them but felt really good, deffo a fan.


Comes right down weight wise doesn't it!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Comes right down weight wise doesn't it!


Yeah had to stick to 10's to keep form good then went up to 12.5's for partials and a few sloppy ones just to hit it really hard. Worked traps pretty hard tbh, pump was great.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I knew there was something i was gonna do for boulders today.....durrrr


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Glad you told me about weights as I was going to start on 15kg. Ill use 7.5kg to nail form and go from there. Second jab just gone in, hoping to feel something soon. Ill type up workout when I'm done.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Push session.

Dips. Leaning forward to hit chest.

6x to failure.

Cable flys

6 sets, 2 high 2 medium 2 low.

Shoulder press (seated)

4 sets including drop sets starting at 80kg

Cg style raises

4 sets including drops from 10kg down to 4kg

Skull crushers

5 sets.

Press ups

6 sets of 20.

Felt nice and pumped during workout but knackered now lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Bet you're pleased you didn't grab the 15's on the lat raises :laugh:

Good session mate, have to say I'm really liking p/p/l at the moment. Feels like a proper workout rather than just annihilating one or two muscles.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Agreed mate. Only my second session but I've got a nice pump going on all over upper body instead of just chest or shoulders. Going to train like this for the next 6 weeks or so then change before I become accustomed to it. Cv tomorrow, rest Saturday and legs Sunday. I'm hoping ill be feeling the rip blend by then.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Makes you feel massive dunnit?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm going to do these Charles Glass style lat raises too, note the hand position


as performed by james L at ministry of muscle :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Makes you feel massive dunnit?


It does mate. My favourite part of this hobby is how I feel leaving the gym. Exhausted but pumped and full.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> It does mate. My favourite part of this hobby is how I feel leaving the gym. Exhausted but pumped and full.


Exactly and it never goes mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

May be down your neck of the woods in the summer to visit my sister mate. She's in shoebury. Hoping to see her in August/September.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> May be down your neck of the woods in the summer to visit my sister mate. She's in shoebury. Hoping to see her in August/September.


Be sure to give me heads up,get some gym in and food


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sounds good mate, ill keep you posted.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sh1t. Was supposed to have tomorrow night off work as its my birthday but I've been called in. Was only going to have an early night anyway, no big deal. Feel warmer tonight, slight rise in body temperature.

Food today been fairly standard, 2756 cals with 287g protein, I'm trying to stick around that.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Happy burfday for tomorrow mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening mass monsters. Cv day today.

40 min uphill run on treadmill followed by 20 mins on the rower. Weight was up a kilo today but not worried about that as I've read a few people's reviews on fast rip and its normal to gain a bit at first. Diet not good today but its my birthday so fcuk it. Work tonight till 6am then rest day tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice heads up ben

Happy Birthday matey!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice heads up ben
> 
> Happy Birthday matey!


Thanks mate. And thanks for the advice earlier. :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hit legs today, good solid session and felt petty strong.

Squats:

2x atg @120kg

2x bench [email protected] 150kg

1x bench @180kg (pb)

Extensions:

5x 75kg rep and hold.

Leg press:

5x 200kg 12 reps super slow

Ham curls

Same as extensions.

Calf raises

5 drop sets to failure.

Weight was 99kg in my gym kit minus trainers. Can feel the rip blend now, libido is running wild and have that nice fuzzy feeling all over.

Night sweats aren't severe but I am waking up with a dampish pillow. Already planning next cycle for when I finish cruise (about 8 weeks) toying with the idea of deca but have some resavations regarding water and deca d1ck. From what I've read ED is a bit of a myth with deca but need more research. I want to get up to 110kg on bulk and think deca is my best bet. Any other suggestions welcome as long as they don't involve dbol. Lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. Rough nights sleep last night. Got up and had a shower at around 02:30 as I was dripping with sweat. Ended up sleeping on a towel. Felt good when I got up at 04:45 for work though, strangely refreshed. Got plenty of fluid down me already to replace lost liquids. Cv night tonight after work, back sore from yesterday's pull session. Have a good day one and all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning fellas. Rough nights sleep last night. Got up and had a shower at around 02:30 as I was dripping with sweat. Ended up sleeping on a towel. Felt good when I got up at 04:45 for work though, strangely refreshed. Got plenty of fluid down me already to replace lost liquids. Cv night tonight after work, back sore from yesterday's pull session. Have a good day one and all.


Sounds delightful!!

Sweaty bugger


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Bit of cv this evening, total of 50 mins. Weighed in at 102kg so i seem to be gaining on this cut....somehow lol.

Abs are really visible now and veins popping up nicely down my core and shoulders. Not the big thick arterial fcukers I want, more like bits of blue string but ill take that for now. About to eat 300g salmon, broccoli and green beans for dinner. Jab tonight was a bit stingy but not bad, I was expecting a bit of pip seeing as this is my first short ester cycle but nothing so far.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Salmon and asparagus here 

Pmsl at gaining on a cut, call it a recomp :beer:

Good work though mate, really doing a great job!!

Oh, coconut milk..... 49p a can - 400ml at B&M (if you have them up there) BARGAIN!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Salmon and asparagus here
> 
> Pmsl at gaining on a cut, call it a recomp :beer:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Gone from 4000 cals to 2600ish and I've gained 2 kilos!! This hobby has me beat but I love it.

Don't have B&M up here but I've found a shop called notes that does it for 60p

Great addition to a shake.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Gone from 4000 cals to 2600ish and I've gained 2 kilos!! This hobby has me beat but I love it.
> 
> Don't have B&M up here but I've found a shop called notes that does it for 60p
> 
> Great addition to a shake.


Lol, you sir..... Are a freak! If I did 2600 cals I'd drop 10kg in a week probably pmsl

60p will certainly do, I love it. Going to grab one now lol

Coconut milk and Mint Choc whey :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Salmon and asparagus here
> 
> Pmsl at gaining on a cut, call it a recomp :beer:
> 
> ...


Just got a b&m here. WTF is it?? Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Bit of cv this evening, total of 50 mins. Weighed in at 102kg so i seem to be gaining on this cut....somehow lol.
> 
> Abs are really visible now and veins popping up nicely down my core and shoulders. Not the big thick arterial fcukers I want, more like bits of blue string but ill take that for now. About to eat 300g salmon, broccoli and green beans for dinner. Jab tonight was a bit stingy but not bad, I was expecting a bit of pip seeing as this is my first short ester cycle but nothing so far.


Sounds awesome mate, can't wait to get on a rip blend myself, hoping for good things. 102kg with abs is excellent as well!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning gents. After boasting about lack of pip last night I now have pip. Lol

Not bad, just dead leg. Been invited to rugby train with another club tonight and i think ill go, nothing makes you forget about a sore leg like having a 18 stone sweaty fcuker standing on your head. Going to up cals a bit from now on. I know I'm trying to cut but the amount I'm on doesn't seem to be enough, got to eat calories to burn calories right?!

Ill aim for 3000 for a bit and see where that takes me.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning gents. After boasting about lack of pip last night I now have pip. Lol
> 
> Not bad, just dead leg. Been invited to rugby train with another club tonight and i think ill go, nothing makes you forget about a sore leg like having a 18 stone sweaty fcuker standing on your head. Going to up cals a bit from now on. I know I'm trying to cut but the amount I'm on doesn't seem to be enough, got to eat calories to burn calories right?!
> 
> Ill aim for 3000 for a bit and see where that takes me.


It's about getting a decent balance when cutting from what I can tell, based on your end goal and how long you want to take doing it. I don't see the need to run yourself in to the ground unless shooting for seriously low bf% tbh. A steady cut with reasonable calories and good amount of cardio should be more achievable/maintainable in my view but others will disagree, depends on what works for each person I suppose.

3000 cals for your body weight and level of activity, gym, running, rugby etc would still be under maintenance I would think and the gear will be helping use the calories more efficiently so I'd give it a go and see what happens for a few weeks.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I think you could be right. I've seriously underestimated my maintainence amount. I went for 2600 as a ball park figure and that's way too low now I look at it.

I'm not aiming for sub 10% bf, around 12 would be great at my age (38)

Also eating so low probably meant I'm not getting the required nutrients I need especially whilst on gear. Thanks for that mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I think you could be right. I've seriously underestimated my maintainence amount. I went for 2600 as a ball park figure and that's way too low now I look at it.
> 
> I'm not aiming for sub 10% bf, around 12 would be great at my age (38)
> 
> Also eating so low probably meant I'm not getting the required nutrients I need especially whilst on gear. Thanks for that mate.


Amazing how little 2600 is in terms of food isn't it! Couple of meals, shake and a snack and its done lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Sacked rugby last night in favour of some rest which I felt I needed. Ate well last night and got to bed early but sleep broken all night as per usual.

Push night tonight, something like this:

Incline bench

Weighted dips

Seated db press

Super set lay raise/front raise

Cable flys

Skull crushers.

Weighted press ups to finish.

Looking forward to getting that lot done later.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate, tren keeping you awake is it?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning Ben. Yes mate, get to sleep ok but waking 2 or 3 times during the night. Pretty sweaty too, got a towel to lay on last night. Part and parcel of the med I suppose and in a way I'm glad as I know it's working. I don't have anything to compare this fusion gear too as its my first short cycle but it seems really potent if veins/libido/night sweats are anything to go by.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just got a b&m here. WTF is it?? Lol


Lol, it's a shop which sells brands cheaper than all the supermarkets


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Veins that have appeared running down bottom of my ribs towards hips.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, it's a shop which sells brands cheaper than all the supermarkets


I'm in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Veins that have appeared running down bottom of my ribs towards hips.
> View attachment 119679


Freak


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You have veins now? and abs? sigh....

dead to me...dead to me.....hee hee...

only teasing, not really...your abs look amazing in your avi.....

sod...

:tongue:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Thanks flubs. Took ages to find them though. I saw a pic of your back in @biglbs journal, very strong and athletic. Good job mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Flubs said:


> You have veins now? and abs? sigh....
> 
> dead to me...dead to me.....hee hee...
> 
> ...


I agree Flubs, he's got all 'one direction' on us! :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It's temporary!!! Once honeymoon Is over "operation Bane" will commence and the abs will be gone forever*

(*or until I go on another beach holiday)


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> It's temporary!!! Once honeymoon Is over "operation Bane" will commence and the abs will be gone forever*
> 
> (*or until I go on another beach holiday)


lol, mate if/when I get abs I'll be getting them out at any given opportunity, even when it isn't in any way appropriate :laugh:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Like at funerals? Lol. They'll come quick to you mate once you start on your cut.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

well if I ever see an actual ab on my body I won't be getting 'em out anywhere cos I will have fainted on the spot in disbelief....lol...tis but a dream.....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good push session tonight although I was shocked how quick I hit the wall. Started like a train and finished like a sloth!! Lol

Incline bench:

4 sets at 45kg 1 set @ 50kg

Dips:

5 sets to failure.

Shoulder press:

5 sets @ 32.5kg

Cable flys:

4 sets, didn't make a note of weight

Skull crushers:

4 sets @ 35kg

Cg style raises:

4 sets @10kg, 1 set @ 12.5kg

Finished with press ups, 4 sets using different hand positions.

Really tired after but pumped and full feeling.

Salmon and veg for dinner again, still hungry so ill whack a shake down before bed.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Chest and shoulders in bits from yesterday, lovely tight feeling right across my top half. Got a bit of time later so will hit the gym but have no plan yet. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning gents. Can't beat getting up at 4am on a Saturday! Was really tired last night, in bed for 20:30 and slept ok most of the night. No real sweats last night, why aren't they consistent? But having some mental vivid dreams. Might stay up to watch the mayweather fight tonight, love watching him box. Day off tomorrow so ill be hitting legs, might try a new routine as I'm bored of current one. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Morning buddy,yes about time for a change,how about 20 plus reps,to burn the last bit of fat and pump the legs solid!?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Was just typing a post to ask advice on change of routine, you beat me to it. Ill go for high reps tomorrow then mate. Thanks mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Was just typing a post to ask advice on change of routine, you beat me to it. Ill go for high reps tomorrow then mate. Thanks mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Morning buddy,yes about time for a change,how about 20 plus reps,to burn the last bit of fat and pump the legs solid!?


Nasty bastard!! Pmsl

Have fun richie!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Not my idea of fun but its what's required I suppose. Cant see the mrs being to impressed when I crawl up the aisle instead of walk but never mind lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Not my idea of fun but its what's required I suppose. Cant see the mrs being to impressed when I crawl up the aisle instead of walk but never mind lol.


Helping you off the bog should really make her honeymoon pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Richie....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

And to you flubs. Have fun.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs today. Stuck to the plan of 4 sets of 20.

Squats @70kg

Leg press @125kg

Extensions @85kg

Sldl @70kg

Then calf raise drop sets x 5 to failure. Simple but effective session and I've already got that warm tight feeling in my quads.

Sunday roast just consisted of beef and veg


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Pull day today, going to include deals as I'm feeling tip top at the moment. Had a bit of a drop in libido last week, not sure why but it came back yesterday with the force of a charging bull so happy with that (mrs is too!!)

Weight is 100kg so I'm fairly stable at that although I've dropped a bit since upping calories. Also had a bit of acne on my shoulders but b5 seems to clearing that up now, I got lazy with vits, taking b5, b6 and vit c but sorted again now. Thought I'd be fed up with eod jabs but its just part of the routine now. Have a good bank holiday. :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Vit b5 is the acne cure mate every person needs a different dose but at the right dose itl sort anyone out !

Lucky for us we only need a few gram


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. I just didn't get round to getting any. Lazy t*at basically!! Lol

It's dried them up nicely although a few marks. A 6 minute holiday will cure it. Lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Pull day sorted.

Lat pull downs. 5x5 stack

Hammer curls drop sets. 4 sets from 25kg to 12.5kg

Crunches. 5 sets to failure

Row. 4 sets, various grips.

Cable curls. 4 drop sets from 37.5kg

Ab rope pull down. 4 sets of 20.

Had a 10 minute breather then went onto deads.

2x [email protected] 110kg

2x [email protected] 170kg

2x 3 @ 210kg.

Must of worked hard as I was starving by the end. Just had 350g of salmon with veg and a jacket potato.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Just up after a rough night shift. Off for an hours cardio now before work again tonight.

Just discovered tesco finest BBQ marinade for chicken. Don't know what the macros are (don't want to know tbh lol) but my god it's its damn good!!! Have a good day fellas.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Just up after a rough night shift. Off for an hours cardio now before work again tonight.
> 
> Just discovered tesco finest BBQ marinade for chicken. Don't know what the macros are (don't want to know tbh lol) but my god it's its damn good!!! Have a good day fellas.


Have a good one,ps i still cannot beleive how well you're looking in avi!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. All the credit, I mean this, goes to the lads on here. I wouldn't have a clue without you lot. Feel good at the moment. And the mrs is loving the abs! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Have a good one,ps i still cannot beleive how well you're looking in avi!


[email protected] isn't he :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. All the credit, I mean this, goes to the lads on here. I wouldn't have a clue without you lot. Feel good at the moment. And the mrs is loving the abs! Lol


I think all the credit is yours mate,we just advised


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good cardio session this afternoon. I find it strange that tren makes you a bit breathless when doing everyday things like walking up stairs but when you start running everything is fine. Done 20 mins stepper, 20 mins spin bike and 20 mins run up a slight hill. Sweat was pouring out of me which I kind of like tbh. I always go for the equipment furthest from the air con. Makes me feel like I've worked harder if I'm dripping after lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Push session.

Incline press, 5 sets @ 42.5kg

Shoulder press. 5 sets @ 32.5kg (struggled)

Tricep rope push down. 5 sets @ 31.25kg

Incline fly. ; sets @ 22.5 kg

Cg style raises 4 sets @ 10kg drop set to 5kg

Skull crushers 4 sets @ 30kg

Dips 4 sets to failure.

Felt strong and pumped today, veins standing out all over shoulders and chest. Got 500g chicken thighs to eat now with veg.

Work tonight and I really can't be bothered tbh. Only 8 more shifts till I get 3 weeks off though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I bet you looked awsome mate,nice to hear you this pleased!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I bet you looked awsome mate,nice to hear you this pleased!


Thanks mate. Really feel like I've progressed in the last month or so. No rest though, I'm eager to kick on further.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Really feel like I've progressed in the last month or so. No rest though, I'm eager to kick on further.


Sounds like your on it mate! How's the short esters going?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like your on it mate! How's the short esters going?


Really well mate. The way forward for me I think from now on. The difference between tren e and ace is a real eye opener. The eod jabbing is a pain but its only a quick blast so ill put up with it. Pip isn't as bad as I thought it would be but did get a bit after one jab, cleared in a day though. I think I might run one more cut blast before bulking over winter. This time ill go for 2ml eod instead on 1ml. The blend I'm on is 90mg prop, 70 mast p and 70 tren ace so 2ml should be cheeky.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Really well mate. The way forward for me I think from now on. The difference between tren e and ace is a real eye opener. The eod jabbing is a pain but its only a quick blast so ill put up with it. Pip isn't as bad as I thought it would be but did get a bit after one jab, cleared in a day though. I think I might run one more cut blast before bulking over winter. This time ill go for 2ml eod instead on 1ml. The blend I'm on is 90mg prop, 70 mast p and 70 tren ace so 2ml should be cheeky.


Ffs mate, your meant to say - no rob, it's a little poo.

Now I want some 

Lol.

Glad it's going well mate, 2ml eod will be more than cheeky, that's rapist territory pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cant wait to do same cycle. Long esters are a pain imo so jabbing eod is worth it for god like results lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cant wait to do same cycle. Long esters are a pain imo so jabbing eod is worth it for god like results lol


Defo better for cutting. Short 6 week blasts got to be better for recovery too but I think next bulk ill revert back to long esters. Haven't finished this blast yet and I'm already thinking two blasts ahead!! Lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Really feel like I've progressed in the last month or so. No rest though, I'm eager to kick on further.


Superb attitude mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see everyone looking to shorter esters and courses,my work is half done:thumb:

As i have said 3/4 weeks on and 2/3 weeks off is far better for you,with a good balance of everything you need for SUSTAINED GROWTH and that is the key point,receptors will thank you,guys try Tren h


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

And you think that the gains made on such a short blast are sustainable with 2/3 weeks off in between?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see everyone looking to shorter esters and courses,my work is half done:thumb:
> 
> As i have said 3/4 weeks on and 2/3 weeks off is far better for you,with a good balance of everything you need for SUSTAINED GROWTH and that is the key point,receptors will thank you,guys try Tren h


Disagree on 3-4 weeks on...8-12 depending on the compounds

long estered test, short estered tren ED jabs.

Tren H worse than A but better than E from what I've tried...

tren E is ****e in comparison to the other two..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> And you think that the gains made on such a short blast are sustainable with 2/3 weeks off in between?


Yes you need to try it mate,for growth 4 on and 2 off is good,for cutting 3 or 4 on and 2 to 3 off is doable ,best to use minimul peps on off weeks,just am and pm,to ensure yourself imo,it is still cheaper than rinning just long aas too,if you use quality gear.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Disagree on 3-4 weeks on...8-12 depending on the compounds
> 
> long estered test, short estered tren ED jabs.
> 
> ...


The spice of life,good to have your own opinion buddy,this is mine:thumb:

I have consistantly tried many approaches over the years and i am left with this conclusion ,,,for me!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> The spice of life,good to have your own opinion buddy,this is mine:thumb:
> 
> I have consistantly tried many approaches over the years and i am left with this conclusion ,,,for me!


I'd agree with the 4-6 on if it was a SHIC style ? Haha yeh my ~3 years of AAS experience is pretty inferior but have had good results from sticking to popular 'guidelines' with a bit of adaptation '


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'd agree with the 4-6 on if it was a SHIC style ? Haha yeh my ~3 years of AAS experience is pretty inferior but have had good results from sticking to popular 'guidelines' with a bit of adaptation '


I am not digging at you buddy in any way whatsoever,not my style

This is actualy Paul Boreson based but lower dose:cool2:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am not digging at you buddy in any way whatsoever,not my style
> 
> This is actualy Paul Boreson based but lower dose:cool2:


Didn't think you were mate at all! I'll google Paul boreson !


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Didn't think you were mate at all! I'll google Paul boreson !


Correct me if i am wrong ,i think he came up with SHIC,but doses were like ...huge


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Nice long long sleep today by my standards, got 5 hours in.

Aching a bit today so went for a swim to ease joints off a touch. What is it about swimming that makes you so damn hungry after!!? I know it burns a lot of cals but so does running and I'm never ravenous after that.

Put food into myfitnesspal, 2900 cals today so might stick an extra shake in to bump things up a bit. Got no blues left so next couple of jabs will be with greens, bonus. My quads are starting to feel the strain of jabbing now as its the only place I pin. May have to try using glutes. Have a good night all.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pecs mate, really easy but not with greens!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

What gauge pin mate? I think I read that @biglbs used greens in his pecs but he's not human so it doesn't count. Lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

blimmin 'eck! you're gonna stab yourself in the boobies?.....ooooooooww!!!!

Hey Richie....hope you are well...just a swooshing thru....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi flubs. Thanks for the swoosh. Ill give my man boobs a stab if it gives my long suffering quads a break!! Have a good weekend mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> What gauge pin mate? I think I read that @biglbs used greens in his pecs but he's not human so it doesn't count. Lol


3/4" Orange ones are good. Or blues.

Orange is best IME

Don't listen to him, he sharpens a macdonalds straw


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Might try 1/2ml in each.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Biglbs latest jab.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ooof that looks like it would be a bit pippy


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Off for some training this afternoon. Spinning followed by a sauna. Might treat myself to a 6 minute holiday at the sun bed too. Last shift tonight before my weekend starts tomorrow afternoon. Mrs wants to do some fell running up the dales so that'll do for tomorrow's cv. Weight was 99.6kg this morning so coming down now after initial gain on cycle. Not really bothered about weight now tbh, just using it as a guideline. Trousers feel loose round the waist and tops feel tight so that's a result. Friday night at work is resistance night as all the lads get take aways and eat them in my office. I've got two chicken breasts and some veg


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Off for some training this afternoon. Spinning followed by a sauna. Might treat myself to a 6 minute holiday at the sun bed too. Last shift tonight before my weekend starts tomorrow afternoon. Mrs wants to do some fell running up the dales so that'll do for tomorrow's cv. Weight was 99.6kg this morning so coming down now after initial gain on cycle. Not really bothered about weight now tbh, just using it as a guideline. Trousers feel loose round the waist and tops feel tight so that's a result. Friday night at work is resistance night as all the lads get take aways and eat them in my office. I've got two chicken breasts and some veg


Sounds like a good plan Richie. Fell running eh, sounds good! Should nuke some calories nicely. I haven't weighed myself for a week or so as not really bothered at the moment. Will keep more track of it when I start the diet properly after PCT.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I used to do a lot of orienteering in the army and always found running over rough terrain for more interesting than plodding around on the road. The mind is occupied with your footing and route so less time to think about how fcuked you are lol.

You're hitting pb's in natty mode mate and cals and training sound like they're on point so ill doubt you've lost much muscle, just fat and water. Is your next cycle a cut?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I used to do a lot of orienteering in the army and always found running over rough terrain for more interesting than plodding around on the road. The mind is occupied with your footing and route so less time to think about how fcuked you are lol.
> 
> You're hitting pb's in natty mode mate and cals and training sound like they're on point so ill doubt you've lost much muscle, just fat and water. Is your next cycle a cut?


I did a but of that sort of thing in my youth when i was fit! It's good fun but would ruin me now in minutes I reckon.

Yes next cycle will be a cut. I'm aiming for around 12% or somewhere in that region before thinking of adding again. 12% would be ideal for me but I've never tried to get lean before so will just see how it goes. No idea what i am at the moment but It's more than 12!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Few hot flushes over the last day or two. Not unpleasant but warm face and hands. Don't appear to be going red though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Few hot flushes over the last day or two. Not unpleasant but warm face and hands. Don't appear to be going red though.


I get that daily pmsl Carbs do it to me!!

Hope all is well bud


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

All good thanks mate. Haven't taken any AI on this blast so maybe oestrogen getting a little high and causing flushes. Adex time I reckon lol. Hope alls good with you mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I get that daily pmsl Carbs do it to me!!
> 
> Hope all is well bud


Time of the month?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's next week mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Push session.

Ohp: oly bar plus 40kg. 4 sets of 10

Upright row (technically a pull) 50kg 4 sets of 12

Lat raises. 4 sets @ 15kg

Flat smith press 4 sets 100kg

Cable fly 3 sets @18.75 kg done real slow with big squeeze at top.

Incline press 4 sets @ 47.5kg

Tricep dips 3 sets to failure

Skull crushers 4 sets @30kg.

Pump in my delts was immense. Painful and satisfying at the same time. Sitting down to roast beef now and, being a rebel, I'm having Yorkshire puddings too


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Leg day.

Leg press: [email protected] 180kg

Extensions: [email protected] 90kg

Sldl: [email protected] 60kg

Squats: [email protected] 90kg

Calf raises: drop sets x5

Weighted lunges: 3x20 (10 per leg)

Finished with some cardio, 30 minutes.

Felt good last couple of days in the gym, weight dropping steady now but retaining strength.

If I feel this good tomorrow ill do a pull session, if not then ill just do cardio.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Managed to get my hands on loads of cheap meat this week (ask no questions) so good excuse to hit keto for the last two weeks before wedding. Got to double jab tomorrow, need to introduce my cruise dose (200mg tri test) so I don't crash when I come off the prop in 10 days. Can I jab fast and slow esters in same barrel or better keeping them apart? Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Managed to get my hands on loads of cheap meat this week (ask no questions) so good excuse to hit keto for the last two weeks before wedding. Got to double jab tomorrow, need to introduce my cruise dose (200mg tri test) so I don't crash when I come off the prop in 10 days. Can I jab fast and slow esters in same barrel or better keeping them apart? Thanks for any help on this.


Same barrel mate, I've used long short and water in same barrel lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. That'll save me a jab.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cardio today. Screwed my calories up yesterday so didn't think I'd be able to justify a pull session with 1659 cals in me.

Done 60 mins total burning 934 cals today. Sorted food for tonight's night shift so should be ok for pull tomorrow. Jab done today, third jab running I've had cough straight after jabbing. I'm aspirating and no blood coming out with pin and I feel fine afterwards so I'm not sure what's going on. Weight today was 98.9kg but that's no suprise considering how little I ate yesterday.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cardio today. Screwed my calories up yesterday so didn't think I'd be able to justify a pull session with 1659 cals in me.
> 
> Done 60 mins total burning 934 cals today. Sorted food for tonight's night shift so should be ok for pull tomorrow. Jab done today, third jab running I've had cough straight after jabbing. I'm aspirating and no blood coming out with pin and I feel fine afterwards so I'm not sure what's going on. Weight today was 98.9kg but that's no suprise considering how little I ate yesterday.


One day won't hurt mate, back on it today by the sound of it


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Cardio today. Screwed my calories up yesterday so didn't think I'd be able to justify a pull session with 1659 cals in me.
> 
> Done 60 mins total burning 934 cals today. Sorted food for tonight's night shift so should be ok for pull tomorrow. Jab done today, third jab running I've had cough straight after jabbing. I'm aspirating and no blood coming out with pin and I feel fine afterwards so I'm not sure what's going on. Weight today was 98.9kg but that's no suprise considering how little I ate yesterday.


I cough if I go to shallow mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I cough if I go to shallow mate?


I go balls deep if that helps?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I cough if I go to shallow mate?


Could be mate. I'm getting sore now so maybe not going in deep enough.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Pull day today. Thinking of doing a bit more on rear delts as I've neglected thm a bit since doing ppl. I'm thinking:

Face pulls/hammer grip curls/pull ups/cable curls/BOR/ez bar curls/straight bar pull downs. Ill finish with various ab exercises.

Serious night sweats last night, mrs unimpressed by the amount of washing liquid we are using for bed clothes lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking great here still mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Caught in a circle where I'm seeing improvement in my body through hard work so I'm working harder to see even more If that makes sense. Really starting to think I could do with a serious training partner though, extra motivation wouldn't hurt.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Caught in a circle where I'm seeing improvement in my body through hard work so I'm working harder to see even more If that makes sense. Really starting to think I could do with a serious training partner though, extra motivation wouldn't hurt.


Remember you can only do so much....better slower and consistant,just as i am doing losing it....no rush,it is what you have at the end ,not what you think you may have had...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Caught in a circle where I'm seeing improvement in my body through hard work so I'm working harder to see even more If that makes sense. Really starting to think I could do with a serious training partner though, extra motivation wouldn't hurt.


Good ones are so hard to find though I've found. I like training with a mate now and again but ultimately I think I train better on my own. Would be good to have somebody on hand to help with forced reps, negatives etc but again finding somebody who actually knows how to do that properly is hard too


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Remember you can only do so much....better slower and consistant,just as i am doing losing it....no rush,it is what you have at the end ,not what you think you may have had...


Patience never a strong point with me lol.

Wise words though, I've been doing this a year properly now and I've learnt that nothing happens overnight. Like you say mate, it's the end that's important, not the beginning.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good ones are so hard to find though I've found. I like training with a mate now and again but ultimately I think I train better on my own. Would be good to have somebody on hand to help with forced reps, negatives etc but again finding somebody who actually knows how to do that properly is hard too


Agreed,i meet up with BB4 a bit and he is great,only problem is times,i am so random,as my body often tells me when it is time or it may say leave it,,,,so hard.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Patience never a strong point with me lol.
> 
> Wise words though, I've been doing this a year properly now and I've learnt that nothing happens overnight. Like you say mate, it's the end that's important, not the beginning.


Thanks buddy,very kind


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good ones are so hard to find though I've found. I like training with a mate now and again but ultimately I think I train better on my own. Would be good to have somebody on hand to help with forced reps, negatives etc but again finding somebody who actually knows how to do that properly is hard too


It's the heavy reps I think I'm lacking on due to being on my own or with my lady. Think in lacking 5% effort due to fear of failing without a spot. Good ones are hard to find though, most in my gym are just mirror boys who quote knowledge straight from the Internet.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> It's the heavy reps I think I'm lacking on due to being on my own or with my lady. Think in lacking 5% effort due to fear of failing without a spot. Good ones are hard to find though, most in my gym are just mirror boys who quote knowledge straight from the Internet.


That psychological boost of a spotter that knows what they are doing makes a big difference for me, especially for things like bench, shoulder press etc where if you fail without one it could go badly!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That psychological boost of a spotter that knows what they are doing makes a big difference for me, especially for things like bench, shoulder press etc where if you fail without one it could go badly!


Amen to that! Very much so mind over matter with the comfort of safety.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't be doing with a every time training partner there always late!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Richie..I don't mean to be forward or anything but your avi is great! I remember a while ago you putting a pic up and saying you had while to go to look great etc...well, I think you can safely say you have done a stirling job on that front...

again, i'm not being forward ..just saying as I see it, I hope you don't mind...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hi Richie..I don't mean to be forward or anything but your avi is great! I remember a while ago you putting a pic up and saying you had while to go to look great etc...well, I think you can safely say you have done a stirling job on that front...
> 
> again, i'm not being forward ..just saying as I see it, I hope you don't mind...


Thanks flubs, and no I don't think you're being forward. Lol. I don't think anyone on this forum will ever be 100% happy with how they look and we all keep trying to improve. Hope you are well and training hard as ever. Thanks for stopping by, always nice to see you.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks flubs, and no I don't think you're being forward. Lol. I don't think anyone on this forum will ever be 100% happy with how they look and we all keep trying to improve. Hope you are well and training hard as ever. Thanks for stopping by, always nice to see you.


I'll never be happy, end of :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon slackers. Nothing really to report today, total rest day until starting work.

Did manage to jab without coughing which was a bonus. Push day tomorrow will be something like this.

Incline db press

Ohp with oly bar

Weighted dips

Lat raises

Flat bench flys then onto various tricep movements.

Might chuck in upright rows too if I have time as this really seems to hit the spot with me.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Push day went ok.

Incline press x [email protected] 100kg

Db shoulder press 5x 32.5kg

Seated fly x 5 weight unknown

Lat raise/front raise super set x4

Flat smith press [email protected] 100kg

Weighted dips 3 sets to failure.

Tricep blow out on cables.

Body weight was 98 dead.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning shlags. Slept long and heavy the last two night, I think it's safe to say tren has left the building. Feel better for the rest too.

Push day today, can't wait tbh. I'm better and stronger on pull day but prefer push. Just running on cruise dose and proviron now and feeling good. Off work for three weeks now so just putting final touches to wedding plans on Friday, not much to do, just tie up some loose ends. Have a good day gents.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning shlags. Slept long and heavy the last two night, I think it's safe to say tren has left the building. Feel better for the rest too.
> 
> Push day today, can't wait tbh. I'm better and stronger on pull day but prefer push. Just running on cruise dose and proviron now and feeling good. Off work for three weeks now so just putting final touches to wedding plans on Friday, not much to do, just tie up some loose ends. Have a good day gents.


Pleased with how that little blast went then mate? Did you take any before and after pics?

Best of luck for the wedding, you'll have a great day, just remember to take time away from the crowd to enjoy it with your (then) wife!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate, really happy. Only ran 1 vial for 3 weeks but I think if I was to do 6 weeks and add var then the results would be great. Only pics I have are these. First one end of bulk 105.6kg second one is my avi at 99.4kg. 



Looking forward to honeymoon. Although just been reading on the news about violence and trouble in Tunisia. Great!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great work mate. Not seen the news on that! Probably blow over in a day, usually does.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

looking great Richie. if i dont speak to you before mate have a great wedding and honeymoon you worked hard bro and deserve the rest X

drop me a text anytime bro you have my number !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. I'm sure we'll enjoy it. Ill drop you a text in the week. Have a good one mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Great push session. Not so much the workout which was decent enough but a really good crowd of lads in. The banter was ferocious but good natured. Days like that remind me that this is hobby to enjoy and not just slave over.

Incline bench: 4x 45kg

Ohp short bar 4 x 80kg (killed me)

Seated fly 4x god knows what weight, the machine lies

Upright row 5x 60kg

Flat db press 4x 50kg

Single arm lat raise (cable) 4x 11.25kg

Cable fly 4x 22.50kg.

Tricep mash up after that.

Really pumped and feeling full after. Got 300g of salmon down me straight after with some veg.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking awesome mate!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Energy levels from sleeping properly are really high, I feel like I could keep going when I'm in the gym but experience tells me otherwise. Lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Energy levels from sleeping properly are really high, I feel like I could keep going when I'm in the gym but experience tells me otherwise. Lol.


Sounds perfect then mate, diet must be nailed!!

Yeah I have those days, looking to do something else but then realise you've done enough


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Was going to test today but literally have nothing to do so fcuk it, I'm training. Might have an arm blowout with some pull ups/press ups thrown in. Pools open too so will swim for an hour for some non weight bearing cv.

Tpw delivery at 14:00, just some whey.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. Sun is out sky is blue and I'm hitting the gym for a pull session. Going to include deads today as I'm feeling good and I've neglected deads a bit since starting this cut. Mrs off work now so no doubt she will have a job list for me to complete today so won't get much rest after gym. On a side note, had a conversation with a mate about bsi mast. He said his was like cloudy water with "bits" in it. I have a vial so drew some out of interest. Looks like pineapple juice. I'm fcuked if I'm putting that in my leg. Said he's been on his for 4 weeks and felt nothing so mined been binned.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning fellas. Sun is out sky is blue and I'm hitting the gym for a pull session. Going to include deads today as I'm feeling good and I've neglected deads a bit since starting this cut. Mrs off work now so no doubt she will have a job list for me to complete today so won't get much rest after gym. On a side note, had a conversation with a mate about bsi mast. He said his was like cloudy water with "bits" in it. I have a vial so drew some out of interest. Looks like pineapple juice. I'm fcuked if I'm putting that in my leg. Said he's been on his for 4 weeks and felt nothing so mined been binned.


I have not heard one good thing about that gear,weak or pippy is all!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Only got it by default mate. Inconsistent seems to be the general opinion. I've done really well on fusion so ill stick with that although I'm cruising in prochem t400 at the moment which I find to be decent.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Only got it by default mate. Inconsistent seems to be the general opinion. I've done really well on fusion so ill stick with that although I'm cruising in prochem t400 at the moment which I find to be decent.


I recon your safe there mate,Bsi seems more consistantly bad than good..:cool:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning fellas. Sun is out sky is blue and I'm hitting the gym for a pull session. Going to include deads today as I'm feeling good and I've neglected deads a bit since starting this cut. Mrs off work now so no doubt she will have a job list for me to complete today so won't get much rest after gym. On a side note, had a conversation with a mate about bsi mast. He said his was like cloudy water with "bits" in it. I have a vial so drew some out of interest. Looks like pineapple juice. I'm fcuked if I'm putting that in my leg. Said he's been on his for 4 weeks and felt nothing so mined been binned.


Hmm think I'd have done the same mate, bloody annoying to waste the cash though. Not a lab I'll be trying anytime soon tbh. Glad the fusion is good, heard a few good reports on it


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Only got it by default mate. Inconsistent seems to be the general opinion. I've done really well on fusion so ill stick with that although I'm cruising in prochem t400 at the moment which I find to be decent.


What you used from fusion? Ive got some fastrip sitting here looking forward to jabbing it


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I can't fault it. It's not the cheapest but ill pay if its decent which it is. I've already ordered 3 more vials along with var for when I get back off honeymoon. The mast makes you feel like you're walking around in a big fluffy onesie and defo counteracts any nasty tren sides.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> What you used from fusion? Ive got some fastrip sitting here looking forward to jabbing it


Used their t500 and tren e then went onto fast rip. worked a treat, really good stuff.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dirty roiding sod!

That is all


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Dirty roiding sod!
> 
> That is all


I used creatine too but the sh1t was a bit much for me.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> I used creatine too but the sh1t was a bit much for me.


Leave that to the junkies like Rob mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I used creatine too but the sh1t was a bit much for me.


You probably jabbed 5ml in 

:lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning monsters. Torrential rain and high winds up here, perfect for getting married in! Not bothered, plan to eat crap and may even have a (weak) shandy later. Have a good one fellas.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning monsters. Torrential rain and high winds up here, perfect for getting married in! Not bothered, plan to eat crap and may even have a (weak) shandy later. Have a good one fellas.


Good luck mate and remember to enjoy yourself!!! That means get pished lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck mate and remember to enjoy yourself!!! That means get pished lol


Cheers mate, looking forward to it now.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Have a realy crackin time mate,enjoy every second!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers Tom. Ill post a pic or two when I get round to it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have fun mate!

Couple of double bi poses for the album would be nice


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. There will be a degree of flexing going on.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

@R0BLET wanted a bicep shot. This was a suprise from the gym lads.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 122350
> @R0BLET wanted a bicep shot. This was a suprise from the gym lads.


Fookin 'A'!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 122350
> @R0BLET wanted a bicep shot. This was a suprise from the gym lads.


Mates that's brilliant!

Hope you've had a good day  x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha awesome! Hope you've had a good day mate

Another person bigger than you @R0BLET Pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning gents. Had a great day yesterday, bride looked great and the weather even changed for the better. No training until tomorrow, got the boys coming over for the frotch fight later so making dips and man proofing the house. Have a good weekend fellas.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning gents. Had a great day yesterday, bride looked great and the weather even changed for the better. No training until tomorrow, got the boys coming over for the frotch fight later so making dips and man proofing the house. Have a good weekend fellas.


Have a good weekend mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Trained back and bi's today with a mate. He hasn't trained for a while so thought it was my civic duty to rip him to bits.

Pull ups: 5 sets various grips all to failure

BOR: 70kg 5 sets of 12

Super set close grip pull downs/straight bar pull downs 4 sets of 10 each

Dead lifts: 2 sets of 12 @ 140kg 1 set of 6 @ 180kg 1 set of 2 @ 210kg

Various biceps on cable and free weights.

Felt strong due to the amount of sugary carby crap I ate yesterday. Diet back on point today and will remain so until I go on holiday on Wednesday.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Evening fellas. Trained back and bi's today with a mate. He hasn't trained for a while so thought it was my civic duty to rip him to bits.
> 
> Pull ups: 5 sets various grips all to failure
> 
> ...


Always nice to ruin a mate at the gym lol

Good session mate :beer:

Glad weekend has gone well, sounds perfect.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Trained legs yesterday for the first time in 13 days. Feeling it now. Going for a push session today with the same mate I ruined on Sunday, glutton for punishment. Any ideas for hitting bottom of pecs? I've tried decline presses but the underside of my chest doesn't seem to want to tighten up, maybe it's just excess fat. Also going to make more of an effort to grow my arms at least an inch. I've been stuck on 17" for long enough now but they seem stubborn. Enjoy your day fellas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning men. Trained legs yesterday for the first time in 13 days. Feeling it now. Going for a push session today with the same mate I ruined on Sunday, glutton for punishment. Any ideas for hitting bottom of pecs? I've tried decline presses but the underside of my chest doesn't seem to want to tighten up, maybe it's just excess fat. Also going to make more of an effort to grow my arms at least an inch. I've been stuck on 17" for long enough now but they seem stubborn. Enjoy your day fellas.


Hope it was a good session mate 

Mine is stubborn as fook for growing lol

But the lower part of it looks wánk. I think it's just a case of keep smashing it from all angles to just grow in general 

As for arms..... Rockin' 12" pipes here so can't offer any advice. I just work to failure then drop set the buggers lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hope it was a good session mate
> 
> Mine is stubborn as fook for growing lol
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. The 3 areas I really want to improve are bi's, calves and lower pecs. Reckon your right about smashing them all with drop sets and hit chest from all angels.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. The 3 areas I really want to improve are bi's, calves and lower pecs. Reckon your right about smashing them all with drop sets and hit chest from all angels.


 @Ginger Ben is rocking some calves, see if he bangs a pic up!

You have a good chest IMO mate (nohomo)

Just keep doing what you do! :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks pal. In search of perfection as ever I guess. Next short blast is sorted now. Taking @biglbs advice and just doing a 6 weeker. 1.5ml fast rip eod, 100mg anavar ed 50mg proviron ed. AI as needed. Aim is for 2900 cals a day.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks pal. In search of perfection as ever I guess. Next short blast is sorted now. Taking @biglbs advice and just doing a 6 weeker. 1.5ml fast rip eod, 100mg anavar ed 50mg proviron ed. AI as needed. Aim is for 2900 cals a day.


That should tighten things up even further mate. When you starting?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks pal. In search of perfection as ever I guess. Next short blast is sorted now. Taking @biglbs advice and just doing a 6 weeker. 1.5ml fast rip eod, 100mg anavar ed 50mg proviron ed. AI as needed. Aim is for 2900 cals a day.


Tell me about it!! 

FFS, you make me sick you junkie...... Only jelly :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I land back in the uk a week on Wednesday. Ill start on Thursday. All gear is fusion pharma apart from prov which is bayer. Hoping it gets me a decent level of lean for the summer, if that lot doesn't then nothing will lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Tell me about it!!
> 
> FFS, you make me sick you junkie...... Only jelly :lol:


Ill post up stash pic just for extra temptation for you mate lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ill post up stash pic just for extra temptation for you mate lol


No!!

I could have same stash as you buy friday.... So don't temp me pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> No!!
> 
> I could have same stash as you buy friday.... So don't temp me pmsl


Do it!! Tren is the best


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it!! Tren is the best


Hush you!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. Got back to the uk early this morning. Great holiday, burnt to a crisp and lighter than I'd like to be but ill soon have the weight back on me.

Champing at the bit to get to the gym and start this short blast so best get going this morning. Ill catch up with all your journals today at some point.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning fellas. Got back to the uk early this morning. Great holiday, burnt to a crisp and lighter than I'd like to be but ill soon have the weight back on me.
> 
> Champing at the bit to get to the gym and start this short blast so best get going this morning. Ill catch up with all your journals today at some point.


Welcome back mate, glad you had a great holiday!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome back mate!

:beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers lads, kind of glad to be back in a way.

Had a hearty breakfast this morning of 6 egg omelette washed down with 100mg anavar and 1.5ml fast rip 

Trained back, bi's and abs today and felt good, rest was well worth it. Weighed in at 98 dead so not lost much weight.

Food on holiday was good, I wasn't watching what I ate but I like to eat the local cuisine when I'm away so lots of fresh fish, cous cous, spiced rices and fresh vegetables which they soaked in different olive oils. Good stuff. Going to train legs tomorrow and some cv if I've got anything left in me.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome diet to me!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like an awesome diet to me!


X2

Love eating local snap abroad!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Today's push session cut short a bit by muscle pump in my left shoulder. Got chest and shoulders done but had to sack tri,s

Might go back later and do them and some cv as our lass is swimming at 4 and if I don't work out ill probably have to wash the car or Hoover lol

Incline press: 2x [email protected] 42.5kg, 2x [email protected] 45kg

Shoulder press: 2x [email protected] 32.5kg, 2x [email protected] 35kg

Fly machine: 4 sets of 15 weight unknown. (It says 145kg!!!!!)

Upright rows/lat raise super set x4 sets. 47kg on row, 15kg on raises

Flat bench (smith) 2x 12 @ 70kg 2 x6 @ 80kg. Starting to struggle now lol

Side raises (cable) 2 x [email protected] 11.25 2x 10 @ 13.25

Cable fly. 4x 12 @ 21.25.

Just had salmon, potato salad and veg followed by tpw whey with pb.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Today's push session cut short a bit by muscle pump in my left shoulder. Got chest and shoulders done but had to sack tri,s
> 
> Might go back later and do them and some cv as our lass is swimming at 4 and if I don't work out ill probably have to wash the car or Hoover lol
> 
> ...


Nicely done mate, shame about pump. Defo go back later to get out of some other jobs lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Didn't get back to the gym as the pump in my shoulders never really went away. Still feel tight and getting a bit of cramp in my chest and shoulders. Surely var can't be causing this, only been on two days!! Lol

Had plenty of food today although when I put my grub into fitness pal carbs where only 119g. Protein at 319g. Soreness could be due to a week off but cramps are a mystery. A heavy dose of man the fcuk up may be needed. Lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How is married life buddy?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi mate, good to see you. So far so good thanks, the current mrs richie is keeping me busy as usual. Back to work Monday though, ill be glad of the rest! Lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Didn't get back to the gym as the pump in my shoulders never really went away. Still feel tight and getting a bit of cramp in my chest and shoulders. Surely var can't be causing this, only been on two days!! Lol
> 
> Had plenty of food today although when I put my grub into fitness pal carbs where only 119g. Protein at 319g. Soreness could be due to a week off but cramps are a mystery. A heavy dose of man the fcuk up may be needed. Lol


Never had var, thought it was expensive way to not do much .. Is it decent?

Pumps are nice but not ones that stop your workout


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Never had var, thought it was expensive way to not do much .. Is it decent?
> 
> Pumps are nice but not ones that stop your workout


Only been on since Thursday mate so not sure how good it is.

Can't see it being var that caused pumps, just lack of training and doing

Nothing for a week. Ill keep you posted to how I get on with it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Good weekend squeezing every last drop out of my holiday. Day out with the kids at a theme park yesterday.

Got my filthy hands on some cido for use at a later date. Thought about using it for cruise but that seems a waste so ill use it on next bulk.

Legs today, nothing heavy but wasn't messing about either, solid without being to hard.

Going to go back to splitting muscle groups again on workouts, loved PPL but got to keep changing it around to keep my body guessing.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am interested to see the outcome of your blip on aas,mine is now on final week,just prop,it has done well.It was the second blast too....but higher dose and lower carbs....two weeks after,i do it again!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It's a break from the norm for me but 6 weeks on, 4 off should yield some success. Going to try about 170g carb a day to see how I get on. Var, tren and mast should take care of cutting.

Watching your progress with interest.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> It's a break from the norm for me but 6 weeks on, 4 off should yield some success. Going to try about 170g carb a day to see how I get on. Var, tren and mast should take care of cutting.
> 
> Watching your progress with interest.


Gotta say i feel great and no Tren **** at all......


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Funny how you don't realise how bad you feel on tren till your not on it any more! Was talking to a mate today who said how good he felt without tren in him. It's a great med though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Funny how you don't realise how bad you feel on tren till your not on it any more! Was talking to a mate today who said how good he felt without tren in him. It's a great med though.


As i say ,i wouldn't know,it doesn't have a chance to get me and dose is minimul,so all good here:thumb:

I love this game!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Back at work and quite enjoying it tbh.

Only got this week to do then another week off so ill man it.

Food today is a little higer in carbs than I'm used too but ill give it a go.

Whey with milk

2x egg mayo sandwiches on bergan bread

Whole grain rice with tuna.

Spicy egg noodles with chicken

Sirloin steak with pots and broccoli

Natural yoghurt with a handful of blueberries

More whey. Came out at 2454 cals on my fitness pal.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Woke up in a pool of sweat last night, worst night sweats I've had. Something is working!!

Also really hungry when I woke up so not enough cals this morning. Got a shake in first thing and packed a bit more grub for work today.

Trained chest and tris last night, good to get a change in workout and can feel a tight feeling in my arms today. Cv tonight and maybe biceps if the bicep boys aren't taking up all the ez bars.

Breakfast soon, gammon and eggs with bergan bread followed by 250g of Brasil nuts.

Have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sweaty, gammon eating, chest pumping northern monkey!!

Morning mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Morning mate. That's the nicest thing I've been called this week, cheers pal.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Morning mate. That's the nicest thing I've been called this week, cheers pal.


Just showing some love :wub:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. Only done some HIIT training last night so didn't bother posting it up on here.

Hunger getting out of control at the moment, rumbling stomach woke me up at 2am so I fired a cheeky shake in.

Another shake with mct oil when I woke at 04:40.

Eggs and nuts for breakfast today, ham and egg butties for lunch with some whey then steak pots and veg for dinner later.

Various snacks throughout the day also.

Might do shoulders later, supposed to rest today but urge to lift is great at the moment so might just listen to my body and roll with it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Up at 2am to have a shake lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Needs must mate! I would get up on purpose to eat but hunger woke me so I had to cure it. Knackered now though lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Richie..you're sounding happy and positive at the mo...how nice to read...

and on the subject of blueberries...which i know we weren't but ya know...that's the way I roll around here mister...heehee...

I'm trying to lose weight, not bulk up but I have blueberries in my smoothie every morning and I started tracking my macros (guffawwww...as I fecking know what they are even, lol)....and I discovered that blueberries are HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOGE carbs!!! so when I was looking at my numbers at the end of the day it looked as if my carbs were about 140 odd? and I'd only had the blueberries and maybe one slice of rye bread, and the rest meat and veg etc...I was really shocked at that...my carbs are supposed to be 55 per day so I've had to limit them to heavy training days cos it looked so bad on my figures..

sorry that was a long story...I get kinda chatty...sorry....but I had no idea that fruit was big carbs...thought I was doing so well too...sod....

phew! how boring was that!

sooo...if you haven't dropped into a coma by now, can I say have a lovely week.......


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi flubs, nice to see you. Blueberries are high in carbs as most fruit is but I'm told that the fructose in berries is easy to access and is really good post workout. I mix a handful in some natural yoghurt after the gym just as a sweet treat. Pesky carbs show up all over the place don't they!? Rearing their ugly little heads where they're not wanted. Lol

I hardly eat fruit at all but strawberries and blueberries don't appear to do me much harm.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Just caught up in here all looks like it is going spot on!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Just caught up in here all looks like it is going spot on!


Thanks for popping in mate. All good in here. Carrying a bit of water and extra fat after my holiday but I'm dealing with that now.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rest day today as I've hit it hard since coming back and I'm feeling it now.

Shoulders last night. Mixed it up a bit.

Shoulder press DB

5x5 @ 40kg

Side raise drop set

15kg down to 5kg, 5 sets.

Upright rows

4x [email protected] 50kg

Side cable raises

4 sets @ 11.25kg. Job done.

Laying off carbs for a couple of days as I'm a bit bloaty and have some excess water/fat round my waist that I want shot of.

Feeling var a bit now, strength was good last night despite being tired when I got to the gym.

Have a good day gents. :£


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Feel refreshed after a rest day and good nights sleep. Ready for back later with bi's if I have time. Might hit some more 5x5 training fir a couple of weeks just for a change. Water and fat I gained on my weeks sabbatical is starting to disappear now, clothes feeling looser in the right places. Weekend off for me so big of family time with some swimming and walking thrown in. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good Richie, have a good weekend fella


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Feel refreshed after a rest day and good nights sleep. Ready for back later with bi's if I have time. Might hit some more 5x5 training fir a couple of weeks just for a change. Water and fat I gained on my weeks sabbatical is starting to disappear now, clothes feeling looser in the right places. Weekend off for me so big of family time with some swimming and walking thrown in. Enjoy your day.


Now that is a weekend,,,,enjoy mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheeky deads session this morning. Pyramid up from 12x 110kg up to 200x 2 and back down again. Productive 35 minutes I feel. Mrs managed 80kg 1rm and was chuffed with herself. Taped the british lions so ill watch that now before going for a long walk with my daughter and mrs. May have a cheeky Chinese later, just an egg goo yung. It's eggs and chicken, how bad can it be!!! Lol. Have a good day all.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheeky deads session this morning. Pyramid up from 12x 110kg up to 200x 2 and back down again. Productive 35 minutes I feel. Mrs managed 80kg 1rm and was chuffed with herself. Taped the british lions so ill watch that now before going for a long walk with my daughter and mrs. May have a cheeky Chinese later, just an egg goo yung. It's eggs and chicken, how bad can it be!!! Lol. Have a good day all.


Sounds productive to me mate, nicely done.

Taped? You ain't that old mate lol. Sky+'d I hope lol

Mmmmm, sounds perfect. I could just eat one


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yorkshire mate, still using Betamax up here.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent day all in all. Spent the afternoon walking on the North Yorkshire moors with the family, nice bit of Chinese grub when we got back. Chest and tri's tomorrow, not my favourite but got to be done. Feeling var a bit now, arms and chest feel hard and toned even first thing in the morning. Fast rip doing its thing nicely too, mast keeping libido really high and tren adding a touch of deviant to the mix lol.

Got a week off this week so plenty of rest, eating good and training.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Decent couple of days off, been busy round the house but still had time to train. Due to circumstances beyond my control I've had to switch labs also, sh1t happens as they say. Got some fuerza on the way, feedback seems to be decent so ill give them a go.

Been looking after my friends chickens so had loads of eggs to get through, so much so I'm sick of the sight of them to be honest lol

Going to hit shoulders tomorrow, aiming for 40s on DB press. Hope your evening is good.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Richie...lucky you that you've been reaping the egg rewards....hahaha...I bet as soon as you're not getting them any more you'll be thinking "could do with some eggs today"...haha...that's usually the way isn't it?....

Have a nice evening....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Probably flubs. The eggs are blue too! Not the contents, just the shells. Considered borrowing another friends cockerel and leaving him with the chickens as a prank on the lady who's chickens they are. She could of come back to 50 little yellow chicks running around.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Probably [Redacted]. The eggs are blue too! Not the contents, just the shells. Considered borrowing another friends cockerel and leaving him with the chickens as a prank on the lady who's chickens they are. She could of come back to 50 little yellow chicks running around.


omigawwwwdd..that would be sooo cute though right? when I was young I lived on a farm and I used to go and feed the piglets, hundreds of them, little twirly tails and chubby legs running round....hahaha...was good fun....but....but....still didn't stop me from really loving bacon sarnies :crying: :laugh:

Have a nice evening, thanks for chatting.....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Whey and dried mango for breakfast this morning. Training shoulders and calves later so getting some cals in early. Off to the cinema later for man of steel, hope it's decent.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening monsters. Man of steel was pretty good last night but reckon it could of benefited from the hulk giving superman a hand.

Fuerza arrived today, 1.5ml straight in. Lovely and smooth and no pip as of yet. I know it makes no difference but packaged nice too with posh little boxes, nice touch. Ill keep you posted on how it compares to the fusion blend but to be honest it'll have to go some to beat it.

Boss called earlier to say they don't need me tomorrow so ill be hitting chest instead. Enjoy your evening fellas.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Gone for a @Sweat style new avi. Black and white hides a multitude of sins lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Gone for a @Sweat style new avi. Black and white hides a multitude of sins lol.
> View attachment 126033


Looking large mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Not that big tbh mate 101kg at the moment so 5kg under my biggest. Think the black and white helps. A lot! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not that big tbh mate 101kg at the moment so 5kg under my biggest. Think the black and white helps. A lot! Lol


Not that big, ffs 100kg and lean...... go and have a word with yourself


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Not that big, ffs 100kg and lean...... go and have a word with yourself


Lol, wasn't being critical, just not my heaviest. I think when I get heavier than this its mainly water and fat anyway so ill maintain this for summer.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol, wasn't being critical, just not my heaviest. I think when I get heavier than this its mainly water and fat anyway so ill maintain this for summer.


What has been your heaviest mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ffs now I feel small!!

Looking good mate. I'm about 92 at the moment!! Peewee


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What has been your heaviest mate?


106kg last year mate. Was no definition though and felt lethargic most of the time.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ffs now I feel small!!
> 
> Looking good mate. I'm about 92 at the moment!! Peewee


A solid 92 though mate, and natty!! I only maintain a decent weight because I cruise instead of pct. reckon if I came off I'd lose a hell of a lot.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> 106kg last year mate. Was no definition though and felt lethargic most of the time.


Amazing what a few kg difference is !!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> A solid 92 though mate, and natty!! I only maintain a decent weight because I cruise instead of pct. reckon if I came off I'd lose a hell of a lot.


Well, parts of me are solid, like bones etc lol 

There's definitely some truth in that mate, I lose at least a stone coming off lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Well, parts of me are solid, like bones etc lol
> 
> There's definitely some truth in that mate, I lose at least a stone coming off lol!


You reckon a stone mate?

What did you go up to on last cycle?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> You reckon a stone mate?
> 
> What did you go up to on last cycle?


Yeah easy mate. I got up to 16 stone 4 on this last cycle. Am now 14 stone 8 lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Its the high dose test I reckon, does nothing for me but bloat me up. Won't run test over 500mg again as no point from my experience. Will use it as a base for other more interesting things


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Its the high dose test I reckon, does nothing for me but bloat me up. Won't run test over 500mg again as no point from my experience. Will use it as a base for other more interesting things


I suppose the drop is you doing pct along with cardio and a diet change.

If you'd kept same diet plus a little more and no cardio it wouldn't look so bad.

Defo no news for much more test, natties produce something like 27mg EW so 20 times as much is more than enough lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Agreed mate. I came to that conclusion too and set myself a limit of 500mg a week. I feel no significant difference in size/mood/libido from doing 1g than I do from running 500mg so it's just a waste of gear and money. That said next bulk ill be using cido so ill see how that pans out compared to ugl, may be that I only need 250mg of cido for same effect as 500mg ugl.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to try Lower test next time probably 500 too..

I say this now..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I suppose the drop is you doing pct along with cardio and a diet change.
> 
> If you'd kept same diet plus a little more and no cardio it wouldn't look so bad.
> 
> Defo no news for much more test, natties produce something like 27mg EW so 20 times as much is more than enough lol


I also think having too high bf probably didn't help tbh


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> I want to try Lower test next time probably 500 too..
> 
> I say this now..


Yeah 500ml ya junkie 

Whats this comp your doing anyway?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I also think having too high bf probably didn't help tbh


Too many greggs I bet 

Fcuk i could just eat a steak bake right now, with a chicken bake for afters :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah 500ml ya junkie
> 
> Whats this comp your doing anyway?


model competition at a casino... I just heard bla bla bla "£500" bla and agreed to it lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> model competition at a casino... I just heard bla bla bla "£500" bla and agreed to it lol


Well good luck mate, i'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Went for simplicity on chest today.

5x5 @50kg flat db press

5x5 @50kg incline press

5x5 @ 50kg decline press

3x 12 flat bench flys

3x 12 incline flys

4 sets press ups using different hand positions. Enjoyed it even though it was over quick (bit like sex)

Rest day tomorrow as the lions are playing and ill be jumping around so much it will sort of count as cv!!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Gone for a @Sweat style new avi. Black and white hides a multitude of sins lol.
> View attachment 126033


Looking good bruiser and yeah the B&W is where it's at!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sweat said:


> Looking good bruiser and yeah the B&W is where it's at!!!


Thanks mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders Sunday!!!

DB press 5x5 @ 40kg

Upright rows, [email protected] 55kg

Side raise/front raise super set

[email protected] 15kg 1x [email protected] 17.5kg

Face pulls. 2x 12 half stack

1x 8 3/4 stack

Drop sets press machine x3

Decent pumps in front delts.

Roast beef and veg for dinner.

Can feel fuerza starting to do its thing, no broken sleep yet but defo feeling warm and focused.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Shoulders Sunday!!!
> 
> DB press 5x5 @ 40kg
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, enjoy the dinner


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Morning Ricardo!

@marknorthumbria how did you get on?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Leg day  have a good one mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Leg day  have a good one mate.


Shoulders here, May throw in some calf work too :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Mark won his heat too mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Mark won his heat too mate.


Good lad!

:beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!
> 
> :beer:


Ended up with Job proposals too, from the Geordie shore co-or donator. Will see what the pays like first haha!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Ended up with Job proposals too, from the Geordie shore co-or donator. Will see what the pays like first haha!


That's great news mate, you single pmsl


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That's great news mate, you single pmsl


It's nothing to do with Geordie shore, she has a fitness company,

I'm not single so wouldn't do that shore **** lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> It's nothing to do with Geordie shore, she has a fitness company,
> 
> I'm not single so wouldn't do that shore **** lol


Brilliant mate, hope it pans out for you!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Back in the game after a long weekend away with friends in the lakes. No training and crap food for four days so some catching up to do but it's not a drama. Going to hit chest and cardio tonight, maybe tri's depending how busy it is. Have a good day gents.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Back in the game after a long weekend away with friends in the lakes. No training and crap food for four days so some catching up to do but it's not a drama. Going to hit chest and cardio tonight, maybe tri's depending how busy it is. Have a good day gents.


Nice to getaway I bet. We've booked some time off end of aug/start sep to get away. Can't wait!

Any decent crap food  You know I love a good bit of crappy food lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Does you good to have a break. Still got protein in everyday but had a massive Sunday dinner, sausage rolls, skips, cheese, and a massive Chinese banquet last night with chow mein BBQ ribs and sweet and sour chicken balls. Fried rice too. Was great and hoping for monster power in the gym later as a result


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Does you good to have a break. Still got protein in everyday but had a massive Sunday dinner, sausage rolls, skips, cheese, and a massive Chinese banquet last night with chow mein BBQ ribs and sweet and sour chicken balls. Fried rice too. Was great and hoping for monster power in the gym later as a result


Sounds well good! Skips, love em lol

I want PB's


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Does you good to have a break. Still got protein in everyday but had a massive Sunday dinner, sausage rolls, skips, cheese, and a massive Chinese banquet last night with chow mein BBQ ribs and sweet and sour chicken balls. Fried rice too. Was great and hoping for monster power in the gym later as a result


Mmmmmmm sausage rolls :drool:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice to see you back mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice to see you back mate


Thanks mate. Good to see you too, hope you're well pal. :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Felt good to be back in the gym last night.

Flat bench: 5x8 @ 50kg (db)

Incline press: 4x8 @ 100kg

Incline fly: 4x10 @ 23.75kg

Weighted press ups: 4 sets to failure

Dips 5 sets to failure.

Felt strong but ran out of steam quickly, not sure

If it was down to poor diet over the weekend or the fact I'm cruising ATM. Maybe both. :rockon:

No doms today so ill hit shoulders later. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Felt good to be back in the gym last night.
> 
> Flat bench: 5x8 @ 50kg (db)
> 
> ...


Boom back with a vengeance!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Felt good until the end when I hit the wall. Still, I'd rather hit the wall head first than shy away from it altogether!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Strong session Richtea, endurance fades fast but comes back just as quick after a week off IME


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Always panic when my endurance drops as its my strongest area but you're right, it'll be back quick enough.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Always panic when my endurance drops as its my strongest area but you're right, it'll be back quick enough.


Yeah it does and also being on less gear will effect it too as recovery won't be as good


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Felt good until the end when I hit the wall. Still, I'd rather hit the wall head first than shy away from it altogether!! Lol


Will defo bounce back mate like @Ginger Ben said.

ATM I don't know when to stop lol

I think "one more exercise" and go for it....... Not much there though lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

300g chicken and 250g brown rice for lunch. Let the bloat begin. 

Got steak and pots for dinner with greens of course. After looking after my mates chickens I'm now sick to death of eggs so going for more meat and shakes to make up protein and mct oil to replace fats, seems to be working ok.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Food is sounding spot on buddy.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Keeping the protein high is my goal. Around 300 is enough for me (I think) getting better with carbs, just learning what carbs I can tolerate and which bloat me up like a space hopper. Prefer fats anyway tbh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Keeping the protein high is my goal. Around 300 is enough for me (I think) getting better with carbs, just learning what carbs I can tolerate and which bloat me up like a space hopper. Prefer fats anyway tbh.


Exactly,carbs can realy do damage fast,fats are our friends,i got to order more Mct its low now,,,


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've heard a lot say it gives them bad guts but I've never had an issue. Good old eBay is where I get mine.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I've heard a lot say it gives them bad guts but I've never had an issue. Good old eBay is where I get mine.


Upsets my little tummy


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo there, just swooshing by on a Saturday afternoon...hope all is well for you and you are having a good weekend...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi flubs. All good here thanks. Hope you are well. Have a good weekend.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I've heard a lot say it gives them bad guts but I've never had an issue. Good old eBay is where I get mine.


Same here,ordered from fleabay!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon fellas. Busy few days but managed to train hard so not all was lost.

Been hitting fasted cardio in the mornings with weights in the evening.

Training with @marknorthumbria tomorrow, legs I think at his gym, hope I'm capable of driving home afterwards!!

Finding it hard to get adequate calories in in this weather, heat always kills my appetite but managing around 2800 a day.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Good leg session at marks gym yesterday, emphasis, as always with mark, was form.

Hamstrings in tatters this morning as expected and car in for new drop links so having to walk everywhere.

Rest day today with shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just put an order in with @MuscleFood. 5kg of chicken breast, should last me a while. Had a push session this morning, kept it heavy with low reps and came out feeling pumped and knackered.

Been asked to play rugby 7s this afternoon so ill go for a quick bit of cv.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Just put an order in with @MuscleFood. 5kg of chicken breast, should last me a while. Had a push session this morning, kept it heavy with low reps and came out feeling pumped and knackered.
> 
> Been asked to play rugby 7s this afternoon so ill go for a quick bit of cv.


I hope you used a code for extra chicken free young man 

Are you mad!! You will die in this weather pmsl

Enjoy mate :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I hope you used a code for extra chicken free young man
> 
> Are you mad!! You will die in this weather pmsl
> 
> Enjoy mate :beer:


Yes mate, used my chicken code to get extra.

Rugby went well, made a cameo in the final, didn't score but got some big hits in which felt good after a break from the game. No lifting tomorrow but fasted cardio first thing.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there, happy weekend to ya...been working hard hey? Hope your legs will move tomorra...hehe....what is a cameo please? Do you mean like in the films where you get on the pitch for a short while? Or that you stood behind the goalpost waving and going....."it's me mum...richieeeeeee" :laugh:

Take care you....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hi there, happy weekend to ya...been working hard hey? Hope your legs will move tomorra...hehe....what is a cameo please? Do you mean like in the films where you get on the pitch for a short while? Or that you stood behind the goalpost waving and going....."it's me mum...richieeeeeee" :laugh:
> 
> Take care you....


Hi flubs. I wish it was standing behind the posts, its safer there. No, I came on for the last 20 minutes just for a workout really.

Ill be feeling tender tomorrow no doubt but can't remember the last time at least one body part didn't hurt!!

Have a great weekend you, great avi too, nice to see a smile. Take care.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening slackers. Back at work tonight after a week off. Would like to say it was productive week but I spent it mainly laying in the sun and training every now and then. Hit back and biceps today, nice and heavy. HIIT tomorrow once I wake up which won't be long in this heat! Keeping diet strict ATM, ill go 6 weeks without breaking and see where that takes me. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Been off here a bit due to a lot of crap I've had to deal with.

All sorted now though.

Training and diet been spot on lately and feeling pretty good about strength and fitness in general.

Put a wildcat order in and looking forward to trying that, or suffering horrific pip, one or the other lol.

Ill get going on it in a couple of weeks, as I'm cruising ATM and would like to give it another fortnight before jumping on again.

Hope you're all well. :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there...was just hanging about th place pre-gym and saw you post.....I was wondering if things were ok when you went AWOL a bit....I won't be nosy but I hope you are okay now...good to see you back.....(not meant in any way pervy or untoward of course).....

Take care and have a good day if you can...warm wishes to ya...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Glad you're all sorted mate 

What a junkie! Back on the gear....... Only jealous


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Hope all is well mate, was wondering where'd you'd got to.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes all good now. Health is tip top and all issues dealt with.

Been totally clean on diet for three weeks now, not one single cheat in that time and its starting to pay dividends now in that I don't look much different but feel fuller and healthier.

Had a clinic appointment a couple of weeks ago for sperm count. Mrs has a coil and would like to remove it, I figured since I've blast and cruised for a year I might as well see how much damage I'd done, if I was really low then she could have coil out but unlucky for her my count was normal and healthy.

Been training day on day off ATM and enjoying the extra time off from the gym.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good old super sperm 

Great news on that front mate!

Did you just knock one off in a lonely room? :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate pretty much. Asked if I'd like any "adult material" gave me a glass tube and let me get on with it. Dilemma time. Do you crack one off in double time and make then think you've got no stamina or do you prolong things and make them think you can't get it up!! 'twas a tricky one and I opted for about 10 mins. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate pretty much. Asked if I'd like any "adult material" gave me a glass tube and let me get on with it. Dilemma time. Do you crack one off in double time and make then think you've got no stamina or do you prolong things and make them think you can't get it up!! 'twas a tricky one and I opted for about 10 mins. Lol


Brilliant 

I'd of gone 2 mins max I reckon :lol:

How much did that cost mate, I'd like to give that a go I reckon. Never know what damage these things have done lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Brilliant
> 
> I'd of gone 2 mins max I reckon :lol:
> 
> How much did that cost mate, I'd like to give that a go I reckon. Never know what damage these things have done lol


£300 mate. You'd think for that money the receptionist would tease one out for you but no.

Hard part was I was told not to ejaculate

4 to 5 days before I went.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> £300 mate. You'd think for that money the receptionist would tease one out for you but no.
> 
> Hard part was I was told not to ejaculate
> 
> 4 to 5 days before I went.


Christ! £300 for a tug. Cheaper to get a decent whore to blow you then spit it in to the tube :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> £300 mate. You'd think for that money the receptionist would tease one out for you but no.
> 
> Hard part was I was told not to ejaculate
> 
> 4 to 5 days before I went.


I'd expect a little bit of gooch action for that pmsl

Jesus, think I'd fill the room leaving it that long :lol;


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

If I go again I'm going on proviron for 10 weeks first. Ill need a pint glass not a test tube. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> If I go again I'm going on proviron for 10 weeks first. Ill need a pint glass not a test tube. Lol


pmsl - come out and say "sorry I've made a bit of a mess in there" lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> If I go again I'm going on proviron for 10 weeks first. Ill need a pint glass not a test tube. Lol


Lol, a jug maybe better suited mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate pretty much. Asked if I'd like any "adult material" gave me a glass tube and let me get on with it. Dilemma time. Do you crack one off in double time and make then think you've got no stamina or do you prolong things and make them think you can't get it up!! 'twas a tricky one and I opted for about 10 mins. Lol


I went BUPA and got a blow job


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Rest day today so very few carbs but high fats. Was going to go for a run but killer day at work more than compansated for not bothering.

Push session tomorrow which I love.

Will be

Flat bench

Incline bench

Flys using 5 second negative

Dead stop ohp

Lat raises

Various tricep but not much as my tris are miles in front of my biceps.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey big lad hope your ok bro x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hey big lad hope your ok bro x


Hi mate. All good thanks over here mate. Good to see you. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning gents. Lovely sunny day up here, out of bed at 04:00 and went for a quick 4 miler before work.

Gluten free oats, whey, eggs and greens powder for breakfast with a large black coffe.

Push session tonight, can't wait. Have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning gents. Lovely sunny day up here, out of bed at 04:00 and went for a quick 4 miler before work.
> 
> Gluten free oats, whey, eggs and greens powder for breakfast with a large black coffe.
> 
> Push session tonight, can't wait. Have a good day.


Have a good one mate! Nice start to the day :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Amazing what a bit of sunshine can do for morale.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Amazing what a bit of sunshine can do for morale.


Good old Vitamin D 

I know what you mean mate, up that early and everyone else in bed always feels great.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning slackers. Up early due to blazing sunshine coming through the window.

Breakfast down the hatch already, 70g whey, 3 eggs, greens powder and omega 3.

Cleans and dead lifts today so upping carbs a bit around workout time.

My son coming to see me today so probably swimming or rugby depending on whether this storm comes or not.

Taken to bike riding on a Sunday, mrs has bought a new road bike and she's determined to use it a lot so I tag along.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning slackers. Up early due to blazing sunshine coming through the window.
> 
> Breakfast down the hatch already, 70g whey, 3 eggs, greens powder and omega 3.
> 
> ...


Hey bro.. i love to get out on mountain bike on sunday and i think after gym this weekend i might get missus out on ours too..

very motivated in here mate and it shows in your results love it bro .. good to see aswell , have a great weekend and be safe X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate, I really appreciate that.

Motivation through the roof at the moment, I'm sure 100% clean diet with tons of greens has played a significant part in that.

Biking is great fun and something we do as a couple so keeps everyone happy.

Glad things going well for you mate, looking really lean and strong.

Have a great weekend mate. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Dead lifts and cleans smashed.

Cleans: 1x8 @ 70kg, 1x15 @ 45kg, [email protected] 55kg

Deads: 1x [email protected] 110kg, 1x5 @ 160kg, [email protected] 210kg

Then back up again at same weights/reps.

Food clean as per the plan. Lots of chicken, salmon, vegetables, white potatao and usual shakes, vits and supps.

Feel good but a little tired today, early night in store I think.

Wildcat expected Tuesday, resisting it for 10 days could prove an exercise in futility lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Dead lifts and cleans smashed.
> 
> Cleans: 1x8 @ 70kg, 1x15 @ 45kg, [email protected] 55kg
> 
> ...


I'll give you 2 days mate 

Nice session :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

2 days!?! I'll be like a dog waiting for his master to come home, waiting for the postie!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> 2 days!?! I'll be like a dog waiting for his master to come home, waiting for the postie!!


Ok, 2 hours from getting them


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Ok, 2 hours from getting them


Takes 5 mins to get ready to jab, I give him less than 3 lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Takes 5 mins to get ready to jab, I give him less than 3 lol


5 mins?! Fùck do you píss about doing in that time :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That should cover it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Lower back and delts feeling strain of yesterday. Up at 02:30 with my son watching the storm, he's fascinated by them. Got back to sleep for a bit afterwards though.

No training today so really low carbs and higher fats.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Gym at 1pm today so been steadily feeding myself ready for that.

Push today, I'll write it up after I've done it as its school holidays and the young lads will be all over chest equipment so I might have to adjust workout as I go.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Gym at 1pm today so been steadily feeding myself ready for that.
> 
> Push today, I'll write it up after I've done it as its school holidays and the young lads will be all over chest equipment so I might have to adjust workout as I go.


School lads plus National Chest Monday!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate, haven't thought this through have I.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate, haven't thought this through have I.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate, haven't thought this through have I.


Switch for back or shoulders


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Or cv!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Or cv!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

pmsl - this used to be a relatively serious journal until we showed up


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Far too serious imo. About time someone lowered the time a bit, might as well be you two cnuts.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Lay in today but hunger has insisted I get my lazy ass up.

Managed push session ok yesterday as gym has restricted school children to go between 2pm and 5pm. Makes sense.

Flat db bench

1x [email protected] 50kg

1x [email protected] 40kg

Incline bench

1x [email protected] 50kg

1x [email protected] 40kg

Db shoulder press

1x 8 @ 40kg

1x [email protected] 30 kg

Cable fly

2 sets 12 low incline

2 sets 12 flat

Side raises

1x [email protected] 17.5kg

1x [email protected] 12.5kg

Front raises same as side

Upright rows

2 x [email protected] 60kg

Press ups with 25kg plate on my back

2 sets to fail

Skull crushers, straight bar pull downs and dips for triceps.

Legs later but got to wait in for postman first.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Richie186...have a good day..it's pooping down here, but quite warm....sod...have to put your coat on but sweat like a wotsit when you do....hehe...ah well....happy training when you go to do legs....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning flubs. Wet but warm up here too, bloody summer!! Cycling everywhere at the moment as my car is poorly. I'm classing it as extra cv though so not so bad. Have a good day.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Lay in today but hunger has insisted I get my lazy ass up.
> 
> Managed push session ok yesterday as gym has restricted school children to go between 2pm and 5pm. Makes sense.
> 
> ...


Nice session there mate, been looking at some of Paul's workouts in his journal and looks like he favours a lower volume approach too. Be interesting to see what sort of programme he starts me off on.

Do you do warm up sets for any of the stuff above that you haven't listed or do you just get straight in to it after a general warm up?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I find it works better for me at low sets. If I smash the sh1t out of my legs for example I can only train them once a week tops. So that's 52 times a year. Take away holidays etc and I'm probably looking at 45 times a year and that's not enough. Using lower volume means I'm fresh to do things twice a week without being crippled.

I do a light warm up, rotator cuffs and stretching but only a few minutes worth.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I find it works better for me at low sets. If I smash the sh1t out of my legs for example I can only train them once a week tops. So that's 52 times a year. Take away holidays etc and I'm probably looking at 45 times a year and that's not enough. Using lower volume means I'm fresh to do things twice a week without being crippled.
> 
> I do a light warm up, rotator cuffs and stretching but only a few minutes worth.


That makes sense mate. I wondered if the same thing would be true of me actually, less volume per session but more sessions on same muscle group per month meaning greater stimulus and growth.

Although I have to say my recovery apart from legs even off cycle is pretty good at the moment, could easily train same group twice a week although probably not all of them! Legs are a write off for 3-4 days easily lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It's harder than I thought mentally. Coming out if the gym feeling you've got loads left in the tank is not a good feeling at first but I'm grooming used to it. Like everything else in this game though, what works for one doesn't mean it works for someone else.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Woo hoo. Wildcat here. Sometimes postmen don't know what legends they are lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Woo hoo. Wildcat here. Sometimes postmen don't know what legends they are lol.


It's been an hour..... Jabbed it yet ?! :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Note. All silver tops still firmly in place. Lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> It's harder than I thought mentally. Coming out if the gym feeling you've got loads left in the tank is not a good feeling at first but I'm grooming used to it. Like everything else in this game though, what works for one doesn't mean it works for someone else.


Lol so basically you go to gym do a half assed workout then shower for a hour ogling as many blokes c0cks as you can. and walk out feeling like you havent lifted a weight lol. just to do it all again in 4 days time hahaha. i knkw your fcukin game..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Busted!! Lol. I find if I work too hard I've got no strength left for tugging myself off whilst watching the bicep boys soaping up their toned hard bodies.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 131363
> 
> 
> Note. All silver tops still firmly in place. Lol


GHEY!

Get it in lol

Let me know if it smells like bacon, lots of people say it does. I've got 20ml t250 in my man drawer for later use


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Lol so basically you go to gym do a half assed workout then shower for a hour ogling as many blokes c0cks as you can. and walk out feeling like you havent lifted a weight lol. just to do it all again in 4 days time hahaha. i knkw your fcukin game..


Think you were looking for @R0BLETs journal mate :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Busted!! Lol. I find if I work too hard I've got no strength left for tugging myself off whilst watching the bicep boys soaping up their toned hard bodies.


Good call bro. who wants to be massive anyway its all about the tugging for us..x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think you were looking for @R0BLETs journal mate :lol:


Yep i taught him well.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> GHEY!
> 
> Get it in lol
> 
> Let me know if it smells like bacon, lots of people say it does. I've got 20ml t250 in my man drawer for later use


Tempted. Wanted to wait till next week but its long ester anyway so is it worth the extra week. (Please tell me it isn't lol)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Good call bro. who wants to be massive anyway its all about the tugging for us..x




Might have to change tugging arms at some point though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Think you were looking for @R0BLETs journal mate :lol:


Bàstard :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Tempted. Wanted to wait till next week but its long ester anyway so is it worth the extra week. (Please tell me it isn't lol)


Pin it!!

TMT450?

Can't see pic as I'm driving lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

No mate. TT 500 and tren e.

pinned a ml of each 10 mins ago mate lol. No bacon taste which is a shame as I was going to class the bacon as a cheat meal. Lol. Smooth as silk to pin.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> No mate. TT 500 and tren e.
> 
> pinned a ml of each 10 mins ago mate lol. No bacon taste which is a shame as I was going to class the bacon as a cheat meal. Lol. Smooth as silk to pin.


Tren E, poor choice man!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Had my reasons mate. I prefer ace but expense and constant jabs pi55ing me off. I'll run this for 10 weeks, cruise, then short ester again once jab sites have recovered a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> No mate. TT 500 and tren e.
> 
> pinned a ml of each 10 mins ago mate lol. No bacon taste which is a shame as I was going to class the bacon as a cheat meal. Lol. Smooth as silk to pin.


Lovely stuff!

Amazing how a tiny bit off pressure of us lot and we all go and do something different to what we planned pmsl

Lol at the bacon, smooth is good.

Enjoy the cycle, rapey dreams and god like feeling!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hope so mate. I'm chuffed I don't get tren sides other than dreams and sweats as its a great med. I can't run low dose though as that's when I start to get a bit paranoid and weird. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Hope so mate. I'm chuffed I don't get tren sides other than dreams and sweats as its a great med. I can't run low dose though as that's when I start to get a bit paranoid and weird. Lol


LOL, tbh the 8 weeks I did it I loved it. Had a few mental dreams, but enjoyed them 

Crack on son, I want starting pic please - w.ank bank is looking a little low :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'll get some up this week mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rest today apart from hiit training later. Cycling everywhere too as my car still in the garage. Legs nice and tight after yesterday's session but nowhere near painful. Oh, zero pip from jab also.

Legs.

Leg press. [email protected] 200 (machine max so I do them ultra slow)

1x [email protected] 180, 1x [email protected] 200

Extensions. 1x 8 stack. 1x [email protected] 95kg 1x [email protected] 115

Weighted lunge. Total of 50 per side

Sldl. [email protected] 75kg. [email protected] 50kg

Squat, atg. 1x [email protected] 130kg 1x [email protected] 100.

Calf raise drop sets x 4.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Had a result this morning. Went to my butchers for a steak and he asked me why I'd stopped buying chicken from him. Told him mf done me 5kg for £25 and he said he'd beat it, 5kg for £20. No delivery either so a tenner better off. Asked if he'd chuck in my steak for free also, told me to fcuk off. Lol

Still no car, damn things costing a fortune and time for a new one I think. Hiit at 2pm and maybe a bike ride later.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Had a result this morning. Went to my butchers for a steak and he asked me why I'd stopped buying chicken from him. Told him mf done me 5kg for £25 and he said he'd beat it, 5kg for £20. No delivery either so a tenner better off. Asked if he'd chuck in my steak for free also, told me to fcuk off. Lol
> 
> Still no car, damn things costing a fortune and time for a new one I think. Hiit at 2pm and maybe a bike ride later.


Good work mate!! Don't ask, don't get :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Had my reasons mate. I prefer ace but expense and constant jabs pi55ing me off. I'll run this for 10 weeks, cruise, then short ester again once jab sites have recovered a bit.


Tren H is the answer pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate, done some reading up on it and reckon its the middle ground I'm looking for. Good to see you mate, hope you're well.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate, done some reading up on it and reckon its the middle ground I'm looking for. Good to see you mate, hope you're well.


It's the parabolan in my stack mate,have you lost my journal link? pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It's the parabolan in my stack mate,have you lost my journal link? pmsl


Yes mate I have! It was locked last time I looked and I thought you were on a sabbatical. My fault mate, I'll find it.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate I have! It was locked last time I looked and I thought you were on a sabbatical. My fault mate, I'll find it.


I don't have breaks,i am a man machine:thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I don't have breaks,i am a man machine:thumb:


Should of known better. Found it and subbed mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Should of known better. Found it and subbed mate.


I sent a wee present to you buddy!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. All gifts gratefully received. Sent a vm.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Feel surprisingly energetic for a low carb day. Hiit went well, 25 mins in the treadmill using uphill sprints. Dinner now, rib eye, quinoa and broccoli. Top draw.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

All sounds well in the diet/gym world mate which is great to see.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo chappie....  . I use quinoa too...I steam it with a stock cube and pepper to flavour it, and sometimes I cook it and put lemon juice, olive oil and fresh herbs and a chopped chilli....yum.......durrrppp...random unfo there for ya...soz...just chit chatting...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> All sounds well in the diet/gym world mate which is great to see.


All good mate. 4 weeks without a single cheat now and feeling the benefits. Making the most of cv before tren hits me and I'm gasping and wheezing just walking up the stairs.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo chappie....  . I use quinoa too...I steam it with a stock cube and pepper to flavour it, and sometimes I cook it and put lemon juice, olive oil and fresh herbs and a chopped chilli....yum.......durrrppp...random unfo there for ya...soz...just chit chatting...


Versatile stuff. Bit bland on its own but good to mix things in. Lemon juice or spring onion my favourite. Had it with steak tonight though so just mixed it with the meat juices/blood!! Good to see you, hope you're well.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> All good mate. 4 weeks without a single cheat now and feeling the benefits. Making the most of cv before tren hits me and I'm gasping and wheezing just walking up the stairs.


Nice one mate thats good going.

New pic time I reckon!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'll get a couple up this week mate. Need a couple of starting pics anyway.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning ladies. Decent kip last night but hunger woke me again. The more I eat the hungrier I'm getting.

Last of my acne seems to be going now, it's definitely mast that makes me break out in sports, two clusters on either shoulder.

Back, bi's and core today no deads though as I've got a slight strain in my hamstring that I don't want to aggravate.

I'm thinking: lat pull downs, rear delt flys, seated rows, extensions, cable cross overs for back

Preacher curls and cable curls for bis and various core work.

Food will be on the money, around 4900 cals all clean. Have a good day gents.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Couple of shots from this morning. 

I'll get some better ones post workout. Camera doesn't show up veins but they're all over the place now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Couple of shots from this morning.
> View attachment 131604
> View attachment 131606
> 
> ...


Cùnt.

That is all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Cracking work,realy impressed mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Cracking work,realy impressed mate!


Thanks mate. I'll see where this cycle takes me.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

wHAT THIS CYCLE?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, that's really coming through nicely now. Hard work paying off!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Pull session sorted.

Seated row

1x8 @ 115kg/[email protected]

Cable crossover

[email protected]/[email protected]

Lat pulldowns

[email protected]/[email protected]

Extensions

3sets of 15

Straight bar pull downs

[email protected]/[email protected]

Preacher curls/cable curls/db hammer curls

Various core work.

Felt fresh and strong today but resisted deads. Lunch now, mince, pots and veg.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning freaks. Hot and sunny up here this morning. Supposed to rest today but got a mates birthday tomorrow in York so ill get push session done today instead.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Pull session sorted.
> 
> Seated row
> 
> ...


Nice workout that!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Keeping the sets low so I can train same muscle group more than once a week. Seems to be working for me.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

nice pics matey glad to see the new diet and training methods are coming up top trump


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Mainly your doing!! Just being bolt ridged with things and its working. Having bf done today, hoping for under 14%


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Keeping the sets low so I can train same muscle group more than once a week. Seems to be working for me.


I noticed it is very clever mate,spot on it looks,nice!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Richie..have a good weekend...I appear to be following tweenygrams round the board today...lol....stalker! hahaha....

(im not by the way...a stalker....)....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning flubs. Glad you're well. Have a good weekend doing whatever it is you're doing (stalking,probably)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Keeping the sets low so I can train same muscle group more than once a week. Seems to be working for me.


Good plan. But when keeping sets low use more weight


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Mainly your doing!! Just being bolt ridged with things and its working. Having bf done today, hoping for under 14%


You are more 12 ish now mate defonately under 14 !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just back from gym now mate. Good guess, 12.2%bf. 98.8kg.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Just back from gym now mate. Good guess, 12.2%bf. 98.8kg.


Good stats mate, holding a good amount of muscle there.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. I think I'm the driest I've been since starting this journal. Even though I'm the lightest I've been for a while I'm retaining strength so excess weight must of been fluid. Vit c, dandelion root and making sure I get 6-8 litres of water a day has helped drain me.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. I think I'm the driest I've been since starting this journal. Even though I'm the lightest I've been for a while I'm retaining strength so excess weight must of been fluid. Vit c, dandelion root and making sure I get 6-8 litres of water a day has helped drain me.


probably only a need to keep vit C in mate with that amount of water it will shift what it needs to save Dandelion root for a few days pre wanting to look in top shape for something proper rather than every day at work.

i find vit c Pre-bed works well, aswell as in the morning


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent push session today. Took a while due to kids in the gym though.

Db shoulder press. [email protected] [email protected]

Flat db press. [email protected] [email protected]

Incline db press same as flat

Cable side raises [email protected] [email protected]

Face pulls 1x8 stack 1x15 half stack

Seated flys 3 sets, weight unknown

Side raises [email protected] [email protected]

Cable flys 3 sets @ 23.75kg

Shoulder press machine 1 drop set while I was waiting to do tri's

Rest day tomorrow, early hiit but no more. Mates birthday in York rest of the day, needless to say I won't be drinking but hope I can find somewhere to eat decent food.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Decent push session today. Took a while due to kids in the gym though.
> 
> Db shoulder press. [email protected] [email protected]
> 
> ...


I notice you use alternating body parts(though they are used to some degree)rather than hammer side raises/cable raises together etc,that is a great way of achieving a massive all around pump,did you stumble over this or...?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Richie..have a good weekend...I appear to be following tweenygrams round the board today...lol....stalker! hahaha....
> 
> (im not by the way...a stalker....)....


Oh go on


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I worked it out mate. At first I was grouping all shoulder/chest movements together but when I broke them up I found I could lift heavier and with better form due to lack of fatigue. I'm still tinkering with all programmes to allow better recovery.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I worked it out mate. At first I was grouping all shoulder/chest movements together but when I broke them up I found I could lift heavier and with better form due to lack of fatigue. I'm still tinkering with all programmes to allow better recovery.


Reps for training smart!

Balls gotta spread it first!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. Thanks mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Decent weekend had. York was good Saturday night, drank water all night as usual and avoided the temptation to join the lads for a curry. Managed to get all my meals in before I left so wasn't hungry anyway. Trained legs today and found it hard going for hat I done, maybe the later than usual night had something to do with it.

Squats. 2 sets @ 150kg slow time.

Leg press . [email protected] [email protected]

Extensions [email protected] 1x [email protected] [email protected] 115kg

Sldl. 3 sets, can't remember weights

Calf raises. Drop sets with 5 second negs.

Walking lunges. 4 times round the studio.

Been called into work as there's been problems, could do with a sleep but no chance till 7am.

Have a good day gents.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening lads. Hit a pb on shoulder press today and I'm chuffed to bits with myself! Lol. Only 2kg increase but ill take it.

Only a week and a bit into cycle so think strength increase is diet related.

Shoulder press [email protected] 42kg [email protected] 32.5kg [email protected] 35kg

Flat bench 1x [email protected] 1x [email protected]

Incline same as flat

Upright rows

[email protected] [email protected] 47.5kg

Seated fly, 3 sets weight unknown.

Lat raises

[email protected] [email protected]

Press ups

4 sets, various hand positions

Face pulls

1x 8 stack 1x 16 half stack

Really trying to nail my shakes/supplements around workout time and I think it's paying off.

Rest tomorrow so just some cardio work.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Evening lads. Hit a pb on shoulder press today and I'm chuffed to bits with myself! Lol. Only 2kg increase but ill take it.
> 
> Only a week and a bit into cycle so think strength increase is diet related.
> 
> ...


Most important time IMO mate.

U need some bigger DB's!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Most important time IMO mate.
> 
> U need some bigger DB's!


I know mate. Need a bigger gym tbh.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As you get stronger,i seem to be getting weakermg:

Great work buddy,proud of you


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Day 35 of 100% clean eating and differences are starting to show physically now.

Bottom two abs are visible, only first thing in the morning when I'm depleted but they weren't there a month ago so that's progress! Lol

Most of my body fat is on the inside of my thighs and I'm noticing them getting a bit leaner now, it's only slow but it's happening.

Haven't really missed having a cheat, I'm not bored of the food I'm eating but I'm bored of cooking the same thing over and over.

Strength up a bit and looking for a big increase once this gear kicks in which should be about a fortnight I reckon. AI arrived today ready to go. I'll hold off using Adex till week 6 but added proviron today.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> As you get stronger,i seem to be getting weakermg:
> 
> Great work buddy,proud of you


Thanks mate. Was you expecting to drop any strength with the amount of weight you've lost?

Your progress and dedication have really helped me with my training btw, hope it continues for a while yet mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Day 35 of 100% clean eating and differences are starting to show physically now.
> 
> Bottom two abs are visible, only first thing in the morning when I'm depleted but they weren't there a month ago so that's progress! Lol
> 
> ...


That's brilliant dedication mate, are you going to wait until you really want a cheat or just see how it goes? Guess there is no point as long as you are eating enough and not going mad! lol

I'm 4 days in with not so much as an extra strong mint out of place - check me out :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Was aiming for 90 days mate but tbh if I feel like this after that time I probably won't bother. The amount I'm eating means I'm never hungry so don't really crave. Saying that I bet I break before you do!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Was aiming for 90 days mate but tbh if I feel like this after that time I probably won't bother. The amount I'm eating means I'm never hungry so don't really crave. Saying that I bet I break before you do!!!


It seems I have a scheduled cheat as part of Pauls plan mate, that might change but if it doesn't then that's enough for me to stick to it 6 days a week.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Richie....I hope you don't mind me saying but I have been reading your journal for quite some time now and I think you have done such a great job on yourself and you should be proud. I feel really pleased for you.... 

Not being forward or anything of course...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks very much flubs. That's really nice of you to say. I'm trying my best and think the last few months have been my best. Thanks again, that's made me happy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Richie....I hope you don't mind me saying but I have been reading your journal for quite some time now and I think you have done such a great job on yourself and you should be proud. I feel really pleased for you....
> 
> Not being forward or anything of course...


You flirting in here now? :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Was you expecting to drop any strength with the amount of weight you've lost?
> 
> Your progress and dedication have really helped me with my training btw, hope it continues for a while yet mate.


Mate,i am not training for strength,i am training for fitness and alround ability,that is my goal,it is just hard when I have always been strength orientated to train this way,it has been real tough mentaly,far worse than the diet realy,but needs must,i am targeting a streamlined but powerful shape,i like to think I am getting it too.Size can always be brought back with test and calories,so no biggy,i am loving how I feel this way mate,i feel so very good!

Thanks for the compliment too,i hear this off a few guys a week and it realy drives me on too,good a?We all win! :thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You flirting in here now? :lol: :lol: :thumb:


 :blink: I don't do flirting BigFella, I'm just telling it like it is. Don't make me get my naughty step out from under the cupboard, your not too big to be put on it now ya know! :laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> :blink: I don't do flirting BigFella, I'm just telling it like it is. Don't make me get my naughty step out from under the cupboard, your not too big to be put on it now ya know! :laugh:


I broke it when I was a fat cvnt remember:blink: :rolleye:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I broke it when I was a fat cvnt remember:blink: :rolleye:


You were a bit chunkier, but more for your lovely wife to lay her head on......so shurrup!  . You were lovely when you were a bit larger and u r still lovely...EVEN though you are being vewwy vewwy cheeky ....lol.

Boys gonna boy......haha...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Flubs said:


> You were a bit chunkier, but more for your lovely wife to lay her head on......so shurrup!  . You were lovely when you were a bit larger and u r still lovely...EVEN though you are being vewwy vewwy cheeky ....lol.
> 
> Boys gonna boy......haha...


 :blush:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening boys. Busy day today, sorting new car out, gym, meal prep etc

Back at work tonight and hoping for an early knock off.

Worked legs in the gym, no massive numbers but a solid session and suitably tight now. Rest day tomorrow, test driving a couple of cars and I've got my son so I dare say a spot of rugby later in the evening.

Food good as usual, 5010 calls today, up'd a bit due to leg session, weight still dropping though and I'm now 97.8kg, my lightest in a long while.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

What cars mate . Keep away from French **** lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Looking at kia's mate. Need to get overheads down and 7 year warranty, free road tax, free insurance and big mpg is looking good. Plus I know the area manager so get a friends and family discount which is fairly big.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Kias are spot on mate they have loads of extra kit as standard too!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. £12,000 for a top spec one. Golf with same spec is nearly £20,000. Got two to test tomorrow, both diesels but 126bhp which is enough for me. Your BMW scared the sh1t out of me lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. £12,000 for a top spec one. Golf with same spec is nearly £20,000. Got two to test tomorrow, both diesels but 126bhp which is enough for me. Your BMW scared the sh1t out of me lol.


Haha, it's slow to me though!

M5 next then I'll scare myself


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

New car ordered, pick up next Friday. No training yesterday at all, not even cv although we had the house to ourselves all day some horizontal cv got smashed 

Trained shoulders today, going to hit separate muscle groups this week just to mix things up a bit.

Db press [email protected]

Lat raises up and down the rack, 3 sets

Front raises same as sides.

Face pulls 2x [email protected] stack, [email protected] half stack

Upright rows 3 sets of [email protected] 55kg

Done triceps while I was there, straight bar push downs, skull crushers, dips with upright stance.

Had 300g chicken, 375g boiled pots, 150g green veg and a banana post workout then fell asleep for an hour.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening deviants. Chest and core tonight, nice quick session but fairly intense.

Flat db press: 4x [email protected]

Incline press [email protected]

Incline fly 4 sets, 25kg

Fly machine 2 sets, weight unknown

Dips, 4 sets to failure

Press ups, feet suspended in trx hooks, hands on medicine balls to ensure hands were parrelell with shoulders. 3 sets to fail.

Various abs, rope pulls owns, Russian twist etc.

Felt a big upturn in mood today, not that I've been down but felt great today, very focused and confident. Hoping its the start of test kicking in.

Rest tomorrow although I know I want really want to.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Richie186...good news that you are having a surge of good feelings....wahaaaaayeeeee....

Have a good week..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks flubs, I'll probably be back to normal tomorrow but its nice while it lasts. Hope you are well, thanks for dropping in.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Up at 4am, wide awake and feeling decent.

Breakfast and coffee done and now at work for the next 12 hours.

Chest tight and stiff today, feels good although I've had a niggling ache in my right elbow joint for a while now and it doesn't seem to want to go away. I'm resting today and I'll ice it up for a few hours when I get home.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Really good nights sleep last night and that coupled with a full test day yesterday have left me feeling refreshed and ready to go.

Iced my elbow joint yesterday for a couple of hours and seems much better today, no pain at all so far today.

Training back and bi's later hopefully with some dead lifts thrown in if gym is not to busy.

Still getting leaner by the day and veins getting ridiculous, wish I could just flatten off my stomach a bit more. Fat there seems to be as stubborn as hell but it was first place I gained weight so I guess it's the last place to come off.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Some good sessions bro. Stomach fat lol tell me about it. Keep it going mate its all working well x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Some good sessions bro. Stomach fat lol tell me about it. Keep it going mate its all working well x


I think the "persistence and patients" approach is the best bet for stubborn fat. I'll just keep going till it disappears.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I think the "persistence and patients" approach is the best bet for stubborn fat. I'll just keep going till it disappears.


Thats me fcuked on both counts then lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Some good sessions bro. Stomach fat lol tell me about it. Keep it going mate its all working well x


Me three,Btw,how does a prophet get lost?

I understand profit and loss but cannot see that one!?!?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning men. Really good nights sleep last night and that coupled with a full test day yesterday have left me feeling refreshed and ready to go.
> 
> Iced my elbow joint yesterday for a couple of hours and seems much better today, no pain at all so far today.
> 
> ...


As I was saying to flints,it's about your body insulating its core ,survival and all that stuff!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate, primeval instincts I suppose. I just wish my body would learn that I have double glazing, central heating and nice cosy duvets to keep it warm!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate, primeval instincts I suppose. I just wish my body would learn that I have double glazing, central heating and nice cosy duvets to keep it warm!


 :lol: Mine still thinks I live at the north pole ,in the sea!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just chewed an omega 3 capsule purely out of interest.

I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Just chewed an omega 3 capsule purely out of interest.
> 
> I won't be doing that again.


Lol, fishy??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Like eating the clopper of a well used prozzie mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Like eating the clopper of a well used prozzie mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Just chewed an omega 3 capsule purely out of interest.
> 
> I won't be doing that again.


Wait until you lay down tonight buuuuuurp!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Weighed in tonight at a rather worrying 97.9kg. That was at 18:30 with 4000 cals and at least 5lts of water on board.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Meal 3 downed. 300g turkey breast, jasmine rice, green beans.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Meal 3 downed. 300g turkey breast, jasmine rice, green beans.


All still going well then mate I see.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Still rigid with the diet mate although body weight is falling quickly. No real cravings other than I really want a packet of bacon flavour discos!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Still rigid with the diet mate although body weight is falling quickly. No real cravings other than I really want a packet of bacon flavour discos!


How cone weight is dropping? You're on good amount of cals aren't you?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

About 5000 on training days and 4600 on rest days. Higher carb one day, high fats the next. Been working really hard at getting water off. Using tamoxifen every day and vit c plus drinking between 6/8 lts of water a day. What's worrying me is tren always knocks a couple of kilos off me and that hasn't kicked in yet, when it does I'll be getting outweighed by @R0BLET lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> About 5000 on training days and 4600 on rest days. Higher carb one day, high fats the next. Been working really hard at getting water off. Using tamoxifen every day and vit c plus drinking between 6/8 lts of water a day. What's worrying me is tren always knocks a couple of kilos off me and that hasn't kicked in yet, when it does I'll be getting outweighed by @R0BLET lol


Lol, I think junior already weighs more than me mate :scared: !


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Strength seemed to of deserted me yesterday on push.

Not worried, I'd already worked 60 hours this week and was feeling tired before I started so ill put it down to that.

Lifts were ok but a monumental amount of effort to get each rep out.

Shoulder db press. [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Flat db press. [email protected] [email protected]

Side lat raises. 2 sets of: [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Fly machine. Rep and hold at top of movement for 4 seconds. 3 sets of 12

Upright rows [email protected] [email protected]

Left it at that, in my (limited) experience injurys seem to occur most when not lifting well. Bad form or fatigued muscles might have something to do with it but I didn't want to chance my arm.

Dinner was 300g sirloin, 375g potato, 150g greens followed by a banana.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning men. Strength seemed to of deserted me yesterday on push.
> 
> Not worried, I'd already worked 60 hours this week and was feeling tired before I started so ill put it down to that.
> 
> ...


Sensible approach mate, short term rest means reduced risk of long term injury imo. Eat well to recover over weekend and get kip if you can. Will bounce back quick enough .

You thought about having a few days off gym altogether and just eating and resting?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. I'm having today and tomorrow off as I've got my son. Was thinking about Sunday evening legs but I think I'll play it by ear tbh. I'll see how I sleep this weekend and how much my little un runs me ragged before I decide.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sensible approach mate, short term rest means reduced risk of long term injury imo. Eat well to recover over weekend and get kip if you can. Will bounce back quick enough .
> 
> You thought about having a few days off gym altogether and just eating and resting?


Great idea! :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Great idea! :whistling:


Picked it up of some wizened and wise gym goer I know


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Picked it up of some wizened and wise gym goer I know


Bless you mate:thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Could be worse mate atleast u have testosterone in your body right now.

A 7 year old girl probably has more than me ha ha shutdown nnnnnnnn


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. I guess so. You'll bounce back quick enough, and still be bigger than me!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Love you too :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. 11 hours sleep last night, bit broken but feel good for it.

Mrs called me "tin ribs" this morning so I'm in the market for a fresh wife now as this one is sacked.

Swimming with the boy this morning which we both love. Now, where's my speedos. Have a good day all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning champs. Cheated yesterday after 40 days completely clean. Had a meat feast pizza, some crisps, chocolate bar and some spicy wedges. Feel great today and I think it's done me the power of good tbh, looked cut and covered in veins this morning. Legs today so looking forward to some decent strength.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning champs. Cheated yesterday after 40 days completely clean. Had a meat feast pizza, some crisps, chocolate bar and some spicy wedges. Feel great today and I think it's done me the power of good tbh, looked cut and covered in veins this morning. Legs today so looking forward to some decent strength.


Good man! Bet that tasted good!! Really impressed with how your getting stuck in mate, paying off as well by the sound of it


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Felt drained on Thursday, physically and mentally if I'm honest. Pizza was immense, I'm normally not big on pizza but that's what I seemed to crave along with the crisps so I gave in to it. Breakfast this morning was 150g oats, 60g whey, greens powder and 3 eggs so back in the game.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Solid legs session, over did it a bit tbh but felt ok and gym was dead (god bless sky super Sunday football) so kept going.

Diet back on point today and will remain so for another 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Legs in bits today, nice feeling to have though. Think ill hit back tonight and rest tomorrow as today should be quiet at work but tomorrow looks chaotic.

Just about to fire meal 2 down, 300g extra lean mince and green veg. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Legs in bits today, nice feeling to have though. Think ill hit back tonight and rest tomorrow as today should be quiet at work but tomorrow looks chaotic.
> 
> Just about to fire meal 2 down, 300g extra lean mince and green veg. :thumb:


Morning mate, got to skip legs this week with this bloody sciatica. Literally a pain in the ar5e lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, got to skip legs this week with this bloody sciatica. Literally a pain in the ar5e lol


Is it me or does BB'ing just seem not worth it when we get injured so easily PMSL

@Richie186 I offer zero advice or anything for you lol . Your too consistent at this and in far better shape than most and defo me 

Carry on :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ha! I wouldn't say that mate. I don't seem to get injured but that probably means I'm not working hard enough, lazy t*at!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, got to skip legs this week with this bloody sciatica. Literally a pain in the ar5e lol


Hi mate I helped a marine get back in after developing sciatica in basic training, he now no longer has it.

HGH did it..if you don't use it it could be worth a go


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ha! I wouldn't say that mate. I don't seem to get injured but that probably means I'm not working hard enough, lazy t*at!


Feck off, you aint lazy. You look mint mate!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Feck off, you aint lazy. You look mint mate!


Only in black and white


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Hi mate I helped a marine get back in after developing sciatica in basic training, he now no longer has it.
> 
> HGH did it..if you don't use it it could be worth a go


Hi mate, that's interesting, what sort of protocol did he use? I'll ask Paul if he thinks anything like that might help too, or maybe peps. Cheers.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Hi mate, that's interesting, what sort of protocol did he use? I'll ask Paul if he thinks anything like that might help too, or maybe peps. Cheers.


Had him use 4iu HGH Weekdays (budget) and that did the job even


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> Had him use 4iu HGH Weekdays (budget) and that did the job even


Before bed I assume? I couldn't afford to run much more than that either but might look in to it a bit more and see what I can find out.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Before bed I assume? I couldn't afford to run much more than that either but might look in to it a bit more and see what I can find out.


no i dont like pre bed hgh..

i prefer 2iu split morning and pre-workout

or 4iu pre-workout..

gives a good pump


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> no i dont like pre bed hgh..
> 
> i prefer 2iu split morning and pre-workout
> 
> ...


Ah ok, I train first thing so it would be best pre wo then I guess.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Bright sunny day up here. Hit back hard last night, awesome pumps from top to bottom.

Was going to take progress pics when I got home but by the time I'd remembered I'd eaten 100g quinona, 320g steak and 150g greens so wasn't looking to good.

First real sweaty night last night, time to get used to sleeping on a towel.

Started AI yesterday, running 0.5 Adex eod. This seems to be my sweet spot with AI.

Cv after work tonight, just 25 mins hill sprints more to keep my heart and lungs ticking over than anything else.

Push session tomorrow, my favourite.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning hunks. Hiit last night, no treadmills available (why do people drive to the gym to walk on a treadmill?!?) so used rower.

After reading the article in robs journal about water retention I'm going to double my efforts trying to get nice and dry. Taking nolva everyday was doing the trick but left me feeling a bit flat and moody but I'll have another go for a couple of weeks and make more of an effort to drink more water.

Push tonight, looking forward to that. Food all prepped for today, lots of greens, chicken and potatoes as per usual.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning hunks. Hiit last night, no treadmills available (why do people drive to the gym to walk on a treadmill?!?) so used rower.
> 
> After reading the article in robs journal about water retention I'm going to double my efforts trying to get nice and dry. Taking nolva everyday was doing the trick but left me feeling a bit flat and moody but I'll have another go for a couple of weeks and make more of an effort to drink more water.
> 
> Push tonight, looking forward to that. Food all prepped for today, lots of greens, chicken and potatoes as per usual.


Lol, mate that is so true. Usually young girls or old people !!

I'm hoping it does the trick for me mate, kinda left it a little late for the comp thing but I'm hoping it'll be all good for my holiday lol.

Abs 5 & 6 are looking better today :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Push last night, went ok apart from db shoulder press. Ever since hitting that 42kg pb I don't seem to be able to lift above 35kg. Strength everywhere else is fine but for some reason I just can't lift dumbbells!! Any advice welcome as I consider it one of my strengths and I've no idea why it's turned to rat sh1t lol

In other news, for pretty much the first time ever I have pip. Sneezed whilst pin was in my quad and now I have a beauty of a bruise and a massive dead leg. Hiit tonight, if I can run properly that is!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Push last night, went ok apart from db shoulder press. Ever since hitting that 42kg pb I don't seem to be able to lift above 35kg. Strength everywhere else is fine but for some reason I just can't lift dumbbells!! Any advice welcome as I consider it one of my strengths and I've no idea why it's turned to rat sh1t lol
> 
> In other news, for pretty much the first time ever I have pip. Sneezed whilst pin was in my quad and now I have a beauty of a bruise and a massive dead leg. Hiit tonight, if I can run properly that is!


Lol at the pip, sounds nasty!

Weird about db press, do you have a spotter to help?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. Just feels numb in my shoulders. No power at all. If I get down to 30kg I'm quitting and taking up flower arranging instead! Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. Just feels numb in my shoulders. No power at all. If I get down to 30kg I'm quitting and taking up flower arranging instead! Lol


That's weird, you warm up RC etc properly first? Maybe switch it from start of session to somewhere else so your fully warmed up. Or change to smith or standing bb ohp for a while and see how that goes??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'll give that a go mate. My warm up is usually just 12 reps with a lighter weight. More effort to warm rotator cuffs might me in order.

If it was all over strength I'd question my diet/gear/sleep but it isn't.

On the gear front I've really started to notice the test now, have been tempted to throw tbol into the mix as I've used it before and loved it but ill see what the next few weeks bring.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Tesco's cottage cheese with pineapple. Awesome.

That is all.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Push last night, went ok apart from db shoulder press. Ever since hitting that 42kg pb I don't seem to be able to lift above 35kg. Strength everywhere else is fine but for some reason I just can't lift dumbbells!! Any advice welcome as I consider it one of my strengths and I've no idea why it's turned to rat sh1t lol
> 
> In other news, for pretty much the first time ever I have pip. Sneezed whilst pin was in my quad and now I have a beauty of a bruise and a massive dead leg. Hiit tonight, if I can run properly that is!


my advice is sack of DB shoulder press. it is the ****test thing ever for me.

barbell seated shoulder press is far better


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I did behind the neck press on the smith today, only worked up to a set at 70kg but really hit the spot and no weird feeling in shoulders that I was expecting/worried about.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thought about switching to barbell just for a change. I'll admit I always wince a bit watching people do behind the head pressing but I might try with a lighter weight till I build confidence up.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thought about switching to barbell just for a change. I'll admit I always wince a bit watching people do behind the head pressing but I might try with a lighter weight till I build confidence up.


Me too mate but It's good as long as you're set up properly. Key is not to have to move your head whilst bringing the bar down. Spend time getting it set up right and it doesn't feel awkward at all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

More veins appearing now.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Thought about switching to barbell just for a change. I'll admit I always wince a bit watching people do behind the head pressing but I might try with a lighter weight till I build confidence up.


Dont go for behind the head mate have a nearly vertical bench and to an inch infront of the snout


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Up last night 7 times for a pi55. Water dropping off nicely but sleep deprivation seems to be the price.

Wildcat nicely doing its thing now 4 weeks in although I attribute my extra vascular state solely to tpw (@R0BLET

Wanted to do hiit last night but gym was full so pounded the Tarmac instead, 5.3 miles 31 minutes.

Weight holding steady now at 97.8kg although because of shifts Im weighing myself at the end of the day instead of the start so I'm probably a bit lighter. Have a good day gents.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Up last night 7 times for a pi55. Water dropping off nicely but sleep deprivation seems to be the price.
> 
> Wildcat nicely doing its thing now 4 weeks in although I attribute my extra vascular state solely to tpw (@R0BLET
> 
> ...


Yeah I used to get massive pump and looked my best on TPW whey - *fact.

*Not a fact

You are gay

And you're dead to me.

Tit


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

This fcuker has defiantly been in my stash.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 133803
> 
> 
> View attachment 133804
> ...


He has bigger legs than @Ginger Ben

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> He has bigger legs than @Ginger Ben
> 
> :lol:


Lol [email protected]


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice afternoon snooze rudely ended by my boss who insisted I done some work instead. Tw*t.

Been offered modelling job by a new sportswear company. Early days in its development but should have sample clothing to start with in the next few weeks. I don't get paid but do get free stringers so why not.

Back session tonight and really going to have to do bi's too as I've neglected them a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nice afternoon snooze rudely ended by my boss who insisted I done some work instead. Tw*t.
> 
> Been offered modelling job by a new sportswear company. Early days in its development but should have sample clothing to start with in the next few weeks. I don't get paid but do get free stringers so why not.
> 
> Back session tonight and really going to have to do bi's too as I've neglected them a bit.


Idle fcuk, here's me...sat at home... watching TV 

Great work mate, do they know you don't train? PMSL

Oh, 20% off GN. Never mind :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Idle fcuk, here's me...sat at home... watching TV
> 
> Great work mate, do they know you don't train? PMSL
> 
> Oh, 20% off GN. Never mind :lol:


I think they're aiming they're brand at old cûnts who hate shaving and hold water like a swimming pool.

Is it true GN use child labour in the production of its produts and the 20% off just gets deducted from their wages?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I think they're aiming they're brand at old cûnts who hate shaving and hold water like a swimming pool.
> 
> Is it true GN use child labour in the production of its produts and the 20% off just gets deducted from their wages?


Like me then 

PMSL, tw.at :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Shoulders back on point today. Felt strong and pumped, maybe they just needed the rest.

Trained chest and tris too, good session all round really. Food been bang on all weekend but I did up carbs before workout for some extra get up and go.

Work tonight, double time so I'm not ****d. Cv tomorrow, probably hiit on the treadmill or rower.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So tesco two stripe looking for models are they ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> So tesco two stripe looking for models are they ??


No mate its oxfam. Looking for skinny disease ridden scrotes to pull at the heart strings of the public. I've passed your number on also.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> No mate its oxfam. Looking for skinny disease ridden scrotes to pull at the heart strings of the public. I've passed your number on also.


Cheers bro i was gonna say throw summat my way lol..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening freaks. Spent most of the day in bed being a lazy git after night shift but did get 40 mins cv in (20 mins hiit, 20 mins steady state)

First time in a while I'd weighed myself fasted, pre cv, and got a shock at 96.9kg. I'll attribute most of this loss to water as I've really been working hard (and pi55ing harder) at getting water down. Same protocol as usual, 8 lts of water a day, 5g vit c and tamoxifen.

Legs tomorrow, looking forward to that, and I'll throw some core work in too.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Just ordered some dy blast to try and help with sleep. I've never been a good sleeper since I was a kid but I'm worse now, grabbing no more than an hour without waking so ill give this stuff a shot and see what happens

Trained back today, felt like a chore tbh but got through it with gritted teeth. Appitite is well down today too, I'll get my food in but really don't fancy it.

Cv tomorrow, more hiit training but if its nice ill do it outside, decent steep hill near me so ill do sprints up that for half an hour.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon freaks. Been feeling really lethargic most of the week, no energy and everything is a bit of an effort.

Feeling the tren now, sides in full swing but waiting for test to kick in. Done some reading last night, a lot in the forum, including mars, saying how WC t500 takes about 7 weeks to kick in so maybe that's the problem, tren working its magic but test not started yet. Actually considered buying some prop to tide me over for a couple of weeks but decided just to wait as I'm on week 5 now so only a fortnight to go. Any opinions on this welcome.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon freaks. Been feeling really lethargic most of the week, no energy and everything is a bit of an effort.
> 
> Feeling the tren now, sides in full swing but waiting for test to kick in. Done some reading last night, a lot in the forum, including mars, saying how WC t500 takes about 7 weeks to kick in so maybe that's the problem, tren working its magic but test not started yet. Actually considered buying some prop to tide me over for a couple of weeks but decided just to wait as I'm on week 5 now so only a fortnight to go. Any opinions on this welcome.


Whats the main ester in t500 mate? Personally I find the longer estered test blends take ages to work, I wouldn't get one again as it pi55es me off waiting 6 weeks or so for much to happen. I'd probably get a bit of prop tbf as it's cheap and might help with the tren sides?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Get some prop, 2 jabs a week


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Whats the main ester in t500 mate? Personally I find the longer estered test blends take ages to work, I wouldn't get one again as it pi55es me off waiting 6 weeks or so for much to happen. I'd probably get a bit of prop tbf as it's cheap and might help with the tren sides?


Deconate mate. Slowest of the slow lol. Test e usually takes about 4 weeks with me so I suppose dec will be 6/7. I can handle sides ok, just not keen on the idea of tren in me with very little test.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Get some prop, 2 jabs a week


Could do mate but I couldn't order till Saturday which means I wouldn't get it till next week and then by the time it kicks in the t500 might be doing its thing. Plus not sure my source would be over the moon about ordering just one vial, not worth the hassle. Would like to try prop 200 though


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Deconate mate. Slowest of the slow lol. Test e usually takes about 4 weeks with me so I suppose dec will be 6/7. I can handle sides ok, just not keen on the idea of tren in me with very little test.


Ahh Thats the issue then. I'd just crack on then mate, you'll be alright


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

In other news, strength is still up and muscles feel hard and lean so happy with that. Got legs tomorrow so I'll see how they are fairing.

Cv also seems to be best its been since I left the army. Went for a long run today and was chuffed at my speed and how effortless it seemed, 6 miles in 37 minutes which means I was running just over 6 minute miles. I suppose I'm light at the moment so that'll be a big factor.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bloody hell mate thats quick for a very slight person to be running so someone at nearly 100 kg is fcukin awesome x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Bloody hell mate thats quick for a very slight person to be running so someone at nearly 100 kg is fcukin awesome x


Always been able to run mate. Ran 10k for the army and represented Essex when I was younger. I'm not as quick as I used to be now though, weight and old age catching up but still enjoy it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Always been able to run mate. Ran 10k for the army and represented Essex when I was younger. I'm not as quick as I used to be now though, weight and old age catching up but still enjoy it.


Wished i could run mate but shins and knees on anything other than astroturf i would be cripple in 2 days :-( ...stick to bike nowadays x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Wished i could run mate but shins and knees on anything other than astroturf i would be cripple in 2 days :-( ...stick to bike nowadays x


Bikes far better isn't it. Low impact. I bet all the stop, start and direction changes in hockey screws your knees too.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening gents. Last night shift of the week, been a long one this week.

Tren well and truly kicking my ass now, hot, clammy and a I ache a bit but have a lot more energy today.

Trained legs, strength was good and recovery between sets was at a minimum. Got my boy this weekend, off to York to see the Vikings, he likes that kind of stuff. No training tomorrow and I fully intend to smash a Singapore chow mein in at some point. 

Have a good weekend lads.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Evening gents. Last night shift of the week, been a long one this week.
> 
> Tren well and truly kicking my ass now, hot, clammy and a I ache a bit but have a lot more energy today.
> 
> ...


hope you have had a good weekend so far bro. i love york aswell. can beat the vikings !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> hope you have had a good weekend so far bro. i love york aswell. can beat the vikings !!!


Hi mate. All good so far, stopped at a petting zoo also so the kids have had a great day. They're all watching X factor which I refuse point blank to watch so I've retired to the bedroom with my iPod and some Metallica. Hope your weekend going well bro.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning monsters. Took some Dorian Yates gh blast last night to try and help sleep. Jeez, went to bed at 11:30, woke at 11:25. 12 hours without waking. No "hangover" either, balance was a bit funny when I woke but feel full of beans now. Shoulders and chest after I've watched moto gp.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Feel really fresh at the moment, amazing what decent sleep can do.

Cv yesterday, nothing to write home about. Training back, bi's and core later, fancy going heavy tonight with low rep range. Food still bang on point but weight crept up a bit, gained 1.3kg last week so all is good.

Have a good day lads.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there Richie....just passing thru, checking up on my boys....have a good week...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hey there Richie....just passing thru, checking up on my boys....have a good week...


Hi flubs. All good in here. Hope you're well.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Hi [Redacted]. All good in here. Hope you're well.


I am, thank you for asking....I was up in Yorkshire last week visiting my friends. We went trekking over the moors, it made my heart feel heavy as I haven't seen them for so long now.......very atmospheric...I took some videos so I can look at them...durrrrrrrrr....lol

Had a fantastic lunch at a pub just by aysgarth falls, the food was utterly fab! My poor stomach was so full, I needed the walk afterwards that's for sure. Checked out the new shopping centre in Leeds......checked out the loos..hahahahahahaha...one must, one. Must.....good to get back up there now and again.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I am, thank you for asking....I was up in Yorkshire last week visiting my friends. We went trekking over the moors, it made my heart feel heavy as I haven't seen them for so long now.......very atmospheric...I took some videos so I can look at them...durrrrrrrrr....lol
> 
> Had a fantastic lunch at a pub just by aysgarth falls, the food was utterly fab! My poor stomach was so full, I needed the walk afterwards that's for sure. Checked out the new shopping centre in Leeds......checked out the loos..hahahahahahaha...one must, one. Must.....good to get back up there now and again.


Aysgarth falls, beautiful place. I work 10 minutes away from there. I go trekking and running on the moors quite a lot, you can go for miles without seeing a soul which is why I like it.

Going to Leeds on the 15th for a body building show, dare say I'll have a shop around too while I'm there although checking out the loos probably won't be on my high priority list.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rough nights sleep due to doms in my traps, couldn't get comfy all night. Still feel ok this morning, plenty of coffee and first meal fired in so I've woken up a bit now.

High fats day today as I'm only doing cv later. Legs tomorrow, I'll keep it simple and quick I reckon.

Just into week 6 of this cycle, test should start doing its thing anytime now, I am feeling a bit now, raised libido and a bit of aggression in the gym but I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to come around week 7. Have a good day guys.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate, all still sounding good in here. This cycle is going to be great for you I reckon, given your starting point of being so lean. Pic whore as often as you like (slightly ****)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, all still sounding good in here. This cycle is going to be great for you I reckon, given your starting point of being so lean. Pic whore as often as you like (slightly ****)


All good mate, extending cycle a bit as test is so slow I think 10 weeks is a bit short so running another few weeks but dropping tren at week 10 and adding mast instead. I'll get some pics up next week when I'm on holiday (and have time to hit the sunbeds  )


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Gratuitous selfie post breakfast this morning.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Decided to change my training round a bit as I've been doing the same thing for a few weeks now and I'm getting used to it.

Going to work upper body/lower body splits, two a week of each, one compound only,

one isolation.

I'll mix in cv on rest days but rugby season starts this weekend so I'll get my cv from that too.

Aggression been well up in the gym this week and recovery between sets has been short so feeling good about that.

Have a good day lads.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Decided to change my training round a bit as I've been doing the same thing for a few weeks now and I'm getting used to it.
> 
> Going to work upper body/lower body splits, two a week of each, one compound only,
> 
> ...


Morning mate, looking leeeeaaaaaaannnnnn. Lol

Good plan with training, good to switch things around for enjoyment reasons as well.

Take a look at pscarbs journal. He does upper/lower splits at the moment on a load and pump session rotation. Do.t fully understand it but he's just written up his last few sessions. Might give you some ideas.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning mate, looking leeeeaaaaaaannnnnn. Lol
> 
> Good plan with training, good to switch things around for enjoyment reasons as well.
> 
> Take a look at pscarbs journal. He does upper/lower splits at the moment on a load and pump session rotation. Do.t fully understand it but he's just written up his last few sessions. Might give you some ideas.


Thanks mate. I'll take a look at pscarbs routines, bound to be better than what I could come up with anyway. Like to change things every 6 weeks or so, like you say, keeps things interesting. Hope you're back in the game soon mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. I'll take a look at pscarbs routines, bound to be better than what I could come up with anyway. Like to change things every 6 weeks or so, like you say, keeps things interesting. Hope you're back in the game soon mate.


Cheers richie, ordered some of toms peptides last night as going to do a run of tb500 to help clear things up. Paul rates it quite highly for reducing inflammation which is basically what sciatica is so fingers crossed it works.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Baaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrludieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee norrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!

WUT a fab pic Richie!!! I don't mean to sound forward or anything but you really look fab. Well done sir....really.....

and have a lovely weekend too...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Baaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrludieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee norrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> WUT a fab pic Richie!!! I don't mean to sound forward or anything but you really look fab. Well done sir....really.....
> 
> and have a lovely weekend too...


Thanks flubs. Still working on it. Last 1% body fat is proving troublesome! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening lads. Changed training a bit today.

Upper body instead of push/pull

Shoulder press (DB)

[email protected] 42kg

Flat bench

[email protected] 50kg (max dumbbell, could pi55 60kg so just went super slow)

BOR

[email protected] 60kg

Flys

3 drop sets

Side laterals

3 drop sets

Pull ups

5x5 with 25kg plate on belt.

Felt really good to change things up a bit, next upper body will be different exercises but same muscles. Cv tomorrow and legs Monday.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning guys. Off work at the moment so it's just been eat, sleep and train. Lots of time with the family also.

Appetite through the roof ATM but managing to keep within the boundaries of my diet plan.

Weight good at 97kg and feeling lean but strong. Veins popping up all over now including some on my traps and ribs.

Week 6 now of cycle and I'm loving the WC gear, it's well on par with burr IMO.

Hams, calfs and biceps today. Can't wait. I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning guys. Off work at the moment so it's just been eat, sleep and train. Lots of time with the family also.
> 
> Appetite through the roof ATM but managing to keep within the boundaries of my diet plan.
> 
> ...


Veins sounds gooood!

Look forward to the pics - fullhomo


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning guys. Off work at the moment so it's just been eat, sleep and train. Lots of time with the family also.
> 
> Appetite through the roof ATM but managing to keep within the boundaries of my diet plan.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate, you've been brilliant with consistency over the last few months (and before tbf) and it's deffo paying off!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers lads. Consistency the key for sure. First few weeks of diet were hard because it was so much the same thing all the time but after a while it became a habit and I don't think about it very much. A few cheats have been eaten but tbh I haven't really enjoyed them. What I do need to do is either find a new gym or open my own (it's a viable option) as I've outgrown the one I'm in and the only other gym round here isn't much better.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers lads. Consistency the key for sure. First few weeks of diet were hard because it was so much the same thing all the time but after a while it became a habit and I don't think about it very much. A few cheats have been eaten but tbh I haven't really enjoyed them. What I do need to do is either find a new gym or open my own (it's a viable option) as I've outgrown the one I'm in and the only other gym round here isn't much better.


Running my own gym would be something I'd love to do mate, had loads of ideas for it but the prospect (and cost) has always put me off.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers lads. Consistency the key for sure. First few weeks of diet were hard because it was so much the same thing all the time but after a while it became a habit and I don't think about it very much. A few cheats have been eaten but tbh I haven't really enjoyed them. What I do need to do is either find a new gym or open my own (it's a viable option) as I've outgrown the one I'm in and the only other gym round here isn't much better.


New gym will defo spur you on even more, do it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As is said mate,repeat/be consistant and everything will come to he who trains.....you have done fantatic so far!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Running my own gym would be something I'd love to do mate, had loads of ideas for it but the prospect (and cost) has always put me off.


Been looking at a franchise option, around 35k is needed for the franchise itself then there's the property, either lease or buy so its not too expensive really. Going to look seriously next week and see if its viable or not.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Been looking at a franchise option, around 35k is needed for the franchise itself then there's the property, either lease or buy so its not too expensive really. Going to look seriously next week and see if its viable or not.


Deffo a full trip to your gym then if you sort it bro x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Richie...It's great to hear you being so positive about how you feel and look etc..makes a lovely read if you don't mind me saying...some good stuff in the journals right now...helps to keep me going on my little quest....not that I have one really but it helps me anyway...lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Richie186 said:


>


Pi55ed off that veins don't really show up on camera. This was post upper body today and after a cheeky swim.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I was going to ask why you were rather greasy but you've been swimming lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRA!!

Great pics there Richie....goodness me, you've worked hard! Well done....not shabby at all mister....not one bit...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcukin brilliant mate you look really good bro... even if you are under 100 kg now so not in my club lol... but deffo look great bro !!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers guys. No doubt I'll creep back into the 100 club soon mate. Lol

Just tried to be consistent with diet and vary my training on this cycle, paying off but still 8 weeks to go. I'll plod on with it.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice pics mate don't use that mirror though it's **** haha. Now my turn to catch up!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Nice pics mate don't use that mirror though it's **** haha. Now my turn to catch up!


Nowhere else for me to take them mate. Look sh1t in pics compared to real but not a lot I can do. You'll be still in front of me mate, by miles!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie,i am sooooo impressed,fookin superb,reps at you!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Richie,i am sooooo impressed,fookin superb,reps at you!


Thanks BL. Halfway through cycle now, I'll post more at the end.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great mate!! Shame about the mug though


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate!! Shame about the mug though


Cheers mate. No amount of aas or training will alter my mug though!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Off to Leeds today for the bodybuilding comp. young lad from my gym is competing (he's only 17) so I'm taking him down in exchange for tickets. Should be a decent day out. Have a good Sunday all.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Off to Leeds today for the bodybuilding comp. young lad from my gym is competing (he's only 17) so I'm taking him down in exchange for tickets. Should be a decent day out. Have a good Sunday all.


Is that the college lad? Black hair? He's the only one I remember being in good shape there..

Fair play!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

How did he get on bro ?? Any pics and sid you see bigbear judging x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Is that the college lad? Black hair? He's the only one I remember being in good shape there..
> 
> Fair play!


Yes mate, Arran. He's only 17 and natty. Down to 6% bf but lacks a bit of size.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> How did he get on bro ?? Any pics and sid you see bigbear judging x


He's not on till 2 mate. Haven't seen big bear yet, I can't miss him thiugh!!!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Well my mate placed 4th in the intermediate under 80kg class and got best posing routine so he's over the moon with himself (and so he should be)

Good experience going to a show, there's another in Harrogate in October so might go to that too for a nose round.

Back to training tomorrow after two rest days, legs is on the menu, can't wait.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Upper body today, seems to of been ages since I last worked upper but only been 4 days. Hit quads and calfs yesterday, split legs into two sessions a week, quads and calfs/hams and glutes. Upper today will be:

Barbell shoulder press/side laterals/front raise super sets x3

Bench press/fly/press ups super set x3

Bor/seated row/pull up super set

Various arms and core to finish.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Upper body today, seems to of been ages since I last worked upper but only been 4 days. Hit quads and calfs yesterday, split legs into two sessions a week, quads and calfs/hams and glutes. Upper today will be:
> 
> Barbell shoulder press/side laterals/front raise super sets x3
> 
> ...


That looks familiar,good man,these are so intense,i am liking the double leg split too,very smart workout mate,superb!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That looks familiar,good man,these are so intense,i am liking the double leg split too,very smart workout mate,superb!


Changing things regular has given me a new lease of life mate. After last upper body tri set workout I had pretty bad doms in shoulders and chest. Haven't been sore there for years. Also going to look at a new place at lunchtime. About 5 miles away (my current gym is 200 yards away) but need taking out of my comfort zone. Seeing that show on Sunday has spurred me on too


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Changing things regular has given me a new lease of life mate. After last upper body tri set workout I had pretty bad doms in shoulders and chest. Haven't been sore there for years. Also going to look at a new place at lunchtime. About 5 miles away (my current gym is 200 yards away) but need taking out of my comfort zone. Seeing that show on Sunday has spurred me on too


Yea you needed more motivation,as you have been slacking:whistling:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Evening Richie, just passing through...have a good week..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Evening Richie, just passing through...have a good week..


Hi flubs, good to see you. Have a good week also.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Upper body in tatters after yesterday. Woke up twice with cramps in my tri's.

cv only only today so low carb, high fats diet. I enjoy the fats diet a bit more than the carb one, only 500 cals less a day but variety of food is nicer. Been taking HRI water balance tablets for the last 3 days to help with retention and They are working a treat. (A little tip I got from the guy who prepped my friend for his contest)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Double session today, arms and core with my mate at 12, hams and calfs later on this evening. Mad dreams seem to be returning, dreamt last night that Jessica alba was chasing me down the high street. Only thing that bothers me about this why the fcuk I was running away!!

Had body fat done yesterday post cv, 11.6% which I'm happy with. Wonder if sub 10% is out of the question?

Lots of decent food today including swordfish steaks, rib eye and the usual chicken and salmon.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Double session today, arms and core with my mate at 12, hams and calfs later on this evening. Mad dreams seem to be returning, dreamt last night that Jessica alba was chasing me down the high street. Only thing that bothers me about this why the fcuk I was running away!!
> 
> Had body fat done yesterday post cv, 11.6% which I'm happy with. Wonder if sub 10% is out of the question?
> 
> Lots of decent food today including *swordfish steaks, rib eye* and the usual chicken and salmon.


Poshest man in Yorkshire :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Poshest man in Yorkshire :lol:


Dodgiest Cnut in Yorkshire mate, most of the meat I get is knocked off


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Dodgiest Cnut in Yorkshire mate, most of the meat I get is knocked off


:no:Criminals everywhere! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Double session today, arms and core with my mate at 12, hams and calfs later on this evening. Mad dreams seem to be returning, dreamt last night that Jessica alba was chasing me down the high street. Only thing that bothers me about this why the fcuk I was running away!!
> 
> Had body fat done yesterday post cv, 11.6% which I'm happy with. Wonder if sub 10% is out of the question?
> 
> Lots of decent food today including swordfish steaks, rib eye and the usual chicken and salmon.


Running from Alba, ****!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Running from Alba, ****!!


Couldn't work that out either. Maybe tren makes you gay?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Couldn't work that out either. Maybe tren makes you gay?


Im guessing so, can't stop going for the missus's ring piece atm :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Im guessing so, can't stop going for the missus's ring piece atm :lol:


That's nothing to worry about mate, it's when you're passing her the strap on that it becomes a gay issue.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> That's nothing to worry about mate, it's when you're passing her the strap on that it becomes a gay issue.


Phew, that was a close call


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> That's nothing to worry about mate, it's when you're passing her the strap on that it becomes a gay issue.


Your avi looks perverse on my phone....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Your avi looks perverse on my phone....


x2

Full on G4P


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Second time tapatalk has uploaded wrong pic! That was a pic I was sending to "for him" magazine.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Upper body today, sticking with tri sets, rep range of 2 sets of 8, 1 of 15.

New gym I went to see was pretty poor tbh, heaviest db was 32kg and gym looked pretty cramped so it's back to the drawing board for now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Upper body today, sticking with tri sets, rep range of 2 sets of 8, 1 of 15.
> 
> New gym I went to see was pretty poor tbh, heaviest db was 32kg and gym looked pretty cramped so it's back to the drawing board for now.


32's?!

Fcuk that.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 32's?!
> 
> Fcuk that.


Intimidating?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Intimidating?


Yeah must be mate.

:lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Good weekend had, Saturday rest day but smashed legs yesterday.

Upper body tonight, really feel these tri sets are doing me good, getting some good gains now.

Out of tren now so just running test and mast for remainder of cycle, hoping mast keeps me lean.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Why don't you go to Derbys mate? Its a front for drugs. The gym opening times are ****, equipment is ****ed but it's got heavy dumbbells haha


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Why don't you go to Derbys mate? Its a front for drugs. The gym opening times are ****, equipment is ****ed but it's got heavy dumbbells haha


Might not be derbys for much longer mate. I'll text you about that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Might not be derbys for much longer mate. I'll text you about that.


You buying it ?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You buying it ?


There's a few parties enquiring about it. Needs a lot of work though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> There's a few parties enquiring about it. Needs a lot of work though.


Not massive money spinners are they, well, they don't seem to be hear given the amount of commercial and council gyms popping up.

What's it like your way?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Not massive money spinners are they, well, they don't seem to be hear given the amount of commercial and council gyms popping up.
> 
> What's it like your way?


The council ones do seem to do better than private ones for sure.

I think its a growth industry but you need to put a lot in to get a a lot out. People are fickle about gyms and what they think they should be like and will leave if things are not to their liking.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> The council ones do seem to do better than private ones for sure.
> 
> I think its a growth industry but you need to put a lot in to get a a lot out. People are fickle about gyms and what they think they should be like and will leave if things are not to their liking.


If it's full of Hammer Strength kit, mirrors and lots of DB's it would attract a good crowd. I'd pop up mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Good weekend had, Saturday rest day but smashed legs yesterday.
> 
> Upper body tonight, really feel these tri sets are doing me good, getting some good gains now.
> 
> Out of tren now so just running test and mast for remainder of cycle, hoping mast keeps me lean.


I recon your safe there buddy:thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> If it's full of Hammer Strength kit, mirrors and lots of DB's it would attract a good crowd. I'd pop up mate


You love the hammer strength stuff too? Great gear, our gyms just got rid of a load and replaced with some cheap feeling stuff.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> You love the hammer strength stuff too? Great gear, our gyms just got rid of a load and replaced with some cheap feeling stuff.


It's the best IMO, their machines are well made and well designed. Always hit the spot and you can load a sh1t ton of weight on them


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> You love the hammer strength stuff too? Great gear, our gyms just got rid of a load and replaced with some cheap feeling stuff.


I don't think you can beat it TBH mate, we have a few bits at ours that they have just got in and its by far the best kit going.

Haha, I remember when our Fitness First did that. Bad times!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Couldn't do my normal tri sets yesterday as gym was heaving so had to improvise an upper body workout as best I could.

Db shoulder press drop set.

37.5kg/27.5kg/17.5kg, 8 reps each, 3 sets.

Decline bench.

[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]/[email protected]

Lateral raise drop set.

17.5kg/12.5kg/7.5kg 7 reps each

Seated fly

4x20 real slow.

Lat pull downs

12x100kg/10x115kg/6x125kg

Seated rows

4 sets, weight unknown.

Not ideal but best I could manage with equipment available.

Cv today so low carb, high fat diet. Lots of B vitamins, vit c and omega3 as per usual.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Cv last night, couldn't really be bothered till I started running then got into it and didn't want to stop. Hams and calfs tonight, I'm thinking sldl, ham curls, ham glute raises and various calf raises.

Got shed loads of food for work today, salmon, chicken, lean mince all with green veg, rice and quinoa. Have a good day gents.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Seem to of damaged a tendon in my elbow, it's been a bit sore on and off for a few weeks but last night it really hurt on shoulder press. Stopped straight away and got some ice on it last night and it's a bit better today. I'll lay off it for a few days and keep icing it when I can. Bit pi55ed off about it but I won't let it stop me, just have to select exercises carefully and not rush it too much.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Seem to of damaged a tendon in my elbow, it's been a bit sore on and off for a few weeks but last night it really hurt on shoulder press. Stopped straight away and got some ice on it last night and it's a bit better today. I'll lay off it for a few days and keep icing it when I can. Bit pi55ed off about it but I won't let it stop me, just have to select exercises carefully and not rush it too much.


Sure you'll take the sensible option mate, bit of rest and it will clear up. Ibuprofen will help too if its inflamed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Unlucky mate, sounds a little plop.

Deca time!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ibuprofen, got plenty of that at home. Cheers mate. Although I'm a bit funny about putting drugs in my system :whistling:

I'll pop some in tonight and see how I go. Rob, you're just a bad influence on me!!

(Deca on order mate)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ibuprofen, got plenty of that at home. Cheers mate. Although I'm a bit funny about putting drugs in my system :whistling:
> 
> I'll pop some in tonight and see how I go. Rob, you're just a bad influence on me!!
> 
> (Deca on order mate)


Haha, my man :beer:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

deca is not the answer mate, hgh is.

deca will mask pain, hgh will repair it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> deca is not the answer mate, hgh is.
> 
> deca will mask pain, hgh will repair it


Deca is cheaper


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Deca is cheaper


 richard has just finished running tren though? or still has tren in/running?

double androgen is never good, tren is extremely binding to the androgen receptor, the deca wouldnt even get to play.

I know he doesnt care about his balls as hes had his children but still, bill and ben should be moderately looked after


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> richard has just finished running tren though? or still has tren in/running?
> 
> double androgen is never good, tren is extremely binding to the androgen receptor, the deca wouldnt even get to play.
> 
> I know he doesnt care about his balls as hes had his children but still, bill and ben should be moderately looked after


Yes Richard has, think it was Tren E too.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yes Richard has, think it was Tren E too.


Tren E is the devil


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Tren E is the devil


Its not that bad, enjoying Tren A atm though


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Finished tren e 10 days ago and will give it loads of time to clear before adding anything else. Ibuprofen cheaper than hgh and deca so I'll go with that first I think. Npp will be next cycle I think.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Tren E can suck my fat one. If I do tren again it will be parabolan or ace.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Tren E can suck my fat one. If I do tren again it will be parabolan or ace.


I kinda like it but will concede that ace is better. The WC tren e kicked the cr*p out of me but worked a treat.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I kinda like it but will concede that ace is better. The WC tren e kicked the cr*p out of me but worked a treat.


It deffo works, just made me mental and hate myself lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> It deffo works, just made me mental and hate myself lol


i ****in hate tren e, think its ****

tren performs so much better for a shorter ester whether it be hex or ace


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Work for me today but feeling amazingly good so I don't care.

Arm is feeling a lot better, rest, ice and ibuprofen doing the trick.

Will attempt upper body tomorrow but just be careful about what movements I do.

Went up to Middlesbrough yesterday to mas body development. Spent a bit on new gym gear and had a look round their new gym which opens soon, top notch facility and little extras like sauna, deep tissue masseuse and even a strong man area with heavy kegs and 430kg tyres. Bit if a way to travel every day but think I'll use it once a week.

Cv tonight after work, low carbs today but plenty of fats and protein.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Parabolan rules Uk!

Gonna try Mtpm with it,at some point and prop,i recon it will shred anyone!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hit shoulders tonight being careful not to stress elbow tendons too much. Found I could shoulder press ok but needed db passing to me in the start position as I couldn't get it from my knee to my shoulder. Managed 2 sets of 6 @40kg, 2 sets of [email protected] 35kg

Face pulls 4x12

Lat raises 4x12

Done some core work to finish off.

Still feeling great although some of that is due to me having a week off work.

Might do legs tomorrow afternoon, see how I feel.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Richie....just passing through, hope the week is being good to you....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hello Richie....just passing through, hope the week is being good to you....


Hi flubs. Thanks for dropping in. All good in here thank you. Hope your week is going well.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Any other info for us big boy ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Any other info for us big boy ??


Not really mate. Training good apart from niggle in my right elbow but that seems to be subsiding now.

Keeping food clean, lots of it too although since dropping to cruise my appetite isn't as good.

Weight is 98kg and I'm still pretty lean.

Got my boy over this weekend so I'll be run into the ground with him and his swimming and rugby. Still looking at options for getting my own gym, seeing the bank this week to see what's fantasy and what's reality. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice one mate keep us informed bro...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon lads. Looks like its a no go on the gym front, way more than I thought. Nothing ventured nothing gained though I suppose. Got tickets to another ukbff show in Harrogate, looking forward to that. Feeling great now without tren in me, nothing changed physically, same weight and strength still good. 6 weeks npp followed by 6 weeks tren ace next I think. Elbow clearing up nice now, a large bruise came out last week and now that's gone all seems to be ok although I'll give it another week before I do biceps, just to make sure.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Good solid shoulder session today.

Db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lateral raises

3 sets, 8 reps at each weight, 7.5kg/10kg/12.5kg and then back down again

Face pulls

3 [email protected] stack x10, 2 sets @ 3/4 stack x 15

Shoulder press machine

3 x drop sets to failure.

Quick and to the point, got the desired pump.

Legs tomorrow and rest Friday as I've got rugby Saturday so could do without doms.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just had a deadlift session today instead of legs, too many folk wanting leg press/extension and I couldn't be bothered waiting.

Deads

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Then back up again. Fairly fuked after that.

Just tucking into 300g salmon, 1/2 cup of jasmine rice and green veg for meal 5.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Bit of a cheat this weekend, fish and chips on Saturday and a full roast dinner yesterday. Hit the spot nicely.

Back in the game today with diet but not training so just 30 mins cv after work.

All I seem to of done in the last 2 weeks is eat and sleep, not complaining though, a good solid 6 hours kip a night is leaving me feeling fresh.

Weight is a steady 98kg and I'm hoping to maintain that despite adding in an extra meal a day. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Bit of a cheat this weekend, fish and chips on Saturday and a full roast dinner yesterday. Hit the spot nicely.
> 
> Back in the game today with diet but not training so just 30 mins cv after work.
> 
> ...


That's what weekends are for mate  Good food!!

Enjoy the CV.... if thats possible :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Call that cheating 

Sounds good mate, still nailing the consistency which is the secret as we know


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Call that cheating
> 
> Sounds good mate, still nailing the consistency which is the secret as we know


T'was a half hearted effort at a cheat, next one is going to involve Chinese food and galaxy.

And maybe something cheese based also


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You back on a cruise dose now?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> T'was a half hearted effort at a cheat, next one is going to involve Chinese food and galaxy.
> 
> And maybe something cheese based also


Like a normal day for me


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Today's food

Meal 1 50g whey, 2 eggs, greens powder 50g cashew

Meal 2 250g chicken, 150g green beans, 50g almonds

Meal 3 250g chicken 150g broccoli, 150g avocado

Meal 4 250g salmon, 150g kale

Meal 5 300g steak, 100g quinoa 150g green veg, 100g blueberries

Meal 6 70g whey, 250g cottage cheese.

God knows what that adds up too but it's a rest day so should be around 4000 cals I reckon.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Boring cv session last night, didn't enjoy it at all which is weird for me, still, got to be done.

Chest and tris tonight so that should be better.

Meal 1 fired in already. 150g gf oats, 50g whey, 3 eggs, greens powder.

Hoping my protein deliver today, I'm out of maltodextren and eaa which I have intra workout.

Have a good day fellas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Boring cv session last night, didn't enjoy it at all which is weird for me, still, got to be done.
> 
> Chest and tris tonight so that should be better.
> 
> ...


From GN rich? Good lad :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:



> From GN rich? Good lad :lol:


I honestly have never even been on their website yet. I'll make a point of it today as I need greens powder soon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I honestly have never even been on their website yet. I'll make a point of it today as I need greens powder soon.


Oh. Well.....erm... greens are coming soon :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Oh. Well.....erm... greens are coming soon :beer:


Oh. Awkward. Lol. Back to My protein then!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Oh. Awkward. Lol. Back to My protein then!!


PMSL

Good idea, or TPW mate.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

MP's taste like pond water, Tpw do flavoured or unflavoured


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> MP's taste like pond water, Tpw do flavoured or unflavoured


None of them are that nice really. Udo's choice is ok but really expensive. Might try the tpw one, can't be any worse.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> None of them are that nice really. Udo's choice is ok but really expensive. Might try the tpw one, can't be any worse.


I mix the unflavoured with a protein shake and I honestly can't even tell it's in there, other than it turns it all green of course.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I mix the unflavoured with a protein shake and I honestly can't even tell it's in there, other than it turns it all green of course.


That's my method too. Although the mp greens do leave an aftertaste of mud behind.

Tried mixing in an omelette once. Fail. Bloody awful. Lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> That's my method too. Although the mp greens do leave an aftertaste of mud behind.
> 
> Tried mixing in an omelette once. Fail. Bloody awful. Lol


Oh god, I'd rather eat the powder off a spoon than try that lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ive just ordered cranberry and pomegranete supergreens from tpw..

Try to help with shortage of good fruit and veg whilst working away


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Ive just ordered cranberry and pomegranete supergreens from tpw..
> 
> Try to help with shortage of good fruit and veg whilst working away


Good man, not tried the flavoured ones but I hear they are pretty nice. Unlike the ones I've had previously they don't seem to give me the tom tits either, which is nice


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Ive just ordered cranberry and pomegranete supergreens from tpw..
> 
> Try to help with shortage of good fruit and veg whilst working away


Just been looking at those. Think I'll give them a go. Found my carb tolerance is a hell of a lot better since using greens and eating veg more. Extra fibre is helping digest things better.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good man, not tried the flavoured ones but I hear they are pretty nice. Unlike the ones I've had previously they don't seem to give me the tom tits either, which is nice


 @R0BLET did say i might poop a little more first couple of days

Ahh well its all calories expended lol...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> @R0BLET did say i might poop a little more first couple of days
> 
> Ahh well its all calories expended lol...


Oh you'll poop alright mate. Quite a funky colour poop too. Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> @R0BLET did say i might poop a little more first couple of days
> 
> Ahh well its all calories expended lol...


Oh you'll have some great ghost poo's mate, 1 wipe max :lol:

@Richie186, a lovely shade of green


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Legs tonight after resting yesterday.

Couple of rest days lined up now, working all day tomorrow and going to Harrogate for the ukbff finals on Sunday.

Couple of weeks off after Saturday so plenty of training and clean eating. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Legs tonight after resting yesterday.
> 
> Couple of rest days lined up now, working all day tomorrow and going to Harrogate for the ukbff finals on Sunday.
> 
> Couple of weeks off after Saturday so plenty of training and clean eating. Have a good day fellas.


Sounds all good mate! Couple of weeks to crack on then


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds all good mate! Couple of weeks to crack on then


Yeah but on cruise  so won't feel like I'm making the most of it. Sleeping, however, I will make the most of.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Yeah but on cruise  so won't feel like I'm making the most of it. Sleeping, however, I will make the most of.


any chance of getting down at a weekend then and getting a session in with me bro ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> any chance of getting down at a weekend then and getting a session in with me bro ??


I could do a Friday mate but have my lad on weekends.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I could do a Friday mate but have my lad on weekends.


how olds your lad ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> any chance of getting down at a weekend then and getting a session in with me bro ??


I could do a Friday mate but have my lad on weekends.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

He's 7 mate. Just thought, he's going home a day early on the 2nd November. Is Sunday 3rd November any good to you?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> He's 7 mate. Just thought, he's going home a day early on the 2nd November. Is Sunday 3rd November any good to you?


lol had to be fcukin that day didnt it lol im in palma nova mate till monday 4th but i am off work on tuesday the 5th bro ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lol had to be fcukin that day didnt it lol im in palma nova mate till monday 4th but i am off work on tuesday the 5th bro ??


Funnily enough, so am I! Id have to be back up here mid afternoon but Tuesday morning is good for me mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Funnily enough, so am I! Id have to be back up here mid afternoon but Tuesday morning is good for me mate.


lets fcukin do it then mate no changes tuesday th of november. the beasting session will commence


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> lets fcukin do it then mate no changes tuesday th of november. the beasting session will commence


Great stuff. Just let me know what you fancy training and I'll conserve that body part.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Great stuff. Just let me know what you fancy training and I'll conserve that body part.


dont matter mate up to you . i will have been on holiday so all will be fresh and rested !!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Richie....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Richie....


Thanks flubs. Same to you.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Great day at the ukbff finals. Some proper monsters there. Zak khan was guest poser, Jesus Christ he's big. Bit of time off from work now, need to catch up with sleep as I've been up at 04:20 for the last two weeks and although I've trained hard and eaten right my condition has suffered through lack of sleep. It's true about rest being as important as training.

Just got my hands on 5kg of chicken breast for £15 so I'll be getting that in this week.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Enjoying my time off work, lots of rest and food and of course training. Off down south to train with flinty on the 5th and looking forward to learning a bit from the big guy.

Been cruising a while now and feeling good, usual water drop off and sleeping heavier. Been given (for free!) a bottle of Apollo tor rip 301 so giving that a go. Can't find much info on the 301 so I'll play it by ear. Jabbed 1/2 ml into each delt yesterday before shoulders, nice and smooth. Bit of pip today but that was my first delt jab and the pip is no worse than slight doms I would of got from training shoulders anyway. I'll keep you posted how I get in with it.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Enjoying my time off work, lots of rest and food and of course training. Off down south to train with flinty on the 5th and looking forward to learning a bit from the big guy.
> 
> Been cruising a while now and feeling good, usual water drop off and sleeping heavier. Been given (for free!) a bottle of Apollo tor rip 301 so giving that a go. Can't find much info on the 301 so I'll play it by ear. Jabbed 1/2 ml into each delt yesterday before shoulders, nice and smooth. Bit of pip today but that was my first delt jab and the pip is no worse than slight doms I would of got from training shoulders anyway. I'll keep you posted how I get in with it.


Sounds spot on mate, nice and chilled time off work 

Haha, what you pair training?

TorRip looks good, I'm tempted but not sure yet.

@Sambuca has some I think.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

torrip jabs well, did 2ml in delt then 1.5ml no pip at all which is unusual for me. tren dreams from night 1 as well. will see how i get on


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds spot on mate, nice and chilled time off work
> 
> Haha, what you pair training?
> 
> ...


Not sure what we're training mate, I'll leave that to the big guy. You coming along?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> torrip jabs well, did 2ml in delt then 1.5ml no pip at all which is unusual for me. tren dreams from night 1 as well. will see how i get on


Cheers for the reply mate. No pain at all now, 24 hours later. I'll jab into pecs tomorrow and see how I get on.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers for the reply mate. No pain at all now, 24 hours later. I'll jab into pecs tomorrow and see how I get on.


im planning on running 600mg a week. did you find u were getting mad dreams from jab one? not sure if its the mtren or what lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> im planning on running 600mg a week. did you find u were getting mad dreams from jab one? not sure if its the mtren or what lol


No dreams but I was sweaty when I woke up. Running 600mg also, only got 1 vial at the moment but will get some more if it does the trick. Felt pumped ore than usual today but that could be down to lots of things.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure what we're training mate, I'll leave that to the big guy. You coming along?


On the 5th ?

Should be able to squeeze a session in mate, i'll be at work though lol So i'll pop it in my diary so long as @flinty90 is cool with that?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> On the 5th ?
> 
> Should be able to squeeze a session in mate, i'll be at work though lol So i'll pop it in my diary so long as @flinty90 is cool with that?


Silly question bro...

Who else is going to mop our brow and fetch bottles of water pmsl xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Silly question bro...
> 
> Who else is going to mop our brow and fetch bottles of water pmsl xx


LOL

Where you training at?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> Where you training at?


My temple of doom (bettabods)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning lads. Went to the cinema last night, saw prisoners. Well worth a watch but it is a little long.

Nice 10 hour kip so feeling fresh today. Jabbed 1/2ml into pecs this morning in preparation for chest today. Going up to Middlesbrough fir a workout, it's 30 miles away but I'll do some shopping while I'm up there.

I'll write up workout when I'm done later.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning lads. Went to the cinema last night, saw prisoners. Well worth a watch but it is a little long.
> 
> Nice 10 hour kip so feeling fresh today. Jabbed 1/2ml into pecs this morning in preparation for chest today. Going up to Middlesbrough fir a workout, it's 30 miles away but I'll do some shopping while I'm up there.
> 
> I'll write up workout when I'm done later.


10 hour kip  i need one of those :sleeping:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

With that torip stuff having mtren in it that means it's best pinned EOD but also pre wo I assume?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 10 hour kip  i need one of those :sleeping:


Getting the sleep in while I can mate, by Monday trensomnia will hit me.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> With that torip stuff having mtren in it that means it's best pinned EOD but also pre wo I assume?


Pinning eod but trying to time it so my workouts coincide with jab day. Hit delts on Tuesday, chest today and I'll pin quads before rugby Saturday. Should give me a bit more va va boom in the scrum (before getting breathless and wheezing like a broken down old horse)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> With that torip stuff having mtren in it that means it's best pinned EOD but also pre wo I assume?


id say an hour before workout minimum really. but i jab eod whenever i can. sweat was pouring off me when i woke up last night. was soaked 3 jabs in lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chest done, felt great to be in a new gym, taken out of my comfort zone.

DB bench press

[email protected] PB!

[email protected]

[email protected]

Pec dec.

5 sets, didn'take a note of weight but increased weight every set and dropped reps

Seated bench

Same as pec dec

Dips/weighted press ups super set

3 sets to failure.

Cable fly

4 sets including drop sets.

Left it 1.5 hours after jabbing before working out to let mtren do its thing.

This seemed to work well as I felt pumped after my warm up set and the mrs commented on how full I looked.

All in all a decent session, shame it's a 25 minute drive both ways to get there.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice PB mate, 60kg bells aren't to be sniffed at!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice PB mate, 60kg bells aren't to be sniffed at!


Cheers mate. Tbh I've been playing with the 50s in my gym for a while but haven't had access to anything heavier.

This new gym goes up to 70s but it'll be a while before I even attempt those.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Chest done, felt great to be in a new gym, taken out of my comfort zone.
> 
> DB bench press
> 
> ...


Strong fcuk!

That'll be the TorRip


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Strong fcuk!
> 
> That'll be the TorRip


Lol. Cheers mate. Defo the TORrip, I've ordered more and expect to contest next years Olympia!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Cheers mate. Defo the TORrip, I've ordered more and expect to contest next years Olympia!


PMSL

If you aren't i'll be disappointed


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Our gym goes to 65s bro so will see how ya go ;-) i got a feeling you will struggle on 40s when im done with ya

And your body falling to bits lol.. Hey @R0BLET


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Our gym goes to 65s bro so will see how ya go ;-) i got a feeling you will struggle on 40s when im done with ya
> 
> And your body falling to bits lol.. Hey @R0BLET


Haha, if richie doesn't leave a broken man.... rape him


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Our gym goes to 65s bro so will see how ya go ;-) i got a feeling you will struggle on 40s when im done with ya
> 
> And your body falling to bits lol.. Hey @R0BLET


Sounds good to me mate. Sure you'll have me torn to bits in no time but that's what I need tbh. Looking forward to it in a perverse way lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, if richie doesn't leave a broken man.... rape him


It's only rape if it's non consensual mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> It's only rape if it's non consensual mate


Good point, either way he doesn't accept no


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Pretty good weekend all in all. Played rugby, won 7-6 in a game where I don't think the backs touched the ball once, all play was up front.

Had a swim yesterday to iron out the aches and pains and feel fresh today.

Was going to hit chest but I've been told the cables, smith machine and only bar are all out of order so may have to adjust routine a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Pretty good weekend all in all. Played rugby, won 7-6 in a game where I don't think the backs touched the ball once, all play was up front.
> 
> Had a swim yesterday to iron out the aches and pains and feel fresh today.
> 
> Was going to hit chest but I've been told the cables, smith machine and only bar are all out of order so may have to adjust routine a bit.


DB's it is then


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Trained up at MAS body again today, hit back hard as there was equipment there I've not used before.

Right arm is still not 100%, it's weird how I can do most things with no problems but others give me a shooting pain that I can't ignore.

EG, close grip pull downs are no problem but lat pull downs are painful as hell.

Feel ok on the tor rip, not had any sweaty nights but sleep is a bit broken up and dreams are vivid so tren is in there but I'm not getting the sides like I do on tren e. Not a bad thing I suppose.

Looking forward to Tuesday and my session with the flintster.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Me too mate cant wait. Any idea what ya want to train yet mate ??

Dont forget im on holiday till late monday evening but before i go friday i will drop ya

My postcode etc any time tuesday morn is fine bro just lst me know what

Time ya planning on getting to me x.. Looking forward to meeting ya mate

And having a blast with ya in gym. Seems like im gonna have to bring my a game ;-)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Me too mate cant wait. Any idea what ya want to train yet mate ??
> 
> Dont forget im on holiday till late monday evening but before i go friday i will drop ya
> 
> ...


I think your A game will be more than a match for me mate!!

I'm hoping to get down to you for 10ish if that's ok with you?

Shoulders would be good mate, I seem to of stopped growing

In that area and wouldn't mind a kick start with them.

It'll be good meeting you, hope it's the first of many sessions.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I think your A game will be more than a match for me mate!!
> 
> I'm hoping to get down to you for 10ish if that's ok with you?
> 
> ...


Ooooh shoulders would be fine mate lol i can demolish those for you 

And yes i will come to you for next session.. ;-)


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Great weekend had topped off with an open day at a gym yesterday attended by some international bodybuiders (better not name them on here)

Picked up lots of advise and tips on training and diet. Funny how they all preach that any more than 40 mins in the gym is a waste of time and they all emphasised the importance of keeping rest times between sets down to under 60 seconds.

Been given a little programme to try, run it over 12 weeks and see how I go. It's basically 1 week compounds/1 week isolation/1 week drop sets. Rep range on compounds and isolation is 1 set of 8 1 set of 15 1 set of 12

Also learnt a lot about diet, according to the food tech guy I'm eating nowhere near enough carbs to grow and to up them to 600g a day with 400 protein. Sounds a lot but he knows more than me and carbs are cheap so I'll try it and see.

Training with flinty tomorrow, shoulders, so looking forward to that.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Great weekend had topped off with an open day at a gym yesterday attended by some international bodybuiders (better not name them on here)
> 
> Picked up lots of advise and tips on training and diet. Funny how they all preach that any more than 40 mins in the gym is a waste of time and they all emphasised the importance of keeping rest times between sets down to under 60 seconds.
> 
> ...


My opinion is he doesn't known ur body whoever he is...your body struggles with carbs, the monster lukas gabris is the same, has almost no carbs except PWO , ur high fats more than adequately are working


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hows everything going mate? i have been a sweaty mess in bed past week on the torrip. :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hows everything going mate? i have been a sweaty mess in bed past week on the torrip. :lol:


Going well mate. Sweats not too bad at night, still warm but not dripping. Am finding I'm getting really hot during workouts though and strength is really good. Loving the pump I get when I jab muscles that I'm working on, pecs especially good. Libido is daft also lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Great weekend had topped off with an open day at a gym yesterday attended by some international bodybuiders (better not name them on here)
> 
> Picked up lots of advise and tips on training and diet. Funny how they all preach that any more than 40 mins in the gym is a waste of time and they all emphasised the importance of keeping rest times between sets down to under 60 seconds.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting mate, got to be worth a try, will soon know if it suits you or not. Trying it while on tren is good time too as won't do too much damage with nutrient partitioning being better etc


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Training with flinty tomorrow, shoulders, so looking forward to that.


I may well be there too young man  x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I may well be there too young man  x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 139515


Looking well mate :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I may well be there too young man  x


Hope so mate, will be good to see you.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds interesting mate, got to be worth a try, will soon know if it suits you or not. Trying it while on tren is good time too as won't do too much damage with nutrient partitioning being better etc


I can play it by ear mate. If it's too much and I get fat then so be it, it's winter anyway lol.

I am a funny bigger with carbs but jasmine rice gm free oats and white potato seem to sit ok with me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Hope so mate, will be good to see you.


What time you coming up? Got hospital with mrs tomorrow.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What time you coming up? Got hospital with mrs tomorrow.


Hoping to be there around 10/10:30 traffic depending mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Great weekend had topped off with an open day at a gym yesterday attended by some international bodybuiders (better not name them on here)
> 
> Picked up lots of advise and tips on training and diet. Funny how they all preach that any more than 40 mins in the gym is a waste of time and they all emphasised the importance of keeping rest times between sets down to under 60 seconds.
> 
> ...


That is the old school bulk mate,,,,things have moved on to far more clever ways of calorific use,agree protein,but would make a point of having casein protein @ 60g bed time plus 40g in the night when you wake up for p1ss.

Would keep fats high with lower carbs on non training days and smash carbs/low fat only on training days tbh

I am doing this at the moment and it is working well for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

biglbs said:


> That is the old school bulk mate,,,,things have moved on to far more clever ways of calorific use,agree protein,but would make a point of having casein protein @ 60g bed time plus 40g in the night when you wake up for p1ss.
> 
> Would keep fats high with lower carbs on non training days and smash carbs/low fat only on training days tbh
> 
> I am doing this at the moment and it is working well for me


That's today's school too pmsl


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> That's today's school too pmsl


Well I prefere the old school way,but you young guys and your abs,,,bla ,blaaa ,blaaaaa,macros /sats/stats/craps.....well you know what I mean:whistling:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Great session with @flinty90

Workout written up in Dave's journal.

Just back in sunny Yorkshire now and still pumped up and full feeling.

Dave's a top bloke, built like a barn door and strong as an ox! Good chinwag after workout too. Looking forward to the next one with him.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Quality sleep last night for a change, managed a good 6 hours. Shoulders feeling ok but rear delts a little tender.

Rest day today so lower carbs, higher fats.

Back to work after a couple of weeks off, glad to be back tbh, I get bored after a while at home.

Chest tomorrow and I'll be taking the advice given to me and keeping the workout down to 40 mins.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Food bang on so far today.

1) whey, eggs and greens

2) oats and whey

3) chicken and veg

4) same as 3 but with walnuts

5) salmon, quinoa, veg

6) almond butter and a banana

7) whey and cottage cheese


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Still enjoying the Apollo gear mate? Torrip isn't it? Using a test base with that or running solo?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Still enjoying the Apollo gear mate? Torrip isn't it? Using a test base with that or running solo?


It's nice stuff mate. For a fairly heavily concentrated short ester blend there is little pip even in delts and pecs and it's working well. Libido is strong and the tren is keeping me lean. Not running a test base yet but I'll add my cruise dose of 200mg test e when I'm 4 weeks away from finishing the TORrip so I don't crash.

I'd recommend it for sure.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

diet looks good i like quinoa dont see many people use it.

stick a bit of vegetable stock in it nom nom

is it just me or is the torrip quite thick needs good push to get it in although very very smooth. never had pip with it either.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> diet looks good i like quinoa dont see many people use it.
> 
> stick a bit of vegetable stock in it nom nom
> 
> is it just me or is the torrip quite thick needs good push to get it in although very very smooth. never had pip with it either.


It is thick, I've taken to warmong it up for ages now but like you said, it is smooth as silk going in.

I eat quinoa quite a bit now, get sick of rice and it's a good alternative.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> It's nice stuff mate. For a fairly heavily concentrated short ester blend there is little pip even in delts and pecs and it's working well. Libido is strong and the tren is keeping me lean. Not running a test base yet but I'll add my cruise dose of 200mg test e when I'm 4 weeks away from finishing the TORrip so I don't crash.
> 
> I'd recommend it for sure.


Cool sounds good. No idea what cycle will be once I get there but like the idea of a rip blend with a test base, nothing crazy just 500mg or so.

Sounds like a decent lab though and prices I've seen are competitive


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Very decent I think. Prices aren't bad either. Only other rip blend I've used was the fusion pharma fast rip which was decent but they've gone now. Tren ace is the way forward for me now, sides are so much more mild but effects seem to be the same as tren e.

Going to have a long cruise after this then go again with another short ester blast. When do you think you'll go again mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Very decent I think. Prices aren't bad either. Only other rip blend I've used was the fusion pharma fast rip which was decent but they've gone now. Tren ace is the way forward for me now, sides are so much more mild but effects seem to be the same as tren e.
> 
> Going to have a long cruise after this then go again with another short ester blast. When do you think you'll go again mate?


It's in Paul's hands really mate. Given progress hasn't been great last few months because of this bloody injury its slowed everything down. Plan is to start making some gains naturally from the diet and training now that I'm more or less back to 100% and then go from there. When he thinks it's a good time to get gear involved we will do it. If I wasn't working with him I'd be on it now lol but that would be a bad decision as would have been wasted whilst injured. No point paying for advice from somebody like Paul and ignoring it lol. Really keen to make most of gear moving forward and avoid previous mistakes so that's plan currently.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Junkies


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Junkies


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Training chest tonight so carb day today.

1) oats, whey, greens

2) chicken, rice, veg

3) chicken rice veg and some leftover salmon

4)whey, walnuts

5) steak, pots, veg, banana

6) whey, cottage cheese.

Started writing food up on here so I can keep an eye myself on what I'm eating. Any tips or criticism greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Training chest tonight so carb day today.
> 
> 1) oats, whey, greens
> 
> ...


Morning mate, looks good. Where does training slot in; between meal 4 and 5?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. Meal 5 is biggest of the day (300g steak 375g pots and 150g veg)

It's awkward on shifts as I can't get a routine going that's sustainable. Forgot to put down intra workout stuff too which is eaa, and maltodextren. Post WO shake is whey, maltodextren and greens powder.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks good mate. How ya liking that whey


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Looks good mate. How ya liking that whey


Bit too good mate. Our lass decided to try one with milk and now I can't get it off her. She's guzzling 3 a day so I've had to hide it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Another quick one mate but as we trainef shoulders tuesday just wondering why you

Would train chest as your next session ?? Tris etc still fatigued etc

Just curious mate as i always try and keep chest/shoulders as far apart

As with back and legs ???


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's actually something I've been milling over this morning mate. Still sore from Tuesday and I'm wondering if I should change tonight's workout. Only reason I was doing chest was that I haven't done it in a while but no real point if I can't lift to my potential.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> That's actually something I've been milling over this morning mate. Still sore from Tuesday and I'm wondering if I should change tonight's workout. Only reason I was doing chest was that I haven't done it in a while but no real point if I can't lift to my potential.


Good plan mate i think i would go back today. Then*chest. Then legs then back to shoulders ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Good plan mate i think i would go back today. Then*chest. Then legs then back to shoulders ??


That's sounds decent mate. I'll write up a more structured routine so I know where I am.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Who does chest on a Thursday?! That's the bigger concern lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Went a bit overboard on cals yesterday I think. 5028 cals, macros were fats, 113, carbs 578, protein 426.

Feel fat as fcuk today but in a nice way if that makes sense.

Trained back last night, decent session although gym was busy so time between exercises was longer than I like.

Speed deads

4 sets of [email protected] 90kg

Lat pull downs

4 sets, 12/10/8/6

Pull ups

4 sets to fail super slow with pause at bottom and top.

Seated rows

4 sets 12/10/8/6 slow negatives.

Cgpd

4 sets super setted with straight arm pull downs

Rest today and tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Look great mate, hard and big.....ooer


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Look great mate, hard and big.....ooer


Lol. Thanks mate. Like all blokes is like to be harder and bigger though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Thanks mate. Like all blokes is like to be harder and bigger though.


Ahh the endless pursuit lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Lookin great there mate:cool2:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Lookin great there mate:cool2:


Thanks mate. Motivation up after working with @flinty90 on Tuesday.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. Motivation up after working with @flinty90 on Tuesday.


you trained very well mate and like i say you looked loads bigger more vascular in person than the pictures do you justice for .. really good physique mate i can see more really good things coming from you in future, you have the drive, you have the opportunity and you are willing to learn and listen mate which is always a great asset to have..

cant wait to train with you again it really was a pleasure bro !!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking great mate well done


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> you trained very well mate and like i say you looked loads bigger more vascular in person than the pictures do you justice for .. really good physique mate i can see more really good things coming from you in future, you have the drive, you have the opportunity and you are willing to learn and listen mate which is always a great asset to have..
> 
> cant wait to train with you again it really was a pleasure bro !!


Thanks mate, that means a lot, especially from you. I'm always stunned by people in this game, nobody seems to have an ego, despite what misconceptions non lifters think, and everyone's willingness to help and pass on knowledge is outstanding.

Really enjoyed Tuesday, already checking work rota to see when we can do it again. Thanks again mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate, that means a lot, especially from you. I'm always stunned by people in this game, nobody seems to have an ego, despite what misconceptions non lifters think, and everyone's willingness to help and pass on knowledge is outstanding.
> 
> Really enjoyed Tuesday, already checking work rota to see when we can do it again. Thanks again mate.


been my experience too mate its fcukin great to travel around meet new people and train and learn always learning.. i love it and i still have dreams of doing a country tour to train with as many people as i can for a 3 month period .. i cant think of anything better so its one of my goals tbh ..

will be localish to you in coming months mate up on m62 so i know for a fact i will get over to you and get some sessions done


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. 04:30 in a Saturday is not my idea of a good time to get up. Still, it's funny watching drunk fellas doing the walk of shame in town on my drive to work, god I'm glad I'm tee total lol.

Low carb again today as the gym is shut by the time I finish work. Extra rest won't hurt anyway.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Busy couple of days but kept things tight diet and training wise.

Had a rest today as I felt I needed it, going from day shift to nights plays hell with your sleep pattern so decided to listen to my body and stay in bed today. Taking on a coach in the new year, met up with him last week and been chatting with him. I won't name him on here but he knows his stuff and thinks he take me up a level so looking forward to starting that.

Chest day tomorrow, going for a @biglbs old school pressing session, back to basics stuff with emphasis on form instead of ego lifting heavy weights.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Evening fellas. Busy couple of days but kept things tight diet and training wise.
> 
> Had a rest today as I felt I needed it, going from day shift to nights plays hell with your sleep pattern so decided to listen to my body and stay in bed today. Taking on a coach in the new year, met up with him last week and been chatting with him. I won't name him on here but he knows his stuff and thinks he take me up a level so looking forward to starting that.
> 
> Chest day tomorrow, going for a @biglbs old school pressing session, back to basics stuff with emphasis on form instead of ego lifting heavy weights.


Good man,nice to see you progressing,you are now truly gonna go places,just like you always dreamed,you will get those goals we spoke of early on,just as many others are now doing to.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. I didn't want to take in a coach until I was at a specific level. I knew I could get so far but I think January will be the time to let someone else take over and see how far I can be pushed. Should be a testing 16 weeks.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. I didn't want to take in a coach until I was at a specific level. I knew I could get so far but I think January will be the time to let someone else take over and see how far I can be pushed. Should be a testing 16 weeks.


I realy look forward to seeing it mate,it is very satisfying watching all you boys improve and go forward in training and life,realy is,even things like Ben having a baby on way,or pm chat's with Breda,Rob's escapades,luther and how he too has come so far in many ways,Flinty's determination through some real issues to improve and not be that fat cvnt(still just a cvnt) and our chats on the phone---now overdue,The list is endless,,,these are just your regulars:cool:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Couldn't agree more mate. It's a strange thing knowing people you've never met in person but you get to know them anyway.

Seeing the help, tips and advice that get shared speaks volumes about body builders as a whole.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Couldn't agree more mate. It's a strange thing knowing people you've never met in person but you get to know them anyway.
> 
> Seeing the help, tips and advice that get shared speaks volumes about body builders as a whole.


Cough....and old weight lifter types


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fvcking tear in my eye now you soppy old gits :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

@biglbs appreciate the kind words. Love our

catchups even though yes we overdo now.

Looks good richie you will do great with a coach mate cos you listen

And follow. Let coach do his work and bang your even better...

Cant wait to see it happen. Gives me so much motivation in this place

It really keeps me on my game as much as possible


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

@biglbs appreciate the kind words. Love our

catchups even though yes we overdo now.

Looks good richie you will do great with a coach mate cos you listen

And follow. Let coach do his work and bang your even better...

Cant wait to see it happen. Gives me so much motivation in this place

It really keeps me on my game as much as possible


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Chest day.

Flat smith press, 8/15/12

Decline smith press 8/15/12

Incline smith press 8/15/12

Cable fly, strict form. 4x12

Dips to failure x4

Back to basics but enjoyable.

Legs tomorrow so I'll up carbs for that and have a good go at it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Chest day.
> 
> Flat smith press, 8/15/12
> 
> ...


You using smith for pure weight mate with no other restrictions ??

Or just fancied keeping it to smith and no dbs ??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> You using smith for pure weight mate with no other restrictions ??
> 
> Or just fancied keeping it to smith and no dbs ??


Just wanted to concentrate on nailing form mate. Bar hitting my chest, pause at the bottom and nice fast positive without locking out at the top. I figured I'd be able to concentrate on doing this better on the smith but tbh I prefer pressing db's


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bloody coach! You'll be a proper machine :beer:

Thanks @biglbs, my escapades :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bloody coach! You'll be a proper machine :beer:
> 
> Thanks @biglbs, my escapades :lol:


That's the plan mate. Although the coach I had in mind isn't going to available so might have to rethink.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> That's the plan mate. Although the coach I had in mind isn't going to available so might have to rethink.


 @flinty90 was singing your praises mate on how well you look etc

Ah, you going to wait for him or try someone else?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @flinty90 was singing your praises mate on how well you look etc
> 
> Ah, you going to wait for him or try someone else?


I paid him to say that. 

I'll go with someone else mate, the guy is a pro and gets all over the world so I'd doubt his ability to coach me 100%

I'm sure there are plenty more so I'll bide my time, not starting till new year anyway.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I paid him to say that.
> 
> I'll go with someone else mate, the guy is a pro and gets all over the world so I'd doubt his ability to coach me 100%
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty more so I'll bide my time, not starting till new year anyway.


Text me who it is lol

Loads to choose from mate, just finding the best for you


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Just wanted to concentrate on nailing form mate. Bar hitting my chest, pause at the bottom and nice fast positive without locking out at the top. I figured I'd be able to concentrate on doing this better on the smith but tbh I prefer pressing db's


I see mate. But to be fair you are strong enough to do that with dbs bro

And as we did with shoulders slow negs down till dbs touching front delts then

Explosive but controlled push.. Or do a mix of smith after lighter dbs

Just to get weight cranked up whilst keeping form  i see a bloke called jp is taking clients on

For next year he is an absolute monster too mate...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I see mate. But to be fair you are strong enough to do that with dbs bro
> 
> And as we did with shoulders slow negs down till dbs touching front delts then
> 
> ...


I'll mix it up with db's next chest session mate. Got to admit it felt strange working a full chest session without dumbbells, especially as free weight area was empty for a change. Probably get a better stretch too as you're nor restricted to how low you can go by the bar hitting your chest.

Seen jp mate, a true monster. I'll be contacting him In the near future I think as his clients seem to do really well at all the shows. X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Legs today, loved it too.

Squats

5 sets including low to mid partials.

Leg extension

5 sets, 2 slow neg 2 slow pos 1 burnout

Leg press

Same as extensions

Sldl

5 sets getting as low as possible

Various calf raises/donkey raises.

Finally getting some growth out of legs and I've progressed from sparrow legs to chicken legs.

My aim is to get to pelican legs by the new year.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Bit of a lazy day today. Hit bi's and tri's for 45 mins, good burn out but after working 72 hours this week I wasn't really on my game.

Nearly finished finished Apollo gear, verdict is very good stuff and I'll use again in the future.

Cruise time now, not a @R0BLET style 3 hour cruise but a good 8 weeks I think. Best stuff I've found for cruise is 1/2 ml of pro chem t400 every 8 days, this seems to keep me steady with no libido loss and gains seem to stay on ok.

Next blast will be low test, probably cruise dose, and tren ace at 1.5ml eod. Going to eat around 2500 cals on that blast. Should make for a decent cut. Any thoughts or advice from you fellas on this will be great.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Bit of a lazy day today. Hit bi's and tri's for 45 mins, good burn out but after working 72 hours this week I wasn't really on my game.
> 
> Nearly finished finished Apollo gear, verdict is very good stuff and I'll use again in the future.
> 
> ...


Love you too :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Lovely long sleep today with no training. Can feel all the aches and pains are starting to come out now the gear is leaving my system and I return to being mortal again.

Water dropping off really quick, lost a couple of kilos but look better for it.

Keeping cals high for now, around the 4300 mark so I don't expect to lose too much weight.

Chest day tomorrow, my least favorite workout (there, I've said it!!!) nice heavy lifts with strict form.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Evening all. Lovely long sleep today with no training. Can feel all the aches and pains are starting to come out now the gear is leaving my system and I return to being mortal again.
> 
> Water dropping off really quick, lost a couple of kilos but look better for it.
> 
> ...


Back on a cruise now then mate?

Chest least favourite day?! Lol. Tbh I'd agree with you to some extent but i do p/p/l so chest and delts in same day and I love delts so makes up.for it


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Back on a cruise now then mate?
> 
> Chest least favourite day?! Lol. Tbh I'd agree with you to some extent but i do p/p/l so chest and delts in same day and I love delts so makes up.for it


Yes mate, just putting in 200mg test e every 8 days. This seems to work ok for me.

Chest just gets boring. Bench/fly/dips and that's about it. Might go back on p/p/l on my cut, really enjoyed the workouts. Only changed what I was doing as I don't like getting accustomed to anything. Shoulders or legs favorite days for sure.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate, just putting in 200mg test e every 8 days. This seems to work ok for me.
> 
> Chest just gets boring. Bench/fly/dips and that's about it. Might go back on p/p/l on my cut, really enjoyed the workouts. Only changed what I was doing as I don't like getting accustomed to anything. Shoulders or legs favorite days for sure.


Not test e at all, 1/2ml tri test 400.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning gents. Cruise going well and feeling ok.

Fat loading diet in place now and I'm loving it as the low carb is what my body seems to like.

Diet today:

Meal 1 50g whey made with almond milk, almond butter and double cream. 50g almonds.

Meal 2 300g braising steak, 150g veg, avocado

Meal 3 same as meal 2 only with cashew instead of avocado.

Meal 4 50g whey, 80g mixed seeds.

Meal 5 (pwo) 300g chicken breast, 150g veg, 275g pots.

Meal 6 full fat Greek yoghurt, cup blueberries

Meal 7 50g whey, 300g cottage cheese.

Haven't worked out macros because I'm a lazy mofo but I will later.

Weight is 104kg ATM which is ok. Working hard on water retention again also, 7g vit c, 6 Lt water and tesco own brand water retention tablets. Also taking 10mg nolva a day to help this.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon lads. Haven't been on here much, not a lot to report really, still ticking over on cruise and feeling good. Diet clean as always with the odd treat on weekends.

Planning to blast again mid January, cycle planned is:

750mg test

900EQ

300mg tren ace

100mg tbol ed for first 6 weeks.

I'll run cycle for 16 weeks due to the long time it takes for EQ to do its thing.

Supps will be usual vit c, vit b complex omega 3 cla and I'll take 500ml beet root juice a day to help bp.

Thoughts on this appreciated as ever.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Did you ever work macros for that diet bro ?? Hows it suiting you mate x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. Protein always around 310g a day. Training days is carb 450g, fats 80g

Non training days carbs, 110g fats 180g. Working ok but I'm not on cycle so water weight is down and I'm fairly lean ATM. I'm doing ok with carbs now as long as I smash loads of fibre in to aid digestion.

Think I'll have to adjust a bit on next blast as EQ makes appetite massive.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Gvt dead lifts. The original "seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Gvt dead lifts. The original "seemed like a good idea at the time.


Hahahaha oh sh1t


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

What weight on the.deads.bro ?? Im loving gvt compounds then finishing session with.different rep ranges its mint..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> What weight on the.deads.bro ?? Im loving gvt compounds then finishing session with.different rep ranges its mint..


130kg mate, including bar. Started with 45 seconds rest but after set 7 it became 60 seconds lol.

Finished session off with 4 sets wide grip pull ups and 4 sets seated rows. Felt ok afterwards but sat at work now I can feel my lower back getting really tight. Going to try gvt on shoulders on Thursday, I'm thinking around 22.5kg?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

22.5 will be a good start mate. If ypu do the pressing as i shown ya it will be a killer. I did chest last night incline press at 90 kg x 100 reps every rep was a 4 second negative. I almost p1ssed my pants at about rep 60 lil fcukin solid session


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> 22.5 will be a good start mate. If ypu do the pressing as i shown ya it will be a killer. I did chest last night incline press at 90 kg x 100 reps every rep was a 4 second negative. I almost p1ssed my pants at about rep 60 lil fcukin solid session


Was that 100 reps in 10 sets or 100 reps in as little amount of sets as possible?

I use that form all the time now on shoulder press, my lifts have come down in weight a bit but slowly building back up.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

10 sets of 10 reps mate with 40 second rest x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Hit shoulders last night, went gvt and loved it.

Got 22.5s up for 7 sets but dropped to 20s for last 3

, went for 40 seconds rest.

Shoulder press: 7x22.5, 3x 20

Lat raises, up and down rack 4 times

Face pulls: 4 sets of 12

Upright rows 3 sets of 10.

Veins popping out all over my shoulders when I was finished, really enjoyed it.

Back tomorrow and chest Wednesday.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas.

Had a chat with a couple of lads and I've decided to alter next cycle a bit.

Going to run: Apollo labs equimast at 3ml a week (giving 900 EQ, 450 mast)

Wildcat tri test (I've got 20ml left over) then orbis t400 at 750mg a week (800mg when I go on orbis)

I'll kick start this with orbis prop at 100mg eod and 100mg tbol ed.

Looking for nice lean mass on this. I'll up cals to 5000 a day

But adjust accordingly.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Fair whack of gear there mate will be good to see how that goes. Never used eq or know much about it tbh


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair whack of gear there mate will be good to see how that goes. Never used eq or know much about it tbh


Me neither. I hold to much water to consider deca and EQ is something that should keep me pretty dry. Was going to get everything separate but Apollo do the EQ/mast blend and their tor rip was really decent so I'll go with them again. Wildcat t500 is my favorite test so looking forward to jumping on that.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Me neither. I hold to much water to consider deca and EQ is something that should keep me pretty dry. Was going to get everything separate but Apollo do the EQ/mast blend and their tor rip was really decent so I'll go with them again. Wildcat t500 is my favorite test so looking forward to jumping on that.


Sounds good mate. I'm running Apollo test and mast and about to start their ace and all seem good. Orbis ace good too as using that currently.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate. I'm running Apollo test and mast and about to start their ace and all seem good. Orbis ace good too as using that currently.


Couple of lads here using orbis test p/ tren a and loving it.

A couple more are using the tbol and it's working wonders. Good lab at the moment. Doesn't mean it'll last though lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MATE


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

And a very merry as to you mate. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo Richie....wishing you a good Xmas and warmest thoughts for 2014...x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Ullo Richie....wishing you a good Xmas and warmest thoughts for 2014...x


Merry Christmas flubs. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Happy new year all. Decent break and feeling recharged.

Working upper body/ lower body splits for a while, high frequency, low intensity.

Putting cycle off for a while, blood pressure on the high side so adding in EQ wouldn't be the brightest idea at the moment.

Got my diet sorted for now, not going to be quite so serious at the moment, sensible but not ridged.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Happy new year all. Decent break and feeling recharged.
> 
> Working upper body/ lower body splits for a while, high frequency, low intensity.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan mate 

Good shout on the EQ! What's caused the BP to rise then?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate
> 
> Good shout on the EQ! What's caused the BP to rise then?


Not sure mate. I could feel it rise a bit on the tren ace last cycle and it doesn't seem to of settled back down yet.

I'm banging in beet root juice and lots of celery to help get it down.

I might bin the EQ idea altogether and just hit npp instead. I've run it before and it caused me no sides whatsoever.

Same with tbol so was thinking: 500 test/ 300npp/80mg tbol.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure mate. I could feel it rise a bit on the tren ace last cycle and it doesn't seem to of settled back down yet.
> 
> I'm banging in beet root juice and lots of celery to help get it down.
> 
> ...


just using apollo npp/testprop mix at the moment its good heaviest ive ever been (not down to all the chocolate i ate over xmas i hope)

bp should come down soon. you had it checked?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> just using apollo npp/testprop mix at the moment its good heaviest ive ever been (not down to all the chocolate i ate over xmas i hope)
> 
> bp should come down soon. you had it checked?


Yes mate. I had a couple of nosebleeds for no reason which isn't like me. Had it checked, was 170/50. Doc said it wasn't a massive problem but to try and get it down to 150.

Apollo oils getting rave reviews all over. Loved the 301.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. I had a couple of nosebleeds for no reason which isn't like me. Had it checked, was 170/50. Doc said it wasn't a massive problem but to try and get it down to 150.
> 
> Apollo oils getting rave reviews all over. Loved the 301.


i loved the 301 i cant wait to get on it again lol

ye thats bit higher than i would like. hawthorn berry helps me too


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Off to holland and Barrett later, they should sell Hawthorne. Cheers. I'm getting it checked again on the 9th so I'll see where I'm at then. I'm feeling great, that's what's pi55ing me off. I'm wanting to blast again but guess I should wait a while.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure mate. I could feel it rise a bit on the tren ace last cycle and it doesn't seem to of settled back down yet.
> 
> I'm banging in beet root juice and lots of celery to help get it down.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks!

Beetroot juice has always helped me tbh and I supplement with various bits like aakg and citrate malate that are good for BP..... So the interweb says :lol:

Cycle sounds good, NPP seems to be catching on and less sides by all accounts.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Well that sucks!
> 
> Beetroot juice has always helped me tbh and I supplement with various bits like aakg and citrate malate that are good for BP..... So the interweb says :lol:
> 
> Cycle sounds good, NPP seems to be catching on and less sides by all accounts.


I really enjoyed npp last time. While tren was like having my head plugged into the mains, npp was like being in a big fluffy onesie lol.

Nice gains, no water or bloat and 4 day half life meant I could jab twice a week instead of eod.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Well that sucks!
> 
> Beetroot juice has always helped me tbh and I supplement with various bits like aakg and citrate malate that are good for BP..... So the interweb says :lol:
> 
> Cycle sounds good, NPP seems to be catching on and less sides by all accounts.


I am defo looking at NPP for next one mate,looks great and deca realy works for me!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I really enjoyed npp last time. While tren was like having my head plugged into the mains, npp was like being in a big fluffy onesie lol.
> 
> Nice gains, no water or bloat and 4 day half life meant I could jab twice a week instead of eod.


I'd like to try it but think I'm addicted to Tren pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I'd like to try it but think I'm addicted to Tren pmsl


I love tren also. Plan was to bulk up for 10 weeks then use tren on a cheeky 6 week cut. Tren hex available to me now too and I've heard great things about it. We'll see.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy new year Richie..all the best to you...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Happy new year Richie..all the best to you...


Same to you flubs. Hope it's a good one.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> I love tren also. Plan was to bulk up for 10 weeks then use tren on a cheeky 6 week cut. Tren hex available to me now too and I've heard great things about it. We'll see.


Yeah I'd like Hex but ace will do for now lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent upper body session today, quite like the split of upper/lower/day off. Seems to suit me ok

Done: decline bench/upright row/side lateral/lat pull down/dips/ bor.

lower tomorrow, I'll see how busy the gym is before deciding what I'm doing.

Friend in the gym has set up her own gym wear company, only doing stringers at the moment but they are top notch.

She's based the fit on people who actually lift do they sit really nice. Well worth a look I reckon. Company is called pedrosa couture, have they're own website.

Food today has been immense, loads of brown rice, chicken and salmon and obligatory green veggies.

Keeping cals as high as I can on cruise to try and maintain what I gained on last blast.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Decent upper body session today, quite like the split of upper/lower/day off. Seems to suit me ok
> 
> Done: decline bench/upright row/side lateral/lat pull down/dips/ bor.
> 
> ...


Just looked at those stringers..... Is that ugly big head @marknorthumbria a model for them :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Just looked at those stringers..... Is that ugly big head @marknorthumbria a model for them :lol:


Ha! Yes mate. Doesn't get any prettier does he! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Ha! Yes mate. Doesn't get any prettier does he! Lol


Tren has gone to his head :lol:

Nice stringers though :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Good upper body session again today, really seem to be responding to the low intensity, high frequency schedule.

Only doing one work set per exercise but pb's getting nailed and I'm well up in body weight despite only cruising.

Today's session

Decline bench

Upright rows

Side laterals

Lat pull downs

Dips

Abs

Bor

Next upper body will be

Incline press

Shoulder press

Seated rows

Cgpd

Tricep push downs

Flys

Abs.

I'll stick with this for a while, probably 4 weeks into blast, then go back onto PPL


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning fellas. Upper body again last night, sore as hell today as a result.

Really responding this training pattern with regard to pb's and size, 109kg now although I've gained a bit of fat and water.

Blood pressure seems to be going in the right direction now but still a bit high.

Better get stuck into meal 3, laters.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cant see sny lower body getting done lol.. hope your well bro x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Cant see sny lower body getting done lol.. hope your well bro x


Lol. It is mate. Just haven't been on here those days.

I'm doing upper/lower/rest so hitting both upper and lower 3 times each in a nine day period.

Legs seem to have responded well to it, especially hams.

I'll carry on with this for a while but might change it when/if I go back on gear.

Hope alls good with you mate. X


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Richie..just swooshing past..have a good 'un...Hammies are poop on me, can't get any decent weights up at all, but I still keep plodding on with them in the hope of change..hahaha...take care..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Morning Richie..just swooshing past..have a good 'un...Hammies are poop on me, can't get any decent weights up at all, but I still keep plodding on with them in the hope of change..hahaha...take care..


Morning flubs, thanks for dropping by.

Hams never a strong point with me but lots of straight leg dead lifts and glute ham raises is sorting them out. Quick twitch muscle so high weight, low reps. Have a good day.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Junkie


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all.

Last nights lower body session.

Leg press. Warm up then:

[email protected] 350kg/ [email protected] 320kg

Squats:

[email protected] 140kg

[email protected] 120kg

[email protected] 100kg

Extensions:

3x 20 @105kg

Next leg session will be hams and calves.

Holding body weight well although I have gained some fat and water. Not really ****d as I'm enjoying my food

And feel really good at the moment.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Last nights lower body session.
> 
> ...


Great work mate!

Food wise I'm same, far more enjoyable to not obsess over it


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Been guilty in the past if trying to build a lot of muscle without adding a single ounce of fat. Not going to happen. This time I'm I'm embracing the fat and hoping to gain tissue at the same time. I can shred easy enough so 10 weeks doing this followed by 6 week cut and I'll see where I'm at.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Been guilty in the past if trying to build a lot of muscle without adding a single ounce of fat. Not going to happen. This time I'm I'm embracing the fat and hoping to gain tissue at the same time. I can shred easy enough so 10 weeks doing this followed by 6 week cut and I'll see where I'm at.


I'm just going for fat without any lean mass


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Been guilty in the past if trying to build a lot of muscle without adding a single ounce of fat. Not going to happen. This time I'm I'm embracing the fat and hoping to gain tissue at the same time. I can shred easy enough so 10 weeks doing this followed by 6 week cut and I'll see where I'm at.


We all do it mate, it's just us being conscious of not getting chubby lol

But I get it, just hard sometimes to get out heads around it!

You can defo drop fat with ease, seen you do it at the drop of a hat.

Crack on son!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm just going for fat without any lean mass


What do you mean "going" ?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Squeezed a cheeky upper body session in today.

Decline press.

2 sets, 1x [email protected] 130kg [email protected] 130kg

Bor. 1 x [email protected] 70kg 1x [email protected] 70kg

Upright row. 1x [email protected] 60kg 1x [email protected] 60kg

Lat raises. 2 x [email protected] 20kg

Lat pull down. 1x [email protected] 115kg 1x [email protected] 115kg

Dips 2 x 7 with 40kg worth of plates added.

I know these workouts don't look much but I'm going through pb's like a knife through butter.

Frequency over intensity seems to cut the mustard with me and I'm loving it. Legs tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate! Some good numbers there :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie....what is bor. please? Thanks... 

And we have something in common....I too am embracing the fat........cough.......

:no: just can't stop noshing pies darn it....and can't shred a carrot never mind my bod..:laugh: curvy gal gonna curve...lol

Happy Tuesday to ya....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Richie....what is bor. please? Thanks...
> 
> And we have something in common....I too am embracing the fat........cough.......
> 
> ...


Hi flubs. Bor = bent over rows. Can use barbell or dumbbell for them.

I'm loving my new podgy exterior at the moment, keeps me warm on these cold winter nights 

Happy Tuesday to you too.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Hi [Redacted]. Bor = bent over rows. Can use barbell or dumbbell for them.
> 
> I'm loving my new podgy exterior at the moment, keeps me warm on these cold winter nights
> 
> Happy Tuesday to you too.


Thank you Richie...and now I know what it is...durrrrrr...I should have known what it was! lol...I am truly a bit thick, on all fronts..hahahaha....


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Thank you Richie...and now I know what it is...durrrrrr...I should have known what it was! lol...I am truly a bit thick, on all fronts..hahahaha....


You're far from thick flubs. I still look up abbreviations all the time. There seems to be quite a lot in the bodybuilding game.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

bbc is one that rob uses a lot


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> bbc is one that rob uses a lot


Big black cocks..... Hell yes!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Body building clothes....????


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Body building clothes....????


Too big for me :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Legs today. Short and sharp workout but hit the spot.

Squats: 130kg x8 120kg x7 110kg x6 (30 second rest periods)

Extensions: 3x [email protected] 100kg

Walking lunges: about 5 laps of the studio.

Calf raises 6x to fail.

Nice little blast. Food on track to hit 5000 cals again today, I am a fat Cnut and loving it.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Bonus. Blown my cruciate ligament in my left knee. Swollen up big time and painful as hell.

Felt a twinge yesterday on squats but ignored it, got on extensions and it pinged. Not to worry, can still train upper body.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Ouch! Get the meds in mate and ice it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ouch! Get the meds in mate and ice it


X2

Silver lining.... More upper body for you :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Ouch! Get the meds in mate and ice it


Full of cuprafen at the moment to help the swelling. Scan showed ligament was torn but not in half. If it had of torn completely it would of meant an operation but I should heal ok with rest.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Silver lining.... More upper body for you :lol:


Lol. Yes mate. I'll be one of those blokes on Facebook with a massive upper body and chicken legs. Track suit bottoms in the gym for a while I reckon.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Full of cuprafen at the moment to help the swelling. Scan showed ligament was torn but not in half. If it had of torn completely it would of meant an operation but I should heal ok with rest.


That is seriously shít mate !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. Yes mate. I'll be one of those blokes on Facebook with a massive upper body and chicken legs. Track suit bottoms in the gym for a while I reckon.


PMSL

Well when the pictures of you go viral I can say "I know that guy"


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get the GH in


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get the GH in


It's being considered mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> It's being considered mate.


With copious amounts of AAS


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Bugger. Been in hospital since yesterday and won't be coming out anytime soon. Knee injury got infected and has spread to my quad.

Being treated by IV drip with antibiotics but if they don't work then they have to cut my quad away.

I'll keep you posted lads.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Jesus Christ mate that sounds bad. Hope the anti b's do the job!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus Christ mate that sounds bad. Hope the anti b's do the job!!


Looks to be spreading. They drew an outline around the red area of my leg and it's pushed outside the line now.

It's a 5 hour op using skin from my lower back to graft onto my leg.

On a plus note I have a hot nurse and they have to use a blood pressure strap meant for legs as the arm one won't go round mi upper arm 

Also blood pressure is 140/60 so that's back to normal. Silver linings.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just text ya dude, sounds shocking!

Bit OTT to get out of doing legs though mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Just text ya dude, sounds shocking!
> 
> Bit OTT to get out of doing legs though mate :lol: :lol:


Asked if I could use the remidial gym here at the hospital but they said no so I'm off

To the pediatric ward to bench a couple of sick kids instead.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Asked if I could use the remidial gym here at the hospital but they said no so I'm off
> 
> To the pediatric ward to bench a couple of sick kids instead.


I'd hit the obese children first mate for chest then the skinny ones for fly and maybe a few curls


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Well that's come out if nowhere hasn't it. Blimey. Hope it doesn't come to an op mate


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Quick update lads. Infection seems to be migrating down my leg. Top half of my quad now looking better but knee and top of calf now looking bad. Bloods showing signs of recovery and docs said I can eat today so they can't be planning on surgery today. Pain is still immense but they've cranked up pain killers to dhydracodine (spelling) which make everything feel numb, including my brain.

Lost 6kg in 5 days now so abs look immense lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Quick update lads. Infection seems to be migrating down my leg. Top half of my quad now looking better but knee and top of calf now looking bad. Bloods showing signs of recovery and docs said I can eat today so they can't be planning on surgery today. Pain is still immense but they've cranked up pain killers to dhydracodine (spelling) which make everything feel numb, including my brain.
> 
> Lost 6kg in 5 days now so abs look immense lol.


Abs look immense :lol:

Some positives in there mate and if it's looking better than that pic you sent last night then hopefully your on the right path :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Abs look immense :lol:
> 
> Some positives in there mate and if it's looking better than that pic you sent last night then hopefully your on the right path :beer:


Still swollen mate. Got one leg like terry Hollands and one like a 7 year old girl!

Hoping this treatment will do the trick and I can get home by the end of the week.

Asked doc when I can train again and he encouraged me to get in the gym as soon as I can, said weight training can only help but it'll be a while before I can train legs. Mrs thinks it's great as she thinks she can squat more than me now. Lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Result. Being discharged later today. Oral medication to help finish off infection.

Docs surprised how quick I've fought off infection but been told to keep an eye on it as it could re-appear anytime.

Now I can turn my attention to training.

No legs for a while so I'll sack off upper/lower/rest and instead go onto push/pull rest.

Mrs got the afternoon off so I'm sure she will take care of my cv


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hospital selfie.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

What I would of looked like after another week in here.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol. That's great news mate takes more than a few germs to keep a warrior down!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Don't mind telling you this warrior was sh1tting himself for a while though lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nor surprised mate tbf must have been a shock


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

It was mate. The speed it happened more than anything. First thing I thought was a jab had infected me but that leg hasn't seen a needle in weeks, jabbed into pecs last time and alls well with them. Just shows me I'm not bomb proof. Docs questioned me about steroid use at first but once they found out what kind of infection it was they knew it wasn't from a jab. Dic did tell me he'd amputated 2 legs in the past from people taking steroids so I will pay attention a bit more, it's easy to become lazy when you've been doing it a while so 1 good thing to come of this is it's woken me up a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Blimey yeah just goes to show you've got to be on the ball with hygiene etc all the time. I'm pretty anal about jab technique tbh so hopefully will always be on but you never know I guess


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jeeeeeezzzzz bloody nasty **** mate.

glad your ok now!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Back in the game now. And blood pressure down to 130/60 do I'm in better nick now than when I arrived in hospital!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Chest and shoulders today then mate?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning mate. Was thinking something like this for now. Push 1

Db press

Bench press

Flys

Laterals

Dips

Pull downs

Pull 1

Lat pull downs

Bor

Face pulls

Pull ups

Biceps.

Push2

Upright row

Incline press

Front raises

Db press ups

Rear delt fly/reverse press superset

Triceps

Pull2

Seated row

Cgpd/straight arm pull downs

Single arm rows

Biceps

Abs.

I'll work push, pull rest.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice bank on it already! id be curled up in bed getting the mrs to bring me bacon sandwiches for the week :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice bank on it already! id be curled up in bed getting the mrs to bring me bacon sandwiches for the week :lol:


Had 4 days of being waited on hand and foot mate. Bit bored now.

Leg feels ok, bit of pain round the knee though. Biggest sh1thouse is I've neat run out of t400 to cruise on. Better get some, last thing I want now is test crash lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Had 4 days of being waited on hand and foot mate. Bit bored now.
> 
> Leg feels ok, bit of pain round the knee though. Biggest sh1thouse is I've neat run out of t400 to cruise on. Better get some, last thing I want now is test crash lol


ye can imagine id be bouncing off the walls really. and yes need to get on that mate! lol how much t400 u cruise on?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye can imagine id be bouncing off the walls really. and yes need to get on that mate! lol how much t400 u cruise on?


Just 1/2ml e10d

Seems to be enough to keep me ticking over and I feel ok on that dose.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hit upper body today. Felt bit no massive weights. Still enough to get me pumped though.

Shoulder press db

[email protected] 35kg

Flat bench

3x [email protected] 100kg

Side laterals

Mini drop sets. [email protected] 17.5kg, [email protected] 3 sets.

Low incline fly

3x12 @ 22.5kg

Weighted dips.

3 sets to fail with 25kg plate.

Various triceps.

Not proud of any weights there but today wasn't about pb's. Just wanted to lift enough to get me back into it. Leg still painful but nothing I can't handle.

Got some Apollo t400 on route to carry on with, hope it's decent and more importantly, pip free. Can't be ****d with my right leg being in pain too.

Off to do pull1 tomorrow, might go to Mas body in boro as it's a much better gym than mine, only trouble is they have third warehouse there and I always blow a ton of cash on workout gear. It is good stuff though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PMSL

Nearly loses leg.... Back in the gym :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nowt better to do mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Nowt better to do mate.


Can't blame you tbh mate :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Lovely doms in shoulders today, must of worked harder than I thought.

Pull session today, using my local gym as I've got stuff to do in town later. Sleeping like a log at the moment, codeine must be helping lol.

Leg doing ok, not as swollen now and muscle starting to become visible so I'm on the mend. Still got knee injury to sort out when all the swelling has gone.

Feels good being back on 100% clean food and water dropping away nice. I'll put up workout later.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Pull session done. Really enjoyed it.

Lat pull downs.

3x [email protected] 125kg [email protected] 135kg

Bor

3x [email protected] 30kg. Used dumbbells.

Face pulls

[email protected] 28kg 1x [email protected]

Pull ups

4 sets to failure, hammer grip and wide grip.

Various biceps.

Just about to tuck into 300g cod, 375g pots and 150g veg, may treat myself to a banana after.

Rest day tomorrow then push 2 on Friday.

Leg ok but laying off the pain killers now as they are screwing up my appetite and making me thirsty all the time.

Cinema tonight with my mes and daughter, bit of quality family time always makes me feel good. Going to see devils due.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rest day today so I will mainly be laying on the sofa watching films and eating meat.

That is all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning slackers. Did literally nothing yesterday and feel good for it.

Jabbed 1/2ml of Apollo t400 for my cruise, nice and smooth but real thick. This seems to be a running theme with Apollo oils. Not an issue though. Pip free too.

Got push session later when mrs finishes work. Might wash the car and get some house work done, on the other hand might watch the cricket and do fcuk all. I'll write up workout later.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning mate. I'm running the apollo t350 and mast 325 ad tren ace and the ace is thin but others are thicker too. No pip ever though as you say. Very smooth


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey bro nice to have ya back. Have a good weekend mate, that's a point my car needs a good vaccing out book lol. Might pay some stinky Somalian to do it later lol... X


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro nice to have ya back. Have a good weekend mate, that's a point my car needs a good vaccing out book lol. Might pay some stinky Somalian to do it later lol... X


How's it going bro, good to see you. Ended up taking mine to the polish hand wash. £4 and it's gleaming! X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Hey bro nice to have ya back. Have a good weekend mate, that's a point my car needs a good vaccing out book lol. Might pay some stinky Somalian to do it later lol... X


You raaaaaang :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Cheeky push workout today.

Shoulder press: warmed up then 2x [email protected]

Flat bench (smith) [email protected] 110kg

Incline fly. 1x [email protected], 1x [email protected]

Side laterals. [email protected] 17.5kg, [email protected] 15kg

Weighted dips to failure, 2 sets

Triceps.

Strength still not 100% but I'm still on antibiotics

so probably not myself just yet.

Loads of cals today but forcing them down rather than enjoying them.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Evening all. Cheeky push workout today.
> 
> Shoulder press: warmed up then 2x [email protected]
> 
> ...


I was on 900 mg of the antibollicks for my abcess last week,i was someone else all week,my Mrs loved it though


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

**** loads isn't it. 1.6g in hospital last week for my leg, 4 of these bad boys a day.









Feel great now I'm off them, nearly cycle time I think. Has your infection cleared up now?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rest day yesterday. Went to the cinema to see 12 years a slave, brilliant film but really harrowing, we left feeling a bit empty and drained. Well worth a look.

Push day today, my favorite. Going to have a sauna and sun bed if I can get my fat ass into a tanning booth that is! Lol

17 stone now, loving the mass and couldn't care less about the extra fat/water.

800mg test, 200mg npp just jabbed, 100mg tbol every day now too. Let's get this party started!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work mate glad to see you're still doing what you can.

How's the leg healing up?

17 stone is a good lump. Net you've still got reasonable condition too which I'm not jealous of at all.......


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Condition dropping off quickly now mate. No abs apart from first thing in the morning. Leg feels good. I'm at that stage where I feel I could train it a bit but I know if I do I could screw things up so I'll leave it for now. How's the back doing?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Junkie.

That's it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Condition dropping off quickly now mate. No abs apart from first thing in the morning. Leg feels good. I'm at that stage where I feel I could train it a bit but I know if I do I could screw things up so I'll leave it for now. How's the back doing?


Comes and goes mate. It's literally fine sometimes then others I'll stand up and it's crippling. Bloody weird.

Getting it looked at tomorrow evening so hopefully that will help.

Should be able to train upper body with no problems just have to adjust a few exercises for ones that don't involve bending forwards.

Real pain is that cycle ends this weekend and obviously need to be able to hit gym as hard as I can to keep gains up to and through pct. If I am laid up for a bit on legs and back then I'm going to cruise for a few weeks instead until I can train at 100% then come off do pct etc.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning guys. Leg feels great today, no pain at all. My ass on the other hand is aching from jab, don't usually jab glutes but I'm a jab site down now as I'm worried about using my infected quad.

Great push session yesterday, I'd run out of maltodextrin and been training with no intra workout carbs but got some yesterday and it made a big difference.

Pull session tonight, wondering if I'll get away with a few cheeky deadlifts. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Woke up dripping with sweat this morning which Is odd.

Feel good though, leg all but cleared up now I think I'll have a light session on it at the end of next week.

Did a pull session last night, short and sweet but got the job done. Weighed in at bang on 108kg, hoping to reach 112kg in the next 10 weeks or so. Going to do some reading on rip blends, the new one from wildcat looks good but seems expensive, Apollo rip 240 also looks decent. May just go on cruise dose and add tren hex at 1ml e3d.

Got 10 weeks to make up my mind but any recommendations would be good.

Keeping a steady 5000 cals a day in ATM that's why I'm fat


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Woke up dripping with sweat this morning which Is odd.
> 
> Feel good though, leg all but cleared up now I think I'll have a light session on it at the end of next week.
> 
> ...


Mate i recommend what i am using,it is awsome in this combo///see journal for full details a couple of days back


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Woke up dripping with sweat this morning which Is odd.
> 
> Feel good though, leg all but cleared up now I think I'll have a light session on it at the end of next week.
> 
> ...


You fat cùnt 

Sounds like it's all good mate, glad leg is on the mend :beer:

The Rip240 is good, pip free etc. Got to of the TorRip to try the last part of my little cycle.

I've been waking up for usual toilet stop mid sleep and I'm soaked, love it!

Hex would be good !!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You fat cùnt
> 
> Sounds like it's all good mate, glad leg is on the mend :beer:
> 
> ...


Always fancied trying hex. I know @biglbs swears by it.

301 is good stuff mate does what's it's supposed to and a nice little kick from the mtren.

I did get a bit of pip from it but this was down to me jabbing pecs and delts with blue pins which I'd never done before.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Always fancied trying hex. I know @biglbs swears by it.
> 
> 301 is good stuff mate does what's it's supposed to and a nice little kick from the mtren.
> 
> I did get a bit of pip from it but this was down to me jabbing pecs and delts with blue pins which I'd never done before.


Yes mate, meant to be the bees knees!

What Hex have you seen?

PMSL, I did a blue in the pec the other day, less pip that orange! But it won't be a regular thing.

I'll bang some in tri's Monday to try it before chest and tri's :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yes mate, meant to be the bees knees!
> 
> What Hex have you seen?
> 
> ...


Apollo tren hex is only one I've seen. 175mg/ml. Not really heard anything bad about Apollo so no reason to think their hex wouldn't be decent. Jabbing tri's isn't something I've considered. Might bang some in my lats at some point, just for a change lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Apollo tren hex is only one I've seen. 175mg/ml. Not really heard anything bad about Apollo so no reason to think their hex wouldn't be decent. Jabbing tri's isn't something I've considered. Might bang some in my lats at some point, just for a change lol.


 @Sambuca has ran it iirc.

No I haven't heard anything bad yet, so far so good for me tbh.

Tri's is a doddle, first time last week and it was easy. Lats.... No thanks :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> @Sambuca has ran it iirc.
> 
> No I haven't heard anything bad yet, so far so good for me tbh.
> 
> Tri's is a doddle, first time last week and it was easy. Lats.... No thanks :lol:


i ran 125mg sustanon a week and 600mg tren hex. It was great i had just one side effect. Insane night sweats. I was soaked. fingers wrinkled like I had been in the bath for 3 hours. no one else i know has had that problem. mainly just increase in aggression which i did not get. lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sounds decent. Never had aggression on tren (or any other steroid for that matter) but don't mind the sweats. Sounds decent to cut on, might chuck some var in too to keep strength up.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Sounds decent. Never had aggression on tren (or any other steroid for that matter) but don't mind the sweats. Sounds decent to cut on, might chuck some var in too to keep strength up.


Var and hex would be lovely I bet!

Haha, I'm not aggressive at all but lately I just lash out at random people if they píss me off 

Taxi driver last night, and a lad in town today. Mrs thinks it's funny :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

One thing though,i have only seen Tren Hex i can trust in i think 76mg/1.5 amps.also ..parabolan basicaly,now i remember there was a reason,something to do with , the max that can be held in suspension,i think,but there was a reason,so i never trust tren hex in over 50mg/ml,as it seems it is not possible,by structure,just me or fact,well it was an unwritten rule back in the day...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Can source parabolan but it's not cheap. 1.5ml amp and 76.5mg.

How often would you jab that, still e3d?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Can source parabolan but it's not cheap. 1.5ml amp and 76.5mg.
> 
> How often would you jab that, still e3d?


Every 3 days is sweet spot,for me it is 2 amps per go,is it negma or Alpha both g2g

The good things in life are never cheap buddy!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

This is alpha. Guess if it's that good then a 4 week run would only be 10 amps, not to bad on the wallet. Would you run with 250mg sust e10d or less?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> This is alpha. Guess if it's that good then a 4 week run would only be 10 amps, not to bad on the wallet. Would you run with 250mg sust e10d or less?


Exactly...i would run fast acting test too,prop normaly,200mg every 2 days did it,though if sus and good gear ,250mg e7d is fine,or sus e14d and 100mg prop e2d...even better


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. I'll screen shot that and use it when I'm ready to cut.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. I'll screen shot that and use it when I'm ready to cut.


£60 please

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Can I owe you? I'm saving up for some parabolan at the moment.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Can I owe you? I'm saving up for some parabolan at the moment.


 :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Push session last night, went well and got some decent numbers up. Pinned delts last night, bit sore today but nothing painful. Weighed in at 109kg. Seem to be gaining about 1.5lb a week which I'm happy with.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Pull session today and I'm going to try a few light leg exercises too to see where I'm at.

Just pinned 800mg test, 200ml npp along with 60mg tbol (another 40 later) and got 50mg blue hearts for pre workout.

Slightly itchy nips ATM so upping Adex a bit to counter this. Holding water as usual but I can live with that for now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Pull session today and I'm going to try a few light leg exercises too to see where I'm at.
> 
> Just pinned 800mg test, 200ml npp along with 60mg tbol (another 40 later) and got 50mg blue hearts for pre workout.
> 
> Slightly itchy nips ATM so upping Adex a bit to counter this. Holding water as usual but I can live with that for now.


200ml of NPP!!

Fúuuuuuuuuuck!! 

Haha, blue hearts tickling you I take it :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. Banged in 10x 20ml vials just for a laugh, I'm expecting pip. Damn dbol always gives me an itch but love the pump so I'll ride it for a while. If Adex doesn't stop it I'll knock blue hearts off for a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. Banged in 10x 20ml vials just for a laugh, I'm expecting pip. Damn dbol always gives me an itch but love the pump so I'll ride it for a while. If Adex doesn't stop it I'll knock blue hearts off for a bit.


All in the dodgy quad I hope 

How about 20mg Nolva ED too.....?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Got nolva for emergencies but it makes me such a miserable git I try to avoid it if I can.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Got nolva for emergencies but it makes me such a miserable git I try to avoid it if I can.


Combat that with some Prozac :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

And then combat the lethargic sides of Prozac with mtren.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> And then combat the lethargic sides of Prozac with mtren.


And then diazepam to chill you out


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Weight today, 109kg. Carrying water but there's tissue under there too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lump


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Lump


X2


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Decent pull session tonight, weights going up all the time.

Going to try a really light leg session tomorrow, first twinge or bit of pain and I'll stop, no point injuring my leg further.

Appetite down a bit today, seems to go up and down at the moment, I'll get the calories in regardless.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Done a bit on legs today, nothing heavy, concentrated more on range of movement whilst under a bit of load.

No pain at all except a faint tightness above my knee when I was fully down In squat position.

I'll keep giving them a bit more every other day until I've got confidence that all is well.

Push session tomorrow, aiming for 45s on db shoulder press and I'd like to start hitting a few more reps at 140kg on the bench press. Feeling strong at the moment so I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember you wishing you were my size and well........i think your goals have arrived in buckets mate,very good work.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> I remember you wishing you were my size and well........i think your goals have arrived in buckets mate,very good work.


Thanks Tom. Nowhere near your strength though!

Got a while left bulking then onto diet and cut, carrying a ton of water now so looking forward to tren dropping that off.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks Tom. Nowhere near your strength though!
> 
> Got a while left bulking then onto diet and cut, carrying a ton of water now so looking forward to tren dropping that off.


The true strength comes with time mate,it kinda grows with muscle muturity,you will get it.

I recon after the cut you be superb...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking great mate. Will follow this! If I remember right you recently used Orbis test and tren? How is it??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

aesthetics4ever said:


> Looking great mate. Will follow this! If I remember right you recently used Orbis test and tren? How is it??


Thanks mate. Haven't used orbis myself but some lads I train with do and they love it, especially the tbol.

I'm currently using Apollo t400 at 2ml a week, wildcat npp at 5ml a week and wildcat tbol at 100mg a day just as a kick starter.

Going to run this for 10 weeks with 5000 calories a day then switch to 250ml sust a week with tren hex and 2000 calories a day.

Well, that's the plan anyway!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Pull session today, mate joined me who I don't get to train with much so that kept it interesting.

Overhand bor

Wide grip underhand bor

Close grip pull downs

Straight bar pull downs

Weighed chins

Back extensions

Various bicep and ab work.

Was fooked by the end of it and still got a bit of pump now.

Going to try light leg session tomorrow, it's suppose to be rest day but legs are shrinking

fast so need to catch up a bit. Weight today was still 109kg.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Pull session today, mate joined me who I don't get to train with much so that kept it interesting.
> 
> Overhand bor
> 
> ...


Weighted chins after all that is crazy!

Look cracking in your pics mate.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. I only work 2 sets of any one exercise, 1 set of 8 and one set of 12 so the volume is quite low. Was only using 15kg plate on chins too but it felt heavy enough!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Had a double session yesterday, legs in the morning, push in the afternoon.

Went a bit heavier on legs while my injury sorts itself out but had no pain so all is good.

Legs: squats, 3 sets @ 100kg

Press 3 sets at 250kg

Sldl 3 sets @ 60kg

Various calf raises

Push: DB shoulder press 1x [email protected]/ 1x [email protected]

Decline bench: [email protected] 115kg [email protected] 100kg

Side laterals: [email protected] 17.5kg 1x [email protected] 14kg

Seated fly: 2 sets at stack

Finished with some dips, unweighted as I was fcuked.

Pull session tonight then rest tomorrow.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning oddballs. No training last night due to being sore and tight from day before, I don't like training aching muscle.

Decent calories yesterday, over 5000 as normal.

Will hit a pull session tonight after work. Feel like I've dropped a bit of water the last day or so, I'll weigh in tonight and see where I'm at.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Hit the holy grail of 110kg last night when I weighed myself so I've decided to knock the bulk on the head.

Started to feel uncomfatble now anyway, getting tired easy and feel lethargic.

I'll now set about trying to cut up a bit using 1ml sust e10d and tren a every other day.

Calorie wise I'm aiming for 2300 a day and centralising my carbs pre and post workout, rest days will be less than 100g of carbs.

Any advise on cutting greatly appreciated. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

My advice, don't do it lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> My advice, don't do it lol


Don't do what, the diet or the tren?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Don't do what, the diet or the tren?


Diet lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

110 kg not bad bro. but if your maintaining condition why cut ?? i am 114 kg and not as good condition as you so i have moved diet round slightly but to keep size whilst condition slowly gets better... you have good genetics so i would only reduce cals a little not drop from 5000 to 2300 lol...

come on man you know better x


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I should of proof read my post. Cals was meant to read 3300! 2300 would kill me! I do want to drop some weight off though mate, just for comfort really. I don't feel great at this weight unless it's something I'll get used too? I'll play around with nutrition timing and see if I can drop as much fat as possible without losing to much mass. X


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Eat the same and increase tren ace


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Eat the same and increase tren ace


Agreed :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> 110 kg not bad bro. but if your maintaining condition why cut ?? i am 114 kg and not as good condition as you so i have moved diet round slightly but to keep size whilst condition slowly gets better... you have good genetics so i would only reduce cals a little not drop from 5000 to 2300 lol...
> 
> come on man you know better x


I thought you were banned,along with every other cvnt? .... 

How are you?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Hit the holy grail of 110kg last night when I weighed myself so I've decided to knock the bulk on the head.
> 
> Started to feel uncomfatble now anyway, getting tired easy and feel lethargic.
> 
> ...


I think you will cut up fine,only thing to consider is no carbs but higher fat on non training days:lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning slackers. Began making an effort to drop water yesterday.

Up'd vic c to 6g a day, started on the aqua ban and made an effort to get 7 liters of water down me.

Carb free yesterday also as it was a rest day so put loads of good fats in my diet.

Training today so had oats and whey for brekkie. Push session after dinner, can't wait.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Bit of man flu going on today but nothing to stop me training, just feel a bit snotty and a bit of a cough. Water coming off fast, sick of pi55ing now lol.

Up to Middlesbrough today to train at a better gym, doing pull. Calories steady at around 3100. Haven't weighed yet but feel better so I'm guessing I've dropped a bit of weight off.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon lads. Solid leg session today, best I've done since injury. No pain at all during workout.

Squats. 3x [email protected]

Walking lunges.

3 sets to fail.

Leg press

1x [email protected] 2x [email protected] 250kg

Extensions

5x [email protected] 105kg

Sldl

Can't remember weights but hit 4 sets.

Calf raises all to failure.

Felt good. Weights still low but don't want to push it.

Booked holiday last night for the family. 11 days in fuertevunture at the end of July.

Will be the first time my ex has let me take my son away so really happy.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon slackers. Pull day today, not expecting much as strength seems to be well down at the moment. Drop in calories partly to blame but was hoping tren would look after me but no go just yet.

Having no sides at all either, sleeping like a log, no sweats and I'm in a good mood all the time! I'll give it a bit longer to start working but I've normally felt it by now.

Haven't felt any pain from my leg so I'm assuming it's fully healed now, time to hit legs harder as from Friday, lost a good inch off them so I'll try and get that back quick if I can.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What tren is it mate?

My bloody legs have shrunk too and god knows I didn't have much to play with! Hoping to be able to do something with them soon but still no date on MRI.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> What tren is it mate?
> 
> My bloody legs have shrunk too and god knows I didn't have much to play with! Hoping to be able to do something with them soon but still no date on MRI.


Apollo tren ace mate. Looks right, smells right and I've even had tren cough from it twice so I've no doubt it's tren. Just wish it would hurry the fcuk up lol.

Know what you mean about legs, mine weren't exactly my strong point to start with.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Apollo tren ace mate. Looks right, smells right and I've even had tren cough from it twice so I've no doubt it's tren. Just wish it would hurry the fcuk up lol.
> 
> Know what you mean about legs, mine weren't exactly my strong point to start with.


Ah I used that and is deffo tren. Sides were pretty low for me too tbh but it deffo works. 100mg eod was sweet spot for me. Took a few weeks to get going though which surprised me but then all was well


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Actually I started at 50mg eod as wanted to see how it affected me. If you're straight in at 100 or more then should be all good in few weeks


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon lads. Solid leg session today, best I've done since injury. No pain at all during workout.
> 
> Squats. 3x [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Actually I started at 50mg eod as wanted to see how it affected me. If you're straight in at 100 or more then should be all good in few weeks


Started at 100mg eod. Was thinking of upping it to 150 but I'll take your advise and wait for it to start. If it works with low sides then that's a bonus.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> It'll smell of masculinity when I'm there mate. Lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Day off today so hitting upper body hard. Can't decide whether to do low rep high weight or visa versa. Tren doing its thing now, 2 weeks in. Only running 250mg sust every week so that might explain the lack of sides so far. Better crack on, 5kg of chicken to pick up along with 3kg of cod loin. I'll still have a Chinese later though.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Big weights low reps mate. See what the tren is really doing.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning men. Day off today so hitting upper body hard. Can't decide whether to do low rep high weight or visa versa. Tren doing its thing now, 2 weeks in. Only running 250mg sust every week so that might explain the lack of sides so far. Better crack on, 5kg of chicken to pick up along with 3kg of cod loin. I'll still have a Chinese later though.


Glad the tren is coming along 

Haha, Chinese for me too. Gonna rinse the place :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Agreed mate. Been eyeing the 47.5kg db's for shoulder press, may give them a go for 3 or 4 reps. I'll stick to all compounds today if I'm going heavy:

Shoulder press

Bench press

Deadlifts

Weighted pull ups and anything else I can think of.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Low rep high weight done. Fcuked now.

Shoulder press

[email protected] 47.5kg (pb)

[email protected] 40kg

Bench press

[email protected] 115kg

Deadlifts

[email protected] 160kg

Weighted pull ups (20kg)

5x7

Various triceps, 10minute ab circuit.

Legs tomorrow but high rep, low weight.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. High rep legs yesterday and feeling worse for wear now. In fact I'd go as far to say it's the worse doms I've ever had. I'm convinced I'm laden with slow twitch muscle fibres so high reps is probably what I need more of.

Hack squat

4x20 @ 80kg

Sldl

[email protected] 60kg

Atg squats

[email protected] 90kg

Extensions

[email protected] 80kg

Calves

6 sets to failure.

Leg press was broken hence 2 squat exercises.

Still in sh1t state now but resting tomorrow so hoping it'll get a bit better by next time I train.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha good luck having a shît tomorrow morning :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lol. I've thought about that already. Not good. It even hurts when I cough ffs. Mrs having a great time jabbing her finger into my hams and leaving things like the remote for the tv on the floor so she can laugh watching me trying to pick it up. Might ram my elbow up her ar5e while she sleeps, see how funny she thinks that is.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Lol. I've thought about that already. Not good. It even hurts when I cough ffs. Mrs having a great time jabbing her finger into my hams and leaving things like the remote for the tv on the floor so she can laugh watching me trying to pick it up. Might ram my elbow up her ar5e while she sleeps, see how funny she thinks that is.


Give her a poo tash. That's shut her up :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Evening all. High rep legs yesterday and feeling worse for wear now. In fact I'd go as far to say it's the worse doms I've ever had. I'm convinced I'm laden with slow twitch muscle fibres so high reps is probably what I need more of.
> 
> Hack squat
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening girls. Nice heavy session today, lots of compound movements with a few extras thrown in.

Shoulder press

[email protected] 45kg

Incline press

[email protected] 90kg. (Always been weak on incline)

Seated row

[email protected] 125kg

Pull ups

4 sets to fail

Lateral raises

[email protected] 15kg

[email protected] 17.5kg

Press ups/seated fly super sets. 10 reps of each x4

Body weight down to 105kg and condition coming back again.

Bought a side of venison from a mate so I'll be eating that for a few days now. Also had enough of chicken so having a lot more cod loin instead.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Was going to read above,but saw the post was just for Ben and Rob,so left it:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Working all weekend but will get a cheeky light upper session tomorrow night after work. Went to see 300, rise of an empire last night. Bit samey really. Lead lady did have a great pair of wabs though which she got out more than once.

Going to start running peps next week. Ghrp6 and mod grf. Hoping to sort out one or two issues like appetite and poor skin. Never run peps before or jabbed sub Q so this will be new to me. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning men. Working all weekend but will get a cheeky light upper session tomorrow night after work. Went to see 300, rise of an empire last night. Bit samey really. Lead lady did have a great pair of wabs though which she got out more than once.
> 
> Going to start running peps next week. Ghrp6 and mod grf. Hoping to sort out one or two issues like appetite and poor skin. Never run peps before or jabbed sub Q so this will be new to me. I'll let you know how I get on.


Saw that last night too. Was ok but basically first film with different people. Thought the lead bloke was dreadful. Lead lady did have good tatas though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So we're all running peps lol

Why GHRP6, more for appetite than anything mate?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Using for appetite mate. Really finding it hard to get enough cals in lately. You think ghrp2 would of been better?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Using for appetite mate. Really finding it hard to get enough cals in lately. You think ghrp2 would of been better?


Eat dirty 

I think they both increase appetite, 6 better than 2 from what I have read.

Have a read on team scarb website if you haven't already 

I've got some 6 and 2 so I'll try both and see what's best lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon lads. Rest day today, feeling these high rep workouts so feet up time tonight.

New diet plan in place ready to go tomorrow. Also starting peps tomorrow, ghrp6 and mod grf.

Never used anything like this so interested to see the effects. Still working out dose, well, how to measure dose anyway as I've never used iu before. 10iu = 10 ticks right?

I'll be using 10iu mod and 4iu ghrp.

Also got some orbis tren ace coming so I'll whack that in at 100mg eod. Still using sust at 250mg e10d


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes 10 ticks for 10iu lol

2ml of bacs in each vial?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate. So 4 ticks for ghrp and 10 for mod should equal 100mcg of each.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. So 4 ticks for ghrp and 10 for mod should equal 100mcg of each.


Bingo :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate. So 4 ticks for ghrp and 10 for mod should equal 100mcg of each.


Yep. You can also mix in the pin so can pre load a days worth of jabs in one pin if that's easier


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon lads. Good back session earlier. Not sure how long these pros are supposed to take to work but the pump was unbelievable.

Deads

[email protected] 130kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] 200kg

[email protected] 220kg

Seated rows

[email protected] 75kg good form throughout

Wide grip pull ups

5 sets to fail

Cgpd

4x [email protected] 90kg

Done some biceps to finish.

Cinema tonight with my girls, seeing non stop.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Feeling those deadlifts today, nice and tight across my back and shoulders. Was going to rest today but feel great so think I'll get something trained just not sure what yet. A lot of food yesterday but all clean and I've woken up starving so can't of been to much lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Afternoon lads. Good back session earlier. Not sure how long these pros are supposed to take to work but the pump was unbelievable.
> 
> Deads
> 
> ...


Nice deads fella,well done


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Nice deads fella,well done


Cheers tom. I am using lifting straps now though so they're helping a lot.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers tom. I am using lifting straps now though so they're helping a lot.


I always use them on pulls lol

I'm not grip training so if it helps the weight move from A to B then that will do :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I always use them on pulls lol
> 
> I'm not grip training so if it helps the weight move from A to B then that will do :beer:


Agreed mate. I get massive forearm pump on pull days and straps have helped with that.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I always use them on pulls lol
> 
> I'm not grip training so if it helps the weight move from A to B then that will do :beer:





Richie186 said:


> Agreed mate. I get massive forearm pump on pull days and straps have helped with that.


Slack jawed *******... :tongue:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning men. Internet been down at home for the last 36 hours so just catching up with posts.

Went to the gym yesterday with no real plan (unlike me) and ended up doing a compound heavy session as that's what I felt like doing.

Deads

5x5 @ 170kg

Shoulder press

5x5 @ 40kg

Bench press

5x5 @ 110kg

Lat pull downs

5x5 @ 135kg

Squats

[email protected] 120kg

Really feeling it today. I know it's not a great way to train but sometimes I like to so what I feel like just for the enjoyment of it.

Body weight down to a lean 102kg so that's 9kg down from my heaviest on bulk. Abs and v taper are back as are the veins in my shoulders/ribs. Resting today with legs tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks great mate. Sometimes just got to go with what you fancy.

Lean 102 is good too. Nice work!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Oh, by the way, orbis tren ace is the one.

That is all.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rest day yesterday but looking forward to legs tonight. Might hit 5x5 on squats instead of high reps. Gym always quiet on a Friday night apart from bicep boys benching themselves up ready for a night on the town.

New gym opening up soon in town, 2 of my mates clubbed together to get it. Seen the plans and it looks awesome. All plate loaded machines, squat racks, half racks along with hack squat machine and incline leg press. 2000kg worth of plates too so no waiting around for weights. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Legs hey. Good time to try the overtraining workouts pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hmmm. Might save that till I'm off work next Tuesday mate. 12 hour shift followed by a long commute then over train legs might just kill me. I'm dead old you know! Lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Great leg session last night, empty gym meant I could get round quickly with no waiting between sets.

Leg press

[email protected] 280kg, 1x25 burn out @180kg

Extensions

[email protected] 125kg, 1x burn out.

Sldl

[email protected] 80kg

Squats

Body weight 4 sets of 12 slow negs

Various calf exercises

Resting again today as gym is shut when I finish work.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice log mate think i no of you did you use to come box for Ado few years back?

Your a lot bigger now in good shape.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sega said:


> Nice log mate think i no of you did you use to come box for Ado few years back?
> 
> Your a lot bigger now in good shape.


Thanks mate. I used to box at the forum a few years back, can't remember the name of the guy that ran it though.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Richie186 said:


> Thanks mate. I used to box at the forum a few years back, can't remember the name of the guy that ran it though.


Yeah i remember you and your daughter mate seen you in the leisure from time to time i use to be in the leisure killing the cardio to keep my weight down not boxing now though was sick of getting the weight down an not getting many fights. Got de motivated and more in to lifting these days.

I will keep a check on your log mate keep up the good work.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Sega said:


> Yeah i remember you and your daughter mate seen you in the leisure from time to time i use to be in the leisure killing the cardio to keep my weight down not boxing now though was sick of getting the weight down an not getting many fights. Got de motivated and more in to lifting these days.
> 
> I will keep a check on your log mate keep up the good work.


You'll have to put an avi up so I can recognise you. I think I know, did you box at the lighter weights? Maybe feather or bantam?


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Richie186 said:


> You'll have to put an avi up so I can recognise you. I think I know, did you box at the lighter weights? Maybe feather or bantam?


Yes mate i boxed at featherweight and lightweight im way to big for that now though im around 73.5 kg i could get the weight back down but i have no plans to box at the moment. The missus is pregnant so i don't want to be spending my nights boxing missing time away from the baby when he's here. Plus im enjoying not having to diet as hard lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Good couple of days in the gym, jumped on the overload bandwagon for chest and shoulders. Enjoyable but pump on shoulders was nasty.

Trained back today.

Deadlifts

3 sets of 6 reps at 180kg

Sumo deads

3 sets of 8 at 130kg

Snatch grip deads

3 sets of 8 at 140kg

Seated rows

3 drop sets from 120kg

Wide arm pull ups

4 sets to fail.

Job done. Snatch grip really burnt my traps

And sumos destroyed my glutes and lower back.

All in all though it was a decent session.

Any info from you guys on Cambridge research?

Had a good look on here and all feedback sounds good.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Legs today, doms already established so I'm taking that as a good sign.

Two more weeks of this cycle then cruise till June the second when I'll be hitting a quick 6 week blast before I go on holiday.

Unsure what to use on next blast. Tempted by apollos rip 240 but also bsi rip blend.

Also wouldn't mind having a go on wildcats tren rip but it's pricey. I could just go for @R0BLET tactics and take all of them, you know, just to be sure lol.

I'll also run var and clen alongside whatever blend I choose.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds good mate. Happy with this recent blast?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds good mate. Happy with this recent blast?


Yes mate. I've kept test real low for the last 6 weeks using basically a cruise dose of sust with 100mg of tren a eod.

Thing that's stood out the most is lack of sides with such low test. No sweats to speak of, odd weird dream but not many and my breathing and mood has been fine. At first I thought the tren was very underdosed but the physical effects have been on par with tren I've used before so I'm happy. I dare say using a rip blend with a good amount of prop in will see sides return. Sat at a comfy 103kg now

With good strength and decent condition.

Got plenty of sust left for cruise, it's WC and I can't speak highly enough about it so I'll stick with 1ml e10d of might try pushing it to e14d.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good to hear mate.

Apollo do a rip blend with 100mg ace and then 70 prop and mast I think. Reckon 1ml of that eod would go well? Maybe with a base of test e at low dose?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That's the one I've got my eye on. I think wildcat one is 150mg tren 75mg prop and mast but it's expensive. I'll run test e at 1ml a week also as I don't want to crash on holiday. Lots of decent var around at the moment, Cambridge seem to be doing well but the Cambridge tread on here was just a bunch of newbies saying how great it was so I'll reserve judgment until a trusted member posts up some feedback.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I've not tried the Cambridge but believe it to be good from what I've heard. Dhacks seems to be making good var too ATM from what I read on here but hard to tell if genuine or just fanboys bigging it up


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

There's so much of that goes on on this forum. I've used dhacks clen which worked well and it done well in the tests carried out by that welsh lab so it's an option.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Have got a vial of Cambridge tren a coming soon to finish off with so I'll let you know how I rate that. I'll be using 1 ml ed for 10 days.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's good to hear mate.
> 
> Apollo do a rip blend with 100mg ace and then 70 prop and mast I think. Reckon 1ml of that eod would go well? Maybe with a base of test e at low dose?


That's what I used, 1ml EOD plus 1ml WC Test250 EW.

Oh and @Richie186 you cùnt


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Rest today as I'm knackered. Hit chest hard yesterday training to failure on most things.

Switched from ghrp6 to ghrp2 as the hunger was getting silly on 6.

Can defo feel the peps working, pump from training seems to last for hours and my delts, pecs and arms feel solid and full. Shame my legs are shi*e really.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Rest today as I'm knackered. Hit chest hard yesterday training to failure on most things.
> 
> Switched from ghrp6 to ghrp2 as the hunger was getting silly on 6.
> 
> Can defo feel the peps working, pump from training seems to last for hours and my delts, pecs and arms feel solid and full. Shame my legs are shi*e really.


Pmsl it's like reading my journal. Especially the last sentence :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate but your legs are ***** because you can't train them, mine are ***** even though I hammer the hell out if them. Synthol time I reckon lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Yes mate but your legs are ***** because you can't train them, mine are ***** even though I hammer the hell out if them. Synthol time I reckon lol


Lol true but even when I did they sucked.

Good plan get it by the barrel and go for it lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Afternoon all. Back night tonight provided the gym isn't too busy.

Plan is deadlifts/BOR over hand and underhand/pull ups/straight bar pull downs and lat pull downs.

Weight has gone up a couple of kilos in the last few days, no real reason for it unless peps are doing their thing.

Nearly time to sit back and cruise for 8 weeks, I'll continue with peps throughout cruise then hit a 6 week blast before I go on holiday. Decided on 1.5ml Apollo rip 240 eod, 100mg anavar ed and 20mg nolva ed. might add extra mast in too as I love the vasculirity it seems to give me.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like a good cycle mate. Might do the same in a couple of months as I want to do a short sharp cut for 6 weeks and a rip with var would work well I reckon.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Back in bits today, a good sign. Went well last night but didn't get done all I wanted to do.

Deads:

[email protected]

1x [email protected]

2x [email protected]

[email protected] (PB)

Lat pull downs

[email protected] 75kg

[email protected] 85kg

[email protected] 100kg

1x5 @ 125kg

Then drop set all the way back down to 50kg

Cgpd

4x drop sets from body weight

Pull ups 4 sets to fail.

Lack of rowing movements but gym was heaving. Happy with pb on deads, reckon I've got more in the tank too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Great pb on deads mate. Anything over 200 is getting properly heavy


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like all is going to plan mate 

What var you going to use? I've started to stock pile bits in prep for a blast lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like all is going to plan mate
> 
> What var you going to use? I've started to stock pile bits in prep for a blast lol


Not sure mate. Friends have had massive success with orbis tbol and dbol so no reason their var won't be good. Bsi 50mg var would be handy at only 2 tabs a day and it's not badly priced but I've also had good results with WC orals so that's an option too. Any thoughts yourself?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure mate. Friends have had massive success with orbis tbol and dbol so no reason their var won't be good. Bsi 50mg var would be handy at only 2 tabs a day and it's not badly priced but I've also had good results with WC orals so that's an option too. Any thoughts yourself?


I used bsi 50mg tbol and I'm not convinced it did anything but I ran it a few weeks in to cycle when tren was in full flow so not really sure tbh. Used orbis tbol before that, not sure that did much either.

Tbf it's probably just that tbol is actually a shît steroid lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've used pro chem and wildcat tbol before and loved them both. Seems to work for me but we're all different. Dbol does nothing for me except make me cry a lot but it's probably the most most popular oral. Cambridge might also be an option for var.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> I've used pro chem and wildcat tbol before and loved them both. Seems to work for me but we're all different. Dbol does nothing for me except make me cry a lot but it's probably the most most popular oral. Cambridge might also be an option for var.


That's true enough. I love dbol tbf but keen to try a good var. have you thought about the SB labs Thai pharma stuff? Meant to only need half the amount as it's properly dosed. Think @R0BLET may have had some??


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Never considered them tbh but it's a good option. Not badly priced either if dosing is correct.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Never considered them tbh but it's a good option. Not badly priced either if dosing is correct.


That's it. They are expensive in a like for like comparison but if genuinely need half the amount then works out well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure mate. Friends have had massive success with orbis tbol and dbol so no reason their var won't be good. Bsi 50mg var would be handy at only 2 tabs a day and it's not badly priced but I've also had good results with WC orals so that's an option too. Any thoughts yourself?


Yeah defo no reason why it would be crap if others are good, suppose you'll soon see if veins start popping lol

I've gone dhacks as they're 50mg too and seem to be getting a good rep at the moment.

WC orals don't have bad words against them too, worlds our oyster lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> That's true enough. I love dbol tbf but keen to try a good var. have you thought about the SB labs Thai pharma stuff? Meant to only need half the amount as it's properly dosed. Think @R0BLET may have had some??


SB winny was great even at 30mg a day!!

Dosed well. Strength was good and it ruined my appetite lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Choices choices!! Forgot about dhacks. May have to try and source some of those.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Choices choices!! Forgot about dhacks. May have to try and source some of those.


You know where to go mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> SB winny was great even at 30mg a day!!
> 
> Dosed well. Strength was good and it ruined my appetite lol


Perfect for a cut then lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Perfect for a cut then lol


Defo lol

Was good though, none of this 100mg a day on that stuff!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Morning all. Quick leg blast last night. Didn't have long due to family shiz to do but still got a decent pump out of it.

Rest days now till Sunday, I've got my boy this weekend so no gym time.

Decided on bsi extreme rip for my summer cut, going to give bsi another chance after having some crap off them in the past. A mate is using their sust 250 ATM and doing well off it so maybe they have sorted there problems out.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Morning all. Quick leg blast last night. Didn't have long due to family shiz to do but still got a decent pump out of it.
> 
> Rest days now till Sunday, I've got my boy this weekend so no gym time.
> 
> Decided on bsi extreme rip for my summer cut, going to give bsi another chance after having some crap off them in the past. A mate is using their sust 250 ATM and doing well off it so maybe they have sorted there problems out.


Good man, family first  daughter turned 5 Wednesday so we've booked her a party Sunday lol

I shall resist the cake and shít 

The Extreme Rip is awesome, I was given a few ml to try last year and it packs a punch mate. You'll love it!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Defo mate. I only get him once a fortnight so he takes priority over everything else. He runs me up hill and down dale anyway so cv is covered! Kids party's are great, especially when they are young. Hope you both enjoy it and both get plenty of jelly and ice cream, no point resisting!!

Been doing a bit of homework on extreme rip and both you and and @Sambuca seem to if liked it so that's good enough for me. I'll add dhacks var if the price is right.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Defo mate. I only get him once a fortnight so he takes priority over everything else. He runs me up hill and down dale anyway so cv is covered! Kids party's are great, especially when they are young. Hope you both enjoy it and both get plenty of jelly and ice cream, no point resisting!!
> 
> Been doing a bit of homework on extreme rip and both you and and @Sambuca seem to if liked it so that's good enough for me. I'll add dhacks var if the price is right.


Haha! I bet he runs you all over :lol:

No to jelly and ice cream! I'll take a meal with me  Then wait for all the questions from mums and dads :lol:

Yeah get on it mate! Nice blend and with var I imagine that will be great :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Taking your own food to your kids party makes you a total bender. Just sayin...... :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Taking your own food to your kids party makes you a total bender. Just sayin...... :lol:


Agreed :lol:

I'll eat it in the car before I go in..... Better?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Agreed :lol:
> 
> I'll eat it in the car before I go in..... Better?


Better :thumb:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Just placed an order with go nutrition. Sh1t had better be good!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Just placed an order with go nutrition. Sh1t had better be good!


The best 

What you ordered?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

The whey protein 80. 4x 500g pouches with different flavours. Used your code too for my freebie.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> The whey protein 80. 4x 500g pouches with different flavours. Used your code too for my freebie.


Lovely stuff mate.

You'll enjoy the change in flavours I'm sure


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> The whey protein 80. 4x 500g pouches with different flavours. Used your code too for my freebie.


Trying all 4 eh? :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Trying all 4 eh? :lol:


The full range!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Trying all 4 eh? :lol:


Now now Benjamin you know we're cheaper and have better flavours


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Here we go, BITCH FIGHT!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Now now Benjamin you know we smell of eggs and have fewer flavours


True mate :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> True mate, I do enjoy the odd dry bum and face load of cum at the weekends :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Should of used my code Roblet always gets free sh1t :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Protein from GN still not arrived. Just sayin!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Protein from GN still not arrived. Just sayin!


What delivery did you choose Ricardo?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What delivery did you choose Ricardo?


Not sure tbh. Think it was the yodel option. Probs be here tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Not sure tbh. Think it was the yodel option. Probs be here tomorrow.


Wind ya neck in then :lol:

PMSL

3-5 on yodel £1.99, is that what you picked mate?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Probably lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Probably lol.


I'm glad I could be of assistance


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Looking forward to blueberry cheesecake protein, sounds immense.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Cheers mate. Looking forward to blueberry cheesecake protein, sounds immense.


It's very nice with ice cold water or milk mate! :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening fellas. Good weekend had with my boy. Showed him pictures of where we are going on holiday so he got excited (never been abroad before) had him try on all his sun protection suits, he's really ginger so 100% coverage on his transparent skin is needed.

Back to the gym today. Chest.

Flat bench

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 70kg

[email protected] 80kg

[email protected] 90kg

[email protected] 100kg

[email protected] 110kg

Then burn out at 65kg

Incline press

3 sets to failure @ 70kg

4 sets to fail @ 50kg

Cable fly

Upper, middle and lower was one set.

5 sets to fail.

Bw dips/press ups super set

4 sets to fail.

Finished with tris.

Pump was great dips, whole upper body felt solid for quite a while after I finished.

Food been good as usual but replaced chicken with cod loin for a while to stop me getting bored. Just broke up cod and mixed with brown rice, garlic and a bit of chilli and ate with kale, spinach and broccoli. Blooming lovely.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> It's very nice with ice cold water or milk mate! :beer:


As opposed to using....? :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good workout mate must be blasted now.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. Yeah feeling really good now, chest still pretty tight and I've done nothing but eat since I've finished in the gym. Always seem to feel good on cruise but it never stops me looking forward to the next blast. Roll on June 2nd lol.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> As opposed to using....? :lol:


As opposed to you being a pr**k :lol:

Tap water... Ice cold is it? Gym water stations.... Ice cold is it?

No you cùnt!

Now fùck off 

Nice session Richard :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> As opposed to you being a pr**k :lol:
> 
> Tap water... Ice cold is it? Gym water stations.... Ice cold is it?
> 
> ...


You need more Adex on your cruise :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> You need more Adex on your cruise :lol:


You need more SHUT THE FÙCK UP!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Evening all. Quick back session today as time was against me. Working 12 hour shifts plus an hour commute everyday really fcuks your life up. Never mind, better than the dole office.

BOR over hand grip

3 sets of [email protected], 2 sets of [email protected]

Underhand grip same as above.

Pull ups.

Various grips, 6 sets to failure

Deadlift

[email protected] 120kg, 2x 8 @ 150kg

2x [email protected] 180kg. Finished

Not as much as I'd of liked but better than nowt.

Rest tomorrow and legs Thursday.

Go nutrition order arrived, blueberry cheesecake flavour is pretty decent.

Got 4 to try so I'll have a go at all of them in the next few days.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

May as well lock this journal now and start afresh in June. @DiggyV @Pscarb could you please lock this now. Many thanks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Last post


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Not quite


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

We'll see


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

That Ben is a cùnt ain't he


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Total. He'll never get here in time to respond either.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Too busy dying his hair


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Or bleaching his freckles.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Still open ......


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Pricks


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

)

=====D••••••

)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> May as well lock this journal now and start afresh in June. @DiggyV @Pscarb could you please lock this now. Many thanks.


Done.

(and you're right about Ben :lol: )


----------

